# Summer Mallet/Hammer Swap 2018



## PoohBaah

Alright everyone its that time again to sign up for the next swap. With the democratic process we have decided on Mallet/Hammer.

A Note: This swap is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.
In order to participate in a swap you must be a member in good standing in the lumberjocks community. The moderator can not be expected to, and will not act as a go between for banned or blocked members.

*Basic Details*
If you have not participated in one of our LumberJocks Shop Made Swaps before, Welcome! It's relatively simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail after progress pictures are turned in and before the shipping deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be selected randomly. Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.

*Rules for this swap*
- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!
- A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your item by the ship date, just e-mail me BEFORE the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EST on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants.

*What we're making*
We are making Mallets/Hammers. Use your imagination and creativity for this folks. Build one from scratch or maybe find some neat old one and restore it with a new handle. Be open minded and don't limit yourself. If you have questions or an idea that you think may work but are unsure email me and I can make that judgement call. I'm suggesting that your item fit in a medium size USPS flat rate box, but if you want to go bigger, that's ok with me. Remember size doesn't always matter, Kenny.

*Bonus items*
Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's something that has evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.

*How to sign up*
Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail to ( ljsummerswap2018 @ gmail.com ) containing ALL of the following information:

-LumberJocks Username
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country
- Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)

I'll send a confirmation e-mail and will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update periodically. If you don't get a confirmation email and see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.
Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below.

Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.

*Important dates*
In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make the progress picture or ship dates, please make sure to notify me immediately so that I can update my incredibly high-tech collection of Post-It Notes.

-Register for swap, please register by: *May 21*
- Progress picture, please send by: *June 18*
- Ship date, please ship by: *July 14*
- Reveal date: *July 20* No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry. We may reveal earlier if everyone has received their package before the reveal date.
-Closing date: *July 25*. Please post "reveal" photos by this date. Everyone's anxious to post their projects and for the other participants to see what they made. If your recipient hasn't posted reveal pics by this date, then it's open season! Feel free to post your own pics in this thread and go ahead and post your project. (Unless there is a shipping problem - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)

*Other Stuff:*
When you post your projects, use the tag "2018 Mallet Swap" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.
This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more than the destination!
After all that I want to say that I hope we all have a good time and great discussion while this swap goes on. That is truly what these swaps are about, growing as wood workers, learning new techniques and trying new things out. And also to get something cool in the mail.

*Inspiration:* Hammers 
Mallets

*Members Signed up:*

PoohBaah - P S R
HokieKen - P S R
Woodmaster1 - P S R
Palaswood - P S R
ElroyD - P S R
KelleyCrafts - P S R
GrantA - P S R
builtinbkyn - P S R
Woodknack - P S R
doubleG469 - P S R
mikeacg - P S R
Mosquito - P S R
jeffswildwood - P S R
EarlS - P S R
Wilson_woodworking - P S R
GR8HUNTER - P S
BeardedDog - P S R
jmartel - P S R
RcihBolduc - P S R
JayT - P S R
Lazyman - P S R
bmichs75DVM - P S R
treg - P S R
PhillipRCW - P S R
woodcox - P S R
bobasaurus - P S R
Buckbuster31 - P S R
John Smith - P S R
ToddJB - P S


----------



## palaswood

I am down. So down.

Mallet swap LETS GOoooo!

How you guys been. It's been a long time since I've been posting on LJs. A swap is a great way to get reqacquainted.

I got married and had a little boy since being on here, so lots of changes. I'm excited to start kicking around ideas.

Joseph










@palas_woodcraft on IG


----------



## PoohBaah

Welcome back to the fold. Congrats on the wedding and also the son. Glad you are going to join us on this one.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm in ) Welcome Joseph, good looking boy ya got there!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Joseph. I'm still thinking about joining.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

*~ I'm in ~*

I'll start gathering up my Alder Pallet Wood this weekend !!!

.

.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Woodmaster1

I am in. I haven't done a swap for awhile should be fun.


----------



## palaswood

In my experience, anything softer than white oak or hard maple won't hold up to heavy banging for too many seasons, so if anyone wants to review a list of 'hard' hardwoods, you can find a Janka hardness scale here.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janka_hardness_test

Just my 2 cents, and maybe not even worth that, but white oak is rated at about 1350 janka hardness (on wood-database), hard maple 1450. Personally, for a joiners mallet, striking with the end grain, I like to keep it above ~1500 and for a carvers mallet, where face/edge grain will be making contact with the chisel/gouge, then I would think even harder wood is going to hold up in the long run. I have some hard maple carvers mallets that are simply destroyed after a few projects but I am hardly careful not to damage the tool face, since im focused on the end result. Maybe something north of 1600/1700 on the janka scale makes more sense. Some will go right to the lignum vitae, and they may be onto something.

I'm considering something in the realm of a rosewood…


----------



## GrantA

Is it safe to say that you'll tell us who we will be sending to shortly after the progress pic due date? I like the idea of being able to customize the swap goodies but I will be on a tight time schedule and will have to ship out a couple days early. I fly out 7/11 to Alaska for 10 days of fishing  I'll be sure to post pics


----------



## PoohBaah

Yes Grant, I will send out the recipients info as soon as I have all the progress pictures in and the latest that should be is June 18.


----------



## HokieKen

Good points and info Joseph. I will add that where the wood comes from in the tree can have a lot of influence on the longevity of the head as well. I have pieces of Maple and Oak I've picked up off the side of the road just because they had crotch sections. Pieces with tight, interlocking grain can last most of forever.

I would love to have some Osage to make some joiners mallets with. I can't find any locally at all and haven't found any online that is the size I need at reasonable prices. So if anyone has access to chunks of Osage Orange (Hedge) I'd love to get my hands on a box or two!


----------



## palaswood

really great point Kenny,

The crotch is much harder to chisel through, and can cause splitting, but if you are careful, and work in a vise where the split would be contained by the pressure of the vice jaws, you should be ok. And it's probably worth it for a wood that is rated on the softer side of hard. But really, any hardwood, using common sense based on how heavy and dense it is should, provide a nice beater, so if ya'll can't find some good crotch, ya gonna be ok. That being said, i may have to hunt for some crotch…

I have some osage in 7/8ths, that im considering for a handle, but a mallet head of the stuff would be so sweet.

I also have some kingwood that would make a neat handle… dang, so many choices, I may have to make several and pick the best one


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, mine will be made of AZ woods and some metal I think AND with my bonus item included would cover two of the themes that were eligible for the voting AND they go together so mine covers all the bases. I'm looking forward to getting started on this one.

Hopefully people get fancy and creative, this should be a good swap to really do that with for sure.


----------



## PoohBaah

Dave that didn't take long.



> I m still thinking about joining.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would hate to not join after all of Kenny's hard work voting for the thing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

[email protected] Seems to bounce as a bad email address for me though.


----------



## PoohBaah

should be ljsummerswap2018


----------



## ElroyD

I'm in for my first swap. Email sent!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...That being said, i may have to hunt for some crotch…
> 
> - palaswood


Since you're new to the swaps Joseph, I'm gonna let that one slide. But that's your only freebie… ;-P

I made this mallet from White Oak about a year ago:



I have beat the hell out of this thing. I used it for chopping the big mortises in my work bench, I use it regularly for beating a hatchet for riving small logs and it lives on my bench for setting my holdfasts. It shows no signs of failing anytime soon. It has some serious dents in the endgrain but that's it.

My point, echoing Joseph's point, is to use what you have. White Oak isn't a primary choice for a joiners mallet but I had stock big enough to make a BFH so that's what I used. And as far as I'm concerned, if it's survived the last year unharmed after being put through some of the stuff I've put it through, I won't hesitate to use it again!

If you're researching mallets, don't get hung up on finding the perfect wood. Use what's available to you. Some other good choices for wood for you dude's out west would be Osage Orange and Mesquite which I think are both pretty commonly available out there. In my neck of the woods (Southeast) Mulberry, Locust, Hickory, Sugar Maple should all be pretty solid choices. And there's almost always somebody cutting one of them down.

I linked this in the pre-swap thread but here it is again for anyone who missed it. Highly recommended.
Making a Mallet with Paul Sellers


----------



## PoohBaah

Great advice Kenny, I guess everyone does get one.

Also we are up to 7 people signed up already. Great start on our way to 76 since that is how many votes we had.

Get emailing people. This is going to be a good one.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

if the email bounces when you copy-n-paste it,
it might be because there are a couple of spaces around the "@" 
and you must close the gaps with no spaces. (I had the same problem).


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Neil is one of my "buddies" on here so I copied the email from the original post. Neil must have went back and added '20' to the 2018 and I didn't know. That's why it bounced for me. He has it in his hands now. I am in this one. I'm totally going to win!

This is a competition right?


----------



## HokieKen

Hey, Forge-boy! Make me one like this:









Just curious, any of you dudes other than Dave aspiring/accomplished blacksmiths? If so, make no mistake, you're definitely allowed to do metal work for this one. That's why "Hammers" is tacked onto the theme. I know I for one love me some forged hammers…


----------



## EarlS

Neil - add me to the list. You should have my details since you sent me that awesome box


----------



## PoohBaah

Kenny that hammer is beautiful and I really like that axe as well. I would say an axe would be covered in the mallet/hammer theme since we can use our imagination.

Also if something that amazing would show up, being the moderator, it might just randomly get shipped to me.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'm in too


----------



## palaswood

So Kenny, funny you should mention mulberry…

Oh and this isnt my first rodeo…



I was pretty active on here a few years ago. Did a saw swap as well.

I've since made a Sellers style mallet out of the same Mulberry, which is one of my favorite tools I've made.


















Your white oak mallet looks awesome. I tend to use my thorex hammer mainly, but for big stuff I use the mulberry beater.

Paul Sellers is the man. BTW, everyone, case you didnt know. Now you know.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's exactly what I'm talking about Joseph! A couple nice looking mallets but the swap mallet you produced was top notch. I wouldn't complain if something like that found it's way to my door at all! Great job! I'm thinking this swap will produce some amazing things.


----------



## palaswood

Hey thanks Dave!
I took a look at your site, really nice craftsmanship on those boards and the knives.
My brother-in-law is in Phoenix, he's a dentist - Great guy, Enrique Wismann, DMD - look him up if you need some work done, he's really good.
I saw some DIW in his backyard when I was there. A mallet of that would be the bees knees, eh?

I cut some Eucaylyptus that harvested a while ago, but while it was 13% on the outside, it was still 30% moisture on the inside, so thats scratched from the list. Kinda boring anyway, it was just a drab pinkish brown.

I'm going through my stash, and it's going to be tough to narrow this down. I've amassed a pretty gnarly collection of hunks of wood these past few years…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Joseph.

My brother in law is a dentist as well so I think I'm covered there. Thanks for the recommendation though.

I use a lot of eucalyptus. Mostly the blue gm variety which is very red, nice and hard, and has awesome figure. In fact, it's in almost all of my projects somewhere. In my neck of the woods we don't have many trees we could call "huge", that's one of them so I always have some to mill down into usable stuff. I like it a lot and definitely wouldn't consider it boring but it doesn't sound like the stuff you're talking about is the same species.

For this swap, I imagine there will be some eucalyptus in the mix somewhere. I might even throw in some DIW as well. I have a decent amount of that laying around but it's mostly small stuff so we'll see what I can do.

I started doing some modifications on my forge to hopefully assist with the metal work I want to do for this swap. Should be a good one!


----------



## palaswood

Yeah Dave, I saw your Eucalyptus board, Totally not the same stuff. That board is sick!!!

I use Mulberry like that, try to sneak some into each project. It's my favorite.

I look forward to seeing some of that metalwork!

Always great to have a DDS in the fam.


----------



## palaswood

I emailed the site about the above spam. dont click on anything.
it's getting spammed to several major threads currently. should be removed shortly


----------



## GrantA

I emailed but I suppose I need to follow the rules and post here too- I'm in!


----------



## GrantA




----------



## KelleyCrafts

Joseph was talking about using desert ironwood for the mallet swap and with all of the talk about wood species, I dug up a couple old pics to throw out there.

One is a plane hammer and one is a carvers mallet. The brass was turned for both of them on a regular wood lathe. Both are ironwood.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> If you're researching mallets, don't get hung up on finding the perfect wood. Use what's available to you


I'll second this. My pine scrap mallet lasted almost 18 months, and I used it for pretty much everything including setting holdfasts and whacking a froe to rive out pieces of wood. Wouldn't be a swap-worthy entry, but it served me well. Had half-inch dents into the end grain when it finally split into two.

Not a crotch-whacker, though. Maybe that was my mistake.


----------



## EarlS

Oh, I guess I should have followed the recommendation to use what is available. I got so enthusiastic I spent the last 2 hours on the Bell Forest Products website looking at wood. It's gonna be like Christmas next week when that box arrives. I even got permission and approval for the swap from my better half. She really liked the box I got from Poohbah, plus I think she would rather that I spend more time in the shop and less time watching the idiot box. Or she would like a mallet to play whack-a-mole on my noggin?


> ?


----------



## Clarkswoodworking

I'm In!
Scott


----------



## palaswood

Bell forest products is awesome


----------



## HokieKen

Nice mallets Joseph. I have a couple Mulberry logs been drying for a couple years. Might have to crack them open and see how they look inside. Never worked with it before. Are those chisel handles in the pic Mulberry too? Wondering if it would hold up on socket chisels.

Dave's Eucalyptus is some gorgeous wood. I have a small stash he sent me in a previous swap. Y'all won't be getting it in swap mallets though ;-). I'm still trying to pry some of that ironwood away from him…

I spent a good bit of time looking for some chunks of Osage Orange for mallet heads and can't find anything. If anybody knows a source or has some they'd be interested in selling or swapping, yell at me!

Woo Hoo Bill's here! NOW it's a party! Pretty impressive turnout for the first day )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Honestly, mallets are fairly basic so this should appeal to a lot of people who have been on the edge on these swaps. I think we will get some way over the top mallets out of this.

Let's go for a record entry folks. Seriously this will be a fun one.


----------



## wormil

Gonna make some nice balsa wood mallets so you can swing 'em real fast. Might put a pine face on 'em for durabilitation.


----------



## palaswood

Actually no Kenny, those chisel handles are not Mulberry…
But this one is!


















Its a pretty hard wood, Mulberry. Harder than oak and the stuff I have I would say is almost comparable to Hickory for hardness. It is a gorgeous bright golden yellow that soon turns to a golden brown then finally a chocolate brown. It is my favorite wood. The quartersawn rays can be stunning as seen in the wormy handle.


----------



## wormil

Mulberry is harder than hickory, oak, or hard maple, IIRC, but shock absorbent like hickory and mildly rot resistant. Great for tool handles, mallets, etc.


----------



## PoohBaah

We are up to 10 entries, great start!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thinking, thinking, I have some locust that would make an awesome mallet. 1700 on the scale!


----------



## HokieKen

I like it Joseph ) I'll try a Mulberry socket handle and see how it holds up!

Good to see you back in on this one Rick!

You know you're gonna play Jeff ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

10 entires is a good start! Jeff, just sign up already, there's no way you'll pass this one up, I know it already.


----------



## Ripthorn

You guys have me so tempted to join, despite not really having time! Good thing I have a little time to think about it…


----------



## doubleG469

Neil, count me in… I think I have a swap addiction…

EDIT PS I would add to the info a request for a contact phone number in case we run into another issue with getting in touch with someone. Only to be used in ghosting situations.


----------



## palaswood

Brian you have months to complete it. Dont waste time thinking about it when you could be spending that time choosing the wood youre gonna use

Im narrowing it down…


----------



## hairy

> I spent a good bit of time looking for some chunks of Osage Orange for mallet heads and can't find anything. If anybody knows a source or has some they'd be interested in selling or swapping, yell at me!
> 
> - HokieKen


 Would laminating some boards into a block be suitable for a mallet head?


----------



## mikeacg

I can't see missing out on the fun after the box swap! I'm ready to roll!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Would laminating some boards into a block be suitable for a mallet head?
> 
> - hairy


Sure Hairy! Lots (in fact, probably most) of joiner's mallets are laminated:









I just like for my BFH to be a solid chunk of gnarly wood I can abuse the hell out of  But laminated heads are common. Plus they look nice.


----------



## Mosquito

> So Kenny, funny you should mention mulberry…
> 
> Oh and this isnt my first rodeo…


And I still have it, even…


----------



## Mosquito

In fact, the main mallet I use all the time is still the original mallet swap mallet (which was also the original swap that started it all 6 years ago)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/76394


----------



## HokieKen

Haven't seen you in the last few swaps Mos. You coming back for this one? You know you want to ) And tell Todd to sign up too!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mulberry, seems someone gave me a chunk of that recently. Right Ken?


----------



## palaswood

Some folks put steel bird shot into a hollow in the middle piece of the laminated head to create a deadblow mallet.

They may or may not face the ends with leather as well …



I got that from Airframer for the 2014 mallet swap


----------



## Mosquito

I did send an e-mail for this one  Hopefully I can find the time. Work hasn't slowed down, but mallets are relatively quick, and I *should* have a week of vacation somewhere before the deadline :-D


----------



## HokieKen

> Mulberry, seems someone gave me a chunk of that recently. Right Ken?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yep ;-) Somebody gave you a chunk of Hard Maple that would make a handsome handle on a Mulberry head too. Sounds like you should sign up, hell you're almost finished!



> Some folks put steel bird shot into a hollow in the middle piece of the laminated head to create a deadblow mallet.
> 
> They may or may not face the ends with leather as well …
> 
> - palaswood


I've seen people flow melted lead or brass into cavities in the heads too. I think Dave has made some he filled with glitter.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Some folks put steel bird shot into a hollow in the middle piece of the laminated head to create a deadblow mallet.
> 
> - palaswood


I did that with BB's on a prior swap. I didn't trust the thickness of the face, (my mistake) and redid the mallet without the BB's and kept the BB mallet. Glad I did as it has cracked where the BB's are about to come out. I would hate it if I had mailed it!


----------



## palaswood

I have some mulberry if someone wants to swap for some hornbeam or hop hornbeam, boxwood, or other hard light wood.


----------



## doubleG469

This should bring in lots of participants with the endless possibilities. Hell my recipient is going to get a treat as I am not only stepping up my game from sub par but I am going to step it up to HokieKen level!

Game ON!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I am going to step it up to HokieKen level!


You gonna get a cape too, Gary? ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> I am going to step it up to HokieKen level!
> 
> You gonna get a cape too, Gary? ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Hmm, good question. I will have to see what is left of my super suit. "Honey, where is my super suit?" (movie reference for those with kids)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny's right, I've used glitter.

I've been searching Etsy all morning to find the perfect mallet to order!!! I'll be ready to ship in no time.


----------



## HokieKen

> I am going to step it up to HokieKen level!
> 
> You gonna get a cape too, Gary? ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I tested my prototype mallet last night…


----------



## EarlS

Remember what Edna said? No Capes!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny that looks exactly like the mallet I sent you in one of the previous swaps. Worked the same way when I gave it to you. Wait!!! That's me in the video! Your just posting old footage now man. Get back to your claw hammer wood block thing so it's ready to ship on time.


----------



## HokieKen

> Get back to your claw hammer wood block thing so it's ready to ship on time.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Can't. Put it on Etsy and some sucker in AZ bought it for some kind of exchange… I'll have to make another one.


----------



## palaswood

So this thread devolved quickly….


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You haven't been around for awhile Joseph. You haven't seen anything yet. Kenny will post a pic of himself in a cape at some point, then he'll camp out by his mailbox in the end. He'll be in a tent but still naked and scaring the kids away. Enjoy the ride buddy.


----------



## PoohBaah

13 and counting…...


----------



## GrantA

So I grabbed the chainsaw to see how a chunk of pecan looks that I've been letting "age" into spalted pecan :-D haha 
Now here we are…


----------



## palaswood

Another way to go is to cast a mallet head to your exact specifications. 
I made this plane/pein combo hammer awhile back from brass turnings. I got a 3 pound bag of brass machine shop lathe turnings, or cuttings/shavings on Ebay.

I put some molding sand in a form that I created a shape into (using a piece of wood, walnut if memory serves), poked a hole and poured molten brass into it. The forge is a steel 5gallon paint bucket with a venturi propane burner assembly, lined with Kaowool ceramic fiber wool, and some firebrick for a forge floor. Click to see it in action, but thats aluminum in the video.

















The brass melts north of 1600 F. I've made my own brass using copper and zinc, and the results were good. But it takes a lot longer to melt the copper (1900) than it does to get the brass liquid, due to design and the burning temp of propane. I think it tops out at around 2100 degrees. 
















After casting, I shaped it with files and the belt sander, drilled and tapped it, threaded onto a brass rode and epoxied it into a handle of brazilian cherry (jatoba).









after all this work, i should have just made a project about it…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i do hope yours runs better then my hunk of junk 180 :<((((


----------



## mikeacg

> This should bring in lots of participants with the endless possibilities. Hell my recipient is going to get a treat as I am not only stepping up my game from sub par but I am going to step it up to HokieKen level!
> 
> Game ON!
> 
> - doubleG469


Multiple bottles of bourbon?

PoohBaah,
Can you give Gary my name?

Mike


----------



## palaswood

Get out of here lucas. Your real last name is Woods? You have a lot to live up to with a name like that on this site.

Also i think you needed to email that info directly …


----------



## wormil

I flagged the post so hopefully the powers that be will delete it for you Lucas.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah… welcome to the swap Lucas but you should probably see about getting rid of that information….

Joseph, that's pretty awesome home brew casting your own hammer!

Grant, I pretty much just figure on putting a new carb on my chainsaw if it sits for more than a few months…


----------



## GrantA

Haha it's not that bad Kenny, fuel line was disintegrated in the tank, local dealer has it for me so I'll be back in business today, provided nothing else is wrong


----------



## FoundSheep

I want to be in. It is a very busy season for me, but I think I can give a good effort. Can't wait to see what others make!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well I don't have time, but had so much fun in the box reveal that I can't stand the thought of being on the sidelines for the next one. *So I'm in*. E-mail sent. Besides, I think this one is going to be a record breaker for participants.


----------



## HokieKen

> Haha it s not that bad Kenny, fuel line was disintegrated in the tank, local dealer has it for me so I ll be back in business today, provided nothing else is wrong
> 
> - GrantA


Heck, I can get a carb with fuel line for $12 on eBay. I think I'm just gonna start keeping a spare in the case with the saw so I don't have to wait for shipping ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

Ok all you wood experts:

How would Sapele and Ipe hold up for mallets? Thoughts on wood and I have some in the shop.


----------



## HokieKen

> So this thread devolved quickly….
> 
> - palaswood


Like Dave said, the devolution is only beginning Joseph… let me apologize in advance. It's helpful if you get into a frame of mind like when you were in junior high ;-P

Speaking of which… I was trying to get some stuff done in the shop last night but people kept calling…









See what I mean Joseph?


----------



## PoohBaah

> Besides, I think this one is going to be a record breaker for participants.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


We are on our way. Jeff you make 15 participants. I have not gone back and looked yet to see what the current record is for participants. We need to keep growing though. The more the merrier. So if you are on the fence about joining you should get in. Its always a blast.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

https://tinytimbers.com/pdf/chart_janka.pdf
ipe pretty hard but sapele not so much :<))

i have been googling my butt off Neil looking for ideas i like to have some kind of plan before i sign up :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> Ok all you wood experts:
> 
> How would Sapele and Ipe hold up for mallets? Thoughts on wood and I have some in the shop.
> 
> - doubleG469


Sapele would do fine. IPE would do fantastic. IPE is not only hard but it's heavy, strong and elastic. I've never had any IPE but after looking at the properties, I'd say it's nearly on par with Lignum Vitae.


----------



## HokieKen

Anyone who doesn't know about wood-database.com, well now you do! It has a very extensive list of woods and gives properties and a visual guide for each.

And FWIW, when you're looking at properties, think of it like this:

Average Dried Weight = How heavy it is
Janka Hardness = How hard it is
Modulus of Rupture = How strong it is (in bending - structural strength)
Modulus of Elasticity = How resistant to denting or splitting it is

So, while density and hardness are important for mallets, modulus of elasticity is also important. Glass is hard as hell, but it makes a crappy hammer ;-) Modulus of rupture would be a good indicator for handles but not really relevant to the head…


----------



## HokieKen

> i have been googling my butt off Neil looking for ideas i like to have some kind of plan before i sign up :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Geeze Tony. When I google "my butt off" there is some seriously weird stuff that comes up….


----------



## jmartel

Ugh. Put me down for a maybe right now. Setting up my shop in a location so I'm not sure if I'll get time, but I'd like to. I still use both of my mallets from the last swap I did a few years back. My wood hoarding stash is getting out of control and I need to use some of it.


----------



## GrantA

....


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> i have been googling my butt off Neil looking for ideas i like to have some kind of plan before i sign up :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Geeze Tony. When I google "my butt off" there is some seriously weird stuff that comes up….
> 
> - HokieKen


thanks Kenny now i have to google : my butt off LOL :<))


----------



## palaswood

Ipe would make a fantastic mallet head but it is very very heavy so REMEMBER that a mallet is only as useful as gets used. If the mallet is too heavy, it will produce strain and can lead to chronic injuries such as carpal tunnel syndrome, multiple sclerosis and spina bifida.

Okay maybe I have overstated things a hair, but the fact remains: A mallet CAN be 'too heavy' so when using heavy woods for the mallet head, the dimensions of the mallet should be in proportion to the task for which it is to be applied. May be a good idea to search the weights of professional mallets or hammers to get an idea of what is the standard. Balance is also important.


----------



## hairy

> ...
> Would laminating some boards into a block be suitable for a mallet head?
> 
> - hairy
> 
> Sure Hairy! Lots (in fact, probably most) of joiner s mallets are laminated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like for my BFH to be a solid chunk of gnarly wood I can abuse the hell out of  But laminated heads are common. Plus they look nice.
> 
> - HokieKen


Actually I was thinking about laminating to a solid chunk , and using a turned handle. I'm asking because I have an idea, and want it to be strong. And just to be sure, you want to strike on the end grain?

I'm trying to get my brain in mallet mode. It's all Rachel Ray's fault. I turned on the tv a few days ago, she was pulling this out of the oven. 


I like cooking as much as woodworking. I googled it to see the whole story. She started off using a meat mallet. I had an old meat mallet head that's been banging around in the junk drawer for a long time. I put a handle on it to see if I got a mallet in me. Now I just need asparagus.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You could always cut it in sections to lose some of the weight.



















Awe who am I kidding, I only posted that to start the conversation about how Kenny is going to use T-track in this swap and how he's going to top that mallet.


----------



## HokieKen

In truth, even though that mallet was primarily a gag, it could be a user. I won't use that particular one but the 3 piece head design, if properly tied together, might make an excellent mallet and would also be a good way to use smaller chunks of wood if you didn't have a piece big enough for the full head. And I don't think I've ever said this but, T-Track probably wouldn't be the best material.


----------



## EarlS

Who said anything about a requirement that the mallet be useable? If it's pretty enough you won't want to use it anyway…... besides who pays attention to the rules?


----------



## HokieKen

> ... And just to be sure, you want to strike on the end grain?
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - hairy


Yes, generally you strike end grain. Which is one of the reasons soft woods and loose-grained or brittle woods don't hold up as well. Face grain and edge grain would probably work fine, carver's mallets get struck there, but if you put one of those on the striking faces, you end up with the handle running through the end grain. That's not a joint that's going to live very long for most woods.

That's a nice-looking tenderizer. Never seen one like that. Beautifully carved handle!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> ...... besides who pays attention to the rules?
> 
> - EarlS


I like the way you think Earl


----------



## PoohBaah

With me in charge we will hold this swap together with duct tape and baling twine. Throw the rules to the wind.


----------



## palaswood

Dude july is so far away…


----------



## mikeacg

I'm with Earl on this one! I might do something totally crazy (I know that's hard to believe, but, hey… It could happen!)


----------



## wormil

Whoever draws my name feel free to go hog wild. I have mallets and hammers to spare so this is for fun.


----------



## PoohBaah

I agree Rick. I think that this swap has the most potential for the items on the extremes. We all most likely have mallets so this is an opportunity to have some fun and cut loose.

We are still at 15 makers.


----------



## wormil

How to make a mallet in 59 seconds


__
http://instagr.am/p/BdgNNAGjdpr/


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I agree Rick. I think that this swap has the most potential for the items on the extremes. We all most likely have mallets so this is an opportunity to have some fun and cut loose.
> 
> We are still at 15 makers.
> 
> - PoohBaah


I'm going to try to "cut loose", but as for having a mallet, I have the one I didn't mail in a prior swap and a small one. The one I didn't mail is about to loose it's BB's. Made the face too thin so I do need a mallet. I did some practice with the lathe today, mostly just getting the feel of it again. Made quite a nice cup though!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Not a mallet but a lot of fun. My first crack at walnut. Messy stuff!


















The walls are very thin. I really came close to cutting through.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Very pretty, Jeff. Glad you didn't cut through.


----------



## HokieKen

Man Jeff, you're a real pro on that lathe now! I'm gonna have to get practicing so I can keep up! 

That some nice Walnut and a well turned bowl/vase/vessel/shotglass or whatever your wife decides to use it for ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Neil - I realized my name wasn't on the sign up list. You should have my "official" mallet swap entry in your in-box.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Man Jeff, you're a real pro on that lathe now! I'm gonna have to get practicing so I can keep up!
> 
> That some nice Walnut and a well turned bowl/vase/vessel/shotglass or whatever your wife decides to use it for ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Your right, the Wife adapted it.  Shot glass? 4 1/4 tall and 4 1/4 diameter. That a big shot!


----------



## poospleasures

Jeff Great job on the cup. You have advanced with your turning as fast as any one I have seen. I been practicing turning for years and you have left me in the dust. Looking forward to more of your projects.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Neil - I realized my name wasn t on the sign up list. You should have my "official" mallet swap entry in your in-box.
> 
> - EarlS


Sorry about that Earl. After you made mention of that I now remember you saying that you wanted in and I already had your info.

All please make sure your name is up there in the original post.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Shot glass? 4 1/4 tall and 4 1/4 diameter. That a big shot!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I think a large ice cube and two fingers of bourbon would fit in there perfectly.


----------



## GrantA

That was my first thought Neil!


----------



## doubleG469

> Shot glass? 4 1/4 tall and 4 1/4 diameter. That a big shot!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> I think a large ice cube and two fingers of bourbon would fit in there perfectly.
> 
> - PoohBaah


+1

Nice job Jeff, all it took was the snow to melt and you are back at it. I have yet to turn a full walnut piece, it's on the list when I can find a big chunk.


----------



## HokieKen

PM your address Gary. I have some Walnut going on the chopping block. IOU one anyway ;-)


----------



## wormil

> Shot glass? 4 1/4 tall and 4 1/4 diameter. That a big shot!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Sounds about right to me!

Layered shot, called a Duck Fart.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, we were in "your neck of the woods" yesterday. Had dinner at smoking bones in Roanoke. Nice place. It was wife and sons birthday dinner so didn't get a chance to stop by. Would have liked to but there was five of us.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Ken, we were in "your neck of the woods" yesterday. Had dinner at smoking bones in Roanoke. Nice place. It was wife and sons birthday dinner so didn t get a chance to stop by. Would have liked to but there was five of us.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


5 sounds like a party :<)) you could have made duck farts LOL


----------



## LucasWoods

Thanks for letting me know. Not a big deal if anyone knows my address it's on an Air Force bade so only if you work for the DoD can you get on here really. Lol thanks though !

Looking forward to the swap!


----------



## EarlS

My box of wood from Bell Forest Products arrived yesterday. So I guess this qualifies as a teaser:










Guesses on the wood species are encouraged.

Anyone have a good way to get the wax off the outside other than running the piece through the saw? I thought I could use the sander and loaded the paper up in no time. Of course, now I have a great wax applicator, at least until the wax is used up.

I did run the face of one piece across the saw and wound up with a pile of remelted wax and saw dust. The wood underneath was amazing!!! So I put some 800 grit paper on the sander and sanded it out. Oh yeah it's a winner. No pictures of that though. Might be too much tease for some of you excitable folks on here.

Now does anyone have a mallet plan I could borrow?.......


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl I would imagine a card scraper might work well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Earl I would imagine a card scraper might work well.
> 
> - PoohBaah


I think Neil is right on this one. That's the best way.

On a side note, I spent some time with my two sons this weekend and we built a little 1.5lb blacksmith hammer so they would have something a little lighter to use at the anvil. Since it fits the swap theme I'll post it up. For some fun teaser stuff even though I'm not building a blacksmith hammer for this swap.


----------



## GrantA

Awesome work Dave! Let me know if you run out of space to keep any of those and I'll get you my address 
Do you have a thread on here (or elsewhere) with your forge details? I've been wanting to build one, and I think I've decided on building a post anvil. I'm mostly setup for stock removal blades but want to go the forge route soon 
Part of me wants a coal forge… I'm undecided


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Grant!

I have an Ebay forge. Nothing special at all. It was a single burner over opening forge that are all over the place. Mine is from Hell's Forge if you search for that on Ebay you'll see it. My wife bought me the forge as a gift so I could heat treat stock removal knives with it. I'm still really new to actually forging but it's a blast for sure.

My anvil came from a buddy of mine who got it out of his parents barn he tore down in Prescott. It's an old Peter Wright 124lb anvil. It's nice, I was lucky to get that one though.

My post vise doesn't have a makers mark so I don't know who made that but I restored it and am definitely happy with that.

Coal forged are awesome because you can really direct heat to a specific spot and I wish I could do that but honestly, I don't want to try and source coke or other coal AND I'm looking for land to build on and I'll put a shop on that land and I can run the propane in doors which is really important in AZ.

Overall it can really add to your woodworking as well. Just finished a wedding gift this weekend that featured my woodworking and smithing.










Currently, this is where my smithy lives. Under the tarps are the logs and slabs I mill.










If you have any questions or anything, I'll do my best. I'm new but I've done lots of reading/research. PM me so we don't bother the others on this thread.


----------



## LucasWoods

I this is going to be fun. Made a couple rough shop mallets. Need to find something I haven't worked with before. Going to a couple cabinet shops for scraps in a couple days.


----------



## wormil

> Guesses on the wood species are encouraged.
> - EarlS


Dark brown.
Brown.
Light brown. 
Khaki.


----------



## PoohBaah

I have no guess I am awful at identification if it isn't supper easy. I imagine that it will get better with experience.

Also we are currently at 16 makers, which I think is a pretty good quantity but it would be great to make it over 20.


----------



## JayT

I'm considering joining. Need to see how much I can get done on a couple other projects before adding something else to the plate. If they are coming along nicely by the joining deadline, I'll be in.


----------



## EarlS

Rick - you forgot the back two pieces - black and black

I just realized that May 21 is only a couple weeks away then it's opening day for the mallet swap. I'd better pay attention or it will be June and I won't have anything for the in-progress picture.


----------



## HokieKen

> My box of wood from Bell Forest Products arrived yesterday. So I guess this qualifies as a teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guesses on the wood species are encouraged.
> 
> - EarlS


Cocobolo
Blackwood
Bubinga
Bubinga
?
?
Curly Maple
Ash


----------



## HokieKen

Been looking for some boxwood all spring. Finally scored some on the way to work this morning. This beast must have fallen off a truck 'cause it was in the middle of a busy road. Hopefully the people watching me struggle to wrestle it onto my truck thought "what a nice guy to get that out of the road" and not "WTF is that jackass humping that bush for". ;-))


----------



## jmartel

> My box of wood from Bell Forest Products arrived yesterday. So I guess this qualifies as a teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guesses on the wood species are encouraged.
> 
> Anyone have a good way to get the wax off the outside other than running the piece through the saw? I thought I could use the sander and loaded the paper up in no time. Of course, now I have a great wax applicator, at least until the wax is used up.
> 
> I did run the face of one piece across the saw and wound up with a pile of remelted wax and saw dust. The wood underneath was amazing!!! So I put some 800 grit paper on the sander and sanded it out. Oh yeah it s a winner. No pictures of that though. Might be too much tease for some of you excitable folks on here.
> 
> Now does anyone have a mallet plan I could borrow?.......
> 
> - EarlS


Not sure but I think I have one of this, African Blackwood, Cocobolo x2, Rosewood, Cumaru, Curly Maple, Normal birch with a bit of flame figure.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Been looking for some boxwood all spring. Finally scored some on the way to work this morning. This beast must have fallen off a truck cause it was in the middle of a busy road. Hopefully the people watching me struggle to wrestle it onto my truck thought "what a nice guy to get that out of the road" and not "WTF is that jackass humping that bush for". ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I hope it wasn't on US 81! That would be a site to see. :-0


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, nah if it was on 81, it would still be there! I love me some free wood, but not that much ;-) It was a 4 lane road but luckily it was near a stoplight and there was a median I could pull my truck up on. So it was a fairly safe grab.

It did remind me though that I have long wished I had a chainsaw that lived in my truck for just such occasions. I would definitely want a battery powered one. Would like a 12-14 inch bar but 10 would probably be usable too.

It definitely needs enough juice to make 4-5 cuts through a decent sized log but it wouldn't be used that often and would be more likely to be used to trim the branches off a boxwood than to slice up an oak stump but I'd like for it to be able to handle the latter on occasion if necessary.

Anybody own one they'd recommend? I have heard good stuff about Greenworks but I think it may be a little pricey for what I need. I'm thinking $150 would be the budget sweet spot. I have a gas saw and a couple of smaller electric ones so this wouldn't be my primary user.


----------



## wormil

> Rick - you forgot the back two pieces - black and black
> - EarlS


They look dark brown here but black it is.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and btw Earl, I use a smoothing plane to take the wax off turning stock like that. It'll peel it right off and it slides so easily


----------



## PoohBaah

> - HokieKen


Kenny, nice of you to put that boxwood in the back of my truck.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, we were in "your neck of the woods" yesterday. Had dinner at smoking bones in Roanoke. Nice place. It was wife and sons birthday dinner so didn t get a chance to stop by. Would have liked to but there was five of us.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


The more the merrier buddy! Of course we'd have probably bored them talking wood and tools ;-) Smokey Bones does have some good chow. Their smoked sausages and St. Louis ribs are killer.


----------



## HokieKen

Hey, Black Beauty's sister! Nice ride Pooh. Sadly, you live on a farm and your's is cleaner!


----------



## PoohBaah

> Hey, Black Beauty s sister! Nice ride Pooh. Sadly, you live on a farm and your s is cleaner!
> 
> - HokieKen


For only like 1.3 minutes bc I just washed and waxed it yesterday. We were in rain delay for planting and she was filthy so she got her spring waxing. As soon as I opened the shop bay door the dust began to settle back in.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I have a 14 inch poulan wood shark. Fits the price range, good small saw and you don't have to worry about the dead battery. It's been good to me for a small saw. Great for small stuff but enough power that I have used it to clear at least five downed (big) trees off my yard. Won't take up much room in your truck.


----------



## palaswood

Nice guesses Jmart
I'm going with the guesses of Katalox, ebony, cocobolo, east indian rosewood, curly maple and ash.

here is a peek which may or may not end up being for the swap










Guesses? 2 different woods


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, I have a 14 inch poulan wood shark. Fits the price range, good small saw and you don t have to worry about the dead battery. It s been good to me for a small saw. Great for small stuff but enough power that I have used it to clear at least five downed (big) trees off my yard. Won t take up much room in your truck.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Thanks Jeff but I'm afraid if I were to dedicate a gas saw to the truck that it wouldn't get used often enough to keep the gas fresh. Then it would gum up the fuel lines and carb and wouldn't start when I did need it… Also, a lot of the wood I spot is in residential neighborhoods and is often before work in the mornings. I'm sure the residents would rather I didn't fire up a gas-powered saw… ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

$150 might be tough for an electric. You'll also struggle to keep the battery charged and ready unless you do a bi-weekly charge and put it back in the truck??

I've told you before I have the Ego brand one and like it for the small stuff. Battery lasts forever too, definitely no problem cutting through multiple branches/trees. Mine has a 16" bar but doesn't fit in your budget. Still a good saw though. Not my main saw either but it's definitely handy when I don't want to fire up the big Husqvarna.

I think the real solution for you is a hand saw, it's small stuff it looks like so that might work for you? If you're talking about big logs then it's not worth it but the bush in your truck would have been fine with a hand saw.


----------



## PoohBaah

I have been looking at this one here. I have a few of the dewalt tools already so having batteries wouldn't be a big deal. I love the weed whip and blower.


----------



## JayT

> Anybody own one they d recommend? I have heard good stuff about Greenworks but I think it may be a little pricey for what I need. I m thinking $150 would be the budget sweet spot. I have a gas saw and a couple of smaller electric ones so this wouldn t be my primary user.
> 
> - HokieKen


What do you own for battery powered tools? If you've already got 20V Dewalt drills, for instance, just get one of the bare chainsaws that uses the same battery and charger. You'll get a better tool for the same $$.

edit: or what Neil typed three minutes before me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I didn't know Dewalt had a little chainsaw like that. That's excellent! Good price too!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice suggestions but, my cordless tools are Porter Cable and they don't make a chainsaw. I am a little skeptical of a 20V saw providing good service too.



> $150 might be tough for an electric. You ll also struggle to keep the battery charged and ready unless you do a bi-weekly charge and put it back in the truck??
> 
> I ve told you before I have the Ego brand one and like it for the small stuff. Battery lasts forever too, definitely no problem cutting through multiple branches/trees. Mine has a 16" bar but doesn t fit in your budget. Still a good saw though. Not my main saw either but it s definitely handy when I don t want to fire up the big Husqvarna.
> 
> I think the real solution for you is a hand saw, it s small stuff it looks like so that might work for you? If you re talking about big logs then it s not worth it but the bush in your truck would have been fine with a hand saw.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Bowsaw and hatchet SHOULD have both been in my truck. They'll be back in there tonight… Either of those would have done the job on the boxwood. But, there's also a slew of good sized Elm logs I can access (after the work crew goes home for the day…shhhhh) that I need some beef for. Again, my gas saw is too loud for the location and I wrestled one of the shorter logs - 6 ft - into my truck last week but I wouldn't even do that again. Luckily, I'm not a huge fan of Elm so it doesn't bother me to leave it there. If it was Walnut or Mulberry or something that I really wanted though, I'd be wishing for a quieter saw.

So, I'd have to stretch my budget a bit for this Greenworks but I think it may be worth it. The 16" bar would be nice and it has great reviews.

Either way, scavenging season is pretty much done. Most people that are dropping trees or cutting them back are finished for the spring so I'm in no big rush. That's the one I'm leaning towards right now. The Ego one does look nice Dave. But, just too spendy for a "truck saw". Especially when the truck is driven by a cheapass ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Kenny it won't get much quieter than a 2-man crosscut saw, surely someone will run the other end of it for a 6-pack


----------



## palaswood

Get the greenworx, its worth it.

I sliced up a sycamore into quartersawn slabs with it and the battery holds its charge for weeks just sitting there when not in use. Super quiet and rugged as hell for an electric. Easy to clean out after using for awhile. No tools required. But i do sharpen often in the field. I also got a 2nd battery.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny it won t get much quieter than a 2-man crosscut saw, surely someone will run the other end of it for a 6-pack
> 
> - GrantA


I'd rather have 2 guys run it while I watch then we can all 3 split the sixer ;-P



> Get the greenworx, its worth it.
> 
> I sliced up a sycamore into quartersawn slabs with it and the battery holds its charge for weeks just sitting there when not in use. Super quiet and rugged as hell for an electric. Easy to clean out after using for awhile. No tools required. But i do sharpen often in the field. I also got a 2nd battery.
> 
> - palaswood


Thanks Joseph. I've read a lot of good stuff about Greenworx in general and about the chainsaws in particular. I'm probably going to go that route unless a smokin' deal pops up on something else before I do.


----------



## HokieKen

> Nice guesses Jmart
> I m going with the guesses of Katalox, ebony, cocobolo, east indian rosewood, curly maple and ash.
> 
> here is a peek which may or may not end up being for the swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guesses? 2 different woods
> 
> - palaswood


Sycamore and some sort of pine?


----------



## palaswood

Greenworx cordless chainsaw & a fallen Sycamore - from Tree to finished product (back panel of jewelry box I gave to my wife for our first anniversary last month - Katalox & Sassaffras)


----------



## HokieKen

That is some beautiful wood and a beautiful box Joseph!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WOW this is the nicest Sycamore wood i have ever seen in my life :<))



> Kenny it won t get much quieter than a 2-man crosscut saw, surely someone will run the other end of it for a 6-pack
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> I d rather have 2 guys run it while I watch then we can all 3 split the sixer ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


sounds like me :<)))))


----------



## wormil

That sycamore is out of this world.


----------



## HokieKen

Unloaded the boxwood. I'll have to see what's hiding under here later…









Found a nice little stash of Maple with some nice spalting on the way home )



















So what do I do now to stop the spalting before it turns into full-on rot. Normally I'd just anchorseal the ends but IIRC, spalted wood needs additional care?


----------



## palaswood

Dude score!

milling and drying the wood should halt the spalt.

but if there is already some rot, you would want to stabilize it, or at least the portions that have become punky.

I have yet to go down the stabilization rabbit hole myself, so I don't know what else to say.

NICE SPALTING and im excited to see what you can get from that boxwood. Thats an exciting get.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken most of my spalted maple is still hanging in there. Quite a bit was bad but my neighbor used it for firewood. In return he brought me a large, 2 foot thick slab of spalted hickory. every bit of 36 inches diameter.  It sat all winter and I began to work all the soft off of it. I might have 3 4X4 turning blanks left that's hard. What I've seen of spalted wood, you will still hit some soft spots but the hard wood seems to stay that way when the soft is removed if kept dry. don't know about sealing.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny i haven't tried larger pieces but for knife scales I use minwax wood hardener in a little plastic container (like you'd use for leftovers in the kitchen). Let them sit till they sink, they're saturated then. Let em dry and they're hard as a rock


----------



## waho6o9

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Makita-XCU03PT1-18V-LXT-14-Brushless-Chainsaw-Kit-4-Batteries-5-0AH-and-charger/323090989184?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649









Mixing gas and oil is too much of a hassle so I gave my chain saw away to a friend in the business.

My accepted offer of 350.00 made me a happy camper and it works well.

Plus you always have two hot batteries.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for the tips fellas! There are some sections in a couple of the pieces that are already punky so I figured I would just cut that out so it doesn't spread. There was a bunch more of this stuff there for the taking IF I had had a battery powered chainsaw :-( Gonna see if I can offer to buy lunch for a couple of guys tomorrow if they swing by there and help me lever this chunk onto my truck 










'Bout 500# of 5-way crotch and it's got some spalting but no punky stuff I could find. Hopefully it's still there and I can figure a way to load it.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a teaser… not really but this is what I've been working on the past week or 2. It came from some of my Walnut stash I have to mill. Anybody wanting to swap some cool wood for some Walnut blanks give me a yell and I can custom cut it for you. Gary already swapped me some spalted Hackberry for the first big bowl blank. Man I love that Hackberry


----------



## wormil

Nice set of tables Kenny


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome job on that box Joseph. I love taking stuff from log to finished project. There's something about it that just makes you feel good.

Nice find on the maple Kenny. Awesome stuff for sure. Cruise over and I'll show you how to mill stuff and let you practice on the logs I have waiting for the milll.  some hard work for sure!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Rick. The tables are for my in-law's deck. They were their Christmas present that got slightly delayed :-/

Glad to Dave! You'll have to show me A LOT of times though. I'm a slow learner. Oh, and you'll have to move about 2000 miles.


----------



## doubleG469

> Man I love that Hackberry
> 
> - HokieKen


Glad to hear it! I can't wait to see what you get out of it. Nothing going on tonight so I will try and get those pics of that last piece over to you.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, since I unloaded my truck last night, I went back and grabbed all of the rest of the spalted Maple I could handle by myself that was useable. There were several pieces that were mostly punky or were unusable for other reasons that I left there. Got several more pieces that will yield some nice blanks or small slabs.










Now if I can just get some help to load that piece I showed last night and the big piece on the left here, I'll be in high cotton.










Unfortunately, all the stuff to the right of that big piece is unusable. I definitely feel pretty good about what I did get from this tree though!


----------



## jmartel

Just glue a dowel into the round on the lower left of the last photo and boom, your mallet is done.


----------



## HokieKen

> Just glue a dowel into the round on the lower left of the last photo and boom, your mallet is done.
> 
> - jmartel


That was my first thought jm. I don't think it would fit in a flat rate box though…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just glue a dowel into the round on the lower left of the last photo and boom, your mallet is done.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> That was my first thought jm. I don t think it would fit in a flat rate box though…
> 
> - HokieKen


If you got my name you could always deliver. ;-)) Don't know if I could swing it though.


----------



## doubleG469

> Just glue a dowel into the round on the lower left of the last photo and boom, your mallet is done.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> That was my first thought jm. I don t think it would fit in a flat rate box though…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> If you got my name you could always deliver. ;-)) Don t know if I could swing it though.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'd give money to see someone swing it!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a mallet design I'm considering:


----------



## wormil

If it comes with that smiling accessory sign me up for 1.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Just glue a dowel into the round on the lower left of the last photo and boom, your mallet is done.


Hmm. Dowel? I'm thinking more "fence post."

Hold my beer while I give it a swing.


----------



## HokieKen

Okay. So I got all of the spalted wood that wasn't rotten. I got permission to take my chainsaw over there and cut the large pieces down to manageable size. I still haven't gotten the monster piece. My 16" bar is nowhere near long enough to split it. It's a good 42" diameter and about 3' long.

Anyway… Tomorrow is my 10th anniversary. So I decided to cut a piece of this wood and rough turn a vase for my wife and tell her I'll finish turning it in a couple months. I really just wanted an excuse to crack some of this stuff open )

And crack I did. Imagine my surprise at seeing a bunch of red inside!










And here she is after turning:



















I am THRILLED with this haul of wood to say the least! But, I was sure it was maple based on the color, spalting and bark. However, a quick search didn't turn up anything about maple with the red staining. I know it occurs in Box Elder, which is a Maple though. And Box Elder and Hard Maple are pretty indistinguishable by the wood color, grain and bark. Leaves tell the story but this tree had not a single one.

So, any help from you dudes on ID? Is it Hard Maple or Box Elder? I'll post a new thread asking LJs at large but thought I'd see if you guys can help.

Either way, this is some hot, sexy stuff. Don't spread the word 'cause I'll be hoarding the bulk of this stuff. But I plan to process the smaller pieces soon so I can put an end to any rotting going on. If any of you guys wanna swap for a hunk of this stuff, I'll share ;-). Not gonna offer to the site at large but always lookin' out for the swap brotherhood ;-)


----------



## GrantA

That's PURDY Kenny! No clue what it is but it looks great 
I'll have to see if I can come up with something worthy of trading you for a little chunk


----------



## jeffswildwood

Remarkable Ken! That's what I like about spalted wood. You never know what's inside!


----------



## HokieKen

Have you seen the red staining in any of your spalted wood Jeff? It's driving me nuts trying to figure out if this is Maple or Box Elder. Gonna start a new thread to tap into the larger LJ brain ;-)

I will of course set a bit of this aside for whenever I can get down your way to pick up the stuff you've been saving for me ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

Here's a little mesquite bowl I turned last night for a birthday present. 9 3/4" x 3 3/4" finished with some danish oil and waxed. That turns so nicely it's like butter when you finish it out.


----------



## HokieKen

That's nice Gary! Mesquite is another wood you south-westerners have that I'm jealous of. Grain is pretty and I love the color. Great job on that bowl!


----------



## PoohBaah

You guys are killing me with these lathe projects. I neither have the lathe or the time to join in on the fun. Yet here I am trying to figure out the logistics of getting one, what all I need to buy and when I would have time to practice the art. I have never done anything with the lathe and wouldn't even know where to start but I am highly intrigued by it.

There are also many woods on our farm so the supply of cherry, hickory, walnut and oak blanks would be just up to my imagination. I also have a ton of questions about drying items as blanks, green turning, wood movement….. and the list goes on.

Yikes… I need to stick with my mallet build.


----------



## EarlS

Neil - Us mere mortals have to stay focused on the little things. I'm not sure how Kenny and Gary get so much woodworking done in a day. I spent 3 hours last night cutting little pieces and gluing them together. I also spent several hours dreaming about what to do for the mallet swap, then I woke up at 4:00 AM. I don't dare start thinking about more projects I want to do or I'll get ….....squirrel!!!!!


----------



## palaswood

great turnings 
Hot diggity dog! thats some cool spalted wood!


----------



## HokieKen

> ... Kenny and Gary get so much woodworking done in a day…
> 
> - EarlS


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! That vase up there^. That's the sum total of my woodworking for the week ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

> great turnings
> Hot diggity dog! thats some cool spalted wood!
> 
> - palaswood


It is some really cool wood  Consensus in the wood ID thread I posted is that it's Maple, not Box Elder. Which makes me happy because (a) I thought it was and I would hate to be wrong and (b) I can't find any examples of Maple with that red staining so that makes the wood even more unique )


----------



## palaswood

Yes ken +1 on maple. Box elder is more white i guess, and doesnt get that creamy tan color when finish is applied. Ive seen red staining in maple, sycamore, alder, list goes on. All a matter of certain fungi I guess


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Joseph. I'm glad you've seen the staining before. Makes me more confident that it's Maple. Also means it may find its way into a mallet… ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

Ken could that just be the sap leaching to the outside or inside as it were after being felled?


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken could that just be the sap leaching to the outside or inside as it were after being felled?
> 
> - doubleG469


Nah. Sap is a very different color and turns wood dark brown. And for a tree that was just felled this week, it's surprisingly dry. I'd bet it's been standing dead for 2 years. When I was cutting the blank on the bandsaw it didn't even get the blade nasty and there was no water at all coming off when I turned it. I need to get a moisture meter but I think this stuff is pretty much ready to use. Pretty sure the red is a fungus of some sort.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, that's a beautiful bowl! Nicely done.

Ken, no I haven't seen any red in mine. Yours must be unique, but quite beautiful. Love to have a chunk when you make it down. I got three good chunks of spalted hickory and I'll put one of them back for you also. Add it to the collection. 

After much thought I may have a cool design for a mallet. If I can pull it off. Gonna be tricky!


----------



## palaswood

You know it's probably Red Maple…

...

...

Get it?


----------



## HokieKen

> You know it s probably Red Maple…
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Get it?
> 
> - palaswood


Well played sir ;-))


----------



## FoundSheep

I found this in an antique store today, am I all done?


----------



## HokieKen

If you get Dave's name, yes, that will be fine.

)


----------



## LucasWoods

I tried sending an email with my info to the email address of the person running the swap. I keep getting my emails kicked back.

To the person running the swap. Are you fine with me sending the info to you in a PM on here?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> If you get Dave's name, yes, that will be fine.
> 
> )
> 
> - HokieKen


Dave P signed up?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I tried sending an email with my info to the email address of the person running the swap. I keep getting my emails kicked back.
> 
> To the person running the swap. Are you fine with me sending the info to you in a PM on here?
> 
> - LucasWoods


looks like you are already in Lucas :<))


----------



## Wilson_woodworking

I've been trying my hand at some mallets. These have sold already. I have some different species milled up for another batch. I think I'd like to pitch my hat in the ring for the swap.


----------



## LucasWoods

> I tried sending an email with my info to the email address of the person running the swap. I keep getting my emails kicked back.
> 
> To the person running the swap. Are you fine with me sending the info to you in a PM on here?
> 
> - LucasWoods
> 
> looks like you are already in Lucas :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I am already added to the list but I don't think he got my address and other info to send to the other LJ when we get paired up


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I ve been trying my hand at some mallets. These have sold already. I have some different species milled up for another batch. I think I d like to pitch my hat in the ring for the swap.
> 
> - Wilson_woodworking


Nice mallets! I think you'll fit right in!


----------



## PoohBaah

> I am already added to the list but I don't think he got my address and other info to send to the other LJ when we get paired up
> 
> - LucasWoods


Lucas I got your information. You are good to go


----------



## Lazyman

> How to make a mallet in 59 seconds
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BdgNNAGjdpr/
> 
> - Woodknack


I thought it was going to be a video of a guy walking outside to find a big rock or log he could use as a mallet. That would probably take about 56 seconds.


----------



## HokieKen

> You guys are killing me with these lathe projects. I neither have the lathe or the time to join in on the fun. Yet here I am trying to figure out the logistics of getting one, what all I need to buy and when I would have time to practice the art. I have never done anything with the lathe and wouldn t even know where to start but I am highly intrigued by it.
> 
> There are also many woods on our farm so the supply of cherry, hickory, walnut and oak blanks would be just up to my imagination. I also have a ton of questions about drying items as blanks, green turning, wood movement….. and the list goes on.
> 
> Yikes… I need to stick with my mallet build.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Just get a lathe with a live center and a spur center. Honestly, the small Harbor Freight one is every bit as capable as my Delta, just not as convenient to change speeds and not reversible. And get a few used HSS tools. That'll let you do spindle-type turnings. It'll most likely come with a faceplate too which will let you do bowl-type turning.

Now hunker down with youtube and a pile of scrap wood to practice on. You'll be hooked in no time ;-)

AND FWIW, a simple lathe with centers is all you need to turn carvers mallets or handles. You can kill 2 birds with one stone!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice looking work there WilsonWW. Some lovely grain in some of that Walnut. Welcome to the site and you're welcome to join in the swap if you decide to )


----------



## PoohBaah

> Now hunker down with youtube and a pile of scrap wood to practice on. You ll be hooked in no time ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


That is what I am afraid of.


----------



## doubleG469

> Now hunker down with youtube and a pile of scrap wood to practice on. You ll be hooked in no time ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> That is what I am afraid of.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Just don't get hooked on the "open segment 60 layer 6500 piece multi wood species vases"... those look like a 5000 piece 3 color Christmas puzzle on steroids


----------



## PoohBaah

> Just don t get hooked on the "open segment 60 layer 6500 piece multi wood species vases"... those look like a 5000 piece 3 color Christmas puzzle on steroids
> 
> - doubleG469


I mean Gary, if I am going to do it I might as well go big from the start.


----------



## HokieKen

> I mean Gary, if I am going to do it I might as well go big from the start.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## Mosquito

Appropriately, this just came through on Paul Seller's YouTube channel


----------



## Lazyman

Even if you use a lathe just to turn handles for your files and rasps, you will be glad you got one. I wasn't sure I would use it much so bought a cheap one. One of the nice things about it is how easy it is to turn a piece of firewood or even scraps into something cool. My lathe is my go-to when I don't have time to start something big or more complicated but need some shop time. You can make something in less than 30 minutes or take 2+ weeks if you venture into segmented turning. Besides, you cannot go wrong with a tool that can be used for making beer mugs.


----------



## doubleG469

> Besides, you cannot go wrong with a tool that can be used for making beer mugs.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1


----------



## HokieKen

> Besides, you cannot go wrong with a tool that can be used for making beer mugs.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> +1
> 
> - doubleG469


+2


----------



## HokieKen

> Appropriately, this just came through on Paul Seller s YouTube channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


I pretty much followed his instruction to the letter for my joiner's mallet:


Makes a great mallet and, at least for me, it was a great learning experience in using hand tools to shape things and especially in reading grain and working the wood accordingly.


----------



## PoohBaah

> and working the wood accordingly.
> 
> - HokieKen


I have heard you are a pro…...


----------



## HokieKen

Practice makes perfect Pooh ;-P

So I have a question… I was looking at some mallet pics and saw one that had some pins that I'd love to duplicate. However, I felt like the way the pins were used actually weakened the head and made it less solid. So I got to thinking…

Almost all mallet/hammer handles are attached using either a wedged tenon or M&T joint that is tapered down from the top. But, I was thinking about the M&T joints on my workbench which are drawbored. It seems to me that a drawbored handle in a mallet would make a rock solid connection, would allow for some expansion/contraction without the handle getting loose and would allow for the handle to be replaced - just drill out the pins.

So what do y'all think? See any drawbacks to it? Is it just as good as a wedged or tapered tenon? Maybe even better?


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I've been lurking in the shadows but decided to throw my 2 cents in. I would think a draw bore handle would be every bit as solid as a wedged tenon or M&T. If you make the sandwich version of the mallet head, the middle of the handle could have the pin in it and you could drive the outside sections onto the pin. It would probably require 4 of them to keep things from twisting.

I was thinking about doing something with a dovetail in the middle section that the handle sides fit into and then pin the outside sections of the head onto that, I guess it would be a variation on a draw bore joint. I like the idea of interconnecting pieces that fit together like a puzzle rather than just one bid solid piece with a hole in it and a stick in the hole. It's complicated…


----------



## HokieKen

Actually Earl, I was intending to make a 1-piece head. Then I would use a M&T joint, just not tapered and no wedge - come to think of it, it could be a blind mortise too. Then drill a hole through the entire head centered on the mortise. Then drill a mating hole in the handle but offset it 1/16" or so toward the shoulder. Then drive a pin with a tapered lead through. That will compress the wood in the handle and pull the shoulder into the bottom of the head.

Hope that makes sense…


----------



## GrantA

That sounds like an over-engineered mallet Kenny - I like your style!


----------



## ElroyD

> Appropriately, this just came through on Paul Seller s YouTube channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


I was just watching that as it came through my email this morning. Useful information for someone like me who hasn't made a mallet before.


----------



## palaswood

These ideas are coming fast and furious now. Youre gettin me all excited


----------



## HokieKen

On a side note, I'm going to look at a bigger chainsaw tomorrow with a 20" bar. If it's a solid saw, I'll be headed back to tackle this fella with a saw that's a little more up to the task ;-))


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - yep I'm following you. I just like to make stuff overly complicated, especially if no one can see all of it. That way if I mess up no one knows.


----------



## mikeacg

> Practice makes perfect Pooh ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Perfect Pooh? What the heck have you been eating Kenny?


----------



## HokieKen

I've never seen an English Joiner's Mallet before. But dangit, I want one!


----------



## palaswood

So what youre saying is…

I just might have to fire up the casting forge this summer??


----------



## HokieKen

That's exactly what I was saying…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Casting forges? Draw bore handles? Wow. I hope I don't become embarrassed by my mallet! Time to step up my game. (Again…..) ;-)


----------



## FoundSheep

Do you think that English Jointers Mallet needs the two-piece infill section? If the sides we're straight, would it lose anything being a single piece?


----------



## palaswood

> Do you think that English Jointers Mallet needs the two-piece infill section? If the sides we re straight, would it lose anything being a single piece?
> 
> - FoundSheep


 I think you need to make one with a single piece and let us know. And if you do i volunteer to receive it in the swap


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Do you think that English Jointers Mallet needs the two-piece infill section? If the sides we re straight, would it lose anything being a single piece?
> 
> - FoundSheep
> 
> I think you need to make one with a single piece and let us know. And if you do i volunteer to receive it in the swap
> 
> - palaswood


And Joseph's fitting right in to the swap. Well done.


----------



## HokieKen

IMO, yes… the English Mallet needs to be 2 pieces forming opposed wedges. That way, any strike serves to tighten the head. If you only wedged it in there in one direction, it would loosen when you struck the opposite side. Just my $.02. I'd be glad to recieve a 1-piece if you wanna give 'er a go 

Teaser… some likely mallet material acquired tonight.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - what size is that digital caliper in your teaser picture? Is it an 8"? I've been pondering whether to buy a digital caliper longer than 6" but I'm not sure whether it would really be useful or not.


----------



## HokieKen

That's 8" Earl. And I find it to be about a perfect size. I have 6" and 12" dial calipers but I think the 8" is the sweet spot for me.

I will caution though… dial calipers on the low end of the price spectrum are MUCH more accurate and reliable than digital. (I am speaking from a machinists point of view more than a woodworker). The only reason I ever bought a digital one was because I occasionally had need for metric and all my dials are inches. Mine is a Mitutoyo and is likely more expensive than is necessary for woodworking by quite a bit.

If I were wanting a 8" digital for woodworking use, I'd probably try out this iGaging one. Good price and in general, iGaging has gained a pretty favorable reputation in the market.


----------



## doubleG469

So last nights test piece came out so well I have one part of my swap item done. Heck it's so nice I may have to keep it and make another for the sucker, er uh gentleman that I get.

Hope to have time in the garage this weekend to work on the other parts of my items and see if they come out as well.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I think my 6" digital is an Igage. I like being able to read the numbers without a magnifying glass. I wish it had an automatic power shutoff. Probably the best feature is the digital to fraction conversion chart on the back of it. It is a rather flimsy compared to the dial caliper I've had for years.

Gary - sounds like you are well along with your swap items. Let me know if you need someone to test it out and see how it works…. I'm always willing to help out a fellow LJ.


----------



## palaswood

As a former machinist apprentice, the mitutoyo 6" digital caliper is indespensible to me for dimensioning wood with a handplane. I got it used on ebay for a great price. Still was within the calibration period and has held up nicely for 2 years. Has an auto shutoff.

I highly recommend them. Or soberly for that matter.

Here is a shaving from a handplane i made from fir palletwood. Birch wedge from the same pallet and a modified stanley no4 iron. Notice the reading on that shaving….


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. All this talk of high tech measuring thingummies, and I can't remember the last time I measured something to a number. My saw till is "about six inches longer than my longest saw" by "wide enough to fit the piece of oak that's going to hold the saws" by "how wide is that poplar board anyhow?" The 1/4" birch plywood back fits in the grooves in the sides with "a little slop, but it ain't falling out."

The pieces of wood on opposite sides are the same length within a 64th or so, but I did that by aligning one end of the boards and then planing the other end of the longer one until they felt the same to my fingers.


----------



## palaswood

Dave thats not how i utilize it, at least. I very much work the same as you.

I dont pick some arbitrary measurement and aim for it. But if youre planing lets say a cuttingboard you would measure the thickness of the edges and corners to see if theyre the same thickness, to get a parrallel surface. Or when dimensioning a small board for a box, i will check width across the edge so when I chop dovetails in it i dont get gnarly gaps when it comes time for assembly.

The numbers themselves are almost irrelevant. Just important that theyre very near to identical across the width. And only objects requiring dead on flatness get this treatment. Fingers can feel a thousandth of an inch discrepancy. So theyre my most utilized tool. And the eye.

If that makes sense. But i feel you. I dont ever get hung up on making something an exact length or height from plans. Thats a recipe for madness


----------



## doubleG469

I like madness…


----------



## wormil

The igaging caliper is about the best one unless you spend a bill more. I mostly use mine as a marking and depth gauge. I also have a cheaper dial caliper but the mechanism is scratchy and i dont much like it.


----------



## EarlS

I agree with Joseph - Measurements get you consistency and accuracy but running your hand over something to see how it feels is the true test. That is how I check fit on joints, or decide if a piece needs to be sanded more.

As far as madness, I know I'm not mad. The voices in my head keep telling me I'm not.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree with above, the actual measurements are pretty much irrelevant. Only that you get the same measurement across your tenon as you do across your mortise. A caliper is just an extremely versatile tool when it comes to measuring a ton of stuff. It really doesn't matter if it's off by 1/8". As long as it's off by 1/8" across the full range on the ID jaws, OD jaws, depth at the jaws and depth at the stem. It can also be used as a marking gauge and beam compass. And you can use it to check for parallel faces on small features like tenons.


----------



## bobasaurus

Still considering joining, not sure I have the willpower. Check out this small (1 lb) forging hammer I made from pattern-welded 1080 and 15n20 steel with my logo etched and gold plated:










The logo got messed up in the acid, next time I'll seal it first and get cleaner results:


----------



## HokieKen

Pooh, just put Allen's name down.

Welcome to the swap Allen!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allen, that looks AMAZING!

So you just stacked and welded the layers so it would keep the lined pattern like that between the carbon and nickel steels? I love how clean and simple that looks. I have been doing some forge welding tests lately and I'll give a hint, there might be some forge welding coming from the box I send if all goes well.

Seriously that's fantastic Allen, I might have to steel that idea for sure.

Neil, Put Allen down AND give him my name please and thank you.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Dave. Yep, just forge welded layers without any distortion for a pattern. The billet was too thick for much hand forging, pretty much laughed at my attempts to move it. I hot punched and drifted the eye, which about killed me:


----------



## HokieKen

Not only is the hammer some serious sexy sweetness, but I'm feelin' that handle too Allen! Is that Ash with something really thin laminated on before shaping?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Definitely awesome and man would I love to find a swage like that, that isn't $350+.

I've been on a bit of a hammer kick myself lately. I just started smithing recently and only had a four pound sledge to start and one set of tongs. Now I have several tongs and a few hammers kicking around. I hot punch and drift as well. Oh, I did put a hammer eye punch and drift that's the only thing I bought new which was from a small forge online. It's had a workout for sure. I'll be starting on a 3LB rounding hammer tomorrow which will start with 2.375" round 1045. It takes me about 1.5 hours to get through 1.75" round bar so I'm definitely in for a workout. I just added refractory and some reflective coating to my forge so I could weld and it works unbelievably well at this point so I'm hoping I will get the eye done in two hours or less tomorrow. It's not hard after each side gets flat spots, until then the thing wants to and will fly off the anvil whenever it gets a chance.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Not only is the hammer some serious sexy sweetness, but I m feelin that handle too Allen! Is that Ash with something really thin laminated on before shaping?
> 
> - HokieKen


Agreed, Allen is top notch for sure.


----------



## bobasaurus

Dave, are you flattening that round bar before punching? If not, how do you keep it from rolling around like crazy when holding the punch/drift? Is your purchased hammer eye punch/drift a handled tool or hand-held? The swage block was a lucky find at an auction, cost me $200. It's huge and weighs 150+ lbs.

Yes, the handle is ash with some darker wood (jatoba maybe, can't remember) laminated on. Makes for easier shaping since you can see the contours.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's a handled eye punch. I make sure I'm at a really good heat and start my eye carefully. Once I'm down 1/4" or so it gets a lot easier and I can take some good heavy strokes which creates a flat on the bottom. The. When I get 1/2 way through or a little more I flip it over and do some small hits until there a small flat on the anvil side. From there I'm golden.

I didn't say it was easy. I also can't dispute the fact that the gravel yard I'm setup in has definitely had a red hot piece of future hammer laying on it at least once, maybe more.  Honestly if you take it slow at first it's doable. I can't seem to find square 1045 or 4140 anywhere but round 1045 is easy to get in all diameters.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's what my 2lb hammer from round stock looked like after punch the hole. It ends up fairly flat not far into the process.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's another teaser


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just flagged the spam guys. Don't click that link.

So I went to mill some slabs down to workable sizes tonight and my tablesaw won't start. Huge bummer!!!

My phase converter is sick. Looks like I'll be attempting to rebuild this phase-o-matic relay portion.


----------



## Woodmaster1

The mallet is in the stacks of wood. I just need to make my selection and get started.


----------



## palaswood

Wow. Im speechless. And thats a rare occurrence…

Holy ******************** that lumber woodmaster…

Whats in those stacks?

Cherry? Walnut? Is that poplar up there?


----------



## Woodmaster1

It belongs to my woodworking club for the members to buy. The stacks include all local hardwoods from the logs donated to the club. We have sawmill day cut the wood and it is put in the clubs solar kiln. We have maple, walnut cherry, white oak, red oak, hickory, ash, red cedar, black locust, coffee, beech, poplar, and sycamore. I am sure I missed a species.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It belongs to my woodworking club for the members to buy. The stacks include all local hardwoods from the logs donated to the club. We have sawmill day cut the wood and it is put in the clubs solar kiln. We have maple, walnut cherry, white oak, red oak, hickory, ash, red cedar, black locust, coffee, beech, poplar, and sycamore. I am sure I missed a species.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


I wish that wood working club was somewhere near Virginia! I bet when you buy it, it's at discounted rates too!


----------



## Woodmaster1

- 
I wish that wood working club was somewhere near Virginia! I bet when you buy it, it s at discounted rates too!

- jeffswildwood
[/QUOTE]


----------



## HokieKen

Man that's a fine barn full of wood! Jeff, just go ahead and organize a club like that for us!

This weekend will be a total loss for me where shop time is concerned. But I have materials picked out and will start doing some prep for my mallet next week ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> This weekend will be a total loss for me where shop time is concerned.


I think there's a lot of that going around this weekend, Kenny. My sweetie and I spent yesterday doing "stuff" for her mother, and got told that we totally made her mother's day, a day early, even. Strained my shoulder though, so I may not get much done today. Sawing things by hand is no fun with a tender shoulder.

That's an incredible barn full of wood, Woodmaster1. Gosh!

I finally made it to Youngblood Lumber here in Minneapolis for the first time on Friday. Got 18 linear feet of 2×2 rough ash for table or stool legs. Plus I found a beautiful piece of 6" wide 3/4 butternut that'll be going into a project once I get it resawed into two bookmatched 1/4" pieces. Youngblood isn't cheap, but their reputation for having "the good stuff" seems to be well earned.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Had a guy I met, that is an avid pen turner, stop by my house yesterday. I had offered him some wood. Guy was highly excited when he left. First I hit my cut offs where he got some walnut, cherry, gummy cherry, maple and silver maple. I asked if he wanted some cut off slabs and he said sure. He ended up getting a cut off of spalted maple, spalted hickory, walnut, cherry and some ceder. While I was cutting he noticed my burn pile. He asked "whats that", I told him take any of that you want. Young guy was like a kid in a candy store. He even found holly branches to small for anything but a pen. Had a good time just seeing how happy he was. He noticed,(while in my shop) a set of carbide turning tools so AZDave, you may get an order soon. (He uses harbor freight turning tools and was in awe of the carbides). When he left he handed me a custom made ebony pen. With what he picked up, he should be in stock for quite a while!  Loved helping the young guy out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Great job, Jeff! Very cool that someone found treasures in your burn pile.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice price list Woodmaster.

Would be cool to join a co-op or something like that here.


----------



## Woodmaster1

It is a woodworking club with a well equipped shop that is open 6 days a week. We have approximately 300 members. You can't beat the membership fee of $50 a year. The fee includes using the shop when it is open, glue and sandpaper. We also have weekly classes on a variety of woodworking techniques.


----------



## wormil

That is a great club. We have a good club here but I havent been a member for years because I couldnt make the meetings, maybe i should rejoin.


----------



## mikeacg

Time for another teaser photo!
I started looking though my blanks for possible pieces for my Mallet swap…









There's some walnut from my firewood pile, some really nice spalted maple, beech, oak… 
June 18th will be here before we know it (Yes, I learned about deadlines on the last swap!!!)

Good luck everybody!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

> Had a guy I met, that is an avid pen turner, stop by my house yesterday. I had offered him some wood. Guy was highly excited when he left. First I hit my cut offs where he got some walnut, cherry, gummy cherry, maple and silver maple. I asked if he wanted some cut off slabs and he said sure. He ended up getting a cut off of spalted maple, spalted hickory, walnut, cherry and some ceder. While I was cutting he noticed my burn pile. He asked "whats that", I told him take any of that you want. Young guy was like a kid in a candy store. He even found holly branches to small for anything but a pen. Had a good time just seeing how happy he was. He noticed,(while in my shop) a set of carbide turning tools so AZDave, you may get an order soon. (He uses harbor freight turning tools and was in awe of the carbides). When he left he handed me a custom made ebony pen. With what he picked up, he should be in stock for quite a while!  Loved helping the young guy out.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Very cool Jeff. Nice to be able to help people out. Pen turners can use a bunch of stuff that is way too small for the work most of us do too! I have a friend from down your way (Marion) that was here on Saturday too. I sent him home with a bunch of logs. He's a bowl turner and I had a few pieces I probably wouldn't get around to using so I loaded his car for him. He was excited to get back and get them on the bandsaw.

He teaches guitar/mandolin/banjo at Wayne Henderson's School of Appalachian Arts. When he first got his lathe he came up for a couple lessons on turning. Well I let him get a taste of Dave's turning tools vs HSS tools and he was hooked. So the school has a pretty nice shop but they're working on expanding it and someone recently donated some lathes. So they were pricing carbide turning tools and Michael mentioned that I had a buddy that made and sold his own. So they bought the last 2 sets off Dave's site that had handles 










Michael's been wanting a set for himself for months now but finances just haven't worked out for him. He's super stoked that the school bought these 'cause he has free run of the shop )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for plugging the tools gents. I appreciate that. I will definitely have to get some more bars machined soon or start thinking about buying a mill to do it myself. Not the worst problem to have I suppose.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I am very glad for all your business Dave ….goes to show you make a Quality product ..and the orders will flow in …… now hopefully the school tells all there friends LOL :<))'

HEY Neil look for my email Please :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> He teaches guitar/mandolin/banjo at Wayne Henderson s School of Appalachian Arts. When he first got his lathe he came up for a couple lessons on turning. Well I let him get a taste of Dave s turning tools vs HSS tools and he was hooked.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, that sounds so familiar. Come up for a "beer swap" and some lathe lessons.. Start on HSS and then get a taste of carbide's from Dave! Hooked!

True, pen turners use a lot that we can't or won't use. He picked up a piece of spalted wood way to soft to ever turn. Said "can I have this"? I said sure but it's not much good. He said he was going to use resin on it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks for plugging the tools gents. I appreciate that. I will definitely have to get some more bars machined soon or start thinking about buying a mill to do it myself. Not the worst problem to have I suppose.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


OR you could just buy me a mill and I can machine them for you ) I know you're a busy dude. Just lookin' out for ya!


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff - they have a bunch of "workshops" they offer at that school that are weekend type deals. The only woodworking ones I saw offered currently are lutherie ones. But those are pretty pricey because they provide all the tools and materials. Hopefully, in the near future they'll be offering some smaller/cheaper stuff. Somebody just donated 4 really nice old Oliver lathes that are fully restored and fitted with variable speed drives. Hopefully they're planning on offering some cool turning classes/workshops once they finish getting outfitted and find some instructors. Heck, if you offered to donate some time to teach some turning classes, they might give you access to the shop in exchange ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

So I did decide to keep the first of my items and made a second for the swap. Now I want to keep it because it's freaking awesome. Worked on part 2 of my plan and I must say the FOG wood I am using is so dang hard it's difficult to work with a chisel. Slow going.

My question for all you "experts", I have seen and heard a good way of "seasoning" the face of a mallet is to work tight bond into it and let it set up. anyone have first hand knowledge this lends to durability over time?


----------



## Woodmaster1

I found the wood for the mallet in the stacks of lumber. An eight foot 4×4 of white oak.


----------



## HokieKen

Not really sure about that Gary. I know that for spalted wood, I read that a lot of people mix WHITE (not yellow) glue 50:50 with water and soak the spongy sections in it overnight then let it cure to stabilize the wood. I can see that working with spongy wood because the thinned down glue can penetrate. With a hard, dense wood though, I'm not really sure that it would do a lot of good without putting it in a vacuum chamber because it just doesn't seem like the glue would be able to penetrate much past the surface.

That's just my initial thoughts though. It's an interesting idea for sure and I'd be very curious to know how it works.


----------



## PoohBaah

Man, seems like lots of people are getting good starts and we still have a week to go for sign ups. I know that I need to figure out my lumber situation. I believe I have seen my handle sitting in the pile of hickory I have stacked up for the smoker. The head though is still lost on me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Not really sure about that Gary. I know that for spalted wood, I read that a lot of people mix WHITE (not yellow) glue 50:50 with water and soak the spongy sections in it overnight then let it cure to stabilize the wood. I can see that working with spongy wood because the thinned down glue can penetrate. With a hard, dense wood though, I m not really sure that it would do a lot of good without putting it in a vacuum chamber because it just doesn t seem like the glue would be able to penetrate much past the surface.
> 
> That s just my initial thoughts though. It s an interesting idea for sure and I d be very curious to know how it works.
> 
> - HokieKen


I can say that super dense woods don't do well being stabilized in a vacuum chamber either. I can get some saturation with my eucalyptus but not enough to make a difference and make the cost worth it. Ironwood is an absolute no go. Dense woods just don't do well being stabilized. The point to stabilizing is to saturate the inner core to not only make the wood stronger but also recover wood that's kind of trash without it like soft spalted or punky woods. I don't think seasoning a mallet is all that necessary, even in loose grain woods like oak I would imagine over time the grain would compress into something uniform and more dense so I personally wouldn't waste your time Gary.

Now Gary, the fact that you want to keep everything you've made so far makes me excited to see what you have buddy. You do amazing work so these must be top notch for sure.



> Man, seems like lots of people are getting good starts and we still have a week to go for sign ups. I know that I need to figure out my lumber situation. I believe I have seen my handle sitting in the pile of hickory I have stacked up for the smoker. The head though is still lost on me.
> 
> - PoohBaah


In your smoker pile are hammer handles I have to go to the lumber yard and pay $7 for 1 1/2" X 18" square turning stock for my hammer handles. I love AZ wood but man it would be cool to get some of the "regular" stuff when people trim or cut down trees instead of having to hit the lumber yard for stupid blanks like this.

Don't worry Neil, I'm sure you'll get it worked out in your head soon enough. This is going to be a fun one for sure.

On a side note, I ordered some supplies for my swap project. I will hopefully get started officially this weekend if this stuff comes in this week. I've never ordered from this company before so I don't know how quick they are.


----------



## PoohBaah

Yup, Dave. I have a big pile of hickory, cherry and apple that we use for running our smoker.

Just let me know ill get a flat rate box filled up with fire starters for you if you want some. Lots of fun woods we don't have here in the Midwest.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I do put mesquite in my little smoking tin I have in my grill. I always have plenty of that laying around. 

I'm thinking of switching to mesquite for my handle material in the future for that reason alone.


----------



## HokieKen

> I do put mesquite in my little smoking tin I have in my grill. I always have plenty of that laying around.
> 
> I m thinking of switching to mesquite for my handle material in the future for that reason alone.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I pondered that Dave for a couple of hatchet handles. I love the look and feel of Mesquite. But, it seems like it would be way too brittle for a handle for anything that sees hard impacts (like a forging hammer!). I haven't worked with it a whole lot though. If it does make good handles, I'd love to know it 'cause I'd definitely use it on a few of my own )



> Yup, Dave. I have a big pile of hickory, cherry and apple that we use for running our smoker.
> 
> Just let me know ill get a flat rate box filled up with fire starters for you if you want some. Lots of fun woods we don t have here in the Midwest.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Got any apple big enough for handles Pooh? If so, I could swap some nice spalted Maple for a few sticks


----------



## palaswood

Neil I think Hickory would also make a nice mallet head as well.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Neil I think Hickory would also make a nice mallet head as well.
> 
> - palaswood


I agree, I just have to do some sorting through the pile and just haven't had time to yet. But this weekend I'll be up all night Friday since I am cooking for a graduation party Saturday afternoon and they are having brisket. Ten briskets actually. So I will be up all night and have plenty of time to work on things here and there.


----------



## HokieKen

> Neil I think Hickory would also make a nice mallet head as well.
> 
> - palaswood
> 
> I agree, I just have to do some sorting through the pile and just haven t had time to yet. But this weekend I ll be up all night Friday since I am cooking for a graduation party Saturday afternoon and they are having brisket. Ten briskets actually. So I will be up all night and have plenty of time to work on things here and there.
> 
> - PoohBaah


10 briskets? ON MY WAY!


----------



## PoohBaah

Yes Kenny, 10 briskets and actually I have 7 pork shoulders for pulled pork to cook for a graduation party on Sunday. Its a busy time of the year for me but I like doing it and it generates funds for fun tools and other toys.


----------



## HokieKen

Pulled pork is for suckers. Brisket is the good stuff! ;-P


----------



## doubleG469

> funds for fun tools and other toys.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Like a new Lathe!


----------



## Woodmaster1

It is only a 2 hr drive sounds like it might be tasty.


> Yes Kenny, 10 briskets and actually I have 7 pork shoulders for pulled pork to cook for a graduation party on Sunday. Its a busy time of the year for me but I like doing it and it generates funds for fun tools and other toys.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## palaswood

Call me a sucker then, Kenny! Pulled pork is freakin delicious!
Brisket is aight.

kidding! its amazing.

Im so hungry!

Seems all we have in so cal basically is veggie, gluten free pizza with tofu pepperoni, vegan mozzarella and organic fair-trade tomato sauce…

what i wouldnt give for a fistful of brisket bout now


----------



## Woodmaster1

Joseph you need to move to the Midwest once spring hits the neighborhood makes homemade sausage & brats, pulled pork, chicken and brisket. Something different every week until late fall. I am sorry you suffer in California but on the bright side you have better weather in the winter.


> Call me a sucker then, Kenny! Pulled pork is freakin delicious!
> Brisket is aight.
> 
> kidding! its amazing.
> 
> Im so hungry!
> 
> Seems all we have in so cal basically is veggie, gluten free pizza with tofu pepperoni, vegan mozzarella and organic fair-trade tomato sauce…
> 
> what i wouldnt give for a fistful of brisket bout now
> 
> - palaswood


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I do put mesquite in my little smoking tin I have in my grill. I always have plenty of that laying around.
> 
> I m thinking of switching to mesquite for my handle material in the future for that reason alone.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> I pondered that Dave for a couple of hatchet handles. I love the look and feel of Mesquite. But, it seems like it would be way too brittle for a handle for anything that sees hard impacts (like a forging hammer!).


I have some black mesquite drying that I think will work well. I'm definitely going to give it a go. I'm almost out of the hickory I do have and if the stuff in the back is dry enough I'll give it a go. I do have some mesquite that's either weak or has other issues. I think I showed you that before but the black mesquite is definitely different. I think it might be better. It looks he'll of better than whatever the regular mesquite is.


----------



## GrantA

Choices, choices… Some of this may or may not be in the swap


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Grant  Brass hammers are some of the most useful IMO. Make some excellent chisel tappers.


----------



## jmartel

> Seems all we have in so cal basically is veggie, gluten free pizza with tofu pepperoni, vegan mozzarella and organic fair-trade tomato sauce…
> 
> what i wouldnt give for a fistful of brisket bout now
> 
> - palaswood


Make your own. Seattle isn't exactly known for good BBQ. Doesn't stop me from trying. I'm probably going to be making some smoked short ribs this weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

> Seems all we have in so cal basically is veggie, gluten free pizza with tofu pepperoni, vegan mozzarella and organic fair-trade tomato sauce…
> 
> what i wouldnt give for a fistful of brisket bout now
> 
> - palaswood
> 
> Make your own. Seattle isn t exactly known for good BBQ. Doesn t stop me from trying. I m probably going to be making some smoked short ribs this weekend.
> 
> - jmartel


Or just friggin' move. That's what I'd do.


----------



## jmartel

Nah. Seattle area is the only place I like even more than I liked Blacksburg. So I'm staying put.


----------



## HokieKen

I do like Seattle jmartel. Not as much as Blacksburg but it is on the short list of places I'd be willing to move if I had a gun to my head ;-) My wife and I eloped and got married there before hopping a cruise ship for Alaska. Had one of the best meals of my life in the Space Needle on our wedding night 

And Seattle may not have an excess of good BBQ but the seafood makes up for it!


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I'd take any one of those attached to a handle and prettied up.


----------



## palaswood

Teaser. Bradford Pear









Already nearly done with warmup 2 mallets. Maybe after 2 more I will be ready to start on the swap mallet.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Joseph. That's some pretty wood and from what little I can see, I like the shape of your handle.

Just a suggestion to swappers at large… handles should not be straight and flat. Go to your tool box/shelf/bench/rack/cabinet/whatever and hold some of your favorite hammers/mallets/hatchets. You'll probably find the most comfortable ones have a nice swell where you grip it and another swell or some kind of feature near the bottom to keep it from flying out of your hand.

IMO, the handle design and execution is about 80% of the challenge in making a good mallet.


----------



## BeardedDog

Are you all willing to let a brand new member join in?


----------



## HokieKen

> Are you all willing to let a brand new member join in?
> 
> - BeardedDog


Ultimately it's PoohBaah's call since he's the ringmaster. But we have safeguards in place to minimize the risks. So I say let that BeardedDog in Pooh! I mean seriously, the coolness of that name alone attests to his good character ;-)

Welcome to the site at a minimum BeardedDog! Make sure you read the OP in its entirety and understand clearly the various deadlines and what is required at each. I think Pooh will let you play if you're comfortable with all the rules!


----------



## PoohBaah

> Are you all willing to let a brand new member join in?
> 
> - BeardedDog


With out a doubt you are welcome!!

The more the merrier.


----------



## jmartel

Alright, I give in. Officially signed up.


----------



## BeardedDog

Tracking the rules and deadlines. I read the entirety of it before I even considered jumping in. My username is the name of my shop, which came from my two dogs (a wirehaired pointing griffon and a german wirehair).


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome BeardedDog! Glad you're on board. I just finished shaping my mallet head. Y'all think I need to pour in some lead for weight or will it be okay as-is?


----------



## HokieKen

As if there was any way to resist jmart!


----------



## doubleG469

welccome Beardeddog and jmartel!



> Welcome BeardedDog! Glad you're on board. I just finished shaping my mallet head. Y'all think I need to pour in some lead for weight or will it be okay as-is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


how is that going to fit in my box?

Oh and slackers be on notice, progress pics sent.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Oh and slackers be on notice, progress pics sent.
> 
> - doubleG469


Damn, we are still getting people to sign up. People don't feel intimidated by this.


----------



## HokieKen

> how is that going to fit in my box?
> 
> - doubleG469


It won't… but this will:









;-) Headed your way in a day or 2.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just a suggestion to swappers at large… handles should not be straight and flat.
> 
> IMO, the handle design and execution is about 80% of the challenge in making a good mallet.
> 
> - HokieKen


Gosh Ken, you just described every mallet I have ever made! :-0


----------



## HokieKen

I'm guilty too Jeff! It's the one thing I dislike about my joiners mallet. Dave's Thor mallet has a turned handle that has nice proportions.









Guess which handle I'd want to have on a hammer I had to swing all day? ;-))


----------



## doubleG469

> It won't… but this will:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-) Headed your way in a day or 2.
> 
> - HokieKen


You can't imagine how giddy I am for that to get here!

Yes be intimidated! Bring your A game people! That Thor hammer is the standard to beat!

And just because I am fast doesn't mean I am good. It just so happens that I need each of the hammers/mallets I am making so why not get to it!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That Thor hammer is the standard to beat!
> 
> - doubleG469


Why thank you sir!


----------



## PoohBaah

Welp, its official we are now at 20 participants. Also we have our first official progress picture. Remember anyone on the fence we still have till Monday to sign up.


----------



## EarlS

I'm hoping to have some kind of "progress" picture after this weekend.

I have a 4 day weekend, the grass is mowed, my folks are here for a visit (which means on-site advice and expertise), the wood for the handle and mallet is here (I posted it as a teaser), and I have some test blanks ready to go.

Now all I need is a design and some plans to work from. Nah - if Kenny can make a mallet using a chainsaw, I can make a mallet with a straight and flat handle. Piece of cake…..or wood.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I'm guilty too Jeff! It's the one thing I dislike about my joiners mallet. Dave's Thor mallet has a turned handle that has nice proportions.
> 
> - HokieKen


The handle I put on this wooden axe project is nice but only one side of it would be able to use. I'll come up with something.


----------



## HokieKen

You have a lathe Jeff. Time to learn some multi-axis turning )


----------



## HokieKen

And, FWIW, the shape of the handle doesn't need to be extreme. I bet this handle on Allen's forging hammer is comfy:









You can tell the contours are there but they're also subtle.


----------



## doubleG469

> You have a lathe Jeff. Time to learn some multi-axis turning )
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes Jeff time to try it! it's confusing at first and most of mine don't come out like they do in my head but it's definitely fun to try


----------



## RichBolduc

Man I'm tempted… But i'm still far below what I'd consider a novice at this stuff and I'd feel bad for whoever got mine.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Man I m tempted… But i m still far below what I d consider a novice at this stuff and I d feel bad for whoever got mine.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Jump in Rich. We want all skill levels. The main goal of these swaps is for us to learn new skills and take our work up a notch. So join the fun. This thread will be an excellent place to get any and all of your questions answered along the way. It's a very fun and unique opportunity to learn new skills!


----------



## doubleG469

RichBolduc come on in the waters fine. You can't learn to swim sitting on the bank. and Do Not let my most excellent trash talking scare you away. I am a novice in every sense of the word and have used these swaps to build new skills that I probably would not ever try.

All my swap items come with a note of apology for any and all flaws.

Besides Dave Kelley is the only one with the skills to bring out a multi piece T-track Thor hammer and make it work!


----------



## RichBolduc

You guys are bad influences… my wife going to kill me between this, school full time and a full time mechanical engineer… lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Man I m tempted… But i m still far below what I d consider a novice at this stuff and I d feel bad for whoever got mine.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Jump in Rich. We want all skill levels. The main goal of these swaps is for us to learn new skills and take our work up a notch. So join the fun. This thread will be an excellent place to get any and all of your questions answered along the way. It s a very fun and unique opportunity to learn new skills!
> 
> - HokieKen


Rich, believe me, I have *a lot* of learning to do, even though I have made some mallets!


----------



## Wilson_woodworking

RichBolduc, it's worth it to try. I've made a few mallets so far. But just the thought of this swap has made me really step up. I have three of them in the works right now. I'll take the best of the best and send it out. Hopefully who gets mine won't be ashamed.


----------



## JayT

> You guys are bad influences…
> 
> - RichBolduc


Yes, yes we are . . . . and proud of it!


----------



## JayT

OK, I'm in. Still have projects to do, but I have 10 days of vacation that need used up by the end of July, so should be able to use some of those as shop time. At least if the honey-do list stays short.


----------



## HokieKen

Peek-a-boo mallet? )


----------



## JayT

IDK. Somehow I don't think it would hold up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Besides Dave Kelley is the only one with the skills to bring out a multi piece T-track Thor hammer and make it work!
> 
> - doubleG469


I don't know if that mallet would hold up forever though. It really was a gag gift I threw together for Kenny based on a range of T-track jokes we played over a few swaps. It just turned out MUCH better than anticipated and I guarantee if you swung that beast just right Doug Marcaida himself would appear out of thin air to tell you it would kill, it just probably wouldn't kill many before it fell apart. I know that mallet isn't used, it's on Kenny's wall as shop decor and I'm perfectly happy with that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> IDK. Somehow I don t think it would hold up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JayT


Maybe one solid thicker piece of steel/brass in the middle with wood faces would do better but I don't think that design would do well either.


----------



## RichBolduc

And there goes $100 to Bell Forest Products for lumber to make it…... 2900 and 3660 on the hardness scales….

Think I have the design for it done in SolidWorks… just need to refine the handle some.

Rich


----------



## Mosquito

Teaser:

(I haven't started yet)


----------



## HokieKen

> And there goes $100 to Bell Forest Products for lumber to make it…... 2900 and 3660 on the hardness scales….
> 
> Think I have the design for it done in SolidWorks… just need to refine the handle some.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Is that an invitation to guess the woods? 'Cause I don't want to spoil anything for you if not…


----------



## RichBolduc

By all means guess… Guess this counts as a teaser.

Rich



> And there goes $100 to Bell Forest Products for lumber to make it…... 2900 and 3660 on the hardness scales….
> 
> Think I have the design for it done in SolidWorks… just need to refine the handle some.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Is that an invitation to guess the woods? Cause I don t want to spoil anything for you if not…
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

> I don t know if that mallet would hold up forever though. It really was a gag gift I threw together for Kenny based on a range of T-track jokes we played over a few swaps. It just turned out MUCH better than anticipated and I guarantee if you swung that beast just right Doug Marcaida himself would appear out of thin air to tell you it would kill, it just probably wouldn t kill many before it fell apart. I know that mallet isn t used, it s on Kenny s wall as shop decor and I m perfectly happy with that.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


It is definitely in a spot where it's often seen in my shop but nope, it doesn't see any real action. It would probably hold up for a while but I ain't taking any chances.

It is a damn cool design though and I could definitely see making one in a similar style for light use with bench chisels. For any heavy use though it wouldn't hold up to all the force being borne over such a small area of the wood. It would also be pretty inefficient at absorbing any energy because of the separate pieces so it would be pretty inefficient.

But damn it looks cool as hell! )


----------



## HokieKen

Rich - IPE and Bloodwood?


----------



## RichBolduc

1/2 right

Rich



> Rich - IPE and Bloodwood?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## adot45

lignum vitae?


----------



## RichBolduc

Nope



> lignum vitae?
> 
> - adot45


----------



## GR8HUNTER

IPE , cherry or rosewood


----------



## RichBolduc

That's strike 1, 2, and 3 all in one… lol



> IPE , cherry or rosewood
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## GR8HUNTER

OK LOL :<))


----------



## JayT

Bloodwood and Katalox, going for the black & red color scheme?


----------



## RichBolduc

That would be it 

Rich



> Bloodwood and Katalox?
> 
> - JayT


----------



## JayT

Cool, so do I win the wood so that I don't have to buy any? 

jk, I have some great options in my wood stash, just need to decide on a design and find time to get started.


----------



## Woodmaster1

The mallet is in the wood somewhere. I just have to get it to come out of hiding.


----------



## Lazyman

I've been lurking on the fence for a while now. After making this hammer rack for the tool wall I am doing to try to get some order in the shop, 









I realized just how badly I need some new mallets and hammers* so I'm in*! I even started today. Here is a teaser for the prototype I made today:


----------



## BeardedDog

Only teaser I have for now. A past mallet I made as a gift for my father. He now uses it to persuade furniture installs. I do a lot of turning and figured out a way to turn a not round handle for better indexing. One face is flat, the other rounded. Perhaps this could serve as good evidence that the longevity is not necessarily determined by how hard the wood is, rather choosing a wood with appropriate density for the task intended for its use. This mallet was designed for pounding on wood and softer material with large surface areas rather than denser material and smaller surface areas.


----------



## palaswood

I spy with my little eye, some WHITE OAK CUTOFFS

right Nate? 
You dont have to answer


----------



## doubleG469

So teaser pic for all and fail at the same time.

Here is a first attempt at a through tenon hammer to get the bugs out. 3 hours of work on the head over the weekend and another 3 hours tonight on the handle. Finally get it to fit well and drill the reliefs in the tenon and make the cut, all goes well. hammer in the splines and thinking that was easy. then upon inspection…..

*Fail.
*




























Now the question is, what to do… what to do….


----------



## Lazyman

> I spy with my little eye, some WHITE OAK CUTOFFS
> 
> right Nate?
> You dont have to answer
> 
> - palaswood


Technically yes. but this "white oak" has a Janka hardness that is greater than osage orange and mesquite-about double the hardness of classic white oak typically used in furniture. I just realized that it is one of the hardest woods from a native American tree and when dried may not float in water. This particular chunk was pruned from a tree in my front yard about 2 years ago.


----------



## wormil

Bummer Gary, probably still work fine in the shop. I kinda look at wood mallets as consumable.


----------



## HokieKen

Wrap it with some leather or rawhide and put it to work Gary!

Nathan… you got me stumped. (No pun intended)


----------



## wormil

Good idea with the rawhide Kenny.

Nathan, I'm guessing Live Oak.


----------



## PoohBaah

Membership update - We are up to 23 participants now. This is going to be a big swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

With 23 participants, Kenny's almost certain to notice if you give him everyone's name. Good luck, Neil!


----------



## doubleG469

Good idea with the rawhide, off to the store!


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, I m guessing Live Oak.
> 
> - Woodknack


Live oak it is. After milling and turning it over the last couple of years I knew it was hard but I had no idea it was harder than osage orange and mesquite. I hope it's not too brittle for this application. The grain is naturally very wavy and I am hoping that, along with its hardness, gives it durability. Anyone have any bad experiences with Live Oak that might be relevant? Since it's not used much commercially, it is hard finding much info on it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Nathan, I m guessing Live Oak.
> 
> - Woodknack


I agree. According to wood-database though, it's not a "white" oak. It falls into the "other" category.


----------



## HokieKen

> Nathan, I m guessing Live Oak.
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> Live oak it is. After milling and turning it over the last couple of years I knew it was hard but I had no idea it was harder than osage orange and mesquite. I hope it s not too brittle for this application. The grain is naturally very wavy and I am hoping that, along with its hardness, gives it durability. Anyone have any bad experiences with Live Oak that might be relevant? Since it s not used much commercially, it is hard finding much info on it.
> 
> - Lazyman


Same time posting… ;-) It's more elastic (less brittle) than Osage Orange so I imagine it should make a fine mallet!

Here's some good info


----------



## palaswood

Thanks kenny. So what youre saying is im not just wrong, im OFFICIALLY wrong…

Great


----------



## Lazyman

> I agree. According to wood-database though, it s not a "white" oak. It falls into the "other" category.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah I noticed that, which puzzles me. Other sources classify it as a white oak as did my wood tech instructor in college because the pores are closed or at least mostly closed like the standard white oaks. I did a little more searching after my last post and found that Old Ironside was made of live oak. I guess a wood that makes cannon balls bounce off would probably be good to use in a mallet or hammer. Not the prettiest wood but it sure polishes up nice. Almost doesn't need a finish, except to help pop the grain a little.


----------



## RichBolduc

I think I'll use this as an excuse to buy more tools… Ridgid oscillating sander…. Maybe a mortiser or a lathe… lol


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks kenny. So what youre saying is im not just wrong, im OFFICIALLY wrong…
> 
> Great
> 
> - palaswood


Actually, I was saying Nathan was wrong ;-)) Not really, though. As he pointed out, it just depends on the source and the criteria. I'm certain that in few minutes on google I can find a source that says it is a White Oak. Give me another few minutes and I'll find a source that says it's not an oak at all ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

It's Alder


----------



## wormil

I dont know much about live oak but there's one way to find out if it makes good mallet


----------



## PoohBaah

> I think I ll use this as an excuse to buy more tools… Ridgid oscillating sander…. Maybe a mortiser or a lathe… lol
> 
> - RichBolduc


Its always good to have a way to justify it if the wife comes asking questions.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I buy the tools and she doesn't look around all is good. I bought four machines last year a second bandsaw, rigid spindle sander, drum sander and a second grinder to setup for intarsia. I haven't heard a word about it. As long as she has a place to park in the winter I am fine. I have to slow down no place to put new tools.


> I think I ll use this as an excuse to buy more tools… Ridgid oscillating sander…. Maybe a mortiser or a lathe… lol
> 
> - RichBolduc


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just tell my wife "If I die, sell the tools for twice what I told you I paid for them".


----------



## HokieKen

> I think I ll use this as an excuse to buy more tools…
> 
> - RichBolduc


Like "Hey honey, I have to get a mallet head out of this log. I really have no choice but to buy this:"










71cc's and 20" of pure wood-eating badass German engineering. This is gonna be fun )


----------



## HokieKen

> I just tell my wife "If I die, or just go out of town for something, call Kenny and tell him to drive out and get any of my tools that he wants".
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Fixed that typo for ya.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Here's my teaser. I have a lot going on but still want to get in the spirit of the swap. Man I miss woodworking


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't have anything you want Kenny. You have a sweet Stihl 044 now brother. What else do you need?


----------



## HokieKen

Interesting Bill… looks like a Maple but never seen one that dark. Elm of some sort?


----------



## RichBolduc

3/4×6x36 bloodwood


----------



## Woodmaster1

Teaser #2


----------



## BeardedDog

Bill, that looks a lot like what I'm hopefully cutting up this weekend, assuming the one chain on my Stihl lasts through the cuts. Now that I'm thinking of it, in the spirit of justifying new tool acquisitions, I may go buy another chain, maybe a new light weight bar for my 660!!


----------



## HokieKen

> Bill, that looks a lot like what I m hopefully cutting up this weekend, assuming the one chain on my Stihl lasts through the cuts. Now that I m thinking of it, in the spirit of justifying new tool acquisitions, I may go buy another chain, maybe a new light weight bar for my 660!!
> 
> - BeardedDog


And now I feel like my new (to me) saw is for sissies. Dangit.


----------



## FoundSheep

> Like "Hey honey, I have to get a mallet head out of this log. I really have no choice but to buy this:"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71cc s and 20" of pure wood-eating badass German engineering. This is gonna be fun )
> 
> - HokieKen


I have a log of live oak in the backyard, haven't milled it up yet. Are you saying you'll be chain sawing up your stock? If I cut up that log, would it be fine to use in this swap?


----------



## HokieKen

I'll be processing a bunch of logs I've been hoarding. In truth, I don't think I'll be using any of it for the swap though. As far as whether or not you could use your live Oak, it depends on how dry it is. You could probably dry a mallet head in the oven around 150-175 for 2-3 hours if the wood is still too wet to use as-is.


----------



## FoundSheep

Ok. I was considering going in a different direction, but your post had me reconsidering.

Of course I still need to sign up, if I trust myself to get to the finish line that is.


----------



## BeardedDog

Kenny, I got the 660 for a Stihl…...... (pun intended) I have plans to use it to mill lumber from a few locations. 1) a buddy has a ranch with a bunch of knocked down hardwoods, 2) a buddy owns a tree trimming business


----------



## builtinbkyn

Maple? Huh?


----------



## builtinbkyn

I have a piece of LO that I received from a sender in another swap. Some of it should find it's way into this swap


----------



## HokieKen

> Maple? Huh?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Just the bark. I don't know of any domestic wood around here that has virtually no distinction between heart and sap wood and is that dark. So am I to understand that's the Live Oak you got in the surprise swap?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Like "Hey honey, I have to get a mallet head out of this log. I really have no choice but to buy this:"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71cc s and 20" of pure wood-eating badass German engineering. This is gonna be fun )
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I have a log of live oak in the backyard, haven t milled it up yet. Are you saying you ll be chain sawing up your stock? If I cut up that log, would it be fine to use in this swap?
> 
> - FoundSheep


If the wood is dry buddy you can use anything. Preferably something that'll last during the whack whack process of using the mallet.


----------



## FoundSheep

> If the wood is dry buddy you can use anything. Preferably something that'll last during the whack whack process of using the mallet.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


To ask the beginner/hard to answer question, if the log hasn't been cut up, is it likely to be dry? Felled last fall.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> If the wood is dry buddy you can use anything. Preferably something that'll last during the whack whack process of using the mallet.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> To ask the beginner/hard to answer question, if the log hasn t been cut up, is it likely to be dry? Felled last fall.
> 
> - FoundSheep


Definitely not in Ohio. Wouldn't likely be dry in Arizona. How big is the log?
Meaning diameter.


----------



## HokieKen

Like I said though FoundSheep, you may get a chunk dried in the oven.

OR, if you want to swap a box of your live oak, I have some good mallet woods that are ready to rock I'd be happy to trade ya.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Maple? Huh?
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Just the bark. I don't know of any domestic wood around here that has virtually no distinction between heart and sap wood and is that dark. So am I to understand that's the Live Oak you got in the surprise swap?
> 
> - HokieKen


Well the bark might be maple but the rest of it is osage orange  Yup the LO that came with the baseball bat  Hey maybe that bat will make a good mallette` lol


----------



## HokieKen

Few good whackers in this slab of White Oak. Anybody having trouble getting material PM me if you need some.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Few good whackers in this slab of White Oak. Anybody having trouble getting material PM me if you need some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


What else you got there Kenny beside the WO? I can send you some of the OO


----------



## HokieKen

Bill you make me so jealous! Well you would if my buddy DuckMilk wasn't hooking me up with a chunk of Bois d'arc ). Mine's staying here for my own mallets though.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ah I see you have some coming your way already.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Had to look that Bois stuff up lol


----------



## HokieKen

I have what I think may be a perfect mallet material Bill. I pictures it in a previous teaser. You may be interested to know that this particular lot I bought from was cut in British Guyana by the N&W railroad in 1900. It's stenciled all over it.

First person to guess gets a small flat rate box of it for free. Answers will be considered in the order posted. I'll toss out another hint in the morning if nobody hits it by then 

Sorry AZ Dave, you can't play :-(
.
.
.
.

GO!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Lignum vitae


----------



## builtinbkyn

I can't find your teaser pic but the RRs used it for railroad ties, drive shafts and wheels. Hard as steel.


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. Not Lignum…


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't say it was used on the RR. Just that the RR harvested it. I'm honestly not sure what they used it for but it wasn't ties.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Where's the pic? I can't find it lol


----------



## HokieKen

> Where s the pic? I can t find it lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Post #237


----------



## GrantA

Greenheart?


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kindling?


----------



## builtinbkyn

OK Teak.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Grant! Nice. Comes in and slays Bill in a single guess )

It's some really cool dang wood. And the physical properties scream "make me a mallet!!"

PM me your address Grant.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lame.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Greenheart? What the heck is greenheart? Never heard of the stuff. This was a fix I tell ya'!


----------



## HokieKen

I thought so too Bill… I expected that to go on for a day or so. I'm guessing Grant may have worked with GH before 

Look it up in wood-database.com. Interesting stuff.


----------



## GrantA

Sweet! Here's a good read
http://guyanachronicle.com/2012/11/17/in-the-green-cornergreenheart-guyanas-signature-forest-product


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yeah I looked it up. Rock hard stuff. OK Grant can dull his tools on it and save me from having to keep sharpening mine


----------



## GrantA

Never heard of it before now!


----------



## HokieKen

Well then that was one helluva guess Grant!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I sent the answer to Grant.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

learn something new everyday :<))


----------



## wormil

Teaser! Maybe! Old pic, so who knows.


----------



## Lazyman

> Greenheart?
> 
> - GrantA


 Just read the the wood-database write up on greenheart did you notice this comment ?
"Greenheart logs are reported to occasionally violently split apart upon sawing-sending pieces of the wood flying. As a result of this unusual characteristic, sawyers wrap chain around the sections of the log that have already been sawn."

I think Kenny might be sending you a bomb.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,
Greenheart? Is it noticeably green in color? I might want to buy some of your small scraps for carving leaves for some of my projects…


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I would also be interested in purchasing some scraps. I have been looking for a wood that has green coloration to use on a Craftsman rose mosaic for my wife's silverware chest.










I saw several references to Greenheart but I haven't been able to find anyone that could verify if it really has a green coloration.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny,
> Greenheart? Is it noticeably green in color? I might want to buy some of your small scraps for carving leaves for some of my projects…
> 
> - mikeacg


I have read that the heartwood is Olive Green but I sure haven't seen it. I haven't really worked with the stuff yet other than a little planing to expose fresh faces. There are nice color variations but they're all browns so far.










If you need some nice green, Olivewood might be a good choice and I've had some Poplar with green color before too. Lignum Vitae has nice greens too:



















If I run into green when I'm working with the Greenheart, I'll sit it aside and let you know!


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - I would pick up some Lignum. Or if you don't care whether its a natural color or not, Maple takes dye very well. You could pick up some green dye and make your own green.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

or you could just use food coloring :<))


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah… excuse to buy tools…


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Rich! That's a great price on that rigid sander. The last thing I need is another friggin sander but I'd be tempted at that price. Mind posting a link? And if that's your first lathe, you may as well drop out of school now 'cause you ain't gonna have time for that and turning ;-)

Tony, either your tablesaw is really big or your JD is really small ;-))


----------



## doubleG469

> Tony, either your tablesaw is really big or your JD is really small ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


It's the camera angle


----------



## RichBolduc

Unfortunately that was the last one in stock. It was at CPO Outlet. All I have is a Wen Belt/Disc sander combo, so this will go with it nicely..

https://www.cpooutlets.com/factory-reconditioned-ridgid-zreb4424-3-8-hp-oscillating-edge-belt-spindle-sander/rgdrzreb4424,default,pd.html

As for school… Full time Mechanical Engineer, Full time student… Woodworking hobbyist…  Lucking my management classes are a joke as it's stuff I've been doing for 1/2 of my career.

Rich



> Nice Rich! That s a great price on that rigid sander. The last thing I need is another friggin sander but I d be tempted at that price. Mind posting a link? And if that s your first lathe, you may as well drop out of school now cause you ain t gonna have time for that and turning ;-)
> 
> Tony, either your tablesaw is really big or your JD is really small ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, I got the 660 for a Stihl…...... (pun intended) I have plans to use it to mill lumber from a few locations. 1) a buddy has a ranch with a bunch of knocked down hardwoods, 2) a buddy owns a tree trimming business
> 
> - BeardedDog


I wanted a bigger saw for the same reason, to use with an Alaskan mill to process some slabs. What size bar(s) do you run on yours? Mine came with 20" and I'm debating either 32" or 36" for milling. I'll be keeping my 16" Homelite too so I don't have to haul the beast around for the small jobs. The Stihl handles nicely but it's a lot heavier than my little 38cc plastic Homelite!

I converted one of my Workmates to a sawbuck stand over the last 2 evenings for processing shorter logs into turning blanks.



























Now if the rain will friggin' stop, I'll be like a kid in a candy store with my new stand and my new Stihl and a couple of logs I have waiting… ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I know this rain is horrible :<((((((


----------



## PoohBaah

Send it north boys we can use it


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I wish I could Neil :<))


----------



## palaswood

Dammit. I identified that Greenheart on SIGHT. but alas, im on the damn west coast…

Snooze you lose I guess…

Be careful grant, it is VERY splintery. I had a 4×4 of the stuff but never got around to using it, then moved and guess it didnt move with me.

Super hard though, would make a good mallet I think, if you can get a section thats not cracked too bad.

score!


----------



## HokieKen

> Dammit. I identified that Greenheart on SIGHT. but alas, im on the damn west coast…
> 
> Snooze you lose I guess…
> 
> Be careful grant, it is VERY splintery. I had a 4×4 of the stuff but never got around to using it, then moved and guess it didnt move with me.
> 
> Super hard though, would make a good mallet I think, if you can get a section thats not cracked too bad.
> 
> score!
> 
> - palaswood


I can accomodate a little bartering if you want some Joseph ;-) Would love to have some of that sycamore…


----------



## BeardedDog

Kenny- try exposing your greenheart to the sun for a little while. It might work like purple heart. When they cut those trees down the wood is actually brown. When expose to UV it starts to turn purple. If exposed too long it goes back to a dark brown.


----------



## palaswood

I have a big hunk i can spare. Sure ken.

Ill get you some pics. Would you show me some close ups so i can lick my chops

What are you looking to do with it. I assume you want the quartersawn grain?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that's what I want Joseph  I would use it for small stuff. Maybe panels in small boxes, knife scales that sort of stuff. Would have made cool butterfly inlays in the Walnut endgrain tables I did recently and I have 2 more pair of those to make ;-) Feel free to send it just like that. I can saw it as needed. Don't go to any trouble.

I don't have any pics of the Greenheart other than what I already posted. It's all rough cut other than the small pieces I hand planed. I'll be milling some this weekend for you and Grant and myself so I'll snap some pics as I get some fresh wood exposed and smooth faces.



> Kenny- try exposing your greenheart to the sun for a little while. It might work like purple heart. When they cut those trees down the wood is actually brown. When expose to UV it starts to turn purple. If exposed too long it goes back to a dark brown.
> 
> - BeardedDog


Thanks for the suggestion BD. I know Purpleheart has that reaction to UV but not sure if Greenheart does or not. Easy to find out though. I'll lay a couple pieces outside this weekend when I mill it and see what happens!


----------



## wormil

> Yeah… excuse to buy tools…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RichBolduc


Rich, I've owned both the Nova and Delta, and the Delta is twice the lathe for only a few more bucks. Its heavier, better designed, and has a lot more power, much more than you would think from just reading specs.


----------



## palaswood

just like that?! Kenny those are 36" across x 5 foot half tree trunks lol

Freight would cost half a grand, easily.

I'll message you. not sure I can use any greenheart actually. I just like to win wood identification games.

but I can trade you for something else. I already milled up those cants into slabs and into quarters about 30 inches long.. I'll snap some pics for you. Got one that seasoned outside all year and is relatively dry. Should be able to get 6-8 inch width clear(ish) quartersawn lumber out of it for project panels.


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! That's funny )) For some reason I just pictured those as being about 6" across.

No sweat. I've got that spalted Maple I was showing off I can give up and some other stuff laying around. If I don't have anything you need, no worries. Just PM me and we'll take our horse-tradin' off the thread


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Everyone is posting teaser stock pics so I figured it was my turn.

If I don't screw it up then some of his will be part of my project. No promises though, I'm definitely pushing myself on this one, which is the point right?


----------



## bobasaurus

> Everyone is posting teaser stock pics so I figured it was my turn.
> 
> If I don't screw it up then some of his will be part of my project. No promises though, I'm definitely pushing myself on this one, which is the point right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I see some damascusing in your future. Pairing it with 1080?


----------



## HokieKen

You can't fool me Dave! That's not wood! ;-)))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It is Kenny. Look closer!

Allen, I hope you see Damascus in my future. It'll be a first for me. I'll be pairing with 1095 because I have a good supply of it here.


----------



## HokieKen

That's funny Allen. I see damascus in MY future. Dave's gonna have so much stuff to make me he's not gonna have time to make himself anything ;-) Unless you want to lighten his load and make some of the stuff for me? He's been working on holdfasts for me for months now. Maybe you can help him speed up his processes.

I'm such an ass.


----------



## HokieKen

In all seriousness, you two fire-forgers are the two who's projects I'm most stoked to see


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Order the steel Kenny and i'll Have holdfasts your way in no time.

Also, Allen and I have been chatting on the side and we are doing some experimenting with some 2X4 material from HD just so you all don't get topped on this one. We figured you could all use a break.


----------



## HokieKen

> Order the steel Kenny and i'll Have holdfasts your way in no time.
> ...
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Geeze, do I have to do EVERYTHING


----------



## bobasaurus

I bought a 3/4" mild bar to make a holdfast, never got around to actually forging it. I find it tricky to hammer the shank so it'll have enough texture to stick in the hole and be a small enough diameter (since an exactly 3/4" rod won't work). Might make a bolster plate to test the diameter as I go.


----------



## bobasaurus

Dave, here are my notes on fluxless forge welding for damascus in case it helps you. This is for my dual-burner propane forge in Colorado, might be different if you use a different fuel and are at a lower altitude.

Fluxless forge welding:

Make sure pieces are ground clean and welded in a tight stack. Get the forge to about 2315-2325 deg F stable (might take cranking psi up to 17+ initially, then slowly lower once temp is stable, only takes 8 or so psi to maintain eventually). Once stable at temp, put in damascus billet and rotate in there occasionally for a few minutes till hot enough. Start with light taps spread across the whole piece, focusing on the ends as they lose heat quickly, and starting in the middle then going out to avoid making inclusions. Next heat, medium taps, third heat, medium taps again just to make sure. Then start hammering the edge to make sure nothing splits.


----------



## palaswood

no its a full on tree.

And I dont NEED anything, but need and want are often conflated for me when it comes to acquiring lumber.

I thought of how I could work the quartersawn sycmore into a mallet, but it's not all that hard of a wood. 
some of the darker stuff, I got off another tree, which is closer to a red-purple, is actually much harder. But still not mallet worthy… due to the characteristics of the wood. Probably wouldnt make a good handle neither. But its lovely for boxes and such.

darker stuff 









lighter stuff









I have a lot of this sycamore if anyone is interested in trading for some. Hit me up.

Although I WILL consider trying to work this Desert Ironwood into a mallet. I have a bit that I've been hoarding onto.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allen, Kenny and I both use holdfasts from Gramercy now and he measured them at one point and was going to order round bar in that thickness to make it super easy.

As for the forge welding, I tested some stuff a week ago welding 1095 to itself and trying some mild steel welding as well. I think I'm more nervous about later count and drawing the billet out multiple times. Might be a very long day. I have a nice 3.5pb rounding hammer I made last weekend and I built a guillotine tool last month to help with the drawing out. Hopefully I can get the layers into triple digits.

Thanks for the tips! I'm probably a lot closer to sea level than you are. I still found that my PSI settings are about what you mentioned. I normally go to 15 to heat the forge then 8-10 to keep it there. I have a single burner Venturii style cheapie I modified. Seems to do well for me so far. Wish me luck buddy.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Teaser #3 White Oak the rest of it went into hiding until July.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh Allen. I used Borax in my test and it worked fine. So I won't be fluxless.


----------



## RichBolduc

DOH!!! Ohh well it already shipped…. Guess this will be my learner lathe as I just have some self taught metal lathe use from prototyping things at work. Any accessories you recommend for a new wood turner?

Rich



> Yeah… excuse to buy tools…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Rich, I ve owned both the Nova and Delta, and the Delta is twice the lathe for only a few more bucks. Its heavier, better designed, and has a lot more power, much more than you would think from just reading specs.
> 
> - Woodknack


----------



## PhillipRCW

I've never participated in a swap. I'm in! We just adopted a 10 yr old boy and he has been excited to get into the shop with me.


----------



## palaswood

Welcome phillip! Hey thats awesome. Congratulations on your new apprentice!


----------



## bobasaurus

> Oh Allen. I used Borax in my test and it worked fine. So I won't be fluxless.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Borax works okay, but fluxless gets me cleaner welds without molten glass splattering everywhere with each hit. I do have to use flux for bike chain, though.


----------



## PhillipRCW

> Welcome phillip! Hey thats awesome. Congratulations on your new apprentice!
> 
> - palaswood


Thanks. Makes 4 kids in the household now. It's crazy some nights, but I've started turning and carving more since I can do it after the kids are asleep.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Congrats on the new addition. My wife and adopted a sibling group of three 17 yrs ago. One of the three is a woodworker. So I can't wait to see some of his work.


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Phillip. Glad to have you and your little dude )


----------



## HokieKen

Joseph, here's a sampling of stuff I could swap.










Macassar Ebony, Bubinga, Greenheart, Bolivian Rosewood, spalted/red Maple, and Katalox

Plus I have the usual suspects - Maple, Oak, Walnut, Cherry


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Phillip!

I figured to start I would use flux Allen just so I don't waste a bunch of steel. I'm also counting on about 50% scale/grinding waste. Sound about right if I draw the thing and stack four times?


----------



## bobasaurus

I don't really know… I've only tried a single restack once and the resulting billet was too thick for me to forge down by hand (it became the hammer I showed earlier). I use 2.5 lb cross and straight pein hammers, about the max size I can swing comfortably.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here's a teaser of what I would *like* to use!










It's a very large black locust tree. Been dead for two years. Problem is getting it on the ground!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, my starting stack will be 5 layers at about an inch thick and 1.5" wide 4" long. I'll stretch that to 12", cut to three and restack and repeat a few times I hope. So hopefully the largest I'm drawing out is 1" thick which will still kick my ass some. Especially doing it four times. Then I'll square it and twist it. Of drawing out is too hard then I guess I'll have a really low layer twist pattern. Lol

I can swing 3.5lbs for awhile but I'm hoping the guillotine tool handles that for me and I can bang on that with a two pounder mostly which I can swing for a couple hours straight if I have to before I have to take a decent break. I might be boat shopping tomorrow in the morning but I'm hoping to start on this tomorrow afternoon to see how things go. Not sure if I'll get everything done I want to get done with this but I have to push myself and give it a go. Even if I fail, I'm pretty excited to try it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Here s a teaser of what I would *like* to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s a very large black locust tree. Been dead for two years. Problem is getting it on the ground!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I know a guy in your neck of the woods who just got a really nice 70+CC saw that could eat that up no problem.


----------



## bobasaurus

One tip: Hammer the center of your billet into an octogon by hitting the diagonal corners in, then round the center of the billet by rotating while hammering. Leave the start and end of the billet square for gripping in the vise and twisting wrench jaws. Then as you twist, you won't end up with super deep valleys between peaks that want to form cold shuts and need to be ground off.


----------



## bobasaurus

As an example, this is one of my older twists before I knew this trick:










Looks neat, but those valleys were a bear to grind out, even after forging things flat again.

Here is a recent twist I made (though out of smaller bandsaw blades and pallet strapping, not as large of a scale):










Hardly any valleys, I just forged it flat and then forged to shape without having to stop and grind things flush.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Makes 100% sense. I'll definitely do that. Thank you sir.


----------



## HokieKen

> Here s a teaser of what I would *like* to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s a very large black locust tree. Been dead for two years. Problem is getting it on the ground!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> I know a guy in your neck of the woods who just got a really nice 70+CC saw that could eat that up no problem.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


For sure buddy! I'll be glad to come help you drop that for a share in the booty!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here s a teaser of what I would *like* to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s a very large black locust tree. Been dead for two years. Problem is getting it on the ground!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> I know a guy in your neck of the woods who just got a really nice 70+CC saw that could eat that up no problem.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> For sure buddy! I'll be glad to come help you drop that for a share in the booty!
> 
> - HokieKen


To get it dropped, you can fill your truck up! Of coarse, *if I get it dropped before then, your still welcome to the* *booty! *


----------



## jeffswildwood

Did you know, black locust glows under black light?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I got to put that drill press through it's paces today. 96 holes bored! 48 were 5/8th forstner and 48 were 1 and 5/8 forstner. It's a beast! Love it!


----------



## HokieKen

Man! That little C-man earned its keep today Jeff! 96 holes is A LOT of drilling!

I wouldn't need nearly a truck full of that Black Locust. Glad to come down and help ya drop her though . Been wanting to take a ride your way anyhow. I'll look at the calendar and PM ya. See what we can work out.

Wait… that tree isn't in the middle of the prison yard or anything is it? ;-))


----------



## BeardedDog

Joseph, I might be willing to work a trade with ya! That sycamore is gorgeous and I'm always looking for ironwoods! I should have some Russian olive by the truck load shortly. I could set aside a few log rounds if you're interested in it.

Rich, I'd recommend starting with carbide chisels over high speed steel unless you have a low speed grinder and either a guide for sharpening or a properly calibrated set of hands. Would also recommend a nova chuck/equivalent brand to vastly broaden your lathe's capability. You're gonna quickly learn that the tools you'll want/need for the lathe add up to the same price or more. However, a set of carbides, nova chuck, and sand paper will get you going a long way! Everything else just makes some things easier. Hands down, the lathe is my favorite tool in my shop. I went from a cheapo mini lathe bought at auction to the powermatic shown below within a year.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - thanks for the information on the wood color. I'll check out the lignum vitae (sp??) and the olive wood. Stain or dye won't work as the piece will be sanded to finish thickness. I tried dye and stain on maple but the color didn't really look natural next to the rest of the wood. I'll find something eventually.

Meanwhile, I need to start focusing on a mullet…..errr mallet. Lots of ideas but so far no work has been done. After I see all of the posts and teasers from everyone, I might just see what's on Etsy….


----------



## RichBolduc

Thanks for the tips. I have a PSI Woodworking lathe set coming in but it's HSS. I also ordered the PSI 2MT Drill chuck and the Nova package I ordered came with their G3 chuck.

Is there a carbide set you would recommend? As for a sharpener what would you recommend?

I wish I had room for a lathe that size… but with a 16×17 shop I'm pretty much out of room and have everything on casters to move around. I have a 16' Miter stand with a tone of stuff stored under it (router table, planer, tool chest, compressor, sanding cart). Then a G0690 table saw, 14" delta band saw, long bed delta planer… HF 2HP Dust collector…. Still trying to figure out where i'll fit the lathe and a new drill press instead of my bench mount one that's on a grinder stand… lol Ohhh and a mortise and assembly/out feed table… -_-

Rich



> Rich, I'd recommend starting with carbide chisels over high speed steel unless you have a low speed grinder and either a guide for sharpening or a properly calibrated set of hands. Would also recommend a nova chuck/equivalent brand to vastly broaden your lathe's capability. You're gonna quickly learn that the tools you'll want/need for the lathe add up to the same price or more. However, a set of carbides, nova chuck, and sand paper will get you going a long way! Everything else just makes some things easier. Hands down, the lathe is my favorite tool in my shop. I went from a cheapo mini lathe bought at auction to the powermatic shown below within a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BeardedDog


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Is there a carbide set you would recommend? As for a sharpener what would you recommend?
> 
> Rich
> 
> RichBolduc


 http://kelleycrafts.com/ - :<)))))


----------



## palaswood

BeardedDog ive never had russian olive unless the chunk of olive i have is russian but if it is I dont know nuthin about it.. ill msg you
I dont know what you mean by ironwoods. This wood is probaby 700 to 800.on janka scale…

Kenny those are some cool woods. Ill msg you.

I have another 1/4 of that tree sittin where i found it. Looks like there may be reason to haul it home


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Is there a carbide set you would recommend? As for a sharpener what would you recommend?
> 
> Rich
> 
> RichBolduc
> 
> http://kelleycrafts.com/ - :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


+1 ))


----------



## HokieKen

> Is there a carbide set you would recommend? As for a sharpener what would you recommend?
> 
> Rich
> 
> RichBolduc
> 
> http://kelleycrafts.com/ - :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> +1 ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood


+2


----------



## RichBolduc

well I guess I know what to order once I pay off the sander and lathe and build a sanding cart and lathe station… lol


----------



## HokieKen

All you dude's I've been discussing wood swaps with…. I'm about to put the Maple under the chain so if you have special requests on how you want it cut, shoot them at me ASAP


----------



## JayT

One of the reasons I like swaps is that they are a good excuse/reason to work on new skills, so today I made this.










Simple little mallet (only about 8in long total). Before today, I had never done any multi-axis turning. Decided to try making a handle out of scrap walnut. It came out good enough to use, so I added an oak head with another technique I'd never done-blind wedged tenon.

Now to start figuring out what to do for the swap.


----------



## treg

I think I'll give this a try…sounds like fun.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice JayT! I'd love to see more detail on the blind wedged tenon.

Welcome aboard Tom!

This is about the fullest I could get this Flat Rate Box that's bound for Texas.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, that's one full box!

Here's a question for the group. Drilling for the handle in a mallet head. On a square head or starting point I see it's easy. Mark center and drill it out. How about if your stock is round? Getting the hole where it's not out of whack seems confusing. One way I thought about is after removing from the lathe you have a center marked, draw a line crossing the center and when placed on the drill press, align that line with a square. Draw a second line on the other end and connect the two along the side for centering. Does this sound about right or is there a better way.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Drill it with the lathe Jeff.


----------



## HokieKen

Another chunk headed the opposite direction to Pittsburgh


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Heat, beat, and repeat.

Working hard today!! Kenny's working hard cuttin logs. Everyone else in the shop today?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just saw JayT…nice job man! Another maker makin'. Awesome.


----------



## HokieKen

Where's the $ shot Dave!?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

This is a family site Kenny. How about I just take a pic of the steel hanging out of the forge. If you squint it could look like a money shot.










So I'm going to use this for a non swap project which will be a good test. Started just over .5" thick, 1.5" wide and 4" long. I have it welded and drawn out to 6". When I get to 8" I'll let it cool, cut in half stack it with another 15n20 in the middle and do it again. Like 5 times. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

Whi can ID this wood?


----------



## HokieKen

And this hasn't been a family site for at least 4940 posts.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

^^^^^^ truer words have never been spoken ^^^^^


----------



## HokieKen

This is where I ran out of bar oil. This is where processing ends for today.


----------



## HokieKen

Thankfully my wife brought the cavalry by ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Drill it with the lathe Jeff.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave, please explain how. I don't follow. Hole for the handle with a lathe.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> This is where I ran out of bar oil. This is where processing ends for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, is this where you break out the leaf blower and send the saw dust to your neighbors yard?? ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I guess I was thinking of a round head like a cylinder standing up with a hole at the ends. I'm guessing I was wrong and it's a round head but the hole goes through the side?

If it's the second then you'll have to draw a center line on the end of the cylinder and clamp the thing in for the drill press and make sure the line on the end is in line with the drill bit once it's clamped up, then you'll know you have a straight hole.

That's how I would do it.


----------



## JayT

> I'd love to see more detail on the blind wedged tenon.
> 
> - HokieKen


In furniture construction, it looks like this.










For the mallet, there is a round tenon with a bandsaw cut down the middle and the wedge. As you seat the tenon, the wedge hits the base of the hole and drives the sides apart. On the mallet, it's glued, but the wedge tightened everything up enough that the handle didn't move a bit once seated, even with the glue still wet.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I guess I was thinking of a round head like a cylinder standing up with a hole at the ends. I'm guessing I was wrong and it's a round head but the hole goes through the side?
> 
> If it's the second then you'll have to draw a center line on the end of the cylinder and clamp the thing in for the drill press and make sure the line on the end is in line with the drill bit once it's clamped up, then you'll know you have a straight hole.
> 
> That's how I would do it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks Dave, that's the way I thought. A little square and line work.


----------



## HokieKen

Thank Goodness!! It's not 95 degrees and it's not pouring down rain! Woo Hoo! A good day deserves a good evening)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## HokieKen

I ain't workin' that hard on a joint you can't see JayT ;-)

Pretty darned cool though!


----------



## GrantA

Jeff you could do it on the lathe if the jaws will open enough, just secure the piece sideways in the chuck
On the drill press you could hold it steady with a handscrew clamp or use a v-block


----------



## duckmilk

> Here s a question for the group. Drilling for the handle in a mallet head. On a square head or starting point I see it s easy. Mark center and drill it out. How about if your stock is round? Getting the hole where it s not out of whack seems confusing. One way I thought about is after removing from the lathe you have a center marked, draw a line crossing the center and when placed on the drill press, align that line with a square. Draw a second line on the other end and connect the two along the side for centering. Does this sound about right or is there a better way.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff, make a plywood V shaped carrier for the round piece to lay in, draw your centerline on both ends and across the piece, align your marks with the drill bit, and carefully drill it. If you screw it up, I accept mistakes.

Got your present packaged up this afternoon Kenny. Took a while ))
Then, I went to HD to get some lumber for a cage to put up over our tomato plants so the mocking birds don't get to them before we get back from Savanna GA in about 1.5 weeks. Got a wedding to attend there, but first, will spend 2 days in Charleston SC.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny what's in that glass? Looks like a lot of head
I think I'll make an old fashioned here shortly with high west double rye  
Long day driving today


----------



## HokieKen

That's 'cause the glass was leaning Grant, made the head look bigger ;-) That's a Voodoo Ranger IPA from New Belgium Brewery. It's one fine brew )

For any of you new guys, we had the inaugural LJs Beer Swap last summer. I'll run the second annual one when this swap wraps up. So if you like good brew and fun projects, hang around after the mallets are done!

Duck, you're my hero buddy!!! I am sad as hell to know there will never be another Cucumber Saison coming to me though :-((. Sorry to here the brewery is packing it in.


----------



## GrantA

I haven't had a voodoo ranger in a while, can't remember what it was like. I've been digging the citrus IPAs lately - have you tried Uinta tangerine IPA? Their hopnosh is great too!


----------



## duckmilk

Actually, I think the brewery may just be moving to a new location, which was badly needed to attract more customers. I'll find out soon. But the original brewmaster that made that cucumber one for you has gone on to other employment.

I cut 2 pieces of TX locust to throw in your box, but both were full of worm tracks, so I scrapped them.


----------



## HokieKen

Haven't had either of those Grant but I'll grab both when I see them. New Belgium also has a Citradelic IPA which is tangerine that's quite good too.

Well good luck to the brewery Duck. I like their style and I loved that brew. I hope they make a go of it in the new spot! The Bois d'arc is more than generous, no worries on the Locust. Hell, Jeff's got a whole Locust tree he's gonna split with me! ;-)


----------



## FoundSheep

Hey Kenny, could you explain the workmate set up? It looks like it'd be handy.


----------



## BMichs75

I'm in for my first swap. Let's get hammered!


----------



## HokieKen

I like your style Brandon ;-). Welcome to the circus!

Will, if you google sawbuck stands you'll see similar setups. Dave Kelley just happened to mention that he used a workmate when I told him I was thinking of building a stand. I had an extra workmate so voila! It'll hold logs up to 36" long anywhere from 6" diameter up to 30" for crosscutting or ripping or for chainsaw milling. One advantage of the workmate is that with the moveable jaws I can clamp down on stuff that's already been squared off if I need to.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,
Great use for the old workmate! I'll have to pay attention to your pictures…
My local brewer made some rhubarb saison last year and won a gold at Summerfest or Germanfest down in Milwaukee, WI. Don't know how well it ships though…
I'm more of a dark beer guy but I did get him to make some killer bacon beer recently.
I discovered New Belgium by accident. They had a beer called Snapshot with a Kodak Instamatic on the label. I bought a 6-pack for my photographica collection. (Can't find it anymore so must have been a special)


----------



## wormil

> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Never seen 12oz curls done, uh, that way.


----------



## palaswood

Looks like hickory to me Ken


----------



## Plasmator

Count me in please!


----------



## Lazyman

> Ken, that s one full box!
> 
> Here s a question for the group. Drilling for the handle in a mallet head. On a square head or starting point I see it s easy. Mark center and drill it out. How about if your stock is round? Getting the hole where it s not out of whack seems confusing. One way I thought about is after removing from the lathe you have a center marked, draw a line crossing the center and when placed on the drill press, align that line with a square. Draw a second line on the other end and connect the two along the side for centering. Does this sound about right or is there a better way.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You may be over complicating a little. I assume that you are basically drilling in the side of a cylinder? As long as you hold it so it can't roll over as you drill on a drill press, it will be fairly easy. You Simply have to make sure that your drill bit enters at the center -basically the highest point as it lays on its side. I usually hold awkward pieces in a screw clamp when drilling on the drill press.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You may be over complicating a little. I assume that you are basically drilling in the side of a cylinder? As long as you hold it so it can t roll over as you drill on a drill press, it will be fairly easy. You Simply have to make sure that your drill bit enters at the center -basically the highest point as it lays on its side. I usually hold awkward pieces in a screw clamp when drilling on the drill press.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks Nathan, you are correct. I was inquiring about drilling in the side of the cylinder. I was trying to find that "sweet spot" where it is centered, at that highest point. I plan to take the wood, lathe to round and drill for the handle, place wood back on the lathe to shape. I think an old 4X4 will make a nice "V" rest with two trips through my table saw.


----------



## RichBolduc

Could always make yourself one of these. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/94594

Couple of dowels and some scrap. Just need to make sure your center mark for the marking is centered properly.

Rich



> You may be over complicating a little. I assume that you are basically drilling in the side of a cylinder? As long as you hold it so it can t roll over as you drill on a drill press, it will be fairly easy. You Simply have to make sure that your drill bit enters at the center -basically the highest point as it lays on its side. I usually hold awkward pieces in a screw clamp when drilling on the drill press.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Thanks Nathan, you are correct. I was inquiring about drilling in the side of the cylinder. I was trying to find that "sweet spot" where it is centered, at that highest point. I plan to take the wood, lathe to round and drill for the handle, place wood back on the lathe to shape. I think an old 4X4 will make a nice "V" rest with two trips through my table saw.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## jeffswildwood

Rich, that would definitely do the trick!


----------



## PoohBaah

I believe I may have found a start to my project. Been poking around the barns while the smoker does all he hard work. By the way the briskets yesterday came out delightful and the pork is cooking now. 4"x6" oak beam that is probably 75 years old.


----------



## FoundSheep

> Thanks Nathan, you are correct. I was inquiring about drilling in the side of the cylinder. I was trying to find that "sweet spot" where it is centered, at that highest point. I plan to take the wood, lathe to round and drill for the handle, place wood back on the lathe to shape. I think an old 4X4 will make a nice "V" rest with two trips through my table saw.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


One other idea is to drill the hole prior to turning. I haven't tried it myself, so I'm only passing on the advice from a magazine article.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks like hickory to me Ken
> 
> - palaswood


Not Hickory. I was told it was Mulberry when I was given a couple of well-seasoned logs. But, all the Mulberry I've seen has much more heart wood?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Put me on the list for some of that BBQ Neil. Looks great!


----------



## HokieKen

That old oak will make a nice whacker Pooh. Can't believe I missed the brisket :-((


----------



## HokieKen

For those who asked about the workmate last night, here are a couple of examples of how it holds stuff:


----------



## PoohBaah

> That old oak will make a nice whacker Pooh. Can't believe I missed the brisket :-((
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny or well any of y'all, you make t up here to NW Indiana I'll cook you up a right fine meal.


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmmmmm )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That workmate idea is awesome Kenny!!! You're a genius!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's another piece of my (maybe) Mulberry. Anybody verify that it is Mulberry or have a positive ID in it?


----------



## HokieKen

> That workmate idea is awesome Kenny!!! You're a genius!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


It's a decent idea but brilliant execution ;-))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That workmate idea is awesome Kenny!!! You're a genius!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> It's a decent idea but brilliant execution ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


Well played.


----------



## Lazyman

> Thanks Nathan, you are correct. I was inquiring about drilling in the side of the cylinder. I was trying to find that "sweet spot" where it is centered, at that highest point. I plan to take the wood, lathe to round and drill for the handle, place wood back on the lathe to shape. I think an old 4X4 will make a nice "V" rest with two trips through my table saw.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> One other idea is to drill the hole prior to turning. I haven t tried it myself, so I m only passing on the advice from a magazine article.
> 
> - FoundSheep


That's what I would probably do too if it is still square. Just mark the centers on the ends and draw a line between them to act as your center line for drilling before turning it round. if you are worried about getting a catch on the hole, you could stick a tight fitting dowel in it while turning and then punch or redrill it out after turning.


----------



## wormil

> Here's another piece of my (maybe) Mulberry. Anybody verify that it is Mulberry or have a positive ID in it?
> - HokieKen


Hard to tell from a picture but the mulberry around here is very yellow. Just by the pic, it looks more like hackberry. But honestly I'm terrible at tree identification unless it's written on the bark.


----------



## HokieKen

That's the second time today you've made me LOL. The 12 oz curl remark was hilarious 

And being bad with tree ID is hilarious because it hits so close to home. I can ID maples and oaks and Walnut but outside of those, it's a roll of the die.

Hackberry huh? Do those grow over here on our side of the country?


----------



## bobasaurus

Since you're all posting milled logs… I used my new chainsaw for the first time yesterday on a pretty unique timber, spalted tamarind:










Sawed it into some mini boards today:


----------



## duckmilk

> I can ID maples and oaks and Walnut but outside of those, it's a roll of the die.
> 
> Hackberry huh? Do those grow over here on our side of the country?
> 
> - HokieKen


Hackberry grows abundantly here Kenny, mostly along fence rows. I can identify it as a tree, but have never seen one split. I'll join the group who have a hard time identifying wood species.

What is tamarind like Allen?


----------



## bobasaurus

Smells nice, seems kind of soft. Some bug holes, so I'm soaking the pieces in ammonia now.


----------



## duckmilk

Ammonia doesn't change the wood color? How long is the soak?


----------



## FoundSheep

With everyone posting pictures of logs being milled, I wonder if a wood swap is in order after this one? Load up a standard box and receive a surprise species?


----------



## HokieKen

Great idea Will. I have some "whitewood" tubafors I need to get rid of. ;-0


----------



## Woodmaster1

Hackberry looks like a good guess. I have some hackberry that I have used for boxes and segments for bowls.
The club I belong to cut a couple trees. It splats real easy.


----------



## HokieKen

I have some spalted Hackberry I got from Gary. I'll have to see if it grows locally and compare them.

I harvested this from a local woman's house a year after she had it felled. So I know the tree was local, I know it was close to 24" near the base and I know the tree was pretty tall, probably 50' if I had to guess. I didn't get much of a chance to examine bark though and there were definitely no leaves. She told me it was Mulberry so I just assumed it was until I cracked it open and the heart wood didn't seem quite right.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Ammonia doesn t change the wood color? How long is the soak?
> 
> - duckmilk


Didn't seem to change the wood color, smells terrible now though. I'm just guessing at the process and leaving them overnight in a trash bag partially filled with ammonia. Going to let them dry some tomorrow then seal the endgrain and sticker.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, thanks guys! Hackberry it is . Didn't even know it grew around here but it does and the pics on wood-database were a dead ringer. Trees grow to the size of this one too.

Hey Jeff… remember that piece of Mulberry I gave you? It ain't Mulberry!


----------



## jmartel

Was digging through my wood stash to figure out what I'm going to use for this swap. What do you guys think? Should I make the most expensive mallet ever out of Ebony?










And speaking of BBQ, here's the result of yesterday's smoking. First brisket for me. The flat dried out a bit, but it was still quite good. I'll get better with practice.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice jmart! I'll take either one, Ebony or brisket, with a smile!


----------



## woodcox

Trying something new. I'm making two. One for me and maybe one for you too.


----------



## PoohBaah

I did get a little wood working done this weekend but not in the mallet variety. I glued up my secondary box from the last swap. I milked up enough for two boxes but only finished the one so I figured I might as well knock the other one out right quick.


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, Hackberry has some very distinctive bark so it it should be very easy to ID from the bark. It didn't really look like HB bark from the picture but it wasn't the best view of the bark. Just google hackberry bark images.

EDIT: Speaking of bark, jmartel's BBQ has some fantastic looking bark on it. I would eat that.


----------



## HokieKen

This tree was completely covered with VA Creeper vine so not much bark was visible but I do have a couple pieces I peeled the Creeper off of. I'll double check tonight when I get home.

100% agree on jmart's bark


----------



## doubleG469

> This is about the fullest I could get this Flat Rate Box that's bound for Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


And someone in Texas is sooooooooo happy to see that heading this way!


----------



## Lazyman

> This tree was completely covered with VA Creeper vine so not much bark was visible but I do have a couple pieces I peeled the Creeper off of. I'll double check tonight when I get home.
> 
> 100% agree on jmart's bark
> 
> - HokieKen


Of course leaves are pretty different between mulberry and hackberry so that would be even easier if you know what the leaves look like. Also, in my experience (TX), for a hackberry that size it is pretty unusual for the heartwood to not be completely rotted out. HB is pretty hard when green but rots quickly.


----------



## HokieKen

> This is about the fullest I could get this Flat Rate Box that's bound for Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> And someone in Texas is sooooooooo happy to see that heading this way!
> 
> - doubleG469


Left this morning buddy. You should see it Wednesday. I'll send you tracking # later. Should make a really nice bowl. i'm excited to see what you coax out of it 



> Of course leaves are pretty different between mulberry and hackberry so that would be even easier if you know what the leaves look like. Also, in my experience (TX), for a hackberry that size it is pretty unusual for the heartwood to not be completely rotted out. HB is pretty hard when green but rots quickly.
> 
> - Lazyman


Unfortunately the tree laid in the woman's yard for a full year before I got to it. There were only 3 pieces I had any hope for and I'd say I ended up putting 80% of those in the burn pile. But I got the 3 good blanks. The rest of what was in her yard was definitely rotted out in the center. Tho only reason I bothered with the pieces I did take was because they weren't rotting and had been left on bucking logs so they were off the ground. Checking was horrible at ends but the center portions were in good shape. But I got about 3-4" inch sections out of the center of 18-24" logs that were still salvageable. So yeah, they deteriorated pretty badly.

And because it had been felled so long before I got there, there were no leaves. Apparently Hackberry grows to be much bigger the further north you go and bark can vary quite a bit too. But the pale brown heart wood and wide sapwood seems to be common regardless of region.

So I'm thinking my Hackberry will be turning stock. Anything else it's particularly well-suited for?


----------



## JayT

> So I'm thinking my Hackberry will be turning stock. Anything else it's particularly well-suited for?
> 
> - HokieKen


Hackberry is supposed to be one of the best woods for steam bending. (Haven't done it, yet, though I have plans for a couple steam bent projects using hackberry)

Other than that, it's fairly soft for a hardwood, so you have to be discerning about what to use it for. With an armor coat of steel on the sole, it makes a pretty hand plane.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Another hackberry pic but spalted. I will try making a shaker oval box to how see well it steam bends. If it turns out I will post some pictures.

.


----------



## doubleG469

> Left this morning buddy. You should see it Wednesday. I'll send you tracking # later. Should make a really nice bowl. i'm excited to see what you coax out of it
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't care what Dave says, You sir are the man!


----------



## wormil

I think Hackberry was used as secondary furniture wood in NC, back when sources were more local. I made a bowl from Hackberry and quite like how it looks.


----------



## HokieKen

JayT, would you mind sending me that plane so I can get a little closer look at the grain in the Hackberry? ;-)

Spalted Hackberry is a beautifully unique wood Woodmaster. Gary sent me a couple pieces after I couldn't stop drueling over the tote he made for the beer swap last summer 









Nathan - here's a pic of the bark. It's hard to see it in the picture because it's still coated with "hair" from the creeper but I'm 95% sure it's Hackberry. It's got long, skinny, raised "fingers". The bark was flattened somewhat by the creeper vine but you can still plainly see and feel the detail in person. Matches up well with some photos I found when I googled it.


----------



## EarlS

Neil - nice looking spalted Maple for your back up box. I'm still trying to get my back up done as well. Hopefully it gets finished before the mallet for the summer swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang! I just noticed we have 26 people on the list! That's probably a record. Man, you signed up for the wrong one to run Pooh! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Trying something new. I'm making two. One for me and maybe one for you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodcox


That is an awesome teaser woodcox! Steel, brass and wood make Kenny a happy boy )


----------



## bobasaurus

Sign me up for the swap please. Last minute registration  . Hopefully I can turn out something interesting. I've enjoyed following the discussion here so far.


----------



## JayT

> JayT, would you mind sending me that plane so I can get a little closer look at the grain in the Hackberry? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


No problem. I just need to have you send a small deposit to ensure the plane gets returned. About $800 should do.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Allen! I thought you were already signed up. Glad you rectified my mistake ;-P

Let me ask you and Dave (or anyone else with such knowledge) what is the difference between a cross-pein hammer and one that has the "pein" running in the same direction as the handle? I ask because I know cross-peins are much more common but I inherited one recently that has the pein in the other direction and just wondered what the reasoning is.

I don't have a pic of my hammer but it's similar to this one:









Just found out it's called a Straight-Pein hammer


----------



## doubleG469

> Spalted Hackberry is a beautifully unique wood Woodmaster. Gary sent me a couple pieces after I couldn t stop drueling over the tote he made for the beer swap last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I wonder how that's holding together, Dave P ?? how's the tote holding up?


----------



## HokieKen

> JayT, would you mind sending me that plane so I can get a little closer look at the grain in the Hackberry? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> No problem. I just need to have you send a small deposit to ensure the plane gets returned. About $800 should do.
> 
> - JayT


Yeah, no sweat buddy. I'll mail a check as soon as the plane arrives ;-P


----------



## doubleG469

Here's a vase I turned from a crotch off that tree.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The pein on a hammer moves metal regardless of which way the pein is traveling on the hammer. However, if you want to move metal left and right, the straight pein comes down in a perpendicular fashion with a normal swing to the anvil so the steel would get squished to the sides of the pein helping stretch material the long way across the anvil. The cross pein comes down parallel to the long portion of the anvil so the material will spread to the forward and back edges of the anvil. They both do the same thing, they just move metal in different directions if you're standing in the same place.

Allen will probably provide a much better explanation.


----------



## bobasaurus

What Dave said. Straight pein hammer moves steel left/right on a normal blow, cross pein moves steel up/down. A flat or slightly rounded face moves steel in every direction equally. Cross pein hammers are much more common than straight for some reason, but I think straight is more useful for a lot of situations.

I ordered two custom forging hammers from Jackpine Forge, 2.5 lb straight and cross peins, which are now my favorite users. They are so much nicer than the random ebay hammers I was using before:


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks guys. I figured that was the gist of it. I just wasn't sure why cross-peins were so much more common when it would seem like a straight-pein would be what you'd use to draw billets out length-wise. But I suppose it all depends on how you're holding the billet and where you stand in relation to it.

Allen, can't you just hold the billet with your toes and swing both of those in unison? That would cut your work time in half! ;-)


----------



## BeardedDog

Sorry fellas, been to busy the past few days to get on. Rich, looks like you've been recommended some good carbide tools. As for sharpening HSS, I use a rikon 8" low speed bench grinder with the One Way wolverine guide set in combination with the raptor gauges. The raptor gauges help set the jig at the correct angle with respect to the grinding wheel 
As soon as I wear these stones out I will be upgrading to the diamond wheels.


















Joseph, I thought you mentioned you had ironwood as well. I was more-or-less commenting on it. Some of my favorite wood to work with is ironwood. I suppose that may make me a masochist.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Thanks guys. I figured that was the gist of it. I just wasn t sure why cross-peins were so much more common when it would seem like a straight-pein would be what you d use to draw billets out length-wise. But I suppose it all depends on how you re holding the billet and where you stand in relation to it.
> 
> Allen, can t you just hold the billet with your toes and swing both of those in unison? That would cut your work time in half! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I've tried hammering with my left hand, it doesn't work at all. Amazing how much better my dominant hand/arm is at precise tasks with force behind them.


----------



## HokieKen

Funny Allen, I told Dave yesterday when he was hammering out his Damascus billet that he better switch hands or he would be Popeye on the right and Olive Oyl on the left 

Y'all should just buy power hammers.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

This little guy will handle both operations of the stock isn't too big. Yes what I use.


----------



## RichBolduc

I've now gotten 3 new toys to play with for this challenge…. Just picked up a Jet JDP-20MF Drill press…. -_-

Rich


----------



## buckbuster31

I want in if not too late!


----------



## HokieKen

> I want in if not too late!
> 
> - buckbuster31


You're good BB. Just shoot Pooh your info in an e-mail as stated in the OP. Welcome aboard!


----------



## bobasaurus

Who makes your guillotine tool? It looks nice. Are the dies mild steel or something else? I have one by Whitlox that works well. Never tried using it for drawing out.


----------



## bobasaurus

Nevermind, I see your logo on the side so I guess it was home made right? Nice job. Still curious what the dies are made from.


----------



## HokieKen

Guillotine tool almost looks like a little toy sitting on that big-ass anvil )

Is it just me or does anyone else start sweating when they just look at that pic of Dave's forge?


----------



## RichBolduc

Poo… If i'm lucky enough to have you send me stuff…I'd be totally ok with brisket instead of a mallet or hammer…

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I made that one based off the ones I saw on Ebay. I just couldn't seem to part with the amount of money they were asking for it. The dies are mild steel and get beat up pretty bad and mushroom badly but the steel is cheap so when I finally need to replace the top piece that I hit with the hammer, it's not a huge deal.

The Whitlox is extremely fancy and I would love to have one with a spring like that to lift the top die. I need to engineer one into mine somewhere. I would love that feature.


----------



## bobasaurus

Is your anvil a peter wright 136 lb (if I'm reading the hundredweight correctly)? Almost identical to mine, a peter wright 129 lb. Great anvil, I love mine so much.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Guillotine tool almost looks like a little toy sitting on that big-ass anvil )
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else start sweating when they just look at that pic of Dave s forge?
> 
> - HokieKen


That anvil isn't even that large but I love that thing. It's old for sure. It was made sometime between 1880-1910, not sure the exact year though. It'll be triple digits this Saturday when I hopefully finish up my first run of damascus. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mine is 124lb Allen.


----------



## bobasaurus

Yeah, the whitlox was many $ but it is pretty amazing:










I've only used it a few times, but it is nice. I need to get a longer spring though, they one they sent is too short (or I could bend the bar). The dies are mild steel (except for the punch/chisel dies), and do mushroom some. I use a sledge I annealed and shortened the handle on for this.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, if I were to buy one, that would be the one. I definitely see the benefit of the spring. I plan to just twist some thin steel around my dies as they mushroom and it'll be a little handle to pull it up. I can use the hammer to pull it up this way. The dies get hot when you work steel for a long time, even at the top of them.

I'll admit, I'm still jealous of yours. I would totally dig having that. I do use mine a bunch. I fuller hammer heads with it too, well. I have a new design that might not need that anymore but I have used it for that. I was beating on it with my new 3.5lb hammer and was really enjoying it last weekend. Was worth the time and effort to build for sure.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh and yes Allen 136lbs….sorry, I was trying to remember how to read that hundred weight and saw the 24 and went with it. 112+0+24 = 136lb


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> I ll admit, I m still jealous of yours….
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


This goes double for me with most every pic you guys have posted…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I wonder how that s holding together, Dave P ?? how s the tote holding up?


Pretty well, Gary. Hasn't seen any *hard* use, and still looks almost as good as when you sent it.


----------



## doubleG469

> I wonder how that s holding together, Dave P ?? how s the tote holding up?
> 
> Pretty well, Gary. Hasn't seen any *hard* use, and still looks almost as good as when you sent it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


well summertime is here, start using that bad boy!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a teaser of sorts… This is Grant's booty from the wood ID quiz last week


----------



## Lazyman

I just saw this instructable on converting an old sledge hammer into a cross peen that might be of interest to some of you who may still be trying to figure out what to make. It never occurred to me to modify a sledge hammer that way.

Kenny, from that pic doesn't look like hackberry bark to me but after sitting on the ground for a year who knows. My first impression from your first pictures of the wood itself was silver maple which would be pretty commonly planted in someone's yard but of course it really doesn't matter as long as the wood is good to use.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny really capitalizes on the "if it fits it ships" part 
Can't wait to check it out! No clue what I'll do with it yet, I feel like it needs to find its way into my mallet in some capacity though 
Did you check it in the sunlight to see if the color changed much?


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny really capitalizes on the "if it fits it ships" part
> Can t wait to check it out! No clue what I ll do with it yet, I feel like it needs to find its way into my mallet in some capacity though
> Did you check it in the sunlight to see if the color changed much?
> 
> - GrantA


I just got it milled last night so I'm not sure about sunlight yet. I am going to put a piece outside and see. There is quite a bit of variation in color as-is.

As far as what to do with it, it planes really well and I've been told it turns really nicely. So if you have a lathe, that's what I'd do with a little chunk this size


----------



## HokieKen

30 Players after the registration date! Definitely a swap record. )


----------



## PoohBaah

Alright everyone the sign up period is now closed and we have 30 participants. If there is anyone that I have missed and you don't see your name listed above please let me know. I believe that this is going to be the biggest swap to date.

Remember to have your progress pictures sent to me by June 18 or sooner. As soon as I have all the progress pictures I will get your recipients information to you. That way you will have time to personalize your swap item, if you choose so. Its not necessary but some do add this


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Let the competition begin!!!!

This is a competition right? 

With 30 members we are bound to have some serious gems come out of this one. Should be a solid swap!

Allen has my name right? Or was it JayT, or Kenny, or…..we had to start this at some point.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WOW 30 this is going to be an excellent swap …..WOOOOHOOOOOO bring on the progress pics …. LOL :<))


----------



## Lazyman

> This is a competition right?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


If getting it finished first is the point then I may have just won. With so much time left, I may have to try something else to see if I can one up myself, though I am pleased with how it turned out. I've got a couple of other things on my list to try so I might as well. Time to go get some more supplies.


----------



## Lazyman

Teaser: live oak isn't the prettiest wood but it easily ebonizes


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> This is a competition right?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> If getting it finished first is the point then I may have just won. With so much time left, I may have to try something else to see if I can one up myself, though I am pleased with how it turned out. I ve got a couple of other things on my list to try so I might as well. Time to go get some more supplies.
> 
> - Lazyman


No points for speed, just be on time.

The competition I was referring to was badassery. The best most awesomeness stuff, swap gem worthy. Speed usually is the opposite of that.


----------



## FoundSheep

First swap! I'm very excited, hopefully I won't disappoint someone.


----------



## doubleG469

Oh this is definitely a competition!

30 participants guarantees the game has stepped up and I can predict there will be some serious swap entries.

You know Dave P and Duckmilk are just kicking themselves for not making it 32!


----------



## PoohBaah

> First swap! I m very excited, hopefully I won t disappoint someone.
> 
> - FoundSheep


Will, trust me you won't.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm still waiting on my wood from Bell to come in so I can start. Also my lathe and sander come in today so I'll get a lathe stand built over the weekend. If the wood comes in before then I can at least get it to rough size and glue it up. 

Rich


----------



## Woodmaster1

> First swap! I m very excited, hopefully I won t disappoint someone.
> 
> - FoundSheep


No one will be disappointed this is fun to see what comes your way. Everything is appreciated as a prize possession.


----------



## RichBolduc

Mine too… and I'm still in the middle of setting up a shop and learning how to do all of this. 

Rich



> First swap! I m very excited, hopefully I won t disappoint someone.
> 
> - FoundSheep


----------



## palaswood

Kenny, i think thats hickory or pecan, could be wrong, but it's not mulberry. How hard is it compared to oak?


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, i think thats hickory or pecan, could be wrong, but it s not mulberry. How hard is it compared to oak?
> 
> - palaswood


Softer than Oak Joseph. I've pretty conclusively determined now that it's Hackberry thanks to some help from the guys here in the thread. Good thing I didn't just assume it was Mulberry and make a mallet head from it.


----------



## HokieKen

Man I wish this had some practical woodworking use. It's sooooooo sexy.


----------



## PhillipRCW

I'm really hoping to work my lathe skills into this mallet. It's hard to keep up with all of the comments, but this is definitely going to be an interesting swap. I've never participated in one of those.


----------



## HokieKen

> Teaser: live oak isn t the prettiest wood but it easily ebonizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


That's awesome!


----------



## Lazyman

Picked this scrap up with a little of the solution on my fingers and fingerprints formed in just a few seconds.


----------



## Lazyman

> Man I wish this had some practical woodworking use. It s sooooooo sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Shape that edge to be more like a ball peen or rounded point and that might be handy when you need to tap something small but still have the same mass behind it. Seems like I saw a mallet like that a while back in a Woodsmith magazine for use when you needed to maneuver in a tight space.


----------



## RichBolduc

Look what FedEx just delivered…


----------



## palaswood

Do i see katalox bubinga and rosewood? Oh my!


----------



## RichBolduc

Katalox and the rest is bloodwood

Rich



> Do i see katalox bubinga and rosewood? Oh my!
> 
> - palaswood


----------



## PoohBaah

> Picked this scrap up with a little of the solution on my fingers and fingerprints formed in just a few seconds.


Wow, I have never tried ebonizing wood before. Do you have a preferred way to do it or is in a secret like the colonels herbs and spices? I am thinking since I plan on using oak for my mallet head ebonizing it would be a nice addition.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice haul Rich!

Nathan, I thought about that but I think what's cool about that mallet is the curve of the head and the curves of the handle. I think if I modified either, which both need to be modified for WW IMO, then I think it would totally change the aesthetics. That mallet is a fancy bartenders tool for crushing ice.


----------



## HokieKen

> Picked this scrap up with a little of the solution on my fingers and fingerprints formed in just a few seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I have never tried ebonizing wood before. Do you have a preferred way to do it or is in a secret like the colonels herbs and spices? I am thinking since I plan on using oak for my mallet head ebonizing it would be a nice addition.
> 
> - PoohBaah


You just take the innards out of a sharpie, squeeze all the juice into a cup. Mix 3:1 with DNA and wipe it on.

Nah, just kidding. I have no idea ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> Picked this scrap up with a little of the solution on my fingers and fingerprints formed in just a few seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I have never tried ebonizing wood before. Do you have a preferred way to do it or is in a secret like the colonels herbs and spices? I am thinking since I plan on using oak for my mallet head ebonizing it would be a nice addition.
> 
> - PoohBaah
> 
> You just take the innards out of a sharpie, squeeze all the juice into a cup. Mix 3:1 with DNA and wipe it on.
> 
> Nah, just kidding. I have no idea ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh crap should have fully read this before busting up my sharpie…


----------



## EarlS

Neil - ebonizing is easy. You can find the recipe for iron acetate on the web. Basically, you put some steel wool in a bucket, pour a bottle of vinegar (acetic acid) over it put the lid over it and wait a week or two. Don't seal it as there is some gas (hydrogen I think. I didn't look up the actual reaction) given off in the reaction.

The iron acetate reacts with the tannins in the wood and turns them black. The more tannin, the better the ebonizing. The article goes on to say you can brew some tea and wipe it on the wood first, let it dry, then wipe with the iron acetate to get wood with less tannin dark. Tea has lots of tannins in it. For you win drinkers, wine also has a lot of tannins in it if you want to use it instead.

Here's the Woodworkers guild article. There are several more variations like it if you search for ebonizing wood. I also wrote a blog on an ebonized walnut desk build where I went into more detail on the process.

I generally sand to 220 grit or so then wipe the boards down thoroughly, let them sit overnight to dry and lightly sand the nubs. Repeat if necessary to darken the wood more, or try some tea and then apply more iron acetate. Wear gloves or your hands will turn black. I like the look better than staining with ebony stain. You can see the wood grain better.


----------



## HokieKen

Cool, I have vinegar, steel wool and lots of Oak


----------



## GrantA

Thanks for sharing, I'll have to try that on some oak I have a pile of. Tea would be no sweat but why in the world would I use my wine? I'll sip on that while I let the vinegar work


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Alright everyone the sign up period is *now closed* and we have 30 participants.
> 
> - PoohBaah





> You know Dave P and Duckmilk are just kicking themselves for not making it 32!
> - doubleG469


I'm willing to bet that if either wanted in, (or another two) Neil would let them in. )


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Let the competition begin!!!!
> 
> This is a competition right?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts





> Oh this is definitely a competition!
> 
> - doubleG469


Competition? A prize this time? I know, winner gets the bobasaurus entry!! I know from past swaps, that guy is tough to beat! ;-)


----------



## MikeB_UK

Got home to some free wood 









Ok, not much by your standards, but should keep me busy for a while.

And to keep on topic, this is my mallet, made out of finest Norwegian spruce (So hard you can scratch it with your fingernail). I'll try to join in the swap in spirit


----------



## RichBolduc

Just out of curiosity… I'm see a lot of various mallet sizes… Would a 4"x 8" head be considered to large? 3" x 6" maybe?

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Just out of curiosity… I m see a lot of various mallet sizes… Would a 4"x 8" head be considered to large? 3" x 6" maybe?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


4×8 is a pretty big mallet Rich. It would also depend a lot on the wood used and how heavy it is. 4×8 from a dense wood would make a pretty darned heavy mallet. 3×6 is probably about the biggest I would go personally. But then again, I'm sure if I got a bigger one, I'd find a purpose for it


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhh it's dense wood… Bloodwood and Kotalax..

Rich



> Just out of curiosity… I m see a lot of various mallet sizes… Would a 4"x 8" head be considered to large? 3" x 6" maybe?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> 4×8 is a pretty big mallet Rich. It would also depend a lot on the wood used and how heavy it is. 4×8 from a dense wood would make a pretty darned heavy mallet. 3×6 is probably about the biggest I would go personally. But then again, I m sure if I got a bigger one, I d find a purpose for it
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## jeffswildwood

Good to see you on here again Mike!


----------



## HokieKen

Rich- start with your 4×8. You can always whittle it down. Just for reference, Katalox is 72 lbs/ft^3. So a 4×8x3 mallet head would be 4 lbs. That's along the lines of a timber-framing mallet.


----------



## Lazyman

Yup, Earl nailed it on the ebonizing technique. White vinegar and steel wool but old school way was to just put a bunch of old nails in a jar or bucket of water and wait a while. I probably used too much vinegar this time because the steel wool completely dissolved in only 4 days. I then skimmed any oil from the cheap steel wook off the top and then filtered it through a paper towel to remove any remaining flects of rusty steel before brushing it on with a foam brush. This will work with any wood that has a high tannin level but you can pre-soak the wood with a strong tea to get a darker reaction.

I used this once before on the drawer handles on my tool drawer project a couple of years ago. As I recall, on the maple I experimented with back then, I got almost an instant (< 1 min) black but with white oak, it turned sort of the red of cherry heartwood and when I tried to get a darker black by soaking with a strong tea, it turned greenish so experiment with scraps before you put it on your finished piece. It is a good idea to sand, use water to pre-raise the grain and sand again before applying the solution. After that, you will want to just burnish the wood with 0000 steel wool or in my case white abrasive pad so you don't sand through the black. Note that the finer the finish before you apply the solution the lighter it may be so include that in your experimentation as well. Perhaps pre-raising the grain with strong tea would help with that. Also note that the live oak had an almost purplish overtone at first but turned more of a brownish black after burnishing and applying the first top coat.


----------



## Lazyman

> Just out of curiosity… I m see a lot of various mallet sizes… Would a 4"x 8" head be considered to large? 3" x 6" maybe?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> 4×8 is a pretty big mallet Rich. It would also depend a lot on the wood used and how heavy it is. 4×8 from a dense wood would make a pretty darned heavy mallet. 3×6 is probably about the biggest I would go personally. But then again, I m sure if I got a bigger one, I d find a purpose for it
> 
> - HokieKen


I have a large beech English mallet whose head is about 3×5 and I consider that pretty big for indoor work. Even if it isn't too heavy, IMO a 4×8 would be pretty big for cutting mortises or carving unless you are carving a large statue or cutting large mortises in barn beams for example.


----------



## palaswood

I said it before and ill say it again, if you intend to give a mallet that will get used, watch the weight. Keep it down, or after a few sore wrists by the new owner it will be relegated to a box or if lucky a wall or shelf for display.

Test by swinging it 30 times in a row. Feel comfy?


----------



## RichBolduc

Recommended weight?

Rich



> I said it before and ill say it again, if you intend to give a mallet that will get used, watch the weight. Keep it down, or after a few sore wrists by the new owner it will be relegated to a box or if lucky a wall or shelf for display.
> 
> Test by swinging it 30 times in a row. Feel comfy?
> 
> - palaswood


----------



## HokieKen

This is the mallet I use for chopping mortises and setting holdfasts as well as persuading things to go together when necessary.









The head is roughly 6×4x3 White Oak. It weighs in just a bit under 2 #


----------



## duckmilk

> Alright everyone the sign up period is *now closed* and we have 30 participants.
> 
> - PoohBaah
> 
> You know Dave P and Duckmilk are just kicking themselves for not making it 32!
> - doubleG469
> 
> I m willing to bet that if either wanted in, (or another two) Neil would let them in. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Leaving for Charleston SC in the morning and then on to Savanna GA for a wedding. I really haven't had time to even consider this one with all of the logistics of finding someone to take care of the horses and where to board our dogs and getting the place (13 acres) taken care of. I still haven't packed clothes :O

Dave P? Now he's just a slacker ))

On a brighter note, I shipped Kenny's package today, should be there by Friday UPS. It may take you a while to get the box open. Bois d' Arc aka osage orange, we pronounce it "Bo Dark".


----------



## palaswood

Rich, recommended weight for what exactly? A joiners mallet? A carving mallet?

see everyone is different, and i dont have especially large hands and arms. And there are so many styles of mallets you can make.

For my best guess, I would have to base it off my most used mallet, a Thorex from the Thor company, with the hard nylon face and soft gray rubber face on the other side.

I use this for all my chisel work, and it weighs 1 and 1/2 lbs. If I don't choke up, I can get some fatigue after heavy use but it packs plenty of wallop.


----------



## duckmilk

Joseph, just make something you would like to have for yourself. That way, you can make 2 and send the best one to the recipient. You won't know who your recipient is until after you get the progress pictures sent in.
Don't stress, just have fun


----------



## GrantA

You guys are in luck! Teaser of my plan B -









Haha this Lil guy was on clearance at Lowe's for $4.49, followed me home


----------



## Lazyman

> This is the mallet I use for chopping mortises and setting holdfasts as well as persuading things to go together when necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The head is roughly 6×4x3 White Oak. It weighs in just a bit under 2 #
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Does that scale show 29.38 oz or 2.938 lbs? Actually, I only commented because I was wondering what beer you have in the background of the first picture. Just finished a Deep Ellum 2X Rye IPA myself. Mighty tasty!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P? Now he's just a slacker ))


Yeah, that's me. Got my saw till almost done, and starting on my plane till next. Oh, and putting concrete sealer on the driveway this Friday if it don't rain. And sous-vide-ing a ham for our neighborhood picnic on Memorial Day. And then hauling two yards of crushed granite to finish landscaping next to the house. And taking down my five year old apple tree that caught blight and died.

I probably will be making a mallet, though. The twobuhfor mallet I built back when I first started this woodworking thing cracked into a bunch of pieces when I was chopping out the dovetails on something or other. Got more than a year out of it though, which was more than I expected.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, the mallet is 29.38 oz. The glass was 12'oz of a new seasonal from Deschutes. Summer Twilight Ale. Pretty good but a little too fruity for me.

Double Rye IPA? That sounds nice  I'll have to keep an eye out.


----------



## wormil

Ebonizing you say
http://www.rockler.com/transtintreg-dyes?


----------



## palaswood

Christeff i was just replying to rich regarding recommended weight.

I never stress.


----------



## GrantA

Abita has a new one out (do they sell Abita where you guys are? How about Uinta? Good to know for a beer swap) called Hop-On. Pretty good! 
https://abita.com/brews/hop-on#


----------



## HokieKen

No Abita around here that I remember seeing. We do have Uinta though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great discussions guys.

Everyone knows you solve the mallet weight question by making several mallets in different weights and shipping all of them.


----------



## GrantA

Dave's gonna forge a 5-lb Damascus head for us!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I might be making something Damascus, I might not.


----------



## jmartel

The way I see it is that flat rate box limits are 75 lbs. So, that's my goal weight.


----------



## palaswood

Im gonna drill a hole and fill it with sand and you can weigh out your own goddamn mallet…

Hey that ideas not half bad…


----------



## RichBolduc

So my math and SolidWorks say that my plan should be just shy of 6 lbs once I shape the handle down…


----------



## HokieKen

> So my math and SolidWorks say that my plan should be just shy of 6 lbs once I shape the handle down…
> 
> - RichBolduc


Unless you're making a splitting maul, that might be a shade too heavy ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> Ebonizing you say
> http://www.rockler.com/transtintreg-dyes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodknack


That was my backup plan if the live oak didn't ebonize well. I've done some experimenting with transtint dyes on some gear shift knobs where you trace coat with black, sand it back and then layer on other colors to get some really cool effects.


----------



## Lazyman

> So my math and SolidWorks say that my plan should be just shy of 6 lbs once I shape the handle down…
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Unless you re making a splitting maul, that might be a shade too heavy ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that is what I would call a persuader. Sledgemallet?


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah i'm going to have to trim the head down from 4×8 I think…

Rich



> So my math and SolidWorks say that my plan should be just shy of 6 lbs once I shape the handle down…
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Unless you re making a splitting maul, that might be a shade too heavy ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

It's a "GET IN YOUR HOME" mallet.










Rich



> So my math and SolidWorks say that my plan should be just shy of 6 lbs once I shape the handle down…
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Unless you re making a splitting maul, that might be a shade too heavy ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Now that is what I would call a persuader. Sledgemallet?
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## RichBolduc

Looks like a 3×6 head would make it roughly 2.5 lbs

Rich


----------



## PoohBaah

I do have some timber framing repairs to work on this summer and fall in the barn that I am remodeling / restoring. You can see what I'm up against in my blog articles. So if anyone makes a BMFH it might come in useful to some people.


----------



## palaswood

I for one do not need another wooden sledge, but thats just me.


----------



## bobasaurus

Organized my small tool drawer today, a few items from previous swaps in there:










Just wanted to share.


----------



## bobasaurus

Had to sharpen the blade on my hamilton marking gauge, it had somehow become nicked. Not an easy profile to sharpen on a super tiny blade.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ok, yea it was an interesting day. These *two* decided to make a home in my propane tank. But picked the wrong place.


----------



## HokieKen

I forsee a Black Snake Skinned mallet handle in somebody's future!


----------



## HokieKen

Allen - (a) some sweet tools in that drawer! Love the bevel gauge and the BC awl. (b) You need A LOT more tools. There is no way you should be able to keep a drawer that neat and organized! I have like 20# of sandpaper svraps that still have life so I can't bring myself to throw them away. I'll send you some of those to fill it out ;-)


----------



## wormil

> I forsee a Black Snake Skinned mallet handle in somebody's future!
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that would be something!


----------



## EarlS

I finally managed to get an hour in the shop last night which was just enough time to get the M&T jig out and mostly set up to work on the mallet prototypes. It's amazing how fast the days go by in the summer with outside chores, activities and such. After realizing that things won't get less hectic through the summer I decided to make a schedule so I can make sure to get time in the shop on a regular basis and for more than an hour or less. I'm thinking of getting a white board so I can keep track of what needs to be done in the shop for projects as well as the other chores and obligations.

If tonight's schedule doesn't get disrupted by anything I should have 3 hours to work in the shop before I have to move on to other things. That should give me enough time to make the basic mallet pieces for the first style.


----------



## GrantA

I keep thinking about getting a white board too Earl, I think it's a good time to do that!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m thinking of getting a white board so I can keep track of what needs to be done in the shop for projects as well as the other chores and obligations.
> 
> - EarlS


Excellent idea! I have planned to do the same thing.


----------



## Lazyman

> I m thinking of getting a white board so I can keep track of what needs to be done in the shop for projects as well as the other chores and obligations.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Excellent idea! I have planned to do the same thing.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I tried a whiteboard but found I never used it. I usually just take my iPad out to the shop because I use it to stream NPR and listen to music while out there. I use MS Onenote on it to keep to-do lists, including shopping lists, and to jot down other ideas for a next project for example. Because it syncs to my phone and other various computers I've always got a current copy of my list at hand so I don't forget to what I was going to buy when I make a HD run.


----------



## jmartel

I use the Evernote app on my phone for keeping track of stuff and making shopping lists. Syncs up with multiple devices as well.

Home remodeling tasks get put onto a punch list that is hanging up by the front door though.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man I haven't been participating much here, but have been reading along.

For some looking for ideas that may not have a full complement of machines. A mallet doesn't always need to be a big, heavy whacker. I made this one for some detail work on smaller projects. As I didn't yet have a lathe, it was done with a bandsaw and some rasps. Used it here in making a turning saw for the surprise tool swap. It's lighter for tapping and more control when chiseling small mortises and for shaping profiles.


----------



## jmartel

I've got 3 right now that I use. A BFH for coercing stuff together, medium sized square mallet that most people end up making at some point, and a turned smaller mallet for use with chisels that came from 489tad in the last mallet swap. All 3 get used on a regular basis. So, there's uses for multiples.


----------



## doubleG469

So happy day for me, got this bad boy in yesterday. Thank you Ken!

Looking forward to getting it mounted up and see what it makes.


















going to cut the pith out someone suggested epoxying it in but I don't think that's a safe or wise option.

Edit- yes my shop/garage is a mess, I have way too many projects going on at one time and haven't had time to organize or clean.


----------



## HokieKen

Not exactly pith Gary. Well maybe it is… I'm not sure what you call it for a branch. But that's a crotch section and the pith (or whatever it's called) is from a branch. Grain seemed tight and locked in and I figured the majority of it would get turned out but that it might leave some cool grain. I could be wrong though since I've never turned a bowl. I'm looking forward to seeing what you get out of it  It probably went into shock when it hit your Texas dry air. It's been accustomed to 85% RH here lately!


----------



## wormil

Wife got me a white board for the shop, very handy.


----------



## builtinbkyn

So I upgraded the BS in prep for the swap and some other projects. New tires and a set of ceramic guides for the Hammer. Man I love the ceramic guides. Quiet and easy to adjust. They were pricey, but I did get a really good deal on the BS. Even including the purchase of the guides, this setup is way less than purchasing new. The seller had a new switch installed, the motor overhauled and a new drive belt installed.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> So happy day for me, got this bad boy in yesterday. Thank you Ken!
> 
> Looking forward to getting it mounted up and see what it makes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to cut the pith out someone suggested epoxying it in but I don t think that s a safe or wise option.
> 
> Edit- yes my shop/garage is a mess, I have way too many projects going on at one time and haven t had time to organize or clean.
> 
> - doubleG469


Looks good Duck. Have to check my box to make sure Kenny didn't just send saw dust


----------



## FoundSheep

I have a chalkboard in the shop, and a white board in my office, kind of particular, but I like each for different reasons.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, that bandsaw is drool-worthy Bill. I've been contemplating some cool blocks for mine just because the bearings are such a PITA to adjust just right sometimes with smaller blades and tight scrolling. Those ceramic ones would be even better so let me know how you like them after a while!


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks good Duck. Have to check my box to make sure Kenny didn t just send saw dust
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I don't think Duck cares what I send to Gary. ))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Looks good Duck. Have to check my box to make sure Kenny didn t just send saw dust
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> I don t think Duck cares what I send to Gary. ))
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks good Duck. Have to check my box to make sure Kenny didn t just send saw dust
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> I don t think Duck cares what I send to Gary. ))
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Oh
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Gary sent me spalted Hackberry. Duck sent me Bois d'ark. I know, it's hard to keep up with all the wood that's moving in and out of my shop this week! But I friggin' love it )


----------



## doubleG469

> Not exactly pith Gary. Well maybe it is… I m not sure what you call it for a branch. But that s a crotch section and the pith (or whatever it s called) is from a branch. Grain seemed tight and locked in and I figured the majority of it would get turned out but that it might leave some cool grain. I could be wrong though since I ve never turned a bowl. I m looking forward to seeing what you get out of it  It probably went into shock when it hit your Texas dry air. It s been accustomed to 85% RH here lately!
> 
> - HokieKen


Heck, i am up for a challenge! let get it mounted and see what it does.


----------



## doubleG469

> Looks good Duck. Have to check my box to make sure Kenny didn t just send saw dust
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> I don t think Duck cares what I send to Gary. ))
> 
> - HokieKen


HAHAHA I can guarantee Gary doesn't!


----------



## bobasaurus

For inspiration, a damascus genno I found a photo of on google:










Wish I could make something that nice. Might have to try someday.


----------



## RichBolduc

Well started the lathe /sharpening station… Casters go on tomorrow and I'll get drawers in over the weekend..
Then it's mallet time… Probably start the planing and glue ups for that over the weekend too.

2 1/2 hours in

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

> Well started the lathe /sharpening station… Casters go on tomorrow and I ll get drawers in over the weekend..
> Then it s mallet time… Probably start the planing and glue ups for that over the weekend too.
> 
> 2 1/2 hours in
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RichBolduc


Rich, if you plan to turn bowls, you might want some bricks or sand bags in the bottom of that stand. When you start with an unround, out of balance blank, you'll want some extra mass in that stand unless it is bolted down.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thanks for the heads up. Hoping with the whole base sitting on the ground it should help some. Also with sharpening stuff, tools and blanks in the drawers that should add another 50 lbs or so. Worst case bricks go in the bottom drawer.

Rich



> Well started the lathe /sharpening station… Casters go on tomorrow and I ll get drawers in over the weekend..
> Then it s mallet time… Probably start the planing and glue ups for that over the weekend too.
> 
> 2 1/2 hours in
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Rich, if you plan to turn bowls, you might want some bricks or sand bags in the bottom of that stand. When you start with an unround, out of balance blank, you ll want some extra mass in that stand unless it is bolted down.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## BeardedDog

> Well started the lathe /sharpening station… Casters go on tomorrow and I ll get drawers in over the weekend..
> Then it s mallet time… Probably start the planing and glue ups for that over the weekend too.
> 
> 2 1/2 hours in
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RichBolduc


Rich, I agree with Nathan about the additional mass. So long as you mount the lathe to the workbench. Also, have a plan for how you're going to store your tools and accessories otherwise you'll end up like me with a pile of tools, parts, sawdust, and chips you're constantly digging through. Last thing you'll want is to be mid-project and drop a chisel you worked so hard to sharpen just right blade first onto the floor.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah I plan on doing a tool holder on the side. This was basically Brad Rodriguez's design, just made a little longer and with different drawer layouts. I'm currently planning one drawer for sharpening stuff, one for lath stuff and then the rest will be blanks.weight. Then on the right of the lather will be a tool holder.

Rich



> Well started the lathe /sharpening station… Casters go on tomorrow and I ll get drawers in over the weekend..
> Then it s mallet time… Probably start the planing and glue ups for that over the weekend too.
> 
> 2 1/2 hours in
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Rich, I agree with Nathan about the additional mass. So long as you mount the lathe to the workbench. Also, have a plan for how you re going to store your tools and accessories otherwise you ll end up like me with a pile of tools, parts, sawdust, and chips you re constantly digging through. Last thing you ll want is to be mid-project and drop a chisel you worked so hard to sharpen just right blade first onto the floor.
> 
> - BeardedDog


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Man, that bandsaw is drool-worthy Bill. I ve been contemplating some cool blocks for mine just because the bearings are such a PITA to adjust just right sometimes with smaller blades and tight scrolling. Those ceramic ones would be even better so let me know how you like them after a while!
> 
> - HokieKen


We have the same band saw Ken, and I agree. I just ordered two new blades due to breakage.


----------



## Lazyman

Only slightly off topic since someone used a hammer to mess this up…

I bought this for $1 at a rummage sale with the goal to turn a new handle for it. It is a vintage Stanley No. 750 3/4" socket chisel. I might even try some live oak for the handle since I am apparently on a live oak kick lately. Unfortunately someone used it without the handle and rolled over the edges of the handle socket. Anyone have any thoughts about how to "unroll" the edges? I don't have a forge but I have been known to use a torch assuming some heat is necessary.


----------



## HokieKen

I've fixed a couple that were like that Nathan. Just torched the rolled over part and hammered it back to its basic shape. Then if necessary, you can put a small sanding drum on a dremel and clean up the inside. I think I've done it three times and 2 of the chisels work just fine. One of them had been abused worse and there were cracks that made the collar too weak after I hammered on it. I don't think you'll have that issue though.

FWIW, when I torch it, I get the collar red hot but keep the blade from the neck to the tip wrapped un a wet cloth to avoid affecting the temper.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks Kenny. One thing that occured to me is perhaps getting a piece of round mild steel and grinding it to a point that fits inside as sort of an internal anvil as I tap it out to help prevent flattening it.


----------



## wormil

I would grind it.


----------



## HokieKen

I like the idea of sticking a bar inside to hammer against to hold the shape. And Rick's right about grinding… if there's enough of the socket left to make a good, tight fit on a handle, you might get by with just grinding the rolled over steel off.


----------



## EarlS

The first try at the prototype for the mallet was reasonably successful. However, I quickly realized that using the router with a round over bit for the front and back of the handle wasn't going to be a safe approach nor would the round over look quite right. My tool box doesn't contain any rasps <gasps> so I'm the market for a good rasp or two. I don't know much other than the little I read on Lee Valley, while looking at their really nice looking, and expensive rasps. Suggestions??


----------



## builtinbkyn

Earl I haven't used them or even seen them first hand, but Narex makes rasps and they're reasonably priced. People seem to like their chisels, so their rasps may be respectable as well. You can also look on the Gramercy Tools web site. They have their own line of rasps that are less expensive than the Auriou, but a bit more than the Narex.


----------



## RichBolduc

Do you think 84 lbs would be enough? I can frame in (6) 16×8x2 concrete blocks to the base under the bottom shelf. Or would you go with 16×8x4 blocks and add 164 lbs more? The bottom shelf is 12" deep currently.

Rich



> Well started the lathe /sharpening station… Casters go on tomorrow and I ll get drawers in over the weekend..
> Then it s mallet time… Probably start the planing and glue ups for that over the weekend too.
> 
> 2 1/2 hours in
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Rich, I agree with Nathan about the additional mass. So long as you mount the lathe to the workbench. Also, have a plan for how you re going to store your tools and accessories otherwise you ll end up like me with a pile of tools, parts, sawdust, and chips you re constantly digging through. Last thing you ll want is to be mid-project and drop a chisel you worked so hard to sharpen just right blade first onto the floor.
> 
> - BeardedDog


----------



## builtinbkyn

Earl you can also use some course grit sandpaper - 40/50/60 - to be aggressive and get decent results. Cut strips and use them that way or even adhere the strips to wood profiles using spray adhesive, to mimic a rasp. Then clean things up with finer paper. Lots of ways to skin a cat


----------



## doubleG469

> Do you think 84 lbs would be enough? I can frame in (6) 16×8x2 concrete blocks to the base under the bottom shelf. Or would you go with 16×8x4 blocks and add 164 lbs more? The bottom shelf is 12" deep currently.
> 
> Rich


Rich I have the same lathe on a veneered bench now. The biggest issue isn't going to be the weight, if that box is a simple screw/glue edges the lathe will shake it apart. It's already separating my 2×4 veneers so I am going to get an old HF metal stand from a turning bud. Search out craigslist for some possibilities or if you weld make yourself a metal stand. There are a bunch of design ideas on pinterest and here for possibilities.

Also like beardeddog said having a large box like that is going be fun cleaning up all the chips from. it piles up fast.


----------



## JayT

> The first try at the prototype for the mallet was reasonably successful. However, I quickly realized that using the router with a round over bit for the front and back of the handle wasn t going to be a safe approach nor would the round over look quite right. My tool box doesn t contain any rasps so I m the market for a good rasp or two. I don t know much other than the little I read on Lee Valley, while looking at their really nice looking, and expensive rasps. Suggestions??
> 
> - EarlS


If you only need one or two, look at the Iwasaki files-Lee Valley carries them, as does Woodcraft and several other places. They are a Japanese style rasp and work very well without breaking the bank-I have three.

If you are wanting a more varied set and are going to purchase quite a few, then the Gold series from Corradi is a great way to go.

I have some of their rasps, files and rifflers and they are excellent tools. You get 90+% of the performance of a hand stitched Auriou or Liogier for less than half the price, if buying a bunch at a time. The reason I say that is Corradi ships from Italy, so if you are only buying one or two, the freight will raise the price per by quite a bit. If buying half a dozen or more, the freight is spread over more tools. I use mine frequently and am planning to purchase some more sizes to expand the arsenal.

BigRedKnothead on this site did an excellent review and comparison to a couple premier hand stitched brands.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - I absolutely LOVE this Shinto Saw Rasp for quick removal and rough-shaping:










Beyond that, a 4-in-1 rasp is a generally handy thing to have around IMO (I think the Kobalt ones at Lowes are good but all the hand-tool guys are turning their nose up at me right now). For more specialized rasps, I have a ton of old ones I've gathered over the years that I use. But, high-end rasps are worth the $ IF you use them enough to justify the cost. I recently bought my first Auriou and it is a thing of beauty. As I need special rasps or as my old ones wear out, I'll pony up and replace them with high-quality ones.


----------



## doubleG469

On a side note, got Kenny's gifted wood mounted and the outside roughed out.










Now I have to figure what to do about all the tear out and get it reversed and hollowed out.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Gary! For the tearout, did you try a scraper and spinning the spindle in the opposite direction? When ever I can't get a decent finish on the face of a part or when hollowing, I'll spin the piece in reverse and work on the opposite side to see if it helps any. Often the tearout is just a matter of grain orientation and working in reverse will clean it up pretty quickly.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - I just noticed that I linked the Shinto on Ebay but it's much cheaper on Amazon and you don't have to wait for shipping from Japan….


----------



## Lazyman

> Do you think 84 lbs would be enough? I can frame in (6) 16×8x2 concrete blocks to the base under the bottom shelf. Or would you go with 16×8x4 blocks and add 164 lbs more? The bottom shelf is 12" deep currently.
> 
> Rich


I haven't built my stand yet so I just clamp my lathe to a heavy work bench for now but plans I saw a while back called for 60 lbs of sand in a beam/box across the bottom so I would think that 84 lbs should be enough. Doubling that would add some extra insurance but might make moving it around more difficult. Being able to wheel it outside when the weather is nice sure makes clean up a lot easier. I am finally getting around to roughing out a bunch of bowls from some green wood I have collected and I have chips in every corner, nook and cranny of my shop.


----------



## HokieKen

> Do you think 84 lbs would be enough? I can frame in (6) 16×8x2 concrete blocks to the base under the bottom shelf. Or would you go with 16×8x4 blocks and add 164 lbs more? The bottom shelf is 12" deep currently.
> 
> Rich
> 
> I haven t built my stand yet so I just clamp my lathe to a heavy work bench for now but plans I saw a while back called for 60 lbs of sand in a beam/box across the bottom so I would think that 84 lbs should be enough. Doubling that would add some extra insurance but might make moving it around more difficult. Being able to wheel it outside when the weather is nice sure makes clean up a lot easier. I am finally getting around to roughing out a bunch of bowls from some green wood I have collected and I have chips in every corner, nook and cranny of my shop.
> 
> - Lazyman


I'd just pack as many bags of play sand in there that you can fit. Sand will be better than blocks. Blocks are rigid and will move. Vibration of the lathe will cause the blocks to vibrate which will in turn incite more vibration. Sand would be a cheaper alternative as well.


----------



## RichBolduc

Good call on the vibration… maybe i'll build a 1 1/2" wall on the bottom, fill it with the sand and then cover it with 1/4" ply….

Rich



> Do you think 84 lbs would be enough? I can frame in (6) 16×8x2 concrete blocks to the base under the bottom shelf. Or would you go with 16×8x4 blocks and add 164 lbs more? The bottom shelf is 12" deep currently.
> 
> Rich
> 
> I haven t built my stand yet so I just clamp my lathe to a heavy work bench for now but plans I saw a while back called for 60 lbs of sand in a beam/box across the bottom so I would think that 84 lbs should be enough. Doubling that would add some extra insurance but might make moving it around more difficult. Being able to wheel it outside when the weather is nice sure makes clean up a lot easier. I am finally getting around to roughing out a bunch of bowls from some green wood I have collected and I have chips in every corner, nook and cranny of my shop.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I d just pack as many bags of play sand in there that you can fit. Sand will be better than blocks. Blocks are rigid and will move. Vibration of the lathe will cause the blocks to vibrate which will in turn incite more vibration. Sand would be a cheaper alternative as well.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm using the workbench casters that can drop it on the base…. As for moving it outside that's a no go as i'd have to get over a sliding door track to do that.

Rich



> Do you think 84 lbs would be enough? I can frame in (6) 16×8x2 concrete blocks to the base under the bottom shelf. Or would you go with 16×8x4 blocks and add 164 lbs more? The bottom shelf is 12" deep currently.
> 
> Rich
> 
> I haven t built my stand yet so I just clamp my lathe to a heavy work bench for now but plans I saw a while back called for 60 lbs of sand in a beam/box across the bottom so I would think that 84 lbs should be enough. Doubling that would add some extra insurance but might make moving it around more difficult. Being able to wheel it outside when the weather is nice sure makes clean up a lot easier. I am finally getting around to roughing out a bunch of bowls from some green wood I have collected and I have chips in every corner, nook and cranny of my shop.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## HokieKen

Also Rich - I see you have the Worksharp 3000. That's become my go-to for sharpening HSS tools. A couple simple jigs you can make for gouges and you're in business. I have a slow-speed grinder set up for sharpening as well but I rarely us it anymore.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## RichBolduc

After watching some video's that's exactly why I bought it and mounted it next to the lathe. I have a Tormek SVD-110 Tool Rest coming in tomorrow for it.

Rich



> Also Rich - I see you have the Worksharp 3000. That s become my go-to for sharpening HSS tools. A couple simple jigs you can make for gouges and you re in business. I have a slow-speed grinder set up for sharpening as well but I rarely us it anymore.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

> After watching some video s that s exactly why I bought it and mounted it next to the lathe. I have a Tormek SVD-110 Tool Rest coming in tomorrow for it.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I got mine primarily for plane blades and chisels but it's been much more useful than I originally expected. With the Tormek rest, it should be really useful. Since you've already dropped the cabbage for the Tormec rest, I'd recommend gettting their jigs for turning gouges to go with it.


----------



## palaswood

Earl I recommend getting a spokeshave. No need to make dust when you can make shavings

Vintage stanley 151's galore on ebay all the time for 20 or 30 bucks


----------



## BeardedDog

> Only slightly off topic since someone used a hammer to mess this up…
> 
> I bought this for $1 at a rummage sale with the goal to turn a new handle for it. It is a vintage Stanley No. 750 3/4" socket chisel. I might even try some live oak for the handle since I am apparently on a live oak kick lately. Unfortunately someone used it without the handle and rolled over the edges of the handle socket. Anyone have any thoughts about how to "unroll" the edges? I don t have a forge but I have been known to use a torch assuming some heat is necessary.
> 
> - Lazyman


Quick tip I learned for turning chisel handles. Get some clay and baby powder. After you clean up the inside of the socket as best you can coat it with the baby powder and pack it with clay. When you pull it out you have a template you can use to match the angle and depth for a good snug fit of the handle.


----------



## EarlS

Thanks for the ideas. I ordered a rasp from Lee Valley. I'll see how much I use it before I pick up a more expensive version. The mallet handle should be a good project to try it out. Has to be better than using the ROS to contour things.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright fellas, the long weekend has begun ))

So what are y'all drinking tonight and whatcha working on?

I'll be working on stock prep for my swap project and cleaning up my mess from last weekend. But first a new brew from a favorite brewery, Devil's Backbone.


----------



## BeardedDog

I gotta finish a set of matching gift boxes (Bolivian black walnut and curly maple) for my brother's wedding. As for beveridge of choice when it's time to put my feet up? A local brewery, Shoetree, Shoehorn IPA.


----------



## GrantA

Earl my weapon of choice for shaping handles is sandpaper strips. I have them down to 36 grit, just secure the handle so it's hanging off the bench and go to town


----------



## HokieKen

Gorgeous boxes and it's hard to go wrong with a local IPA b-dog


----------



## jmartel

Currently making a Wood Whisperer style assembly table. Got the torsion box top glued up this morning.


----------



## GrantA

How would you guys feel about some carbon fiber in the mallet mix? Asking for a friend…


----------



## BeardedDog

> Gorgeous boxes and it's hard to go wrong with a local IPA b-dog
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Ken. Anyone have any advice for the finish? I'm leaning toward card scraper till polished then something high gloss with no stain. Hopefully it'll make the figure in the curly maple pop.


----------



## BeardedDog

> How would you guys feel about some carbon fiber in the mallet mix? Asking for a friend…
> 
> - GrantA


That certainly sounds like a teaser to me!


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe just some amber shellac dawg? Not sure, never worked with curly Maple.

Carbon fiber is ALWAYS badass.

Got me an exciting package from yhe UPS man just now. Thanks Duck!! )


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice looking walnut slab there.

This weekend I hope to mount two bat houses I built (so they can eat all the damn mosquitoes). Might go get more propane to do some forging, I burn through so much of that stuff.


----------



## BeardedDog

Never used Shellac before. Might have to look into it.


----------



## HokieKen

That's Osage Orange Duck sent me Allen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

B-dog, shellac is probably the easiest finish ever. Shellac and wax. I use it often for items that don't need protection. I prefer blonde shellac.

Allen, I literally filled a 40lb tank today I recently bought off amazon. Unfortunately I had to get it purged when many of the reviews said it didn't need to be. The place I went to get it purged and filled charges $10 to purge it but today it apparently didn't make it on the bill so that was nice.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a teaser boys


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Alright fellas, the long weekend has begun ))
> 
> So what are y'all drinking tonight and whatcha working on?
> 
> - HokieKen


Just finished two days of painting the porch. This really wore me out! Just having a Bud tonight. I would love to drive out the Painted Peak and get a growler of T-Town Brown but just don't want to get out. Tomorrow I'll be putting a new grill together to replace the one that the charcoal falls out of. Here's how my week went. Sunday-mowed grass, Monday-mowed grass until the rain hit, Tuesday-mowed grass til the rain hit, Wednesday, tired from the first three days, a little shop work, Thursday-Wife to dental surgeon then paint, Friday-paint all day. I hope I get a dry day or two soon so I can get my lathe out and get started on my mallet!


----------



## Lazyman

B-dog, thanks for the tip about using the clay to fit the handle. Any particular type of clay to use for that?

My favorite finish for tool handles (and in general for that matter) is Tried and True Varnish Oil. It is basically a heat polymerized linseed oil (a true BLO) with a natural pine resin for a little added protection. Not as quick and easy as shellac but it really pops the grain with just enough shine and just feels good in the hand. If you have the time it takes to apply and let it cure, it is just a fantastic finish.

Kenny, No brews tonight-too full from Mexican food-but I've got these chillin' in the shop fridge. I am sure that I'll be "sampling" at least one of these this weekend.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Just finished two days of painting the porch. This really wore me out! Just having a Bud tonight. I would love to drive out the Painted Peak and get a growler of T-Town Brown but just don t want to get out. Tomorrow I ll be putting a new grill together to replace the one that the charcoal falls out of. Here s how my week went. Sunday-mowed grass, Monday-mowed grass until the rain hit, Tuesday-mowed grass til the rain hit, Wednesday, tired from the first three days, a little shop work, Thursday-Wife to dental surgeon then paint, Friday-paint all day. I hope I get a dry day or two soon so I can get my lathe out and get started on my mallet!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff you forgot kill 2 blacksnakes ….at least I hope you killed them :<)))


----------



## BeardedDog

Nathan, any clay you can get your hands on works just fine. Play-doh will work. You just need something you can put a set of calipers to temporarily. However, real clay I find works better. Its firmer, but you have to keep it wet if you're going to try to reuse it for a long time.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff you forgot kill 2 blacksnakes ….at least I hope you killed them :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yes I did. I didn't want to but they were mating a little to close to the house. I didn't want a bunch of little snakes all aver the yard.


----------



## bobasaurus

> B-dog, shellac is probably the easiest finish ever. Shellac and wax. I use it often for items that don't need protection. I prefer blonde shellac.
> 
> Allen, I literally filled a 40lb tank today I recently bought off amazon. Unfortunately I had to get it purged when many of the reviews said it didn't need to be. The place I went to get it purged and filled charges $10 to purge it but today it apparently didn't make it on the bill so that was nice.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


When I first got my 40 lb tank, one place claimed it needed to be purged. But then I brought it to another and they said it didn't matter and filled it anyways. I get it filled every couple of months, since my forging sessions are pretty sparse. I'd say it lasts me about 4 forging sessions.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

This one had stickers all over it saying it needed to be purged. Either way it's done and full. I've been switching out two smaller tanks which last me about for sessions each. My forge is a single burner though so that makes sense I suppose. I've been forging a lot lately so I've defijitely been buying has often. I should slow down a little after this swap I imagine. I'm having too much fun though.


----------



## Lazyman

Four forging sessions from a 20lb tank would add up quick at almost $20/fill around where I live. I've thought about getting one of these small Whitlock wood forges. I've always got lots of wood scraps and other free wood laying around.

It's been quiet here today. Everyone must be in their shop working on their mallets and hammers so I'll break the silence with a teaser that may or may not make it into my swap item. Practiced a little acentric turning. Much faster than shaping with a rasp or spokeshave.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Nathan! Love handles turned on multiple axes  Gotta admit though, sometimes a spokeshave and a couple rasps is a relaxing way to burn an hour or two ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

> Four forging sessions from a 20lb tank would add up quick at almost $20/fill around where I live. I ve thought about getting one of these small Whitlock wood forges. I ve always got lots of wood scraps and other free wood laying around.
> 
> It s been quiet here today. Everyone must be in their shop working on their mallets and hammers so I ll break the silence with a teaser that may or may not make it into my swap item. Practiced a little acentric turning. Much faster than shaping with a rasp or spokeshave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


I get more like 4-5 sessions (of a couple hours each) from a 40 lb tank, which is about $35 to get filled. Gets kind of pricey. I live in the burbs, so no access to random firewood, but I like the idea of a wood-fired forge that makes its own charcoal.


----------



## GrantA

I haven't been in my shop unfortunately, tomorrow I should be though. Storms coming in so I cleaned out a good year's worth of pine straw from the gutters this morning (i noticed last week with heavy rain they were over flowing!) then had to get some groceries. This is my current situation, I already pulled a nice 3lb chicken off to use for tomorrow's dinner since it's supposed to be storming ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's my weekend progress. Still working.


----------



## GrantA

Looks like a lot of twisting going on Dave! 
My evening project turned out awesome, all happy customers in the house ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll be over in a bit Grant for a bite, I've worked up an appetite!

The poetic aspect of this post was purely intentional.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Here's my weekend progress. Still working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Very nice, looks like some nice twisting action there. This damascus stuff sure isn't easy, but it's really fun.


----------



## GrantA

Lol @ the poetic aspect, come on there are 2 leftover, give me a heads up next time!


----------



## jmartel

Grant,

Next time you should do the searing portion in a cast iron skillet or on a charcoal chimney. Get an even better crust going. Get as much heat as possible into the steaks to finish them off. Some people use a propane torch even.

Otherwise, looks great.


----------



## GrantA

Usually I'd get a better sear (hotter) but I cooked a spatchcocked chicken first and the kids were "starving" so I put the steak on asap once the chicken was off, and I had corn, jalapeño poppers and asparagus to grill, overall it was great!


----------



## HokieKen

Looks boss to me Grant


----------



## GrantA

Thanks Kenny! I tend to only use cast iron (or my Mauviel M'steel!!) when it's raining - this whole dinner (and the main part of tomorrow's) was cooked on the green egg over about a 2-hr period


----------



## EarlS

Here's a couple teasers since it's been rather quiet…..



















Grant - I use my Green Egg in all kinds of weather. It is the first thing I shovel a path to when it snows. As long as it isn't raining too hard and I can get the charcoal burning I'm OK. There have only been a couple of times it was raining too hard to start it.

It is graduation weekend around this part of IA and my niece is graduating so we are spending this weekend doing graduation things with family. Luckily, tomorrow is Memorial Day and I'm off work so I can spend the day figuring out which pieces will be used for mallet(s).


----------



## HokieKen

You grill dudes…. if you don't know, Lowes has Kingsford charcoal 2 bags for $10. They do it every Memorial Day weekend. It's 1/2 price. I always stock up for the year.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm Osage Orange rich! ). First Duck's now Bill's!









Man the fresh cut yellow is gorgeous! Anyone got experience on a finish to keep that yellow and prevent the darkening?


----------



## JayT

> Man the fresh cut yellow is gorgeous! Anyone got experience on a finish to keep that yellow and prevent the darkening?
> 
> - HokieKen


There isn't one. Lowering exposure to UV will slow the process, but AFAIK, there is no way to totally stop it. For marquetry and other areas where that golden yellow is desired, yellowheart is a much better choince. When using Osage, I just plan for it to eventually end up that beautiful coppery brown.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Glad it got there Kenny. Yeah was wondering about how to preserve that bright yellow too. Seems the color change is inevitable. Did read that waterborne finishes with UV inhibiters help somewhat. Guess you can't go walking around outside with your OO mallet too often ;P


----------



## jmartel

> You grill dudes…. if you don't know, Lowes has Kingsford charcoal 2 bags for $10. They do it every Memorial Day weekend. It's 1/2 price. I always stock up for the year.
> 
> - HokieKen


Same at home depot. Got 5 2-bag packs yesterday. I'm good for a little while.

Walmart also has smaller 15 lb bags in a 2 pack for like $8ish. So, about the same price per lb or slightly more.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for the heads up jmart. Didn't know HD had the same deal. Lowe's is just more convenient for me.

I figured as much on the yellow JT. I do like the darkened color too. The yellow is just unique.

Here's a quick teaser:









Back to yard work before it rains again….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

TEASER ….NOT REALLY :<))









AT FIRST I THOUGHT I SWITCHED OVER TO FOOD NETWORK LOL
ALL THE FOOD LOOKS GREAT :<)))))))


----------



## mikeacg

Teaser! Wanted to see if I could post a video here… Guess not!
Got the Sidewinder fired up and ready to go!
Let's try this:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2080714485296810


----------



## builtinbkyn

Here's my teaser then off to a neighbor's BBQ 










My offering(s) will more than likely come from this pile. If you can guess all the woods, you win a cookie


----------



## wormil

Back left to front: mulberry, Kenny's spalted hackberry, brass, unknown (wild guess: red maple), walnut, khaya or sapele

VVVVVVVVVVVVV edit: I guess my #2 guess was wrong, lol VVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## HokieKen

Osage Orange, spalted Maple, Hickory, Walnut, Jatoba


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Nathan, any clay you can get your hands on works just fine. Play-doh will work. You just need something you can put a set of calipers to temporarily. However, real clay I find works better. Its firmer, but you have to keep it wet if you re going to try to reuse it for a long time.
> 
> - BeardedDog


Get some modellers polymer clay, bakes in oven at low temp, sets well & is cheap and easy to find (here at least), air dry stuff is available as well.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Well, if I'd signed up this would be a teaser pick 
Really starting to think I should have dovetailed those brass face inserts, anyone know how epoxy stands up to repeated hits?


----------



## RichBolduc

Teasers???









Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Epoxy should be fine Mike. In theory at least. It should take parallel force just fine. It's when there's shear loading you start to see failure. Make sure you score the back side of your brass to give some tooth for the epoxy to bite into.

Copper, purpleheart and redheart Rich?


----------



## RichBolduc

Copper, kotalax and bloodwood












> Copper, purpleheart and redheart Rich?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

You sure that's Katalox? 'Cause I woulda bet a dollar it was purpleheart…


----------



## RichBolduc

Unless Bell forest products sent me stuff mislabeled.

Rich



> You sure that's Katalox? 'Cause I woulda bet a dollar it was purpleheart…
> 
> - HokieKen





> You sure that's Katalox? 'Cause I woulda bet a dollar it was purpleheart…
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe just the pic Rich but I wonder if they didn't…

Katalox on right, purpleheart on left:


----------



## RichBolduc

Might be the lighting… There's no purple in it really in person. Here's another shot with the wax on it still










Rich



> Maybe just the pic Rich but I wonder if they didn't…
> 
> Katalox on right, purpleheart on left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

That looks a lot less purpley ;-)


----------



## BeardedDog

Looks like I wont be riding any time soon. Wife wanted new floors throughout the house and the discount shop was having a memorial day sale. Me thinks its beer thirty. I'm spent.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

USPS decided to deliver a couple new tools on a Sunday today. So I'll post a teaser because I can't wait to try these out and at least one will DEFINITELY be used for the swap project.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's awesome it sucks Bdog. Good lick buddy.


----------



## HokieKen

Is that an Indian tucked away behind those stacks b-dog?

And whatch'all drinking?


----------



## BeardedDog

Kenny, if that was an Indian, it would be in my living room, not buried behind a bunch of tile. It's a Honda VTX 1800. I figure I can use this as a bargaining chip to get an 8" jointer and forgiveness for the foredom I'm fixin to buy.


----------



## HokieKen

I like your style b-dog ;-)

So, harvesting boxwood is kind of a pain in the ass. Saw an ad for 5 mature ones for free IF you pull 'em up. I don't think so… maybe if I had any idea what I was gonna do with it. I just watched an episode if Roy where he made a grease box and pulled out a big hunk of boxwood for the key and sang it's praises. So I figured I should have some. Now I do…

Somebody on this thread was looking to swap for some a while back. Don't recall who it was. But if you're still around Boxwood wanter, I have a pretty decent-sized piece I can barter. Holla if you want it.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh… just caught the Foredom comment B-dog. Maybe it was you wanting boxwood for carving? If so, I also have several smaller pieces. I know boxwood is prized for carving chess pieces.


----------



## HokieKen

And I've moved on to #2. Am I the only one who likes beer tonight?


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Good lick buddy.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


 Kinda funny typo when it's directed to a "Dog" )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> ...Good lick buddy.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Kinda funny typo when it's directed to a "Dog" )
> 
> - HokieKen


What typo?


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Maybe because I'm on my 2nd beer but really LOL'd at that one )


----------



## BeardedDog

No pun intended right?


----------



## HokieKen

Awww crap. Somebody put B-dog on repeat…


----------



## wormil

> Is that an Indian tucked away behind those stacks b-dog?
> 
> And whatch'all drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Margaritas


----------



## HokieKen

Rock On! Rick's 2-fisting ;-)



> Awww crap. Somebody put B-dog on repeat…
> 
> - HokieKen


 Well this makes no sense now that BD edited hus post…


----------



## JayT

> Am I the only one who likes beer tonight?
> 
> - HokieKen


Well, I don't like beer any night, so . . . .

Hope that doesn't disqualify me from swap participation.

This teaser might, though










Remnants of a bad glueup that had to be split off to salvage other parts for another attempt.


----------



## HokieKen

Ah, you're good JT. Maybe the lack of beer is what makes your work so superior to mine! Well, except that glue-up ;-)

I just couldn't resist getting a jump on making my own mallet from the Osage Orange I've acquired this week . I really like my Oak one so I'm gonna shoit for one a little smaller but about the same weight. Think I'll go with the Sellers' method on this one too.









Don't worry, my swap mallet is well underway ;-0


----------



## RichBolduc

Don't worry I don't drink beer either.

Rich



> Am I the only one who likes beer tonight?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Well, I don t like beer any night, so . . . .
> 
> Hope that doesn t disqualify me from swap participation.
> 
> - JayT


----------



## Woodmaster1

+1 On no beer gave it up a long time ago. Woodworking is safer without an impairment.


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze. Looks like you and I are the party animals in the group Rick… Now if you'll excuse me I've had 2 beers so I need a nap.


----------



## RichBolduc

I just don't drink beer. I do drink whiskey, rum and vodka…


----------



## jmartel

Personally, I just switched to huffing spray paint.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No beer for me today. Didn't get the driveway sealed either, because it's either been raining or so humid the rain won't dry. Feels like we're living in Satan's sweaty butt-crack. Yecch. Got my saw till almost done before it got too hot out in the shop at 9:30 this morning. One last glue-up for a rack to hold small parts. Then paint the trim by the front door tomorrow morning and get the ham for the picnic tomorrow in the smoker/grill. And then maybe mow. And *then* I'll have really earned a beer. I'll be ready to go back to work on Tuesday so I can rest a little.

On a more swap related note, I keep having people ask me when the next box swap is, so apparently there's some interest. Large USPS flat-rate to Australia would be just about $100, and I bet the reverse direction is even more expensive, so that might deter one person. Then again, a small box is significantly cheaper, so small and ornate would be the plan for trans-pacific shipping, I guess.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well no one so far, has gotten all of the woods correct. Don't feel bad. They're not easy or obvious ;P

Drank beer all afternoon at a party where I was the only stranger. Had a great time. All really nice people. No I didn't just walk into someone's BBQ. It was the BBQ of a friend of a friend who wasn't present because they were back in NY, but I did get an invite from the host. Great to meet new people and make new friends in a strange new land lol

Now having an Aperol on the rocks with some 7Up and a twist. Great Summer drink. Keep guessing!

Oh I just don't get the "I don't like beer" thing, but to each his own. Nothing better than an ice cold brew on a hot Summer day …... well except a swimming pool and a Margarita in hand


----------



## woodcox

^glitter glue is not spray paint. Just quit already.










I call dibs on the first one. Fussing a catch out parting off left it just about right for my little paws. Next one will be man sized. I am stoked for making two. These are the knees.


----------



## GrantA

No beer worth posting today, had a couple Miller Lites earlier. Time for a sippin drink now


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh that looks tasty Grant. Takes a delicate touch to make a good Old Fashioned. I can never get it just right.


----------



## wormil

> Geeze. Looks like you and I are the party animals in the group Rick… Now if you'll excuse me I've had 2 beers so I need a nap.
> 
> - HokieKen


Story of my life Kenny. All my rowdy friends have settled down.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ME TOO :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, it's official. Bubinga no longer makes the coolest shavings. Osage Orange shavings are awesome! And yes, I get excited over really wierd stuff…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that defiantly is some very pretty wood OO :<))

Neil please look for progess pic …Thanks


----------



## JayT

How about this one, Kenny?


----------



## Woodmaster1

Teaser pic. Poohbaah I was close to you today and thought why not drop by for some barbecue. The family wanted to go to a restaurant in Kokomo instead. My loss.


----------



## BeardedDog

Yeah, so I may have had a few too many beers leading up to that repeat post. Thanks for keeping me honest Ken. Never played with boxwood before. Always up for something new.

On another note. This isn't a teaser pick, just thought yall would like to see the figure in this curly maple. Hopefully it shows up as well on your end as it does on mine! First attempt at book casting btw.


----------



## BeardedDog

Maybe this will show it a lil better.


----------



## GrantA

Looks nice! Show us again after you get some finish on it - a quick wipe with mineral spirits will show you if you need to do anything else and will make it look great in a picture, for reference


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome Bdog! I don't get the opportunity to use curly maple much but it's one of my favorites.

For anyone losing sleep over it. Here's my Damascus attempt I talked about previously. Lots more work to do on this but I've had to put it aside and get moving on this swap project since I have a vacation planned in the middle of this thing. This is only sanded to 240 and dipped in ferric chloride.


















Put a then forge working swap stuff now.


----------



## bobasaurus

Yeah, looking awesome. Seems like your forge welds all stuck well. What are you using for a grinder? Is this pre heat-treatment?


----------



## bobasaurus

I've been lazy all weekend, barely touched anything in the workshop. I'll have to get a move on and get some progress eventually.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Allen, Welds held awesome. Actually with my real fat 3.5lb rounding hammer I've found setting the welds really easy. Didn't have any troubles at all. Working another billet now and it's nine layers for the first draw and it welded really nice.

The one in the photo is 163 layers. Probably won't go that high again unless I get a press or something. As you know, hardest part of this is drawing out again and again.

That's pre heat treat, I have to square the shoulders for a bolster still, grind down the tang and thread it for a pommel and I'll sand it to 320 probably bcefore heat treat. Several hours to go. That's why I had to set it aside.

I actually have a commercial grinder. I own a Reeder 2X72.


----------



## bobasaurus

Drawing out is ridiculous by hand. My arms are pretty puny, it's all I can do to move the 1 1/4" width of my billets when welded. I remember thinking that blacksmithing would be hard when starting, but I way underestimated it. Press would be amazing, but they're hard to build and expensive to buy. This is my favorite home-built one (made from a log splitter):



http://imgur.com/slETR


----------



## bobasaurus

Never heard of reeder before, but it looks really solid from a quick google search. I have a hardcore 2×72.

I've never threaded a pommel, interesting idea though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've totally researched the whole log splitter idea. My arms aren't giant but I'm not a little dude either so I can move metal but damn it kicks my ass. This nine layer billet started 1.5" X 1" and I'll be forging for two hours before I'm ready to cut and stack. A press would do it in 10 minutes maybe 15 and it wouldn't be any real effort. I might go that route at some point. We'll see. I've seen them standing up mounted to a base as well like a normal press would be as well.

The Reeder is decent. I don't have any others to compare it to but I honestly don't have complaints. It does exactly what I want, it's on a VFD which is perfect for anything I need it for. I use that for literally everything in the shop, doesn't matter if it's metal or not. Lol


----------



## GrantA

I've GOT to get my 2×72 grinder finished up, it's pretty much done I just have to wire up my vfd and fine tune it. 
It has been raining off & on yesterday & today, makes it tough to get anything done! My wife said we had to clean the fish tank so I ("we!" Lol) got that done and now I'm working on some dinner, Kenny here's one of the Hop-Ons I mentioned before


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Grants drunk, pic is sideways.

Grant you nd Kenny have something else in common! He has a half finished grinder sitting in his shop too!!


----------



## GrantA

Argh! Why am I all of a sudden having trouble with pictures showing up sideways??

Oh and Dave that looks AWESOME!


----------



## GrantA

Haha good guess Dave. Not yet though ;-p


----------



## BeardedDog

> Looks nice! Show us again after you get some finish on it - a quick wipe with mineral spirits will show you if you need to do anything else and will make it look great in a picture, for reference
> 
> - GrantA


Good advice grant. I usually use clean water. However, I really didn't want to affect the glue up. So I refrained for now.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Looks nice! Show us again after you get some finish on it - a quick wipe with mineral spirits will show you if you need to do anything else and will make it look great in a picture, for reference
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Good advice grant. I usually use clean water. However, I really didn t want to affect the glue up. So I refrained for now.
> 
> - BeardedDog


Are you going to finish the panel before glue up?


----------



## HokieKen

> Grant you nd Kenny have something else in common! He has a half finished grinder sitting in his shop too!!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


That's a little generous… I'd say more like 30% finished. That's awesome you're building one too Grant. Definitely interested seeing what you did . I have all of my materials and VFD and motor. Now it's just an assload of drilling/tapping and getting it all together.

B-dog, that's some nice curly! Dave's Damascus is pure bad-assery. I like that mirky brew too Grant ;-)

You dudes have been busy today. I've been hanging a door and installing a garbage disposal all day :-( Did get a little mallet work in this morning though ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah… Jeff, thank you for your service buddy! And happy Memorial Day to any other vets or active duty in the swap!


----------



## BeardedDog

Bill, that is the glue up. Was planning on finishing it as one piece. I am running out of time and want to minimize the chance of me damaging the finish during assembly. I have to finish all tree of the by tomorrow night.


----------



## Lazyman

B-Dog, you might want to check out Charles Neal's YouTube video on trace coating to pop the grain of figured wood. Pretty awesome results.


----------



## Lazyman

Hmm. Tried something a little different for a finish. I was going for sort of a flame effect but it sort of looks like I was holding it with a bloody hand and for some reason, the amber dye turned sort of green.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Oh yeah… Jeff, thank you for your service buddy! And happy Memorial Day to any other vets or active duty in the swap!
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Ken.


----------



## doubleG469

So I did not work on my swap item this weekend but i did spend it turning a few bowls.

1 is the 16" Cottonwood Platter/bowl that came out awesome.


















and for the second a 8.25" sycamore bowl. 


















Oh and late yesterday I threw in this 6" Elm Bowl.


----------



## Mosquito

I made some progress this weekend. Mostly forward, some backward. Nothing for the mallet though :-D


----------



## PoohBaah

Wow, there were some busy people this weekend in the shop. I on the other hand only got to walk by and look at my wood working tools. Hay came ready so we were in full harvest mode Friday, Saturday and Monday. Mowing, baling, chopping and unfortunately too much machine repair. The worst part was that it was 90+ every day and dry. We are getting desperate for some rain. If we ever get some it will give me time to get back in the shop and get some progress on my mallet.

Also I have started receiving progress pictures. I like how Dave ran the last swap and placed the letters by your name to let you know where you stand. P - Progress Picture Received, S - Shipped, R - Received.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I made some progress this weekend. Mostly forward, some backward. Nothing for the mallet though :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


 Very nice Mos! I just bought a pontoon, well I'll finish the deal tomorrow. Tomorrow is the lake test and we will bring it home (it's used) after that if everything checks out.


----------



## JayT

> Hmm. Tried something a little different for a finish. I was going for sort of a flame effect but it sort of looks like I was holding it with a bloody hand and for some reason, the amber dye turned sort of green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


That could have been something I was working on this weekend. Deposited a little DNA in the shop while working on the swap. Nothing serious, just pinched a pinky right next to the nail and it bled like a stuck pig. Don't think I got any red staining on the projects, at least.

I might have to stop doing swaps. Seems like the only time I have injuries in the shop is when working on swap projects.


----------



## Mosquito

> Very nice Mos! I just bought a pontoon, well I'll finish the deal tomorrow. Tomorrow is the lake test and we will bring it home (it's used) after that if everything checks out.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Sweet! This one was inherited by my father after his father passed away and my Aunt a.) didn't want it and b.) had to level up with my dad over her keeping the cottage. We've had it about 4 years now, and it's been fun. Ours only has a 50HP Mercury Bigfoot, so it's not that fast, but is a good contrast to the speedboat for sure.


----------



## mikeacg

A little tease today… Not saying this will be the actual mallet handle but I'm feeling sort of ambitious about my swap entry!
This was a little 10" Doric style column using some of that Walnut that I found in my burn pile…









Better start getting serious though as June 18th is just around the corner!


----------



## HokieKen

That's cool Mike!


----------



## EarlS

While I was working on the first idea I had for the mallet swap I came up with another idea for a carver's mallet. So I placed yet another order with the fine folks at Bell Forest Products, this time for yellowheart. I think I have 5 or 6 pictures of different mallet styles I want to make and then I can choose between them for the swap.

At least I'm mostly past the planning and figuring out stage and on to the cutting phase. I didn't get nearly as much shop time as I wanted this weekend with graduation activities taking up Saturday and Sunday.

Yesterday, I did manage to make a couple more test mallets and dial things in and start making pieces for a swap caliber mallet. The handle jig for the router should be ready to try out tonight. I've also got several pieces of wood clamped and glued so I guess I can send Neil a progress picture one of these days. I just need to quit finding new ideas and get the ones I already have moving along.


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl, instead of a picture you could just send me a couple of the finished test mallets to verify your progress.


----------



## EarlS

Neil - I could send you some but I would have to finish them first and that might take until July 20.

You really don't want the test mallets, they are scraps that I used to dial things in and decide what looks good and what doesn't. I'll try to remember to post a picture of one of them tonight after I get the mowing finished and cool off for a bit that way you can decide for yourself.


----------



## PoohBaah

I know that this is really random and off topic but I had an old timer tell me that the way to grow the best tomatoes is to add a banana and an egg to the hole when you plant. I figured I would ask you all since you are the most knowledgeable and spread out group of people I know. Has anyone ever heard of this or anything like it? I am going to try it and compare to the rest of the crop.


----------



## doubleG469

> I know that this is really random and off topic but I had an old timer tell me that the way to grow the best tomatoes is to add a banana and an egg to the hole when you plant. I figured I would ask you all since you are the most knowledgeable and spread out group of people I know. Has anyone ever heard of this or anything like it? I am going to try it and compare to the rest of the crop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoohBaah


sounds like a good waste of a banana and egg….


----------



## EarlS

Who knows - eggs have lots of calcium in the shells and lots of other vitamins and such in the yolk, bananas are full of potassium and other good vitamins as well as sugars. I'm not sure if they will break down and start decomposing in time for the tomato plant to get any benefit, though.

I wonder if you put a banana in the hole with a pepper plant if you get banana peppers?


----------



## HokieKen

LOL Earl 

I dunno Pooh. But if it makes a better Tomato or more Tomatoes, I'm in!


----------



## wormil

It would be interesting to try some with and some without the banana egg combo. But I've never heard of it.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I know that this is really random and off topic but I had an old timer tell me that the way to grow the best tomatoes is to add a banana and an egg to the hole when you plant. I figured I would ask you all since you are the most knowledgeable and spread out group of people I know. Has anyone ever heard of this or anything like it? I am going to try it and compare to the rest of the crop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoohBaah


You just need the egg shell & banana peel (calcium & potassium), coffee grounds are good too.
Break them up a bit first, don't just lob them in.


----------



## Lazyman

I too am skeptical that either will break down quickly enough to be of much benefit to the plant. The fat in the egg yoke in particular seems like it will need some specialized microbes to break it down. Personally, I feed my banana peels and eggshells to my earthworm bin and use the castings to enhance the soil. I think that just adding some compost will be more effective. But try it with and without and let us know.


----------



## PoohBaah

I agree with you all. I think that could be merit to having them broken down with composting but in current form I have my doubts. But I will humor my grandmother in law and the old timer that told her about it.

Also Kenny by beverage of choice over the weekend was Stiegl Radler and it was quite refreshing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What is that Neil? Looks too light for a hefe but one of my favorite beers right now is Schofenhaufer (I probably spelled that wrong) which is a grapefruit hefe and it's incredibly yummy. I would love to try that one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I know that this is really random and off topic but I had an old timer tell me that the way to grow the best tomatoes is to add a banana and an egg to the hole when you plant. I figured I would ask you all since you are the most knowledgeable and spread out group of people I know. Has anyone ever heard of this or anything like it? I am going to try it and compare to the rest of the crop.


Every banana peel we have gets placed at the base of my Wife's rose bush. Summer or winter, that's where they go. The roses bloom like crazy every summer.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, that is some awesome turning on those bowls! The way we have had so much rain, my lathe is back in hibernation. I had more outside turning time in the winter! Makes me fear for this swap and my mallet. :-(


----------



## EarlS

Neil - here are a couple of "progress" teasers. The jig is my entry in the "most ugly jig" competition, if there is ever one.










The tenon from the handle is inserted in the right hand brace and the front and back side curves can be made using the router. The left and right curves will use the same jig but the right brace will need a mortise that is vertical rather than horizontal. The piece behind the handle is temporary. The handles will be cut from 12" pieces so they can be held in place with a clamp below the area to but cut. Yep - rough and ugly. Oh, and it is upside down too.










These are the only test pieces that remotely resemble a mallet. I blew the end off one of the handle pieces trying to get a round over bit to work. No such luck so I'm waiting for the rasp.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Well, if there is an ugly jig competition
Us Luddites use them sometimes as well


----------



## PoohBaah

> What is that Neil? Looks too light for a hefe but one of my favorite beers right now is Schofenhaufer (I probably spelled that wrong) which is a grapefruit hefe and it's incredibly yummy. I would love to try that one.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave its a pretty simple beer that is just plain refreshing. It has a big grapefruit flavor and aroma to it but it lacks real depth in flavor and complexity. That being said it is the perfect beer for after working outside all afternoon. It really it the spot after baling hay all weekend long.


----------



## jmartel

> Very nice Mos! I just bought a pontoon, well I'll finish the deal tomorrow. Tomorrow is the lake test and we will bring it home (it's used) after that if everything checks out.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Just remember the 2 happiest days of a boat owners life. The day they buy their boat and the day they sell it. And I say this as someone who makes their living designing boats.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Very nice Mos! I just bought a pontoon, well I'll finish the deal tomorrow. Tomorrow is the lake test and we will bring it home (it's used) after that if everything checks out.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Just remember the 2 happiest days of a boat owners life. The day they buy their boat and the day they sell it. And I say this as someone who makes their living designing boats.
> 
> - jmartel


I have always been of the mind set that ts better to know someone with a boat than to actually own one.


----------



## Mosquito

JMart, you might say that as someone who makes their living designing boats, but having had one (or two) in the family for the past 20+ years, I would definitely refute that… From a lot of what you post about motorcycles, I'd say those are more work than boats lol

Proper maintenance and care has made our boat ownership relatively uneventful from a big expense/large failure standpoint. And the last boat we had was almost 30 years old before we got rid of it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jmartel and Neil,

I have literally said both of those things to my wife several times. We have a huge family so four of us went in on this boat so it's really not too expensive and it should get plenty of use. We just set up a google calendar for the boat and you can claim your day/weekend and that's that. We set an amount to pitch in to a repair/maintenance fund so we should be able to handle that stuff out of that fund so I think it won't be too bad. Honestly, I've never had a huge desire to actually own a boat but my wife always has wanted one.

This one comes with a fish finder, trolling motor and a couple live wells so I could see myself getting enjoying it as well. We will see.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We also already have a couple boats in the family Mos, this just adds another.

This one has a 115hp mercury so it can pull a smaller skier and tubes and stuff as well so everyone should enjoy it. It's the first pontoon in the family. 26' long.


----------



## Mosquito

that's a lot of pontoon lol Ours is a 185 (18.5'), and suites us nicely. I didn't think I'd care for having a pontoon, until we got one… Different type of thing from the speedboat. More relaxing (though that's likely because ours isn't as fast lol)


----------



## Lazyman

Dang. Swaps are a great at pushing me to try things I otherwise wouldn't do. I've made 2 different styles for this swap so far and I wish I'd made these a long time ago. Looks like I am going to have to make duplicates so I can keep one for myself. Of course, I have one more type I'm thinking about trying that will really stretch my skills into a new arena. With so much time left, and being retired, I am going to have a shop full of mallets and hammers before this is all over.


----------



## RichBolduc

Looks like i have blanks coming in to try my hand at turning….. Someone may be getting multiple mallets from me…













































Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, I definitely don't have any interest in a speedboat. My brother in law has one and it's cool and all but I'm extremely busy daily. A large family means it's always someone's birthday party or graduation or whatever. I have over 30 nieces and nephews and I see at least 25 of them every couple of weeks between family stuff and birthdays so we are pretty active. Not to mention my own kids, one who's active in high school sports so that eats time, then a regular job, then Kelley Crafts always owing someone something from the shop….literally everyday is pretty booked for me. So slowing down on lake day is exactly how I like it.

I actually told them all we wouldn't be in the deal unless it was a pontoon. When we hit the lake there's always people waiting for rides on the boat or the quads or whatever so I wanted a pontoon, and a fishing boat which this one kind of is. Plus fun for the kids on the tubes and stuff.

Heading out to do the lake test in a few. Enjoy your day gentlemen.


----------



## JayT

> Enjoy your day gentlemen.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Gentlemen? You sure you're posting in the right thread? 

Not a boat guy, or a lake/water guy at all. Got enough things that kill every available bit of time, space and disposable income without taking on that, too. Glad you guys enjoy it, though.

Rich, if you've got too much wood taking up space, I can PM you my address.

Lazyman, I've got prototypes in several designs, now to narrow down what to actually build to send. I'm going to be giving away lots of mallets the way this is going, there's not enough room in my shop for that many.


----------



## jmartel

It was mostly said in jest. I grew up essentially living on the docks as a kid. Just remember all the work my dad has done on every boat they have owned.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Looks like i have blanks coming in to try my hand at turning….. Someone may be getting multiple mallets from me…
> Rich
> - RichBolduc


What are the species of your blanks? Some look pretty fancy.


----------



## EarlS

Lazy - I have a total of 5 types of mallet I want to build, 3 variations on each….. guess I'd better get moving too.

Rich - ooohhh those are some Purdy chunks of wood… let's see, canarywood, tulipwood, snakewood, wenge or bocote, spalted curly maple. How did I do?


----------



## RichBolduc

From top to bottom

4×4x12 Tigerwood
3×3x12 Marblewood
3 5/8×3 5/8 Spalted maple
3×3x6 Bocote
2×2x12 Vurly Ambrosia Maple

and I also forgot to post this. 2×2x12 Spalted Tamarind









and an 8×8x4 Hickory chunk










Hickory's most likely becoming a bowl I hope…. and then some of the left overs will become wine stoppers.

Rich



> Looks like i have blanks coming in to try my hand at turning….. Someone may be getting multiple mallets from me…
> Rich
> - RichBolduc
> 
> What are the species of your blanks? Some look pretty fancy.
> 
> - bobasaurus


----------



## EarlS

I looked tigerwood up on the "Wood Database" and it didn't show up. Canarywood looks very similar to it.

My first guess on the 2nd piece was marble wood but the pictures didn't match yours. So I went with tulipwood.

I never would have guessed spalted maple for the 3rd piece. That piece sure has a lot of color. Should look great as a mallet.

I'll have to do some more reading on the differentiation between maple and ambrosia maple. Let me guess - ambrosia maple costs more ;+) ??

Looks like I might have done better by guessing the shape of the pieces than the species.


----------



## RichBolduc

They use Tigerwood a lot for flooring. It's janka listing is 1850. "Tigerwood is known by a variety of names - Brazilian koa, Congowood, African walnut, coubaril, bototo, zorrowood or muiracatiara, to name a few." per https://www.wagnermeters.com/wood-moisture-meter/dramatic-beauty-strength-tigerwood/

I'm looking at some Asian Satinwood (crape myrtle) burl which is gorgeous too, but that would be to soft for anything I think.

Rich



> I looked tigerwood up on the "Wood Database" and it didn t show up. Canarywood looks very similar to it.
> 
> My first guess on the 2nd piece was marble wood but the pictures didn t match yours. So I went with tulipwood.
> 
> I never would have guessed spalted maple for the 3rd piece. That piece sure has a lot of color. Should look great as a mallet.
> 
> I ll have to do some more reading on the differentiation between maple and ambrosia maple. Let me guess - ambrosia maple costs more ;+) ??
> 
> Looks like I might have done better by guessing the shape of the pieces than the species.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## bobasaurus

I just cut up some spalted tamarind, I thought it was a rare lumber but suddenly I'm seeing more and more stuff made from it here. I sawed a small log into smaller boards:


----------



## builtinbkyn

Purdy stuff


----------



## RichBolduc

Ambrosia maple is just maple that has been infested wit Ambrosia beetles. They do this with lots of wood. Beetles bore in to a tree and it causes a fungus which colors it.

Rich



> I ll have to do some more reading on the differentiation between maple and ambrosia maple. Let me guess - ambrosia maple costs more ;+) ??
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## PoohBaah

Ambrosia maple is some beautiful stuff. It really makes some neat colors and patterns in wood.


----------



## Lazyman

> I m looking at some Asian Satinwood (crape myrtle) burl which is gorgeous too, but that would be to soft for anything I think.
> 
> - RichBolduc


Crepe myrtle is a joy to turn and a great wood for beginning turners. While fairly soft, the grain is very dense & fine and very white. Out of curiousity I whacked a chunk it I have sitting in my shop on the end grain with a narrow tack hammer and it didn't dent at all so it might actually work pretty well for a mallet.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thanks for the info. The burl that this guy is selling on ebay is gorgeous.










Rich


> I m looking at some Asian Satinwood (crape myrtle) burl which is gorgeous too, but that would be to soft for anything I think.
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Crepe myrtle is a joy to turn and a great wood for beginning turners. While fairly soft, the grain is very dense & fine and very white. Out of curiousity I whacked a chunk it I have sitting in my shop on the end grain with a narrow tack hammer and it didn t dent at all so it might actually work pretty well for a mallet.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## Lazyman

Even though that is a burl, I am not sure that is the same thing as crepe myrtle. Might be another type of wood that goes by Asian satinwood? Satinwood is one of the terms for wood (similar to teak and mahogany) that gets used very loosely. Very pretty though. Would make a beautiful piece no matter what is made with it.


----------



## Lazyman

I finally worked on that chisel I showed you a few days ago. This will be my mallet prototype tester. Heat and hammer didn't work well for unrolling the edge. I guess I just couldn't get enough heat into it with my MAP torch so I reverted to grinding. Kind of an ugly grind but functional. Turned a quick handle for it out of pecan. I decided to use traditional spindle tools instead of carbide this time and I've decided that using the easier carbide tools so much made me forget how to use a skew chisel. You cannot beat the finish you get from skew chisel so I am going to have to practice that again. Time to finally make some file handles and then finally make handles for those Grace USA screwdriver shanks that Kenny helped us buy almost 2 years ago.


----------



## wormil

Earl, Tigerwood should come up as Goncalo Alves, I just got back from the lumberyard looking at some.


----------



## RichBolduc

This is another burl that he's selling with the exact same description. Any clue what it may be?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EXOTIC-WOOD-ASIAN-SATINWOOD-BURL-TURNING-BLANK-MPB484/153041967581?hash=item23a20319dd:g:ywIAAOSw3pZbDeMW

Rich



> Even though that is a burl, I am not sure that is the same thing as crepe myrtle. Might be another type of wood that goes by Asian satinwood? Satinwood is one of the terms for wood (similar to teak and mahogany) that gets used very loosely. Very pretty though. Would make a beautiful piece no matter what is made with it.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## builtinbkyn

Finished up one item for the swap. Planning out the second. I think I deserve a coldie. Well it is just a little past beer-thirty


----------



## HokieKen

Boats being bought and mallets being made. Nice work all. Personally, I'm sitting on my ass in a cushy suite in a waterpark resort in the Smokey Mountains  We brought the grandkids for a long weekend. So y'all keep workin' and I'll check in on ya periodically ;-)

Nathan, don't feel bad, my Grace drivers are all still in the box… And I just recently decided to try to master the skew. I've a long way to go but it's a darn versatile tool.


----------



## Lazyman

> This is another burl that he s selling with the exact same description. Any clue what it may be?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/EXOTIC-WOOD-ASIAN-SATINWOOD-BURL-TURNING-BLANK-MPB484/153041967581?hash=item23a20319dd:g:ywIAAOSw3pZbDeMW
> RichBolduc


Rich

Perhaps it is species related to crepe myrtles which may be why the seller calls them that. There are dozens of them 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagerstroemia

- Lazyman

-


----------



## builtinbkyn

I may just have to drop out of the swap or make something else. Looking at what I made yesterday - it came out so great I probably have to keep it for myself. Anyone else ever have this problem during a swap? ;-P Guess I have to get back to the drawing board, but not try so hard so I'll have something to send I don't want to keep lol


----------



## Lazyman

> I may just have to drop out of the swap or make something else. Looking at what I made yesterday - it came out so great I probably have to keep it for myself. Anyone else ever have this problem during a swap? ;-P Guess I have to get back to the drawing board, but not try so hard so I ll have something to send I don t want to keep lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


+1, That is why I am about to start on my 3rd item. I've actually thought about "testing" them so they would look used enough that I cannot send them in good faith. Good thing they have been fun to make.


----------



## EarlS

Bill - now you know why I'm planning to make 5 different styles with variations on each style. I can cull through them and pick the best ones. There should be enough good ones that I can keep some and still have something nice for the swap. Of course the left overs can then be used as gifts for relatives or something.


----------



## doubleG469

Bill I am actually on my 4th build, one trashed, one to send and two to keep so far…..

Hoping to finish this off this weekend but you never know I may get myself another one.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WOOO HOOOOO 1/3 OF THE P's keep em coming guys :<))


----------



## PoohBaah

Yes for 2 1/2 weeks left I am excited how many P's there are. As soon as everyone has their progress pictures in I will send out the recipients info. I figure if we are all on track or ahead we can move the timeline up but that does not mean that there is any pressure to finish early. Well Kenny might start bugging people but we can ignore him.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Well Kenny might start bugging people but we can ignore him.
> 
> - PoohBaah


WHOS KENNY ? ? ? :<)))))) LMAO


----------



## bndawgs

Sorry for the random post, but in regards to the tomato/banana/egg post, but people add crushed eggs shells to help with blossom end rot on the tomatoes, which is caused by a lack of calcium.

I can't speak to the banana part. maybe they were going to eat it and it fell in the hole? lol


----------



## wormil

I use miracle grow, good stuff. We compost too.


----------



## RichBolduc

Do you want us to email you the progress pics or are the things being posted in here sufficient?

Rich



> Yes for 2 1/2 weeks left I am excited how many P s there are. As soon as everyone has their progress pictures in I will send out the recipients info. I figure if we are all on track or ahead we can move the timeline up but that does not mean that there is any pressure to finish early. Well Kenny might start bugging people but we can ignore him.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## PoohBaah

Please email me that way I know that I get it on here and in the spreadsheet.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Definitely don't count on me being early. I've taken on something unique and different than what everyone else will be making I think and I have a week vacation coming in two weeks so I definitely won't make any promises that I'll ship early.

Although there's a chance. I found a forge in Phoenix that hosts an "open forge night". For $20 you get to go in there and use all of their tools for the 3.5 hour event. I called them to see what it's all about and they say 15-20 people usually show up so I have no idea how much time I would get on a power hammer or press but if I do get enough time then I could get the hard part over with much quicker and I could probably be early. So we will see. There's only one open forge night left between now and the ship deadline. So I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Woodmaster1

That's why you make something that is so bad you wouldn't want it.(lol)


> I may just have to drop out of the swap or make something else. Looking at what I made yesterday - it came out so great I probably have to keep it for myself. Anyone else ever have this problem during a swap? ;-P Guess I have to get back to the drawing board, but not try so hard so I ll have something to send I don t want to keep lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


----------



## bobasaurus

> Definitely don t count on me being early. I ve taken on something unique and different than what everyone else will be making I think and I have a week vacation coming in two weeks so I definitely won t make any promises that I ll ship early.
> 
> Although there s a chance. I found a forge in Phoenix that hosts an "open forge night". For $20 you get to go in there and use all of their tools for the 3.5 hour event. I called them to see what it s all about and they say 15-20 people usually show up so I have no idea how much time I would get on a power hammer or press but if I do get enough time then I could get the hard part over with much quicker and I could probably be early. So we will see. There s only one open forge night left between now and the ship deadline. So I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Damascus stuff isn't easy, it's kind of a ridiculous amount of work without power forging equipment. There is a blacksmith shop 1 mile from my house that I've visited for demonstrations, but they don't allow anyone else to use their equipment (including a monstrous power hammer).


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That s why you make something that is so bad you wouldn t want it.(lol)
> 
> I may just have to drop out of the swap or make something else. Looking at what I made yesterday - it came out so great I probably have to keep it for myself. Anyone else ever have this problem during a swap? ;-P Guess I have to get back to the drawing board, but not try so hard so I ll have something to send I don t want to keep lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Yeah I've experienced that  Hoping fourth time's a charm.


----------



## duckmilk

Got back from Charleston SC and Savanna GA late last night after several weather related flight delays. Had a bunch of stuff to catch up on here.

Jeez!! You guys have been busy! Just got caught up on the conversation.

Kenny, I sent you an email, but when you cut into that osage, I hope there aren't many bug tracks to deal with. I saw the other blank you were sent and it looked fantastic. I treated this one right after I cut it, but there was evidence of pre-existing damage. I put bug killer in there and wrapped it in 2 layers of black plastic, then left it in the TX summer sun for 2 months.
It was green when I cut it, so the heat, moisture left in it and insecticide should have killed everything. Interestingly, I was previously told that it is extremely hard to kill Bois d'Arc trees, but our mule did by rubbing all of the bark off it, lol.


----------



## jmartel

Should be finishing my assembly table tomorrow-ish and then can get working on a mallet for this. Too many projects, not enough time.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ughhhh don't mention an assembly table… that's my next thing i need to find time for.

Rich



> Should be finishing my assembly table tomorrow-ish and then can get working on a mallet for this. Too many projects, not enough time.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## EarlS

I think I might have enough done on a mallet to qualify for a progress picture. The Lee Valley rasp showed up yesterday so I tried it out on the handle that I had cut. I was a bit concerned that I would mess up the curve of the handle or not get a smooth, consistent roundover, but it felt like I've been using it for years. After some sanding to 2000 grit, just to see what it will look like finished, I noticed a couple of teeth marks from the rasp that will need to be re-sanded.

Anyone have ideas on a good way to finish exotics (African blackwood, cocobolo, ziricote, brown ebony, katalox, bloodwood) for a mallet? I was thinking lacquer or clear shellac and then some wax. I definitely don't want to put a finish on that won't dry.


----------



## HokieKen

Leave it alone Earl. If it's oily enough, no finish needed. Maybe a coat of wax for a little protection from glue/water/oil.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Here's a teaser


----------



## PoohBaah

> Here s a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Bill you realize this is the mallet swap. The box was was over 2 months ago.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Bill you realize this is the mallet swap. The box was was over 2 months ago.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Oops :O …............................ ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

That's okay Bill. You can just send the bandsaw if you get my name. Hell, I'll even pick it up! ;-))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That's okay Bill. You can just send the bandsaw if you get my name. Hell, I'll even pick it up! ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


Man I love this bandsaw, especially after installing the ceramic guides. Easy to set up, dust collection is great and there's zero drift. Always had to fiddle around with the Grizzly to get it to track well after changing blades.


----------



## jmartel

> Ughhhh don t mention an assembly table… that s my next thing i need to find time for.
> 
> Rich
> - RichBolduc


Mine was quick and dirty. Did the wood whisperer style one. Took me all of a day to get the cabinet carcass and torsion box done. It's brad nails and glue for the top and pocket holes and glue for the base. No fancy joinery needed for shop furniture. The thing that's taking time is doing the drawers and fitting it out. But if you want to wait on that part, you can have a good assembly table done in a weekend and worry about storage later.

It's not even finished and the top has succumbed to the plague of being a horizontal surface that collects items.


----------



## RichBolduc

Mine's going to be a modified version of Johnny Brooke's Ultimate T-Track one..

Rich



> Ughhhh don t mention an assembly table… that s my next thing i need to find time for.
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Rich
> 
> Mine was quick and dirty. Did the wood whisperer style one. Took me all of a day to get the cabinet carcass and torsion box done. It s brad nails and glue for the top and pocket holes and glue for the base. No fancy joinery needed for shop furniture. The thing that s taking time is doing the drawers and fitting it out. But if you want to wait on that part, you can have a good assembly table done in a weekend and worry about storage later.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## PoohBaah

Has anyone checked out the beautiful work of wood that Matt Cremona is creating as an out feedtable currently?


----------



## Lazyman

> Mine was quick and dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


If that is quick and dirty then mine is just dirty but I use it every day in one way or another. I doubles as an outfeed table. I left big wings on it so I could put a vice on the end which I did later. I used an old desktop with a plastic laminate top which is excellent for glue ups and finishing. Almost nothing permanently sticks to it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I have a big hunk of bowling lane that's waiting in the garage for me to turn into an assembly table. Heck I should just do it and clear some space out of the garage. Ah, once I'm done with these swap items.

However I did pick up something on my way to Rockler for supplies, that's pretty cool and was an awesome deal. Someone here on LJs posted about the Little Ripper a few months back. Thought it was pretty cool after watching the video. About a week later I was at a place called Saw Sales north of Pittsburgh. They carry Jet, PM, Festool and have a host of woodworking/metal working supplies and equipment. Well they had just bought back a bunch of equipment from the estate of a customer. The guy was an MD and had pretty much every toy and tool you could have for both WW and metal working. I went to look at a used Jet 22-44 they had listed. They want too much for a used machine, but I did see they had the Little Ripper sitting on a table with a ton of other stuff. That's when the guy explained to me about the purchases from the state, but he didn't know what the heck "the black thing" was for or what it was worth. I told him what it was and that I'd send him the link to it. Today I picked it and the Round Ripper up for 200 bucks. It's missing the steel angles that mount to the bandsaw table, but everything else is there. The package would have cost more than twice that new. Hey once in a while even I get lucky lol



















Here's a link to the Little Ripper and a video.

OK back to finishing up my swap items.


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty slick Bill! Been thinking I need to make a similar sled. The way that one clamps down gives me some good ideas.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Pretty slick Bill! Been thinking I need to make a similar sled. The way that one clamps down gives me some good ideas.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah I never would have paid the retail price, but at what I got it for, I think this was a good addition at a good price. Cuts round bowl blanks and can slice logs


----------



## duckmilk

Actually Bill, I was just watching a video of the Hammer bandsaw that you have from their website. That video shows a shop made jig for ripping logs. It looks like a really nice bandsaw and Felder has a store less than 40 miles from me. Prices new aren't too bad either. Hmmm
Do you have the table extensions, or are those an accessory?


----------



## bobasaurus

I'll try to pick up some propane this weekend and forge something out for the swap. It'll be good practice making hammers, since my previous attempts were kind of bad. Punching the hole straight gets me every time, no idea how Dave gets his so clean.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Actually Bill, I was just watching a video of the Hammer bandsaw that you have from their website. That video shows a shop made jig for ripping logs. It looks like a really nice bandsaw and Felder has a store less than 40 miles from me. Prices new aren t too bad either. Hmmm
> Do you have the table extensions, or are those an accessory?
> 
> - duckmilk


Yeah they're in Texas and seven other locations around the US. Duck I bought it used, but totally refurbished prior to sale. Actually picked it up at the machine shop and the work is guaranteed by them for 24mo. No accessories other than the fence. I purchased the ceramic guides directly from Felder/Hammer. Great upgrade. I love using that machine.

I watched that video too - the one where they made a chair using only the bandsaw? It has some neat accessories for other operations other than what you would expect from a bandsaw. Heck it's a giant belt sander if you want lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I ll try to pick up some propane this weekend and forge something out for the swap. It ll be good practice making hammers, since my previous attempts were kind of bad. Punching the hole straight gets me every time, no idea how Dave gets his so clean.
> 
> - bobasaurus


I turn my hammer blank around 180 during each heat. For example, in one heat I hit the punch in with a few blows, turn it 180 and hit the punch in a few blows and turn it a couple times if I haven't lost heat yet. Otherwise I just throw it back in. I also punch from both sides (top and bottom).

If my punch isn't dead straight or I'm leaning to one side, turning the blanks 180 evens things into a straight hole. From there I use the big drift through both sides of the eye to just spread it out a little more and work the rest of the hammer design.

For 1.75" round bar steel it takes me about an hour and a half to get the eye drifted and that's from the time I fire up the forge.

I enjoy making forging hammers for sure. My swap item will not be a forging hammer so go for it buddy.


----------



## duckmilk

I saw that too. I may have to save up some beer money for a while. I've been wanting a decent bandsaw.
However, we are also saving for a house build next year so it may take a while.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...no idea how Dave gets his so clean.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Etsy


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> ...no idea how Dave gets his so clean.
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> Etsy
> 
> - HokieKen


Shhhh…...


----------



## jeffswildwood

Finally had a chance to work on a mallet. I made a couple attempts. Fail on both accounts. Their pretty, and strong but just not right. Boring the handle hole has got me each time, no matter how careful I was. Frustrated. :-((


----------



## JayT

Teaser. It's either a part for a mallet or a hamster dumbbell.


----------



## duckmilk

> Finally had a chance to work on a mallet. I made a couple attempts. Fail on both accounts. Their pretty, and strong but just not right. Boring the handle hole has got me each time, no matter how careful I was. Frustrated. :-((
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Maybe bore a smaller hole and file or chisel it to the correct dimension (or direction)?


----------



## duckmilk

BTW Bill, how much does the Hammer bandsaw weigh? I have plywood floors on 16" center slats fastened to a concrete slab, so there is some give to the flooring.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> BTW Bill, how much does the Hammer bandsaw weigh? I have plywood floors on 16" center slats fastened to a concrete slab, so there is some give to the flooring.
> 
> - duckmilk


It weighs more than me lol The specs on the site say 374lbs. Your floor will handle that. If you get bounce, put another piece of 3/4" plywood under it.


----------



## Lazyman

I've seen the Little Ripper videos and as often as I wind up slicing or milling logs and boards on my band saw the hard way, it would be pretty handy. I made a simple sled using a bar clamp and it is better than nothing but man, the videos make it look really simple.


----------



## Lazyman

> BTW Bill, how much does the Hammer bandsaw weigh? I have plywood floors on 16" center slats fastened to a concrete slab, so there is some give to the flooring.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> It weighs more than me lol The specs on the site say 374lbs. Your floor will handle that. If you get bounce, put another piece of 3/4" plywood under it.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Better yet, put an air sled under it so you can move it around without wheels using your shop vac. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64558.
I put one under my 340+ lbs Grizzly bandsaw and it actually works fairly well. I never have to move it very far but as long as I take my time it works fine. Look at his drill press sled project to see how it is made.


----------



## doubleG469

Bill I really like that sled but dang that's pricey for a jig. I'll stick to my homemade jig, as a matter of fact I just threw mine away and need to make a new improved one this weekend.

After I replace the rotors and brakes on the wifes car. Oh and take all my junk wood to the dump (wife called me a hoarder, she may be right) pics to come on that adventure.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Bill I really like that sled but dang that s pricey for a jig. I ll stick to my homemade jig, as a matter of fact I just threw mine away and need to make a new improved one this weekend.
> 
> After I replace the rotors and brakes on the wifes car. Oh and take all my junk wood to the dump (wife called me a hoarder, she may be right) pics to come on that adventure.
> 
> - doubleG469


Don't disagree Gary. Never would have thought of purchasing it for the price on the web site. I'm sure I could have made it or something similar, but I think the price I paid and for what it can do, was reasonable. Now I need to use it to make the purchase worth it lol I'm pretty sure I'll get some good use out of it. Heck I might be able to find some other uses for it too lol


----------



## duckmilk

Just finished patching a hole in our asphalt driveway that is shared by 2 other households. Started with 3 bags of repair and it didn't quite fill it, so drove back to Ace and finally filled it with 2 more bags. I was trying to get this done before it got too hot, didn't happen. Temp was 98 when I was done. I quit the water and switched to beer for the last hour )

My floor is not level enough for an air sled but it is an interesting idea.



> Bill I really like that sled but dang that s pricey for a jig. I ll stick to my homemade jig, as a matter of fact I just threw mine away and need to make a new improved one this weekend.
> 
> - doubleG469


Gary, if you go to this Felder Hammer site, there is a video (I think the second one) that shows a pretty slick homemade jig to slice logs. You might get some ideas from it. Scroll down a little way to see the vids.

http://us.feldershop.com/en-US/en-US/en-US/Sawing/Machines/Hammer-N4400.html


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Just finished patching a hole in our asphalt driveway that is shared by 2 other households. Started with 3 bags of repair and it didn t quite fill it, so drove back to Ace and finally filled it with 2 more bags. I was trying to get this done before it got too hot, didn t happen. Temp was 98 when I was done. I quit the water and switched to beer for the last hour )
> 
> - duckmilk


5 bags holy cow LOL :<))


----------



## bobasaurus




----------



## duckmilk

Nice, how long is that forge Allen?


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're a better man than I, Gunga-Duck. Sounds like you earned a beer. Or even two! ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

Oops, nice sideways picture. Stupid phone. The forge opening dimensions are 6-5/8"W x 6"H x 16"L


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ooooooooo! Nice pro forge Allen! Don't want those blades coming out sideways


----------



## builtinbkyn

Say Duck I have some cracks in my driveway. Could use your experience and tenacity ;p


----------



## ToddJB

Amigos! I've missed all the hubbub. I know I've missed the registration date… does that make it too late to join if I promise to make progress pic deadline? Don't bend the rules if you're not comfortable doing so.


----------



## wormil

Gotta have Todd in the swap.


----------



## JayT

Pooh, it's up to you, but I'm perfectly fine with a late entry if they meet the progress pic deadline. Especially when we know they can make mallets like these:


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I say welcome Todd :<))


----------



## HokieKen

It's about damn time Todd!


----------



## PoohBaah

I say we can allow it just hit the progress date and we will be good. That puts us back up to 30 participants.


----------



## MikeTurner

Hi Neil, I know this maybe early but is there going to be another swap later on in the yr maybe?Too much going on right but I may can work something in for next one if it something turning. Thanks !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Hi Neil, I know this maybe early but is there going to be another swap later on in the yr maybe?Too much going on right but I may can work something in for next one if it something turning. Thanks !
> 
> - Mike Turner


YES…. in fall ….. project TBD :<))


----------



## HokieKen

We'll do a beer swap right after this one's over Mike if that interests you


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ut oh :O


----------



## MikeTurner

A beer swap.Never made any beer lol.


----------



## builtinbkyn

OK my box is done. When do we ship?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> OK my box is done. When do we ship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn


too fancy Bill ….now I have to rethink my entry :<((


----------



## Lazyman

> A beer swap.Never made any beer lol.
> 
> - Mike Turner


Hah! It's about drinking it, not making it.


----------



## bobasaurus

Yesterday I forged a handled hammer eye punch, a hammer eye drift, attempted a second hammer eye punch from a railroad spike that didn't really work out, and started on the swap item. My arm is tired today.

Got to try the hot punch dies in my guillotine tool, they really work well:










Here is a cryptic (and ugly) preview of the swap item:


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Here is a cryptic (and ugly) preview of the swap item:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bobasaurus


If ya get Kenny just ship as is I reckon


----------



## MikeB_UK

Nice box bill, that drink looks suspiciously non alcoholic though.


----------



## HokieKen

> If ya get Kenny just ship as is I reckon
> 
> - MikeBUK


Definitely! A chunka steel with a handle sounds like a hammer to me ;-)



> Nice box bill, that drink looks suspiciously non alcoholic though.
> 
> - MikeBUK


Surely a UK guy has heard of Irish coffee ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK guys, here's where I'm at. I am struggling. My mallets have not been coming out how I want them, that's no problem, a design change is all I need to do. My problem is time, it's pushing the progress pic date and I don't have one. In addition to the swap mallet I have been covered up. To make things worse, while carrying my lathe and tools in when the rain hit, I twisted something in my back. I'm having trouble walking now. I know from the past this will heal but will put me further behind. I going to still hang in there until the deadlines but I hope things get better for me soon.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

please take care of yourself Jeff very understandable if you have to drop but im hoping some rest will make you healthy again … suks getting older I know :<((((


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear about your back Jeff. Hang in there.
In reference to the back, if it is just a muscle strain, early on you should be applying cold to the area to reduce inflammation. Later (a day or so) apply heat to increase blood flow and healing. My wife just did something to her back and felt some relief after lying on a cold pack for a while and is somewhat better today.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Surely a UK guy has heard of Irish coffee ;-)
> - HokieKen


Not only have I heard of it, I can tell at a glance that that isn't it 
The best we can hope for is a Baileys-iced-mocha there


----------



## MikeB_UK

Get well soon Jeff, pulled muscle in the back is bloody annoying.
Heavy lifting is what in-laws are for, oversee next time


----------



## duckmilk

No more push mowing for Jeff for a while. I guess his wife will have to step up ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

> No more push mowing for Jeff for a while. I guess his wife will have to step up ;-P
> 
> - duckmilk


LOL, I told my Wife I have three days to get better, she asked what happens in three days, I said the grass will need mowing.  Thanks for the encouragement guys, I'm just down, not out yet. I just keep forgetting I'm 60+1, not 40 something anymore. One of the worst feelings you can have is to drop out of a swap and then reveal day hits! )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hope your back gets better soon, Jeff. Between bad knees and bad back I went through a few thousand-count bottles of ibuprofen over the past few years, so I feel your pain.

Got all my lumber prepped for the long-handled dustpan today. Resawed a 3/4"x3"x4' piece of poplar into two heavy quarters and cut sides and a back. Also got the handle and pivot fashioned out of ash.

Bill, that's a nice looking box! You're a little tardy, though. The box swap ended over a month ago. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Well… just got back from vacation. Cut the grass and cleaned out the truck and decided to spend a few minutes on the piece I was turning. Long-story-short, a few hundred milliseconds with a skew chisel ruined it completely so I'm back to square one on my swap mallet. Grrrrrrr :-(


----------



## bobasaurus

Skew chisels are the devil. I hate them so very much. Every video you see they're like "whoosh" with a skew and get perfect beads and smoothing cuts. When I try, it's 0.5 seconds until a catastrophic catch.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with ya there bobasaurus lol


----------



## HokieKen

I feel ya Allen and Mos'. I did some pretty extensive practicing a while back though because skews are so very versatile and will leave a finish like nothing else. But, no matter how much I practice, it seems I can't avoid catches. And, for me at least, catches with a skew are usually fatal… I'll learn one day and just use gouges and my carbide tools and sand the hell out of everything!


----------



## Mosquito

I don't get too many catches with my skew, but I don't do a ton with them other than smoothing larger areas. It's just that catches with the skew are probably the scariest ones for me lol. On the treadle lathe though, none of the catches are that bad, because it just stops the piece and the belt slips lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Hope your back gets better soon, Jeff. Between bad knees and bad back I went through a few thousand-count bottles of ibuprofen over the past few years, so I feel your pain.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


watch the advil Dave I got bad kidneys from too much :<((((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> No more push mowing for Jeff for a while. I guess his wife will have to step up ;-P
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> LOL, I told my Wife I have three days to get better, she asked what happens in three days, I said the grass will need mowing.  Thanks for the encouragement guys, I m just down, not out yet. I just keep forgetting I m 60+1, not 40 something anymore. One of the worst feelings you can have is to drop out of a swap and then reveal day hits! )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


hey buddy I have an idea … time for a riding mower LOL :<)))



> Well… just got back from vacation. Cut the grass and cleaned out the truck and decided to spend a few minutes on the piece I was turning. Long-story-short, a few hundred milliseconds with a skew chisel ruined it completely so I'm back to square one on my swap mallet. Grrrrrrr :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


that suks Kenny :<((((


----------



## jmartel

Nah, go hardcore and get a scythe instead.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Mike it was 8am when I took that pic. Oh I know that might be a wee bit late in the day for some over the pond, but it was just coffee for me 

Jeff sorry to hear about your back. Back pain is debilitating. A good chiropractor might help or a shot of Makers followed by a massage 

Yeah I know I missed the box swap Dave. Had to somehow include one in this, even if it is just to hold this swap's items 

Neil I need a "P" next to my name. Check your email! Actually I'll be ready to ship by Tuesday. Man these swaps last an eternity. Only took 18 months to build the Empire State Building ;p


----------



## PoohBaah

> Neil I need a "P" next to my name. Check your email! Actually I ll be ready to ship by Tuesday. Man these swaps last an eternity. Only took 18 months to build the Empire State Building ;p
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I got ya Bill. Im just a little slow on the weekends.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> watch the advil Dave I got bad kidneys from too much :<((((((


I'm off it completely again, Tony. I've heard of plenty of people with trouble with it. Sucks. After back surgery last December, I've been in pretty good shape, and between the hand-tool woodworking and walkies with my sweetie, trying to *stay* in good shape. Hand-dimensioning all my lumber is a fairly good workout, and I find I like working with 3/8 or 1/4 stock, so I'm doing a lot of resawing.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ok….. so I'm having a ton of fun with the lathe thanks to this project… and the wife wants to kill me with all the different wood I'm buying for it…. Hope the turning tools you guys recommended from KellyCrafts are as good as you're making them out to be since I just ordered a set.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

I'm busy for a couple of days and I come back to 54 new posts…..

After reading about Jeff and Ken's misfortune I'm getting paranoid. I'm getting close to having something that should be swap caliber. Fortunately, I'm making the mallets in pairs so if I mess one up I have a spare.

I'm most concerned about the finish. I put some Seal-A-Cell on a test piece of African blackwood and it just puddled up on the surface and never dried. Next up, I'm going to try some shellac sealer and laquer and see how they do. If nothing works well, I might have to take the advice Kenny gave and just polish everything out to 2000 grit or so.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I have two fellows in my turners club that are experts with a skew it's amazing. Myself not so much I try to stay away from using it as much as possible. I have accidentally threaded a few pieces with the skew.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ok….. so I m having a ton of fun with the lathe thanks to this project… and the wife wants to kill me with all the different wood I m buying for it…. Hope the turning tools you guys recommended from KellyCrafts are as good as you re making them out to be since I just ordered a set.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Excellent decision Rich. I have no doubt you'll be tickled with them! Tell Dave to give you my discount… he'll increase the price by 10% ;-)

So I may have jumped the gun a bit in my frustration last night after my skew destroyed my workpiece… I think I can save the part that took the most work. So I'm (hopefully) not really back to square one. Still a significant setback but not as bad as I originally thought. I definitely won't be pulling any of my skew chisels back out on this project though!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> So I may have jumped the gun a bit in my frustration last night after my skew destroyed my workpiece… I think I can save the part that took the most work. So I m (hopefully) not really back to square one. Still a significant setback but not as bad as I originally thought. I definitely won t be pulling any of my skew chisels back out on this project though!
> 
> - HokieKen


KellyCrafts tools can fix that LOL :<))


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm wondering if KellyCrafts is the mastermind behind this whole swap so he could get new orders in… lol I really hope mine come in before the 3-4 weeks so I can use them on this swap….

Rich



> So I may have jumped the gun a bit in my frustration last night after my skew destroyed my workpiece… I think I can save the part that took the most work. So I m (hopefully) not really back to square one. Still a significant setback but not as bad as I originally thought. I definitely won t be pulling any of my skew chisels back out on this project though!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> KellyCrafts tools can fix that LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for the order Rich! I believe I have one set left that's complete right now, I will double check this tonight when I get home. If that's the case, I'll ship tomorrow and you'll have them before the week is up.

Kenny, the skew is for the full time turner dudes, not the guys like us that turn when a project is needed. You need to be at Gary status where he turns seemingly daily. Carbide is a true winner if you only turn occasionally IMO. Roughing gouges also have a solid place in my arsenal as well.


----------



## RichBolduc

That would be amazing… and thank everyone in this thread that recommended your tools. Being the newb I am, all I really have to go off of is random reviews online and Amazon ratings.

Rich



> Thanks for the order Rich! I believe I have one set left that s complete right now, I will double check this tonight when I get home. If that s the case, I ll ship tomorrow and you ll have them before the week is up.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## HokieKen

Skews definitely require a lot of practice to be able to use effectively. The carbide tools are my go-to for turning to size most of the time for sure. I usually finish off with a scraper to minimize sanding. Shoulda known better than to use a skew on something that I needed to be "safe" with. When you're as awesome as I am, sometimes you forget there are a couple of things you haven't mastered fully ;-)



> So I may have jumped the gun a bit in my frustration last night after my skew destroyed my workpiece… I think I can save the part that took the most work. So I m (hopefully) not really back to square one. Still a significant setback but not as bad as I originally thought. I definitely won t be pulling any of my skew chisels back out on this project though!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> KellyCrafts tools can fix that LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Got 'em and use the hell out of 'em! Unfortunately, they can't "fix" my inability to use skews effectively. But they do provide a pretty fool-proof alternative


----------



## GR8HUNTER

woooo hooooo half way on P :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow, Tony was the 1000th reply on this thread. I'm way too busy to keep up on this. Crazy!! Definitely cool guys!


----------



## wormil

I follow a production turner on IG and a skew is about all he uses from roughing to finished product. He's quite impressive. Sorry, can't remember his name.


----------



## doubleG469

> Thanks for the order Rich! I believe I have one set left that s complete right now, I will double check this tonight when I get home. If that s the case, I ll ship tomorrow and you ll have them before the week is up.
> 
> Kenny, the skew is for the full time turner dudes, not the guys like us that turn when a project is needed. You need to be at Gary status where he turns seemingly daily. Carbide is a true winner if you only turn occasionally IMO. Roughing gouges also have a solid place in my arsenal as well.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Truth is spoken here, I switch between my Kellycraft carbides and my gouges all the time during a project. the skew stays on the shelf most of the time. I tried the fancy shaving bit yesterday and took a bite out of one project. back on the shelf it went. pulled out the roughing gouge and took another 1/4" off to fix that.

and after I finished my honey do chores I got back on my swap items. didn't like the handle on one so I cut it apart and starting overish.

Neil do you want additional progress pics or you good with just one update?

Jeff get better bud, I too am a member of the bad back club and it sucks to no end.


----------



## PoohBaah

Gary I am good with one but if you want to send more feel free to.


----------



## builtinbkyn

A different kind of skew. I'm thinking about trying this. The V Skew


----------



## HokieKen

> A different kind of skew. I m thinking about trying this. The V Skew
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I have a set of Versa Chisels that are similar to that Bill. I like them but they behave much more like a gouge or scraper than a skew depending on if you present them in lead or trail. They're my go-to tools for coving and they leave a pretty decent finish if you use them to scrape after shaping. If I try to get too aggressive though, I've still had catches with them. So, in that regard, they are like a skew…


----------



## jeffswildwood

I watched a video where he describes the skew as "the devils can opener".


----------



## Lazyman

I practiced a little with the skew yesterday as well. After a little practice it started coming back to me but I think that I need to look into the bevel angle and see if I it should have a sharper bevel. Mine might be a little too blunt, making it harder to get a nice shear cut. It either starts getting deeper and deeper as I move across or it skates off. Of course that could at least be partly because the live oak and osage orange I used to practice with are both really hard. In the spots where I get it right, the live oak looks polished. So maybe I just need to practice on some softer woods to relearn what I used to know.


----------



## ToddJB

Since I got a late start I put in some hours tonight. I took something round and made it square. Now that it is square I can make it more round.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Slackers


----------



## EarlS

Mike - you are making this whole mallet thing way to easy. You need to look at it differently.

A "swap" is where you come up with numerous wild ideas, change them repeatedly, mess them up, start over at least twice, then realize you still have to get something decent in the mail tomorrow because it is the ship date and you have nothing but scraps on the bench.


----------



## RichBolduc

I think who ever I get is getting multiple mallets that I used expensive wood on and wasn't happy with the results…

Rich



> Mike - you are making this whole mallet thing way to easy. You need to look at it differently.
> 
> A "swap" is where you come up with numerous wild ideas, change them repeatedly, mess them up, start over at least twice, then realize you still have to get something decent in the mail tomorrow because it is the ship date and you have nothing but scraps on the bench.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Mike - you are making this whole mallet thing way to easy. You need to look at it differently.
> 
> A "swap" is where you come up with numerous wild ideas, change them repeatedly, mess them up, start over at least twice, then realize you still have to get something decent in the mail tomorrow because it is the ship date and you have nothing but scraps on the bench.
> 
> - EarlS


I'm sticking a scaffolding pole in the middle of one of them logs at the back, proper hammer


----------



## RichBolduc

Just mail them this.. .Amazon will cover shipping and I'm sure it's cheaper than the cost of wood.

https://www.amazon.com/Fiberglass-Comfort-Stalwart-Building-Woodwork/dp/B072JTYF8J/ref=sr_1_2?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1528200867&sr=1-2&keywords=hammer

Rich



> Mike - you are making this whole mallet thing way to easy. You need to look at it differently.
> 
> A "swap" is where you come up with numerous wild ideas, change them repeatedly, mess them up, start over at least twice, then realize you still have to get something decent in the mail tomorrow because it is the ship date and you have nothing but scraps on the bench.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> I m sticking a scaffolding pole in the middle of one of them logs at the back, proper hammer
> 
> - MikeB_UK


----------



## HokieKen

I salvaged my skew-up last night. (Get it? SKEW up ;-) ) Basically I spent a couple hours getting back to where I was before I succumbed to the siren song of that evil, evil tool. Before I started the rescue operation I prepped some stock to start over. So now my mallet might end up being a pair of mallets. Or I might just end up with one of my own 



> Since I got a late start I put in some hours tonight. I took something round and made it square. Now that it is square I can make it more round.
> 
> - ToddJB


After you make it round again, try squaring it again then pound it into a round hole. It's what all the cool kids are doing.


----------



## HokieKen

This looks like a great idea… until I try to figure out how I'm gonna re-sharpen consistently. Thoughts? Click the pic to read the article.


----------



## PoohBaah

Got new blades on the mower and finally mowed my yard this afternoon. I decided to try a new beer and welp it's gonna be a pass. Happy I only bought 2. 









Finishing it while piddling around and cleaning in the barn. Also the berries are coming ripe so need to make a short cake now.


----------



## RichBolduc

Guess you had one in stock… Play time Thursday!!! Can't wait to try new ideas for this swap.

Rich


> Thanks for the order Rich! I believe I have one set left that s complete right now, I will double check this tonight when I get home. If that s the case, I ll ship tomorrow and you ll have them before the week is up.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Guess you had one in stock… Play time Thursday!!! Can t wait to try new ideas for this swap.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Thanks for the order Rich! I believe I have one set left that s complete right now, I will double check this tonight when I get home. If that s the case, I ll ship tomorrow and you ll have them before the week is up.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> - RichBolduc


Yes sir, I hope you like them.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I stumbled upon that same article. I think that I may try that with my cheapo-deluxe skew first. I've heard that you either love that style or you hate it. I also need to round over the edges to make it slide more easily long that tool rest. I did inspect my bevel on my large skew and it was pretty messed up which probably explains why I was struggling. I must have sharpened it with the lights off in the shop. I still need to practice but fixing that made a pretty big difference.

I also rediscovered www.docgreenwoodturner.com which is what I used when I first started turning. He has some great articles for beginners but also make a good refresher.


----------



## RichBolduc

Let's see how they like hickory, tigerwood and marble wood…. Never mind the bloodwood, kotalax, ambrosia and other various blanks and Burl's I've aquired the past 2 weeks… Figure at least one will be satisfactory enough for this swap.

Rich












> Guess you had one in stock… Play time Thursday!!! Can t wait to try new ideas for this swap.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Thanks for the order Rich! I believe I have one set left that s complete right now, I will double check this tonight when I get home. If that s the case, I ll ship tomorrow and you ll have them before the week is up.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Yes sir, I hope you like them.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use them on desert ironwood and even a little brass from time to time. They should handle those with ease.


----------



## palaswood

Im thinking of turning some wood bonsai tree pots. Obviously they would be sacrificial since a plant will be grown in them directly. But what kind of wood would work well for this ya think?

They would get drenched at least once or twice a day and never really get a chance to dry out.


----------



## HokieKen

My first thoughts would be Cedar or White Oak. Both take water fairly well. Teak is probably a good choice too.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright fellas. Let's see how good/lucky ya are!

I got a free haul of some nice wood today that I'm pretty excited about. So I'm feeling generous and I wanna see y'all squirm. So here we go again… you ID the wood correctly first and I'll send you your choice of a small bowl blank or a spindle blank. And don't worry, if you're not a turner, you'll still be able to put it to use!

This one's gonna be hard. The picture is all you get for now. If no one has it by tomorrow evening, I'll throw out a hint. I'll do the same each evening, give a hint or add another picture, until someone hits it.

Ready? Here's your pic. This is where a branch split from the main trunk under the weight of a heavy snow. First post with the right answer wins. Sorry AZ Dave. You gotta sit this one out too…


----------



## wormil




----------



## HokieKen

Nice Rick. I like that brewery. I've had a few of their beers.

Pooh… sorry buddy but you deserved what you got for buying a Rasberry/Lime beer ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Pooh… sorry buddy but you deserved what you got for buying a Rasberry/Lime beer ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Well he was smart enough to only buy two.

Chestnut.


----------



## HokieKen

Nope not Chestnut.


----------



## HokieKen

Damn I miss Chestnuts. :-(


----------



## Mosquito

Hey, I have a real teaser, finally…


----------



## HokieKen

Mess O' Maple Mos'?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HICKORY :<))


----------



## Mosquito

lol neither  There's some red heart and some ash in there.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HICKORY was guess for Kenny LOL :<))


----------



## mikeacg

And here I thought you did an epoxy floor in your shop…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you're holding up the Minnesota rep in the swap, Mos. The post drill made it home in one piece. Now I just gotta find room for a post…


----------



## HokieKen

Not Hickory.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I'm wondering if it might be walnut or maybe elm. I saw this: ""Common Trees of Virginia"":http://www.dof.virginia.gov/infopubs/Native-Tree-ID-spreads2016pub.pdf when I was looking for pictures to reference yours.

I managed to find a great little saw mill (Johnson Creek Hardwoods) about 20 miles away that has really great quality wood. He sells S2S that only needs a bit a of finish planing to be ready to go. Prices are decent too and he has 8/4 boards as well as the usual 4/4 for about 15-20 local species. All of the boards are cut, kiln dried, and planed by him. He lets the customer hand pick the boards too.

Here is the most amazing part - he has some American Chestnut from a stand up in MN. So I bought some to try out so I might be a bit distracted this weekend making a chestnut box.


----------



## PoohBaah

> - HokieKen


I am horrible at wood ID, but looks red to me so redwood or sequoia?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, dogwood?


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - I m wondering if it might be walnut or maybe elm. I saw this: ""Common Trees of Virginia"":http://www.dof.virginia.gov/infopubs/Native-Tree-ID-spreads2016pub.pdf when I was looking for pictures to reference yours.
> 
> - EarlS


That link didn't work Earl. I found that publication some time ago though and it's a great reference. Common Native Trees of Virginia 2016 Edition

I've recently realized just how bad I really am at tree ID so I've been doing some research. That one ^ is one of the most useful to me. But geeze, it's a 2016 edition! Isn't about time to get rid of the sketches and put some photographs of the leaves in there?

For the ID game, I will say that the wood was harvested locally here in SWVA. And nope, not Walnut or Elm.



> I am horrible at wood ID, but looks red to me so redwood or sequoia?
> 
> - PoohBaah


Nope.



> Ken, dogwood?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Best guess so far. But, nope.


----------



## PoohBaah

Redbud?


----------



## doubleG469

Looks like a mud flow to me so I am bad at Rorschach test.

That maple is turning into quite the challenge Kenny. Once it acclimated to Texas it cracked everywhere and I mean everywhere. I have cracks going vertical, horizontal and criss cross….. I have used all the CA I had available and will re-access tonight.

I too need to soften the edges on 3 of my tools, they dig into the rest and cause more issues.

Rich if this is your first turning, grab some cheap pine or such and make some practice bowls, cups, vases before you jump into your paid for woods. I ran a couple of my first ones down to thimbles trying to get things right before it started to click.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhh I jumped right into bocote and bloodwood… lol I figure if I start off with expensive stuff I'll take my time and be a lot more careful.

Rich



> Rich if this is your first turning, grab some cheap pine or such and make some practice bowls, cups, vases before you jump into your paid for woods. I ran a couple of my first ones down to thimbles trying to get things right before it started to click.
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## RichBolduc

Actually… my very first thing was a "wine stopper"... The wife says it resembled something else…. guess she didn't get the joke although it went perfectly with the wine bottle label… This was with some of the Woodcraft scrap wood. I know I should of turned the bottom down more, but she got home from work early so I just stopped.



















Rich



> Rich if this is your first turning, grab some cheap pine or such and make some practice bowls, cups, vases before you jump into your paid for woods. I ran a couple of my first ones down to thimbles trying to get things right before it started to click.
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks like a mud flow to me so I am bad at Rorschach test.
> 
> That maple is turning into quite the challenge Kenny. Once it acclimated to Texas it cracked everywhere and I mean everywhere. I have cracks going vertical, horizontal and criss cross….. I have used all the CA I had available and will re-access tonight.
> ...
> 
> - doubleG469


Really? Dang, sorry dude. The one piece I've turned is doing well. I rough turned a vase for my wife and have had it on a shelf letting it come to equilibrium. So far no cracks. No checking in any of the blanks I have stickered up with the ends sealed either. Good luck with the CA.



> Redbud?
> 
> - PoohBaah


Another good guess but nope ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> I too need to soften the edges on 3 of my tools, they dig into the rest and cause more issues.
> ...
> - doubleG469


Something I do that really helps is to periodically hit my toolrests with some fine sandpaper and wax them. Easing the edges of tools is definitely a good idea.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

RED MULBERRRY :<))

what did i win Kenny ? LOL


----------



## HokieKen

> RED MULBERRRY :<))
> 
> what did i win Kenny ? LOL
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I'll send you every piece of red mulberry I have Tony ;-)

That's not the right answer though (and I don't have any Mulberry ;-) )


----------



## builtinbkyn

OK it's definitely a red spruce.

Hey you guys done yet? I mean you're not building a house or anything :O


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, is it sassafras?


----------



## HokieKen

> OK it s definitely *NOT* a red spruce.
> ...
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Fixed that ^ for ya Bill.



> Kenny, is it sassafras?
> 
> - Lazyman


Nope.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ALDER LOL :<))

OH RED ALDER


----------



## builtinbkyn

Are you sure you know what it is? ;P

So I'll be heading over to a buddy's house to play with his Alaska mill around noon. Whoohoo! Before heading there I took the time this morning to put the polish on a small gift I turned for the neighbors who are graciously throwing me a welcome to the neighborhood party tomorrow night. Just have to make a little box for it - oh and a box for a few bottles of Amarone to go with it  Olive wood. Man is that stuff butter to turn or what? Smells awesome too. Finished with Liberon.


----------



## wormil

> - RichBolduc


I think I saw that on VHS, back in the 80's. Wild times.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very beautiful stopper Bill ….GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> Are you sure you know what it is? ;P
> ...
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Yep ;-) After having Mulberry that was Hackberry, I'm making sure I identify everything I get, even the ones I already "know" ) This one's very unique and easy to identify too so even a caveman like me can do it.

Nice stopper!



> ALDER LOL :<))
> 
> OH RED ALDER
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I wondered if Fridge was following this thread. I see he's not since you beat him to it ;-P

It's not Alder of any type, color, creed, nationality, gender or religion ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

CHERRY :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> CHERRY :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Nope.


----------



## palaswood

Kenny give us a hint. Is it from a deciduous or coniferous species?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Can't help myself.

I think it's some kind of cider.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny give us a hint. Is it from a deciduous or coniferous species?
> 
> - palaswood


It doesn't eat meat… whichever one that is. Like I said, if no one hits by this evening, I'll toss out a hint ;-)



> Can't help myself.
> 
> I think it's some kind of cider.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I thought so too at first but when I tried to drink it, it went down REALLY rough and it tasted like $h!t. I'm pretty sure it's not cider.


----------



## PoohBaah

Blackgum?


----------



## HokieKen

> Blackgum?
> 
> - PoohBaah


No thanks. I prefer spearmint.


----------



## PoohBaah

Not the old Black Jack bubble gum.


----------



## doubleG469

Black Birch

or American Hornbeam


----------



## Mosquito

> Glad you're holding up the Minnesota rep in the swap, Mos. The post drill made it home in one piece. Now I just gotta find room for a post…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


lol in the house I rented in Bloomington I sandwhiched a wall stud with a pair of 4×4's, and screwed the drill into that. For a finished wall, maybe a pair of horizontal stretchers between 2 studs?


----------



## HokieKen

> Black Birch
> 
> or American Hornbeam
> 
> - doubleG469


Nope and nope. Hornbeam is a good guess though ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys are killing me. There was a legit hint in this thread that you all glossed over.


----------



## PoohBaah

live oak


----------



## GR8HUNTER

APPLE :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No and No


----------



## doubleG469

Hophornbeam


----------



## HokieKen

> No and No
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I don't say this often but, Dave's right. ;-)



> Hophornbeam
> 
> - doubleG469


Nope.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I don t say this often but, Dave s right. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Because I'm an ACE!


----------



## PoohBaah

I quit I don't need a small bowl blank since I have nothing to turn it on anyways.


> There was a legit hint in this thread that you all glossed over.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave some may say I gloss over a lot of things in life but I am more of a matte guy personally.


----------



## HokieKen

You're gonna want to swap me for some of this once it's revealed Pooh…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here's a WAG Ken, willow. Well?


----------



## doubleG469

Ok here's my final guess since you have been talking about it Boxelder.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Anyone had a guess at sweetgum yet?


----------



## HokieKen

Not Willow and not Boxelder.


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, y'all have done well with guessing based just on the color and it's darned close to evening so I'll go ahead and give today's hint:

*Tony guessed Red Mulberry. This wood is not quite that hard. Gary guessed Hornbeam. This wood is a little harder than European Hornbeam.*


----------



## HokieKen

> Anyone had a guess at sweetgum yet?
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Not sweetgum Mike. But just to cover my butt, I'm not paying to ship a sample outside the continental US… My luck some newb from Zimbabwe would pop in here and hit it on the first guess…


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Not sweetgum Mike. But just to cover my butt, I m not paying to ship a sample outside the continental US… My luck some newb from Zimbabwe would pop in here and hit it on the first guess…
> 
> - HokieKen


Saves me having to find a lathe to turn a custom toothpick


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Okay, y all have done well with guessing based just on the color and it s darned close to evening so I ll go ahead and give today s hint:
> 
> *Tony guessed Red Mulberry. This wood is not quite that hard. Gary guessed Hornbeam. This wood is a little harder.*
> 
> - HokieKen


Isn't American hornbeam harder than mulberry?


----------



## PoohBaah

So it's red pine then.


----------



## HokieKen

> Okay, y all have done well with guessing based just on the color and it s darned close to evening so I ll go ahead and give today s hint:
> 
> *Tony guessed Red Mulberry. This wood is not quite that hard. Gary guessed Hornbeam. This wood is a little harder.*
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Isn t American hornbeam harder than mulberry?
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Good catch Mike. I'll edit my post with the hint.


----------



## HokieKen

> So it's red pine then.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Nope.


----------



## doubleG469

musclewood


----------



## doubleG469

Only thing left I can think of is Beech


----------



## HokieKen

> musclewood
> 
> - doubleG469


Is that really a thing?



> Only thing left I can think of is Beech
> 
> - doubleG469


Nope.


----------



## jeffswildwood

It has a locust look to it.


----------



## HokieKen

> It has a locust look to it.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Color is sorta similar to Honey Locust but that's the only similarity. Sorry


----------



## MikeB_UK

Can't be Wenge growing over there


----------



## HokieKen

Nope now Wenge here in VA!


----------



## MikeB_UK

> musclewood
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Is that really a thing?
> 
> - HokieKen


Another name for American hornbeam


----------



## doubleG469

Kentucky coffeetree

I'm resorting to looking stuff up now.


----------



## JayT

Apple?

Scratch that, I see GR8HUNTER has been down that road.

How about persimmon?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

NOT HICKORY IS IT :<))
cant remember was BEECH said ?


----------



## HokieKen

Not coffetree, apple, persimmon, hickory or beech. Y'all are getting warmer though ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

PECAN


----------



## builtinbkyn

Pear.

Had fun milling some cherry slabs today. A friend got his mill a few weeks ago. This was the first opportunity I had to see it in action. I'll post up a video later.


----------



## HokieKen

Bill, you said your buddy had an Alaskan mill. That's a full-on bad-ass band mill! Woo-hoo. You sure made the right friends up there in Pitt 

AND there's a liitle bit of *PEAR* on my patio with your name on it . Well done! Thanks for playing guys. I thought that one would last longer than a day but Bill nailed it.

Here's the load I got yesterday:









And if the woman can convince her husband that the tree is a hazard, she's gonna call me to come take the rest of the tree 









I'll be in touch to see how you want your piece sliced off Bill


----------



## KelleyCrafts

About time you guys guessed it. I gave you two good clues!!

Bill, that there isn't an Alaskan mill unless your buddy lives in Alaska but even then it would be an Alaskan mill based on residency alone. That's a Cadillac compared to a doughhead like me who actually uses the Yugo that actually is an Alaskan mill. Very nice stuff!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ Bill :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL well I guess I don't know my mills  Here it is in action.





View on YouTube


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh I won the guess that wood contest Kewl  Thanks buddy!

I also have some mystery logs in the back of my truck, to cut up. They're short ones. I want to see how that Little Ripper does with them.


----------



## builtinbkyn

He's got a neat thing going on there. Nice barn for the shop and a drying kiln and storage below it. Oh and 10 acres of trees to harvest. Plans on making a spalting pond. Smart guy and he's learning the science and logistics to this aside from the business end.

Some of the shop.










The kiln he built.










This is his spray boot/finishing room. These cookies were cut from a maple tree stump that had turkey tail growing on it. They're really punky, but the colors are amazing. They need to somehow be stabilized and they'll make some amazing table tops.



















More of the cherry slabs we cut today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> For a finished wall, maybe a pair of horizontal stretchers between 2 studs?


I'm thinking I'll screw a twobuhfour into a stud through the sheetrock and build a post on that. But the blocks at the bottom are an inch or so proud of the wall, so there will be some fiddling about.

Sure was an awful lot of excitement here today. Guess Kenny's got Some Pear.


----------



## duckmilk

I would be interested to know how he stabilizes those slabs Bill. They look beautiful.


----------



## doubleG469

Kenny here it is, used all th CA I have on it. Got some sanding done and there's a ton of tool marks in there still. I think I may try and turn those tool marks out this weekend. Still haven't decided if I'm going to try a fill on that bark inclusion or leave it as a feature. Turned out 9×4.25"


----------



## builtinbkyn

Nice work on that Gary. I'd leave the inclusion. Looks pretty cool and would make a nice fruit bowl or something.

Have to try turning a bowl myself, one of these days. I probably should pick up the right tools first though lol


----------



## PoohBaah

Gary that is pretty awesome looking.


----------



## HokieKen

That's sweet Gary! I'm gonna have to turn my first bowl with some of this stuff I think  I like the bark inclusion too but, I like dyed epoxy with light wood like Maple. Here is a pic of some scales I bought from Dave that are cast Maple burl:









I really like the deep color against the light wood so if you decide to fill it, I would shoot for something like this.



> Nice work on that Gary. I d leave the inclusion. Looks pretty cool and would make a nice fruit bowl or something.
> 
> Have to try turning a bowl myself, one of these days. *I probably should pick up the right tools* first though lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


IMO, Dave's carbide tools are the answer. I haven't done any bowls but I've done vases, mugs, and cups and I've used the carbide to do all of them. Then I have a Sorby Hollow Master that I use to finish. I like it a lot for undercutting, getting into corners and scraping.

Okay Dave, that's one plug for scales and one for tools in this post. You owe me $50 for marketing ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> Here is a pic of some scales I bought from Dave that are cast Maple burl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the deep color against the light wood so if you decide to fill it, I would shoot for something like this.
> 
> Nice work on that Gary. I d leave the inclusion. Looks pretty cool and would make a nice fruit bowl or something.
> 
> Have to try turning a bowl myself, one of these days. *I probably should pick up the right tools* first though lol


Ken, I like the look too but I just can't be sure that's the route I want to go. You have my address shoot me that knife and let me ponder on it for a few years…. ;-)

Thanks guys! Bill yes sir get to it, Dave's tools are a great start they are very forgiving.

Neil - get that lathe ordered!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Dave's tools are nice, but I already have two sets of carbide tools. He wasn't making them when I picked them up.

I don't like the finish carbide tools leave. Lots of sanding required after the fact. I'll need to learn how to use HSS tools with traditional profiles if I want to enjoy turning more. Too much sanding. I hate sanding lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave s tools are nice, but I already have two sets of carbide tools. He wasn t making them when I picked them up.
> 
> I don t like the finish carbide tools leave. Lots of sanding required after the fact. I ll need to learn how to use HSS tools with traditional profiles if I want to enjoy turning more. Too much sanding. I hate sanding lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Regardless of the tool, you'll be sanding for the most part. Given, some tools you will sand less. Let me recommend this as a solution to start with. Use your carbide tools on the piece and get an HSS scraper to finish it before sanding. That would be a good option if you like using your carbide. Scrapers come in all shapes so you can clean up a bowl that way too. It might be the quickest way to get moving and HSS scrapers leave a nice finish. I also can get a good finish with the round and diamond carbide inserts as well. The square gives my problems sometimes if the grain is all over the place.

Kenny, the check is in the mail buddy.


----------



## HokieKen

> Dave s tools are nice, but I already have two sets of carbide tools. He wasn t making them when I picked them up.
> 
> I don t like the finish carbide tools leave. Lots of sanding required after the fact. I ll need to learn how to use HSS tools with traditional profiles if I want to enjoy turning more. Too much sanding. I hate sanding lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Agreed, you'll never get a finished surface from ANY carbide tool. Carbide just doesn't have the grain structure to give a razor-sharp edge. And I despise sanding too. For hollowing, I can use the scraper insert on the Sorby tool after the carbide to get a good finish. On spindle work, I may or may not use the carbides, depends on the project and the wood. But when I do, I follow with a scraper in trail to minimize the sanding. Or I'll just pull out a skew and screw everything up right from the get-go ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Ken, I like the look too but I just can t be sure that s the route I want to go. You have my address shoot me that knife and let me ponder on it for a few years…. ;-)
> ...
> 
> - doubleG469


That was a Christmas gift for my FIL last year Gary. I'll ask him if he minds loaning it out for a while ;-0 I do know where you can buy a knife with similar scales...

Make that check $75 Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> ...
> Ken, I like the look too but I just can t be sure that s the route I want to go. You have my address shoot me that knife and let me ponder on it for a few years…. ;-)
> ...
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> That was a Christmas gift for my FIL last year Gary. I ll ask him if he minds loaning it out for a while ;-0 I do know where you can buy a knife with similar scales...
> 
> Make that check $75 Dave.
> 
> - HokieKen


Hilarious!


----------



## RichBolduc

He may owe you more… I believe you were one of the people that recommended his tools to me too… And those tools come in today…

Rich



> Make that check $75 Dave.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Lazyman

I recommend a set of carbide tools but for bowl turning but you really cannot beat the finish you get with well sharpened bowl gouges. A carbide tool is more likely to tear the fibers and in general will require much more sanding afterwards while a bowl gouge can leave a very clean, smooth finish, much like a skew in spindle turning. Of course the type of wood makes a difference there too. The bowl gouge *is *more likely to get a catch, especially as you are learning, though is much easier to master than the skew IMO. I usually start with my largest bowl gough to rough and shape the outside . Carbide is good for shaping a tenon or recess for mounting in a chuck and makes quick work for the hollowing but I then switch to the bowl gouges followed by scrapers to get the best possible surface before sanding and finishing. Of course one of the downsides of bowl gouges is also learning to sharpen them correctly but, if you get or make a jig for that, it actually only takes a few seconds to freshen a tool's edges.

If you are interested, you can see the sharpening jigs I made for use on my belt sander here. One of these days I am going to improve them but they work so well, I just never seem to get around to it.


----------



## PoohBaah

You guys are killing me with all this turning talk. It is making me have an itchy mouse finger to buy one. I have been looking at the Rikon 70-100. It seems like a good entry line lathe that has a 12in throw which is a bit bigger than most of the smaller lathes out there.

I keep telling myself that I am not going to buy one until I have my barn complete and have moved in bc there is nowhere near enough room in my current shop for a lathe. Its also dirty enough in there without me throwing chips everywhere. I am hoping that the steel roof goes on in August. June and July are going ot be dedicated to finishing the junk removal and reinforcing and replacing any beams and wood that needs replaced.

Anyone want to come help? Ill get the smoker out for you.


----------



## RichBolduc

I pretty much bought my Nova Comet ii thanks to this swap…. it's been a lot of fun so far.

Rich



> You guys are killing me with all this turning talk. It is making me have an itchy mouse finger to buy one. I have been looking at the Rikon 70-100. It seems like a good entry line lathe that has a 12in throw which is a bit bigger than most of the smaller lathes out there.
> - PoohBaah


----------



## doubleG469

Neil be aware of the size of that lathe, if you are doing pens, small bowls and small spindle work = awesome! If you are going to want to do bigger bowls my midi is too small. just saying imho… And if I am correct I don't think that Rikon has variable speed. for the same money you'd get a better deal on the Nova Comet II Also there is the difference of a 1/2hp motor (rikon) vs 3/4 hp for the Nova.


----------



## Lazyman

You are a little far from North Texas but the promise of smoked meat is awfully tempting.

There is nothing like the sound of chips hitting you in the facemask in the morning. When I don't have a project underway or just need a break from it but still want some shop time, the lathe is my go-to. You can turn any old ugly chunk of wood into something cool. I would definitely want at minimum 12 in throw and variable speed motor. I've been living with a cheap 10" and am just waiting for a deal I cannot pass up to upgrade.


----------



## HokieKen

I would agree about the variable speed. My old HF lathe didn't have it but after having it, I wouldn't want to go back! I'll sometimes change speed 3 or 4 times with a single tool when I'm using a scraper to get a good finish. I wouldn't have ever done that if I had to change a belt every time. I also agree that 1/2 hp is probably a little underpowered although you could get by with it IMO. My 12 1/2" Delta is plenty big for me but, I'm not a bowl turner. If you're thinking you're gonna do a lot of bowls and platters and such, you might want to consider a bigger throw. I would like a longer bed and will probably buy an extension for mine.

Everybody I know that has either the Comet II like Rich and Gary or the Delta 46-460 like I have are happy with them. The only reason I know of to go with anything else is if one of those simply isn't big enough for what you want to do.


----------



## JayT

That offer might be tempting, Pooh, if I didn't have my own smoker to use. That way I don't have to do manual labor to get a good meal.

I'll echo the others, get a lathe with variable speed. I have a Jet 10in that works great for the small items I do, but moving the belt around to change speeds is a pain. Enough so that I just splurged on a variable speed upgrade kit from Penn State Industries that is hopefully going to be installed this weekend. Good news is that since I bought the lathe on closeout for a killer price, even with the upgrade kit, I'll still have far less in it than buying a VS lathe up front.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yeah I was going to pick up a few scrapers in different sizes and shapes and a bowl and spindle gouge - to start. I agree the round and diamond carbides provide the most control and give the best finish. I actually use the round like a traditional tool and ride the bevel to smooth things out.

Nathan I already had checked out your sharpening jig and will likely use it. Just curious as to what improvements you'd make. Would like to make them before and not after 

Neil stay away from the Jet 1221VS or maybe any Jet AFAIAK. Not too happy with mine. I really wish I spent more once and have been done with it - larger and maybe a direct drive. Had to return one lathe - fortunately it was an Amazon Prime purchase as Jet wasn't interested in knowing about the issues - the second isn't much better. Made a thread about this a while back. I'll one day sell it and get a real lathe with a longer bed and more swing. I recently removed the paint from the bearing seats as I was still getting funky turnings. This helped a bit with the chatter and off-center turning. I can't believe they didn't do this before assembly. I've check the spindle alignment and it's spot on, but I think they use crappy bearings and the milling in general, is pretty poor on the machine. It has decent power, but that's about it.



















These had paint on their surfaces. That's just poor quality control and cheaping out on a process.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'm no expert turner and have only owned one lathe, but I can't see not having variable speed on one.


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I need to get on the ball with a sharpening system for my lathe tools. I'm afraid to mess with them on my benchtop grinder as I don't want to ruin them.


----------



## doubleG469

I agree with Bill, go bigger once and be done with it. variable speed, direct drive 20-22" throw and movable head stock so you can bring it to the end and work bigger pieces.

If I knew then what I know now.


----------



## HokieKen

> Man, I need to get on the ball with a sharpening system for my lathe tools. I m afraid to mess with them on my benchtop grinder as I don t want to ruin them.
> 
> - Steve


I've become a big fan of the WorkSharp Steve. Also, check out Nathan's blog he linked in post #1123 for a belt sander system. A grinder will work of course but I'm not a fan of hollow grinds on my turning tools personally. But that's just my $.02…


----------



## HokieKen

> I agree with Bill, go bigger once and be done with it. variable speed, direct drive 20-22" throw and movable head stock so you can bring it to the end and work bigger pieces.
> 
> If I knew then what I know now.
> 
> - doubleG469


There's a simple solution here guys. Gary, sell Neil your Comet and go buy a bigger one. Y'all are welcome.


----------



## RichBolduc

I set up a WS3000 on my lathe bench so I can just go right to it… It's great. Also got a couple of boss head clamps and 1/2" SS rod so I can use the Tormek tool rest on it. Works wonders with the HSS tools.

While I was in the early stages of the build to figure out the layout.










Rich



> Man, I need to get on the ball with a sharpening system for my lathe tools. I m afraid to mess with them on my benchtop grinder as I don t want to ruin them.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> I ve become a big fan of the WorkSharp Steve. Also, check out Nathan s blog he linked in post #1123 for a belt sander system. A grinder will work of course but I m not a fan of hollow grinds on my turning tools personally. But that s just my $.02…
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## jmartel

I probably wouldn't have bought a lathe, or at least not for a while. But I got mine for free by trading a guy some wood I wasn't sure how I was going to use anyway. Nice old early 1940's delta as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Jmart! Love old US made machines. Let's see some pics! You have it in service or is it waiting for some TLC?


----------



## Mosquito

Interesting Bill, I'll have to keep that stuff in mind. I've only had mine for 2 days, and only used it twice so far, but I will say if I'm having that issue it's still 100x better than my old set up lol


----------



## bndawgs

I have the Jet JWL-1236 with a bunch of robert sorby tools that came with it. i love messing around on the lathe. I need to get a drill chuck for the tailstock and a bigger jaw chuck as well. it has the pivoting headstock, so i'm also going to make a sanding disc for it as well.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Rikon has a 12" variable speed with a 1hp motor I used it for the swap" I have had it for 2yrs at it is great. I have done 11" bowls on it with no problems.











> Neil be aware of the size of that lathe, if you are doing pens, small bowls and small spindle work = awesome! If you are going to want to do bigger bowls my midi is too small. just saying imho… And if I am correct I don t think that Rikon has variable speed. for the same money you d get a better deal on the Nova Comet II Also there is the difference of a 1/2hp motor (rikon) vs 3/4 hp for the Nova.
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## jmartel

> Nice Jmart! Love old US made machines. Let s see some pics! You have it in service or is it waiting for some TLC?
> 
> - HokieKen












From the old shop. Need to get it set up in the new place still. Should be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## EarlS

My dad offered me his lathe that he picked up a long time ago (early 70's maybe) and all of the tools that go with it when he was here a couple of weeks ago and I politely declined. A big chunk of wood spinning around and me stabbing it with a sharp stick sounds like a recipe for disaster. Don't get me wrong, I think the stuff you guys make on the lathe is pretty amazing. But, I'm just scared of it (and not afraid to admit it) and that triggers my first rule of wood working: If you are scared of a piece of equipment don't use it. It is a sure way to get hurt, badly.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Interesting Bill, I ll have to keep that stuff in mind. I ve only had mine for 2 days, and only used it twice so far, but I will say if I m having that issue it s still 100x better than my old set up lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Did you see my thread on this prior to buying? I would have warned you about it, had I known you were in the market for this particular lathe. I actually should have done better homework as there are even some YT videos about these issues in addition to threads on other sites. Look it's probably not the worst lathe and I'm sure a much more experienced turner could compensate, but that's not me lol


----------



## HokieKen

> My dad offered me his lathe that he picked up a long time ago (early 70 s maybe) and all of the tools that go with it when he was here a couple of weeks ago and I politely declined. A big chunk of wood spinning around and me stabbing it with a sharp stick sounds like a recipe for disaster. Don t get me wrong, I think the stuff you guys make on the lathe is pretty amazing. But, I m just scared of it (and not afraid to admit it) and that triggers my first rule of wood working: If you are scared of a piece of equipment don t use it. It is a sure way to get hurt, badly.
> 
> - EarlS


That's funny Earl. I remember a guy on here saying the same thing about this time last year. Now, I don't think he does anything except turning and mowing the grass. Right Jeff? ;-P

In all seriousness, it looks scary but once you get the physics behind a rotating object (if the lathe turns it loose, it's going to tend to want to continue to rotate, not translate, if you poke it with a stick, it's gonna tend to rotate and translate… in the other direction) and, most importantly a little time hands-on, you realize that it's really not threatening at all. I've had bruises, stitches and lost lots of blood to lots of machines/tools in my life. The worst I've ever had from a wood-turning lathe is a few splinters and occasionally pissed off ;-) And don't get me wrong, blanks can split and fly out and tools can break and a rotating chuck is a bear when it it raps your knuckles cause you got too close. But it's far less intimidating that a 10" blade at 3600 rpm in a tablesaw or a fly cutter in a drill press if ya ask me.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My dad offered me his lathe that he picked up a long time ago (early 70 s maybe) and all of the tools that go with it when he was here a couple of weeks ago and I politely declined. A big chunk of wood spinning around and me stabbing it with a sharp stick sounds like a recipe for disaster. Don t get me wrong, I think the stuff you guys make on the lathe is pretty amazing. But, I m just scared of it (and not afraid to admit it) and that triggers my first rule of wood working: If you are scared of a piece of equipment don t use it. It is a sure way to get hurt, badly.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, I was the same way. Scared to death of it for the same reason. *Ken* gave me a few lessons and that fear vanished. )) I have had some pieces go "airborne" but I learned what I did wrong. Plus never stand in the "line of fire". *Knowledge replaces fear!*

Seems every swap the subject turns to lathes. They really are fun! The carbides make the learning curve much easier and I really don't have to do a lot of sanding on my turnings. I have been known to use a file to "smooth" out the lines before sanding though. One bit of advice-make sure you have room, taking it in and out of your shop can be rough and make a Dr. bill from the pulled muscles. :-0 Now I'm too messed up and drugged up to do ANY wood work at all! :-(((


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, we were typing at the same time with the same thought, BTW a veteran friend is coming tomorrow to mow my grass. God love veterans! )))))))))))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, we were typing at the same time with the same thought, BTW a veteran friend is coming tomorrow to mow my grass. God love veterans! )))))))))))))))))
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You said it buddy! I didn't realize it had gotten ya that bad buddy :-( Hate to hear yer down for a bit. Holler if there's anything I can do to help out with your swap project while you're on the bench! I guess we won't be taking down a Locust tree anytime real soon ;-)


----------



## PhillipRCW

I'm recovering from surgery this week, but hopefully will have my mallet head turned this weekend. I'm going for a round hardwood head with a through tenon that will get smoothed down with some hand tools. I need the lathe and hand tool practice. Do we just need to post progress pictures in the thread or do we need to email them?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, Thanks brother, if I was not messed up I would be making plans to grab my wood shark chain saw (with a new chain on it) and head your way to assist with that beautiful pear tree! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> I m recovering from surgery this week, but hopefully will have my mallet head turned this weekend. I m going for a round hardwood head with a through tenon that will get smoothed down with some hand tools. I need the lathe and hand tool practice. Do we just need to post progress pictures in the thread or do we need to email them?
> 
> - PhillipRCW


E-mail them. Pooh is the only one who should see it. That way your recipient still gets surprised


----------



## PoohBaah

> I m recovering from surgery this week, but hopefully will have my mallet head turned this weekend. I m going for a round hardwood head with a through tenon that will get smoothed down with some hand tools. I need the lathe and hand tool practice. Do we just need to post progress pictures in the thread or do we need to email them?
> 
> - PhillipRCW


Go ahead and just send me a copy at the email in the in the forum description


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, Thanks brother, if I was not messed up I would be making plans to grab my wood shark chain saw (with a new chain on it) and head your way to assist with that beautiful pear tree! ;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Fingers crossed that woman calls me and asks me to come take the rest of that tree! Even so, I can handle that one solo in a few hours. It's not huge, there's plenty of space to drop it without damaging anything and I'll probably just drag a trailer up there and bring it back in 2 or 3 pieces and take care of cutting it down at home. I'll definitely bring you some whenever the stars align and I get to ride down your way whether I get the rest of the tree or not. What I already have is cut too short to be anything but turning stock and I don't turn enough to use all of that up anytime soon.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Fingers crossed that woman calls me and asks me to come take the rest of that tree! Even so, I can handle that one solo in a few hours. It s not huge, there s plenty of space to drop it without damaging anything and I ll probably just drag a trailer up there and bring it back in 2 or 3 pieces and take care of cutting it down at home. I ll definitely bring you some whenever the stars align and I get to ride down your way whether I get the rest of the tree or not. What I already have is cut too short to be anything but turning stock and I don t turn enough to use all of that up anytime soon.
> 
> - HokieKen


Sounds good! I have a line on some willow I need to get also. Pretty wood! It's already down)


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart and I have the same one. We were just talking about this on SOTS thread yesterday.

Love this ol' gal.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> E-mail them. Pooh is the only one who should see it. That way your recipient still gets surprised
> 
> - HokieKen


And pick the peachiest sub for himself ;p


----------



## PoohBaah

[/QUOTE]

And pick the peachiest sub for himself ;p

- builtinbkyn
[/QUOTE]

I mean that's the only reason anyone would volunteer to moderate isn't it? Haha


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's why you just send in a very vague pic you find off the internet, then even Neil doesn't know what you're making.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I mean that's the only reason anyone would volunteer to moderate isn't it? Haha
> 
> - PoohBaah


 ;p Ah it makes sense lol


----------



## Mosquito

heck, I don't even know what I'm making even after I've submitted progress pics half the time…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Or do like I did when AZDave ran it. Send one item pic and mail three items.


----------



## HokieKen

> Or do like I did when AZDave ran it. Send one item pic and mail three items.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Or just send a pic of T-track.


----------



## jmartel

Just picked up some wood for this. Gonna try and knock a bunch of it out tomorrow. Good thing the motorcycle has large enough saddle bags to pick up some blanks.


----------



## bobasaurus

Todd, what were you doing with that monster pipe on the lathe?


----------



## ToddJB

It's a drill press post from a restoration. Easiest way, IMHO, to clean it up.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan I already had checked out your sharpening jig and will likely use it. Just curious as to what improvements you d make. Would like to make them before and not after
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Bill, there are a few things I want to make better. 
1) For the indexed pivoting table, it just needs to be more rigid. I either need to make it with some metal or make it pivot on both sides of the belt. I copied the design from the Sorby Pro-edge sharpener which is narrower and metal. Plywood and a 6" wide /belt means that I have to be careful not to flex it when I put weight on it. 
2) The pivoting table also needs to be a little narrower. When sharpening the skew chisel for example, the ferrule kept getting in the way so I ultimately had to sharpen it freehand. 
3) For the fingernail jig, it works very well but I need to find a more compact design for the holder. The one I used I adapted from Wolverine style jig I initially made for my grinder where the holder did not get in the way of the grinding wheel. When sharpening the left wing on an Irish grind, it is really hard to grind it without the bolts that hold the holder's pivot in place hitting the belt. Most of the time I just have a 2" belt when I am sharpening (even though it takes a 6" belt) but the bolt still hits the platten even though I ground it down as far as I could without making impossible to loosen or tighten the bolt. Basically, I need to make something that looks more like the Sorby Pro-edge holder that was the inspiration for for this in the first place or perhaps one like the Tormek holder.

But even with those issues, it much easier to use than a standard grinding wheel with a Wolverine jig in my opinion.


----------



## PoohBaah

> It s a drill press post from a restoration. Easiest way, IMHO, to clean it up.
> 
> - ToddJB


Awesome restore Todd, I have an old drill press that is going to get the restoration make over here soon.


----------



## RichBolduc

That's going to be one huge mallet handle.

Rich



> Jmart and I have the same one. We were just talking about this on SOTS thread yesterday.
> 
> Love this ol gal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## EarlS

With all of the positive lathe comments I'm starting to re-think my position. I might just have him bring it out next time he comes this way (1000 mile trip) if they have room in the back of their vehicle. Maybe I can convince him to bring his truck and we can load him up with some good lumber for the return trip…...

Meanwhile, I'm working on mallet style #2 using yellowheart and walnut for the head and walnut and maple for the handle. Hopefully, it resembles a carvers mallet at some point.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Nathan thanks for that explanation. I'll refer to it when the time comes to make my sharpening jig.

Todd I have the benchtop version of that press. Yours is looking mighty spiffy  It's one heavy machine. Have you made any sort of counterbalance for the table? With no rack and pinion, it's a pain to raise, especially if you have a secondary top attached. It's an easy fix and since you have the floor standing model, it's even easier.


----------



## RichBolduc

The one bad comment I'll make about getting a lathe…. God damn have I spent a lot on ebay, bell forest products and not Got Wood LLC for various blanks that look nice and I want to practice on…. The first day i got it I went to Wood Craft and bought 35 lbs of the scrap/cut offs when they were on sale for $1.50/lb.

Rich



> With all of the positive lathe comments I m starting to re-think my position. I might just have him bring it out next time he comes this way (1000 mile trip) if they have room in the back of their vehicle. Maybe I can convince him to bring his truck and we can load him up with some good lumber for the return trip…...
> 
> Meanwhile, I m working on mallet style #2 using yellowheart and walnut for the head and walnut and maple for the handle. Hopefully, it resembles a carvers mallet at some point.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

Hey Todd! Need another restoration project?

I wish SOOOO bad I had some way to move that puppy and somewhere to put it. Just because there's a 23' bed don't mean you have to use all of it. And from the pics, it looks like you could actually torch most of the bed off without hurting functionality. Of course there are still weight/size issues and I'm sure it's 480V. Just something about a machine like that for free that makes my stomach turn…


----------



## RichBolduc

Think of all the pens and toothpicks you could turn on that…..

Rich



> Hey Todd! Need another restoration project?
> 
> I wish SOOOO bad I had some way to move that puppy and somewhere to put it. Just because there s a 23 bed don t mean you have to use all of it. And from the pics, it looks like you could actually torch most of the bed off without hurting functionality. Of course there are still weight/size issues and I m sure it s 480V. Just something about a machine like that for free that makes my stomach turn…
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## GR8HUNTER

call Mayflower Kenny LOL :<))

SERIOUSLY NOW … have you ever notice that the older machines had some great features …. they even knew back in the day to put them on … very kewl thanks for posting this Kenny


----------



## HokieKen

Dammit. It's only 220V. I could run it… Must. Resist.


----------



## ToddJB

Chop the bed, shorten the lead and drive screws and you're good to go, Kenny!

And you could take those two cast iron support pedestals and make an industrial table, which would pay for the cost it'll take you to have that bad johnny moved.

You got this.

Ha. The headstock of that lathe is longer than my whole metal lathe.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd I have the benchtop version of that press. Yours is looking mighty spiffy  It s one heavy machine. Have you made any sort of counterbalance for the table? With no rack and pinion, it s a pain to raise, especially if you have a secondary top attached. It s an easy fix and since you have the floor standing model, it s even easier.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I did not. I don't own this press anymore. I used it to help a few dudes from church who wanted to learn how to do restoration work. We gave it to our Pastor when it was done.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I did not. I don t own this press anymore. I used it to help a few dudes from church who wanted to learn how to do restoration work. We gave it to our Pastor when it was done.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd you prettied it up really well. I didn't do that to mine….......yet  But it works like a champ. If your pastor is wrestling with the table, look at my post on the mod. Sure makes it much more user friendly.

Kenny that thing would cost more to move than it's worth in scrap. Well it would be close.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Kenny that thing would cost more to move than it s worth in scrap. Well it would be close.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Soooooo, you're coming down to get it or not?


----------



## RichBolduc

It's like Christmas in June….thanks Dave!!!!


----------



## builtinbkyn

I know a guy that might  I used him to strip all the salvageable scrap out of buildings prior to renovation - wiring, plumbing, radiators, boilers, you name it. Cost me nothing, but he kept the scrap booty. He'd leave every day looking like a chimney sweep and drove away with the tail of his pickup scraping the ground. I think he does pretty well in that racket.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Nice set Rich. Dave does nice work


----------



## HokieKen

Honestly, I'd hate to see it go to scrap. That could be a damn nice machine for someone if they chopped it down. If I had a big barn and a way to move the thing, I'd already have laid claim. I could make some really big-assed carver's mallets with that thing! ;-)

Nice lookin' tools there Rich!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It s like Christmas in June….thanks Dave!!!!
> 
> - RichBolduc


Your going to really like these!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're welcome Rich. Now quit wasting your time on this thread with these slackers and go turn something!


----------



## RichBolduc

I just did my first square bowl/candle holder with them in about 45 minutes with a small piece of scrap…. Now I know it's basic, but it's literally the 4th thing I've ever turned on a later and the first with these tools… The other 3 things were 2 handles for this swap and a head with PSI hss tools. I can tell there will be a learning curve but holy ******************** they're nice.

Rich












> You re welcome Rich. Now quit wasting your time on this thread with these slackers and go turn something!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## RichBolduc

double post


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Rich! The carbide pretty much flattens the learning curve on basics. Keep learning the HSS tools. No tool is the best cgoice for every situation and carbide is no exception.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome Rich!



> Nice Rich! The carbide pretty much flattens the learning curve on basics. Keep learning the HSS tools. No tool is the best cgoice for every situation and carbide is no exception.
> 
> - HokieKen


This is right. I wouldn't give up my selection of roughing gouges or scrapers for the life of me. The rest I could probably part with if I absolutely had to but I still like them. However, the carbide can easily be your main "go to" tools.


----------



## bobasaurus

I made a round carbide tool years ago, but find it clunky to use. Maybe due to the round bar that makes it want to roll some. Kind of turned me off from the idea of carbide overall, though I'm no master of HSS tools.


----------



## HokieKen

> I made a round carbide tool years ago, but find it clunky to use. Maybe due to the round bar that makes it want to roll some. Kind of turned me off from the idea of carbide overall, though I m no master of HSS tools.
> 
> - bobasaurus


It's the round shaft Allen. If you don't cut on center withe the tool presented straight on and parallel to the axis of revolution, they cut very differently. Especially the round and square cutters.


----------



## bobasaurus

I should grind a flat on the back of my bar and try it again.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I should grind a flat on the back of my bar and try it again.
> 
> - bobasaurus


This would do it if you're flat and square. The square bars work best for these. Like any lathe tool, the approach angle is everything.


----------



## HokieKen

A new seasonal I grabbed on the way home tonight to commemorate Bill's wood ID victory ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

And, there may, or may not, be a teaser somewhere in the background of that pic…


----------



## HokieKen

Pear beer?... meh


----------



## jmartel

Progress photo sent in. I'm also making multiples in case I mess one up/feel like keeping one for myself. One of my mallets that I got from 489tad in a previous swap is starting to crack on me, so I figured it would be useful to make an extra.


----------



## woodcox

I did it J, mess one up that is. It looks good but, the fit would be off with the mitts of anyone bigger. I am going to start giving it a hot supper here in a day or so now that some epoxy has had time to do its thing. A few good swings at a chisel so far just to see it work. It's still pretty and hasn't fallen apart so, I think I'm winning.

Nice work Rich.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I got to enjoy the last two days of no humidity from my office… thankfully today while I'm hauling off 2 truckloads of crap to the dump, we're back to 60%. Grumble grumble grumble


----------



## Mosquito

60% isn't normal Ken? lol I'm at 90% currently, but it's also raining…


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Well I got to enjoy the last two days of no humidity from my office… thankfully today while I'm hauling off 2 truckloads of crap to the dump, we're back to 60%. Grumble grumble grumble
> 
> - HokieKen


I agree with Mosquito. You're complaining about 60% humidity? Wait until it's 80 - 90% lol


----------



## HokieKen

It's on it's way to 80% but it's been 40-50% the past couple days. 60-70 is normal. But 40 sure was nice! It was also in the 70's the past few days. 85 now. First-world whining ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

So I spent all morning hauling off off cuts from recent milling. Couldn't resist bringing a big piece of Holly back from the dump though


----------



## duckmilk

> Well I got to enjoy the last two days of no humidity from my office… thankfully today while I'm hauling off 2 truckloads of crap to the dump, we're back to 60%. Grumble grumble grumble
> 
> - HokieKen


It's odd that here, they only talk about dew point on the news. I have no idea how the two correlate, but they do somehow.


----------



## HokieKen

Indeed they do Duck. When the temperature is the same as the dew point, RH is 100% and it rains. RH is what percentage of the ambient air is water vapor and the dew point is when the air is saturated and water starts to condense out.


----------



## treg

First time taking part in the swap and first time making a mallet for me. I hope my recipient has a sense of humor! Like many of you all, I've got more than one going. 
I never gave it much thought before but you just know a good hammer/mallet when you pick it up and the balance is right on. The fun in this project for me has been chasing that feel when the handle shape and size compliments the head perfectly….and you just want to HIT something!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Good for you Tom! That's one of the keys to making a good tool vs a tool that looks good. It's not quite as simple as copying something you saw a picture of ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

> Couldn't resist bringing a big piece of Holly back from the dump though
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny you got to stop digging through the trash.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I found this video of Ken cutting some bowl blanks from some wood he found laying around. 



 I believe it was osage orange.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

not an expert here … but I dont think thats good for the blade … WHAT A NUT JOB :<)))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't video me turning the blanks. I run 2 lathes with a gouge in each hand ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Another reason to get a lathe: tool handles.

I decide to practice using the skew and make this handle for a smalll rasp I bought at a garage sale. Unfortunately, I decide to use a carbide detail tool for the grooves; otherwise it would not have needed sanding at all. Mesquite is really nice for spindle turning. I found this small piece at the beach in a discarded bag of smoker wood.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Nathan! I have to say, the diamond shaped carbide tool is strictly for brass and aluminim for me. I have small detail gouges, skews and a v-tool I use for grooves and the like. The diamond carbide inserts have too big a radius on the nose and aren't nearly sharp enough to cut fine detail IMO. It's fantastic for shaping brass or blending a metal ferrule into a wood handle though.

I thought I would be able to finish my main swap project today. Instead I've spent all day helping my son put a fuel pump in his truck. Maybe I'll get into the shop for a couple hours after dinner…


----------



## duckmilk

> I found this video of Ken cutting some bowl blanks from some wood he found laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was osage orange.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


That was painful to watch, and he was doing it wrong. Here is the right way, but you may have to speak with a Russian accent.


----------



## EarlS

I'm with Tom, the mallet has to feel right. There are a lot of articles out there that try to explain how to find the exact balance. I'm not sure there is a formula. You have to find it for yourself. I get the impression that a lot of us are making multiple mallets and trying a lot of things out to see what works best. I officially have a swap caliber mallet complete. Now onto a different style or two. I'm glad that we still have another month before it has to be shipped out so I can see what else can be made and have more than one option to choose from.

Most of the weekend was spent working on the extra box from the box swap. I can't seem to get very far on the mallet ideas with the box sitting there waiting for me to finish it.


----------



## Mosquito

This one's for Kenny, and his whining about 60% humidity lol This is what today has been for me, and it hasn't even rained since yesterday afternoon. So much for getting the lawn mowed :-D


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser.


----------



## HokieKen

> This one s for Kenny, and his whining about 60% humidity lol This is what today has been for me, and it hasn t even rained since yesterday afternoon. So much for getting the lawn mowed :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


That's about how today was here Mos'. Except it was 10 degrees warmer. Which once the humidity hits 90%, who gives a crap what the temperature is… We had thunderstorms on and off all day so the RH stayed pretty much at 100%. It's back down to 80% now which is still uncomfortable but not bad by comparison;-). I'm gonna have to go out to Dave's desert and see if the "dry" heat is really any better.


----------



## duckmilk

I'd give $100 for a good 2-3" rain right now. The last 2 have missed us completely and the one before that was dried up by the time I got home. We're starting to go into the summer months early here and we haven't had enough rain to even cut and bale our pastures.

That's going to be a nice looking bolster Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Bolster? We don't need no stinkin' bolsters!

;-)


----------



## wormil

Teaser










Also, a different kind of margherita.


----------



## PoohBaah

Just a reminder that there are only 7 days to get progress pictures in. Know that we have a large portion of them in already so please check that you have a "P" by your name above and if I have missed someone please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## EarlS

My solution to the Iowa heat and humidity was to go to the big box store and buy a window mounted A/C unit for the shop a couple of years ago. The wood is happier and so am I when it is 70-72 deg or so in the shop with 40-50% RH. It also extends my shop time through the summer. The wife even approved when she heard I would be able to work on projects more, until she realized that meant more toys …. I mean tools…. and more wood to buy.


----------



## doubleG469

> So I spent all morning hauling off off cuts from recent milling. Couldn't resist bringing a big piece of Holly back from the dump though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


So I sent all this processed wood from my stash home with a turning buddy and stacked my part that I was keeping. The rest got sent to the transfer station for mulch processing. And now I know I have a problem, had to bring this beautiful piece of Red Oak home with me and add to my pile.









So Kenny I feel your pain. Never turn away a nice piece.

Here's some offerings from the weekend.


----------



## Mosquito

my progress picture should be on its way


----------



## HokieKen

What irks me Gary, is they won't let you go to the transfer station and pick up wood. I mean, it's a friggin' dump right? And is the shovel-full of mulch they're gonna loose because I grabbed a piece of a stump gonna break the county? But now I've learned if you go on Saturday, they have a skeleton crew and aren't processing mulch so just take a few pieces of brush to drop off and I can "shop" for turning stock ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I've managed to pick up a few pieces at the transfer station when dropping off some brush. What worked for me was to ask the attendant, while I was there, a bunch of questions about their huge chipping machine. He had already pulled a few chunks out for firewood for a buddy so when I asked if I could grab a couple of small logs not on his pile, he said sure.


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone have any good ideas for this piece of white pine? It's from the property where my church was built, so i was thinking of trying to do something along those lines to give to the church. Can't remember offhand, but about 2 ft long and maybe 12-14"s wide. Wasn't sure if I could make a couple smaller platters out of it?


----------



## HokieKen

White Pine is a PITA to turn Steve in my experience. If you want to turn something for the church from it, I'd recommend something that doesn't require so much endgrain work. The grain is too big and loose in WP and is gonna tend to tear apart pretty easily. Maybe a lamp or some candleholders?


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve managed to pick up a few pieces at the transfer station when dropping off some brush. What worked for me was to ask the attendant, while I was there, a bunch of questions about their huge chipping machine. He had already pulled a few chunks out for firewood for a buddy so when I asked if I could grab a couple of small logs not on his pile, he said sure.
> 
> - Lazyman


I don't think they would say anything if I did it while dropping off brush or something. But, usually when I've been during the week, they are processing mulch and have you drop your brush 20 yds or so away from the big pile where the treasure hides ;-) Then they move it to the pile that's being fed into the chipper. Insurance regs I suppose.

I have called both local transfer stations before and asked if I could pop in occasionally in the mornings or evening just after they open or before they close to look for good logs and both gave me a firm "no way". I've wondered often when free mulch became so profitable…


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, I got excited when I saw the pieces laying there. grabbed one and then got it to my truck and was like, pine!! grrrr almost put it back. lol

i'll see if i can take a slice off and mess around with it maybe this weekend.


----------



## doubleG469

Split it down the pith and cut it into even squares, then turn a matching set of platters. Or box it up and shoot it to me! I'll give it a go.


----------



## HokieKen

Give it to Gary, he'll turn anything!










Who else is old enough to get that reference??


----------



## bndawgs

Mikey likes it. He really likes it


----------



## doubleG469

Yes he will and yes he gets it. sadly..

Kenny I agree, they should have no issues if you want to come peruse the donated wood before they turn it into mulch. Only issue would be possible liability from injury. But hey salvage at you own risk.

I am going to start stopping and give out my card to arbor companies for any felled trees that may fit the bill for what I am looking for.

Whatever you decide Steve, seal up those ends that's gonna crack fast!


----------



## wormil

Neither the yard waste or dump will let you take stuff away around here, probably liability concern. We have 2 metal recycling plants and they won't sell to the public either.


----------



## mikeacg

Gary, I had a good deal with a tree guy in Wilmington, NC when I lived down there. I hired him to take a few trees down and asked him to leave them long for my sawmill. That got him interested in what I was doing and after that he would drop off all kinds of wood just to get rid of it. I was never sure when I got home from work what I was going to find out there. One time he left me a pile of cypress, which was pretty nice! Like us, they hate to see good wood go to waste!

Steve, Cut that log up into boards and make them something they can use! They will appreciate it. I made a suggestion box for a church up on North Dakota one time but they can tell you what they would like. Offering box, shadow box for something historical, you name it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have called both local transfer stations before and asked if I could pop in occasionally in the mornings or evening just after they open or before they close to look for good logs and both gave me a firm "no way". I've wondered often when free mulch became so profitable…


Dunno about there, but around here, they'd be worried you're the idiot who would drop the big log on hisself and then sue. Easier to say "no," than to deal with that guy.

Also, diseased stuff ends up at the transfer station.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The local metroparks will let you load wood from their lot but it's usually only red oak or something equally as uninspiring. I once got a load to take home and split, on of the logs looked completely healthy but had 1.1 giga ants inside it.


----------



## wormil

> ... but had 1.1 giga ants inside it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


This made me laugh more than is usually socially acceptable.


----------



## duckmilk

> I ve wondered often when free mulch became so profitable…
> 
> - HokieKen


In Denton Co. TX they use the mulch to mix in with the landfill garbage to speed up the degradation process. They then capture the methane gas that is released.

I watched those Mikey commercials many times in my youth, which was a long time ago )(


----------



## duckmilk

Question for you guys: can you re-use a USPS priority box to ship another item, or will they make you buy a new one? I'm going to ship a box to my son for Father's Day and have a used box that fits.


----------



## jmartel

You can reuse them. But you don't buy the box if it's a flat rate. You pay the shipping. Boxes are free.


----------



## EarlS

Duck - I don't know why you couldn't reuse USPS Priority box as long as the previous address label and postage are removed. If you need a new box, flat rate boxes should be free. You pay a set price to ship it and that includes the box. I would think the shipping prices should be very similar for Priority and Flat Rate.


----------



## JayT

Decided I'm going to take a page from Food Network for the swap. You watch those shows and one thing that comes up a lot is serving something "deconstructed", where a dish is broken apart and the individual elements are served seperately. So …










There's a deconstructed mallet there somewhere. Some assembly required.


----------



## HokieKen

So are those 2 shoes in the pile for your recipient to make some leather faces JayT? ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> can you re-use a USPS priority box to ship another item


They're designed to be reused. The end flaps on the medium sized box are designed so you can put the old outer flaps on the inside and have fresh flaps to use. I've never gotten a fourth use on one, but I've done a third use a few times. The gal at the post office sometimes gives me grief. "You know the empty boxes are free, right?"


----------



## jmartel

Some people don't understand that the Reduce-Reuse-Recycle is a specific order you should be doing and not just a list. Recycling perfectly good boxes is not nearly as helpful as reusing.


----------



## Lazyman

> In Denton Co. TX they use the mulch to mix in with the landfill garbage to speed up the degradation process. They then capture the methane gas that is released.
> 
> - duckmilk


Plano, TX sells the mulch and compost they make for $ 25-30 a yard to keep it out of the landfill completely. They even bag it and sell it to local nurseries. I've wondered why they don't get a sawmill and turn some of the larger logs into lumber and sell that too.


----------



## bndawgs

> Gary, I had a good deal with a tree guy in Wilmington, NC when I lived down there. I hired him to take a few trees down and asked him to leave them long for my sawmill. That got him interested in what I was doing and after that he would drop off all kinds of wood just to get rid of it. I was never sure when I got home from work what I was going to find out there. One time he left me a pile of cypress, which was pretty nice! Like us, they hate to see good wood go to waste!
> 
> Steve, Cut that log up into boards and make them something they can use! They will appreciate it. I made a suggestion box for a church up on North Dakota one time but they can tell you what they would like. Offering box, shadow box for something historical, you name it.
> 
> - mikeacg


Thanks for the ideas. I had thought about also making an offering box for the church, so that's another route I could go.


----------



## bndawgs

Also be careful with the free mulch, oftentimes there's poison ivy mixed in with the brush that's taken there.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Several years ago I had three silver maples cut down in my yard. He asked if I wanted the wood and I said no. At the time no use for it. He cut it into 6-8 ft. lengths and sold it to a local pallet shop. So in addition to me paying him to cut down the trees, he got paid for the wood also.

Several years ago also I worked the road gangs for the Dept of Corrections. Inmates would clear down trees and run them into the chipper/shredder. When the truck was full VDOT would haul it and dump it. I asked if I could have a truck load and they said sure, but where ever we dump it, you have to leave it for at least a year or it would kill what ever plants you put it around. I wish I was doing lathe work then, they threw the big pieces right in the back of the truck or stacked it for firewood if someone asked for it.


----------



## bndawgs

I saved all this from the chipper/shredder. Had to work hard for it though.


----------



## wormil

I'm surprised even pallet companies would want silver maple, it's soft, weak, and bad for shake. I have a big silver maple that has limbs the size of trees and I dread the day it has to come down.


----------



## HokieKen

Is that some sort of cedar you have there Steve?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m surprised even pallet companies would want silver maple, it s soft, weak, and bad for shake. I have a big silver maple that has limbs the size of trees and I dread the day it has to come down.
> 
> - Woodknack


A summer or two ago a storm took down three more. I DID keep some logs this time and had them milled and kiln dried. The guy at the saw mill said it stunk worse then any wood he has ever kiln dried. I lost a lot due to warp but what I was able to keep is really nice, pretty wood. BTW, silver maple is really shallow rooted and falls over easy in a storm. In total I have had 6 blow over. They are all gone now, thankfully.


----------



## wormil

I wanted to take mine down and the wife wasn't having it, she loves that tree. So I got a tree guy to come look at it thinking he would say it had to come down but nope, he said it's fine, just needs pruned.


----------



## Lazyman

In general, I consider silver maple a trash ornamental. It is fast growing but relatively short lived. Most specimens don't live much past 30 years ,at least in TX anyway, and many don't make it to 20 or 25 before they start looking pretty sad. But, that is why it is a common free wood around my neck of the woods. You are right that it is fairly soft but if you can find some good sound wood, it is easy to work and finishes pretty nicely. I was surprised how nice it was to turn when I made a beer mug out of it.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I went to my wife's class lunch and one of the guys made me jealous. He said he had a red oak tree with a large burl. Too bad it wasn't ready to cut or the mallet might have been made from it.


----------



## EarlS

The local sawmill I just visited last week had lots of silver maple. The boards were really nice looking, different from the soft maple I typically use. He had some massive 8/4 live edge flitches, some were 3+ ft wide and 8 ft or more long.

I'm thinking silver maple might make good drawers.


----------



## mikeacg

> I m thinking silver maple might make good drawers.
> 
> - EarlS


Briefs or boxers, Earl?


----------



## EarlS

Mike - that gives a new meaning to "tidy ******************************'s". Give Kenny a couple of days and he probably could make some for you.


----------



## RichBolduc

Rich



> Mike - that gives a new meaning to "tidy ****************************** s". Give Kenny a couple of days and he probably could make some for you.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## bndawgs

> Is that some sort of cedar you have there Steve?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yup, eastern red cedar.

i have it sitting in my garage right now needing to be cut up


----------



## RichBolduc

Just wondering when we'll be getting the info on who we're sending our mallets to. I'd like to stalk the person a bit so I can figure out a bonus gift.

Rich


----------



## PoohBaah

Well the deadline for the progress pictures is this coming Monday. As soon as we get through that deadline I will get the recipient info sent out. If the rest of the participants get their pictures in sooner I will get the info out sooner.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lot's of "P" marks missing up there. Lot's of noobies as well so Neil will definitely need to rely on the progress pics on this one. I'm looking forward to getting a name as well although I'm not 100% sure I'll find a way that I approve of to customize this without taking away from the main project.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well the deadline for the progress pictures is this coming Monday. As soon as we get through that deadline I will get the recipient info sent out. If the rest of the participants get their pictures in sooner I will get the info out sooner.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Buddy I'm trying. After a back injury I got behind. Good news is I was able to push mow two small yards yesterday without the use of pain pills.  I'm still afraid (and a bit sore) to lift my lathe and take it outside so I'm still a bit stuck on a swap worthy project pic. I'm gonna need all the way to Monday. If I can't get one to you this week end, I'll do the right thing. :-( I don't want to hold up the swap.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I personally think we can trust Jeff :<))
what do you think Neil ?
sounds like your backs getting better Jeff …but please *DO NOT* overdue it :<((


----------



## ToddJB

Teaser


----------



## Lazyman

> I personally think we can trust Jeff :<))
> what do you think Neil ?
> sounds like your backs getting better Jeff …but please *DO NOT* overdue it :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


+1 Here. Afterall, he actually did 2 swap pieces in the box swap so Jeff, I think I can speak for many of us and say that we've got your back (no pun intended) for a worst case scenario. Besides, your progress pic just has to show progress not a finished piece. IMO, even the mistakes you have mentioned would be considered progress.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm one of those noobies… so i'm planning on sending multiple attempts and styles and a bonus gift since I'll feel bad for who ever gets stuck with mine… lol

Rich



> Lot s of "P" marks missing up there. Lot s of noobies as well so Neil will definitely need to rely on the progress pics on this one. I m looking forward to getting a name as well although I m not 100% sure I ll find a way that I approve of to customize this without taking away from the main project.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## doubleG469

> I personally think we can trust Jeff :<))
> what do you think Neil ?
> sounds like your backs getting better Jeff …but please *DO NOT* overdue it :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> +1 Here. Afterall, he actually did 2 swap pieces in the box swap so Jeff, I think I can speak for many of us and say that we ve got your back (no pun intended) for a worst case scenario. Besides, your progress pic just has to show progress not a finished piece. IMO, even the mistakes you have mentioned would be considered progress.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1


----------



## JayT

> Teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


So you're sending a cell phone to your recipient? That's very generous of you Todd.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, we can trust Jeff. If he says he'll be done by ship date, he will. I'll ride down the road a couple hours and carry his lathe outside for him if it comes down to it ;-)

So, I'm on the way to work this morning and there's a pile of wood beside the street. You know what happens next… Except I couldn't decide how much to take because I'm not sure what it is. I grabbed this piece:










Now I'm trying to decide whether I should grab the rest after work or not. Rather than tell you guys what I thought it was at first and why I'm not sure now, I'll just see what you fellas think. Sorry, not mailing any of this out ;-) Unless somebody really wants some then I'll be glad to ship on their dime 

Here are some additional pics:


----------



## RichBolduc

Should we be scared of the pics that will be on it?

Rich



> Teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> So you re sending a cell phone to your recipient? That s very generous of you Todd.
> 
> - JayT


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, the wood color, leaf and bark all look like Bradford pear. It is great for turning. In fact if you ever decide to make a bowl, it's a great one to learn on.

Edit: The crotch of that big chuck is likely to have some interesting figure too.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - anything with a handle and a head on it that you can whack things with qualifies as a mallet. As others have said - plenty of us will have multiple versions/options that we can "lend" you if it comes to that. I'm even working on a "special" mallet for Neil.

As many others on here, I feel your pain. I've had back surgery and still have a bulged disk so I know exactly what it feels like to do something that causes it to flare up.


----------



## palaswood

Kenny if that is Bradford pear go back and get it ALL

idk if i posted this but this is bradford pear. Turns like a dream and is pretty hard, like a maple.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Nathan, I was hoping you would swoop in and ID it ) When I first saw it, I thought it was Mulberry because of the color. But then I saw the leaves and thought "crap, it's just Poplar". But then when I looked at the tree it was cut off of, it didn't look like no Poplar I've ever seen and the cut wood didn't have that ugly brown heartwood.

I thought it looked like the Pear I scored last week but much lighter. Bark was the same but leaves were a little different. So I came to the conclusion it was some kind of ornamental Pear tree. Either Callery or Bradford. Still not sure which but don't really care either. Both make good turning stock.

However, in light of the fact that I got a good haul of Pear last week and that this was the only piece bigger than about 6" diameter, I think I'll leave the rest there. UNLESS any of you guys want me to grab it up for you. Happy to grab it and ship it to anyone who wants it. You just pay the shipping cost. Hollar if you want it. If not, it'll end up in county mulch tomorrow!

Joseph, that's a lovely (rolling pin?). I'm REALLY looking forward to getting some of my Pear cut into blanks and on the lathe. I'll most likely give it until next spring to dry though. It's all stickered on the patio now with the ends sealed up.


----------



## PoohBaah

Looks like a mallet teaser to me…....


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks for the confidence and encouragement guys. I'll have my progress pic's in this evening. I feel much better and NEED some shop time.

*Ken*, when you come by to carry my lathe out, *bring me some of that beautiful pear*! Just kidding, I have a plan. I feel OK to turn just not lifting. My Son always comes by on Wednesday evening to have dinner. You know, his Moms cookin'. I'm going to have that strapping young lad get it outside for me and set up. And keep it outside for awhile ready to go. (Of coarse with a good tarp on it and a good coat of oil).


----------



## palaswood

Yeah thats just my ahem *rolling pin* yeah… good eye Ken… Rolling pin, yeah thats it. ;p

No really, I'm just teasing…

...

...

I'm such a tease…


----------



## EarlS

Bradford pear is very common around here as an ornamental tree that folks put in their yards. I knew the leaves looked familiar, that's because several houses on our street have them in the front yard. I just couldn't connect the dots.


----------



## HokieKen

> Bradford pear is very common around here as an ornamental tree that folks put in their yards. I knew the leaves looked familiar, that s because several houses on our street have them in the front yard. I just couldn t connect the dots.
> 
> - EarlS


I know Bradford Pear trees when they're in bloom. But after the pretty white flowers are gone, it's just another ornamental to my untrained eye ;-) After a bit more reading, I think some bad information (no way, not on the internet!!!) confused me. Bradford Pear is just a cultivar of the Callery Pear that essentially did away with the thorns often found on Callerys. I didn't see any thorns so the wood I found must indeed be Bradford Pear.



> *Ken*, when you come by to carry my lathe out, *bring me some of that beautiful pear*! Just kidding…
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I figured one of those boys would be around to help the old man out, especially around Father's Day ;-) I still plan to make a trip that way soon though! I have some wood for you and I know you have some set back for me. And if you still want to, we'll drop that Locust and slice that one up too  Maybe one Saturday or Sunday in July… Your back will be better by then I'm sure


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, I meant to add in the last post Jeff^ that I'll swing by there and grab the rest of that Pear on the way home and set it aside to bring to you when I come. Not sure why I didn't think about that when I was trying to decide whether to pick it up or not :-O


----------



## Lazyman

If this swap doesn't end soon, I'm going to have to make a bigger hammer and mallet rack. After finding a piece of osage orange in my pile that I thought was something else (bark doesn't look anything like typical OO) I decided to do practice more acentric turningyesterday so of course I had to start mallet/hammer #4. I guess this will make it easier to part with one of them. Today's teaser. I hope the grain is as pretty when it turns brown.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here's a teaser. Some of my early attempts and the material for my next attempt. I wish some one could identify that brown wood. It's hard as rock and very heavy.

Also, good day in the shop and outside with a chain saw. Progress picture sent. ))


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, give us a closer look at that wood


----------



## Lazyman

And a close of of end grain might help as well. Use a chisel or knife to shave it smooth first


----------



## PoohBaah

> Yeah thats just my ahem *rolling pin* yeah… good eye Ken… Rolling pin, yeah thats it. ;p
> 
> No really, I m just teasing…
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> I m such a tease…
> 
> - palaswood


Joe I am going to count that as your progress picture. So that puts us down to 8 more to go.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - is that unknown wood brown ebony?

I have high hopes that I can spend most of the weekend in the shop (with the A/C running) since it is going to be mid 90's with heat indexes over 100 deg. With Sunday being Father's Day I'm hoping I can convince my wife that my ideal Father's Day is one with plenty of time spent in the shop.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... With Sunday being Father s Day I m hoping I can convince my wife that my ideal Father s Day is one with plenty of time spent in the shop.
> 
> - EarlS


If that works out for you, I'll PM you my wife's phone #!


----------



## doubleG469

> Yep, we can trust Jeff. If he says he ll be done by ship date, he will. I ll ride down the road a couple hours and carry his lathe outside for him if it comes down to it ;-)
> 
> So, I m on the way to work this morning and there s a pile of wood beside the street. You know what happens next… Except I couldn t decide how much to take because I m not sure what it is. I grabbed this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I m trying to decide whether I should grab the rest after work or not. Rather than tell you guys what I thought it was at first and why I m not sure now, I ll just see what you fellas think. Sorry, not mailing any of this out ;-) Unless somebody really wants some then I ll be glad to ship on their dime
> 
> Here are some additional pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Bradford Pear and that's a shame cause I found a hunk of that Hackberry in my pile I cleaned out the other day.

Oh but I turned it to a bowl last night!

Nathan you know with as much Bradford Pear is here I have still not turned any. I am going to have to find me one that someone has pulled out. PS I am just north of you in Frisco.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff - is that unknown wood brown ebony?
> 
> - EarlS


I really don't know! My Son brought it home from a pallet of paper where he works. He said it looked interesting. I posted it as a "can you identify this wood" post before and never got a definite answer.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/226249


----------



## GR8HUNTER

im going with Jerry NOT Dan LOL :<))


----------



## bndawgs

For my Father's day present, i'm going to ask for next Mother's Day off!!


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not a father, but I still expect presents on Fathers day this year…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My wife grabbed up a couple different sizes of touchmarks for the forge and last night gave me a new fancy rod and reel to use for our upcoming vacation. I definitely can't complain.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - I looked at the pictures from you earlier "What species" post. It reminds me of the underside of the hardwood we had installed in the living room which came from someplace in southeast Asia around Indonesia. I'll take a look at the left over box and see if it has any information regarding the name of the wood as well as look at the grain and such.

I saw a comment that it might be Ipe. That would be possible too. I've seen a few pallets made from it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I m not a father, but I still expect presents on Fathers day this year…
> 
> - Mosquito


DITTO ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<))))))))


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan you know with as much Bradford Pear is here I have still not turned any. I am going to have to find me one that someone has pulled out. PS I am just north of you in Frisco.
> 
> - doubleG469


Gary, It really is a joy to turn, especially green, and one of the best woods to learn to make bowls with. Just let me know if you want some, I've got some chunks on my patio that need to be used before they crack too much to turn. The trees in my neighborhood are all over 20-25 years old now which is about when BP starts losing branches during almost any storm so I can also let you know next time I see some fresh wood as well. I had to resist the urge to pick up more last week because someone removed an entire tree and I had to walk by it everyday on my morning walks before they finally hauled it off. The wife would have killed me if I put any more on the patio before I use what I have. It was so painful leaving it there I almost had to change my normal walking route.


----------



## Lazyman

Jeff, that wood actually looks like it could be Bradford pear too. Bradford pear is actually a cultivar of Callery pear which is native to Vietnam and China so if the pallet originally came from there it is possible that's what it is.


----------



## Lazyman

With all the spindle turning lately, I finally decide I needed a decent drive center with a spring loaded point. Mailman just delivered it. I've been using the basic one that came with my cheapo lathe and the live oak was so hard, I had to drill a hole for the center or it was impossible to get the teeth to engage.










Maybe now I'll finally get around to making those screw driver handles.


----------



## doubleG469

Nathan, I will never turn down free wood to turn!


----------



## HokieKen

I want a new live center too Nathan. Just can't make my mind up what I want (or how much I want to spend on one). I usually drill holes for my spindle blanks to avoid splitting. I keep a little Yankee push drill in the tool well on my bench specifically for that purpose.


----------



## HokieKen

What the heck is the Cream Cheese "washer" for Nathan?


----------



## HokieKen

> Nathan, I will never turn down free wood to turn!
> 
> - doubleG469


Got some PT 4×4 scrap. I'll send it your way ;-)


----------



## wormil

> - Lazyman


These are nice, it's all I use now. Mine is a PSI but yours has more aggressive looking teeth, what brand is it?

edit; I make washers out of peanut butter lids.


----------



## ToddJB

I have the PSI, as well. I'm torn on these. Every once in awhile they'll slip and give me tear out, but when they work (most of the time), they're amazing.


----------



## JayT

I just got one of those drive centers from PSI last week and so far, my experience is much like Todd's. I think part of the issue is that I have been using one of these live centers in the tailstock and it can't apply enough pressure without splitting the wood.










I switched to using the stock cup style center with the PSI drive and it has worked much better in limited usage.


----------



## doubleG469

> Nathan, I will never turn down free wood to turn!
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Got some PT 4×4 scrap. I ll send it your way ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


And I will turn it, don't know into what maybe toothpicks but I'll send you something back!


----------



## wormil

Cup live centers are what I use most of the time. The pointy kind tend to loosen up more and like you say, they can split wood if you use to much pressure. I have a bull nose but only use it when I've drill a hole in the end of the spindle.


----------



## Lazyman

Rick The drive center is the "PSI 5/8 center so maybe they have changed the design or the smaller one has more aggressive teeth on it or just looks like it does because it is smaller? Ha! After posting, I was wondering if anyone would comment about my Philly cream cheese washer. It sure makes it easier to get the chuck off. I save the tubs and lids for mixing epoxy.

Edit: Looking at the image on the Amazon listing link above, my center DOES look like the teeth are more aggressive than the ones shown by Amazon.

JayT, I've got the same live center and added this to help prevent splitting the wood though on my cheapo lathe, I think that the tailstock will move before I split anything that isn't already cracking a little on the end.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, I will never turn down free wood to turn!
> 
> - doubleG469


Dang it! I knew I should have grabbed a couple of chunks off the pile down the street.

I'll get my chainsaw out over the next day or two and cut the ends off to make sure that the ones I have on hand aren't cracked beyond use and then send you a PM. I usually store them vertically with one end on concrete which usually ensures that at least one end doesn't crack.


----------



## JayT

> JayT, I ve got the same live center and added this to help prevent splitting the wood though on my cheapo lathe, I think that the tailstock will move before I split anything that isn t already cracking a little on the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


I saw that PSI has a similar one, too. Good to know it works well. For $7, I'll probably get one next time I order from either PSI or Amazon.


----------



## doubleG469

> Nathan, I will never turn down free wood to turn!
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Dang it! I knew I should have grabbed a couple of chunks off the pile down the street.
> 
> I ll get my chainsaw out over the next day or two and cut the ends off to make sure that the ones I have on hand aren t cracked beyond use and then send you a PM. I usually store them vertically with one end on concrete which usually ensures that at least one end doesn t crack.
> 
> - Lazyman


Sounds good.


----------



## duckmilk

I have some elm to cut for Putty, several months ago, but have yet to get my lazy arse out there to get that done. How's that for being lazy Nathan? I guess I'm hoping it will cut itself.


----------



## doubleG469

Kenny here's that bowl from the spalted hackberry man natural danish oil made it go dark dark!


----------



## mikeacg

Gary,

That spalted Hackberry is amazing!


----------



## HokieKen

That's gorgeous Gary! I love that friggin' wood )


----------



## wormil

Nice shape on the bowl Gary, the wood is beautiful.


----------



## EarlS

That spalted hackberry bowl is gorgeous. At the rate things are going, I will wind up getting a lathe before the mallet swap is over just so I can learn how to make bowls and other round things.

Reading all of the lathe talk on here makes me think there needs to be a lathe related swap - bowls or something like that.


----------



## HokieKen

Now I want to turn a small bowl from the pieces you sent me…

So you guys just convinced me to order the PSI drive center. I think I'll go with the 1" though. I rarely do spindle work with blanks any smaller.

I would also like a proper bowl gouge. I have spindle gouges. Is a bowl gouge just a spindle gouge with the wings ground back? Sould I just re-grind one if my spindle gouges? What's a good general-purpose size for a bowl gouge?

Last night, I made/used my very first jam chuck to modify part of my swap project. It worked perfectly.

Have I ever told you guys that I love my lathe?? 
)


----------



## builtinbkyn

So while we're waiting on some more progress - here's a bit of carving done in a different medium - ICE! Friends had a Flag Day party last night. One of the guests is an ice sculptor. He does this for a living, making huge sculptures for weddings, public events and for pretty much any type of event. He even competed in the Winter Olympics. Yesterday he whipped up a flag "drinking luge" and a fruit plate to go with the theme of the party.





































Here's the artist Rich Bubin drinking from an ice mug.










Says he prefers Makita chain saws and power tools, in case anyone was wondering lol


----------



## HokieKen

Well, he also likes Miller Lite so I'm not sure his judgement can be trusted ;-) Can't argue with that flag luge though, that thing is awesome!


----------



## doubleG469

Earl I agree, Bowls, Vases, or Hollow forms. And I will go you one better, here in north Texas the turning club does an empty bowl charity auction for the Food Bank where they auction off the bowls every year. I am sure if we did something like one for your swap recipient and another for charity, we could have fun and help out a good cause.


----------



## doubleG469

> I would also like a proper bowl gouge. I have spindle gouges. Is a bowl gouge just a spindle gouge with the wings ground back? Sould I just re-grind one if my spindle gouges? What's a good general-purpose size for a bowl gouge?
> 
> - HokieKen


Not really a difference other than a deeper flute, and as for size I had this issue working on a dry piece of mesquite that is beating my 3/8" to death. 1/2 or even a 3/4 would be the route I'd go now. I will more than likely pick one up this weekend.

edit: oh I did think of a difference, $$$$ that's the biggest one


----------



## jmartel

So what sort of finish is appropriate for a mallet? You probably don't want something that is a film finish as it will just crack I'm assuming. Oil & wax?


----------



## HokieKen

Oil and wax is my go-to for most any tools Jmart.


----------



## Lazyman

> I have some elm to cut for Putty, several months ago, but have yet to get my lazy arse out there to get that done. How s that for being lazy Nathan? I guess I m hoping it will cut itself.
> 
> - duckmilk


Sometimes "finding the better way" is to put it off for another day.

EDIT: Did not mean to make that rhyme. I guess I am a poet and don't know it.


----------



## Lazyman

Double post (first time that has ever happened to me not sure what I did)


----------



## Lazyman

> Now I want to turn a small bowl from the pieces you sent me…
> 
> So you guys just convinced me to order the PSI drive center. I think I'll go with the 1" though. I rarely do spindle work with blanks any smaller.
> 
> I would also like a proper bowl gouge. I have spindle gouges. Is a bowl gouge just a spindle gouge with the wings ground back? Sould I just re-grind one if my spindle gouges? What's a good general-purpose size for a bowl gouge?
> 
> Last night, I made/used my very first jam chuck to modify part of my swap project. It worked perfectly.
> 
> Have I ever told you guys that I love my lathe??
> )
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, when you finally make your screwdriver handles, you are going to want something smaller than the 1" drive center. A smaller one is part of the reason I decided to look for another one in the first place. My theory is that with the smaller center you may be able to cut the blank closer to the final length so you can work all the way to the end without worrying about hitting the teeth of the center with a tool.

Regarding the bowl vs. spindle gouges, the main difference as noted above is the shape of the flute. Bowl gouges tend to be more U shaped while spindle gouges have a flatter profile which is why the cheaper ones are usually forged from flat stock. Note that you should never use a forged spindle or any roughing gouge for bowl making-very dangerous. Their tangs are not strong enough and a catch could cause it to break or bend. The corners on flat edge of a roughing gouges are too easy to catch and are not really intended for end grain. The nicer spindle gouges are usually milled from a solid piece of round HHS for example and are probably strong enough for bowl turning but I would probably reserve those for detail work. Hurricane sells a good quality starter set of bowl gouges with 1/2", 3/8" and 1/4" gouges. I reshaped their 1/2" gouge to an Irish profile and it is mostly used for roughing and shaping. It can handle rounding off square and irregular shaped blanks, even with end grain. I also use it at times instead of a spindle roughing gouge to round spindle blanks as well. I rarely use the 1/4" gouge because I get more catches with that tool than any other tool I have. I left the 3/8" gouge with traditional grind and it is handy for getting a fairly smooth cut on the bottom of a bowl. If you only get one gouge, unless you are planning to regularly turn 10"+ diameter bowls, the 3/8" is probably a good general purpose size IMO.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm really not sure I need a bowl gouge. So far all of the hollowing I've done has been done using my round carbide tool and Sorby hollowing tool and scraper. But, for roughing a lot of material, I generally find that a gouge is superior to the carbide because of the clearance. I have a set of spindle gouges from Hurricane that are milled from round stock, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 inch. I may just re-grind the 3/8 and try it out on a bowl and see if I like it enough to purchase one.

I doubt I'll be turning bowls regularly but sometimes you just have a chunk of wood that looks like it needs to be a bowl!


----------



## bndawgs

This thread is almost as bad as the daily deals thread for stuff to buy.


----------



## doubleG469

> sometimes you just have a chunk of wood that looks like it needs to be a bowl!
> 
> - HokieKen


Funny all my wood look like this.


----------



## doubleG469

> This thread is almost as bad as the daily deals thread for stuff to buy.
> 
> - Steve


Sorry to bother you with our conversation.


----------



## bndawgs

> This thread is almost as bad as the daily deals thread for stuff to buy.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Sorry to bother you with our conversation.
> 
> - doubleG469


no, i meant for all the stuff to buy for lathes.


----------



## HokieKen

> This thread is almost as bad as the daily deals thread for stuff to buy.
> 
> - Steve


No joke. Lumberjocks may not charge a fee but it sure is expensive to be a member on here! ;-P


----------



## bndawgs

hard to resist buying new tools or accessories


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, when you finally make your screwdriver handles, you are going to want something smaller than the 1" drive center….
> 
> - Lazyman


Actually, when I make screwdriver handles, I start out with 1-1/4" blanks. I turn them on multiple axes and the widest point ends up around 1". If I need a smaller drive center, I'll still have the spur center I've always used.


----------



## doubleG469

> This thread is almost as bad as the daily deals thread for stuff to buy.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Sorry to bother you with our conversation.
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> no, i meant for all the stuff to buy for lathes.
> 
> - Steve


I know just busting ya.

And yes this is worse than browsing Amazon.


----------



## doubleG469

7 more P's until we can move forward with this swap!!!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> 7 more P s until we can move forward with this swap!!!!!
> 
> - doubleG469


yes I know I have been on hold as this project begs to be personalized :<))


----------



## PoohBaah

Oh a couple days longer won't kill you Tony. At this point even if everyone gets them in day it would be Monday before I could get all the info out. We are working cattle all day tomorrow and Sunday we are going up on the river to our cabin to cook out for Father's Day. So I will be technology free this weekend.


----------



## doubleG469

> Oh a couple days longer won t kill you Tony. At this point even if everyone gets them in day it would be Monday before I could get all the info out. We are working cattle all day tomorrow and Sunday we are going up on the river to our cabin to cook out for Father s Day. So I will be technology free this weekend.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Slacker


----------



## palaswood

Trust me Kenny. You need a bowl gouge










Mulberry


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh a couple days longer won t kill you Tony. At this point even if everyone gets them in day it would be Monday before I could get all the info out. We are working cattle all day tomorrow and Sunday we are going up on the river to our cabin to cook out for Father s Day. So I will be technology free this weekend.
> 
> - PoohBaah
> 
> Slacker
> 
> - doubleG469


+1. Priorites Pooh, priorities.


----------



## HokieKen

> Trust me Kenny. You need a bowl gouge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry
> 
> - palaswood


Why? Can I buy one that comes with a big Mulberry blank and some skills? ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

> Slacker
> 
> - doubleG469


I've been called worse….. haha


----------



## RichBolduc

You're right… they're all bad influences…










Rich



> Now I want to turn a small bowl from the pieces you sent me…
> 
> So you guys just convinced me to order the PSI drive center. I think I'll go with the 1" though. I rarely do spindle work with blanks any smaller.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## EarlS

Neil - when you send me the info for my recipient include your mailing details so I can forward you a "special" mallet that I made with you in mind. I'd get it from the return address on the box you sent me but my shop helper ate most of it one afternoon. Must have been something that smelled pretty good to him.


----------



## RichBolduc

So the AC went out in the house… Boss told me to take Wednesday off when they're there installing it… New bench top mortiser comes in Monday….

Looks like Tuesday I get to set up the mortiser and then Wednesday play with stuff for the swap all day…. Then the wife is out of town for some VFW convention Thursday night through Saturday or Sunday…. so more play time… 

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Did y'all see this dude's Father's Day gift? I'll be spending all weekend framing up walls in my son's new metal garage he just had put up for my Father's Day. I think I got a lemon.

Totally joking, he's a good kid. I just want that lathe really bad! ;-P


----------



## Mosquito

lol Kenny, maybe he got his for fathers day the same way I got my lathe 'for my birthday', by buying it for himself with his own money


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah that's how I got my lathe for Christmas too ) Of course that's why I have a Delta and not a Powermatic…


----------



## Woodmaster1

I turned a small bowl today waiting for the swap finally. It is made from box elder.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I turned a small bowl today waiting for the swap finally. It is made from box elder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


That's an awesome bowl! Box elder is by far my favorite wood. Unfortunately, I have never ran across any to use.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I turned a small bowl today waiting for the swap finally. It is made from box elder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> That s an awesome bowl! Box elder is by far my favorite wood. Unfortunately, I have never ran across any to use.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


If I come across some I will send you some. It's hard to come by a friend give me that piece.


----------



## GrantA

Lots of Ps marked! I haven't been on here for a bit! I've got shop time tonight and tomorrow to get a P by my name though 

Kenny I got the piece of wood you sent, that's interesting stuff- I feel like I might get a splinter if I stare at it for a minute lol.

I did a thing too you guys - I have a metal lathe but have never used a wood lathe. My dad had one in storage so I got it out and running. Oh boy what have I done?!? It's nothing fancy but it works, it's an older central machinery and it just has centers so I'm on the lookout for a basic chuck and I think I'll want a backing plate for bowls right?


----------



## jmartel

Depending on how long you can wait, there's usually a Nova chuck package with extra jaws on sale at Woodcraft in the first quarter of the year timeframe. $150 I think. That's when I got mine.


----------



## wormil

> ... so I m on the lookout for a basic chuck and I think I ll want a backing plate for bowls right?
> 
> - GrantA


You're in trouble now. It never ends.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, I'm late, so I'll watch. I'm 1300 post behind!!


----------



## HokieKen

Come on down the rabbit hole Grant. The water's fine ;-)

You'd be surprised how much mileage you can get from just turning between centers. But yeah, if you want to do bowls or hollow vessels of any kind, you'll need a chuck or, at a minimum, a faceplate. Honestly if you get a chuck, you probably don't need the faceplate. I've never used mine and don't see any practical reason that I would use it instead of my chuck. When the Nova goes on sale, like Jmart said, it's the best deal going for sure. But if you want it sooner, it's worth every penny at full price IMO. I also use a Grizzly 4 jaw chuck that's made for a metal lathe but works great on my woodturning lathe.


----------



## GrantA

I'll watch for it to go on sale, plenty of things I can turn between centers while I wait on that! Here's what I've been working on, I'm actually redoing them (got a much better foam core on the next batch, these were my first batch). The tan parts are 2-part liquid urethane foam, I'm using pvc pipe as a mold to get a cylinder. Mind you these are the first things I've ever made on a wood lathe, it's much different than my metal lathe but I'm loving it! 









They'll be covered in carbon fiber soon, will look something like this


----------



## Lazyman

GrantA, that is going to be pretty cool, dang it. Now I am going to have to look into learning how to do THAT.

BTW, I seem to recall that some of the old HF lathes required an adapter for mounting a chuck and some of the really old ones might not have been able to take a chuck at all. While the Nova chuck seems to be the standard, there are some cheaper options if you want a good chuck but don't wait for a sale.

EDIT: I did a quick search and found this review. If you follow the link to the PSI chuck in that review, you will see that it is on sale for $90 and comes with 2 jaws plus a set of cole jaws. Even when the Nova is on sale, that combo will may cost double that. Note that if you have never purchase from PSI before, if you sign up for the email list, they usually give first time buyers 10-15% off your first purchase.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hey Grant first thanks for the P 
second if you want the best tools in the world go *HERE* :<))))))


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Come on down the rabbit hole Grant. The water's fine ;-)
> 
> You'd be surprised how much mileage you can get from just turning between centers. But yeah, if you want to do bowls or hollow vessels of any kind, you'll need a chuck or, at a minimum, a faceplate. Honestly if you get a chuck, you probably don't need the faceplate. I've never used mine and don't see any practical reason that I would use it instead of my chuck. When the Nova goes on sale, like Jmart said, it's the best deal going for sure. But if you want it sooner, it's worth every penny at full price IMO. I also use a Grizzly 4 jaw chuck that's made for a metal lathe but works great on my woodturning lathe.
> 
> - HokieKen


I use a faceplate when rough turning a large bowl blank so I can make my tenon for a chuck.


----------



## doubleG469

I need some new wood, I love Mesquite but seems to be all I have to work right now. I am building out my air filtration system from an old HVAC blower. Got some of the carcass built out yesterday and hope to finish it today.

if it's a success I will post pictures if not, disregard this message.

Beautiful bowl there, never worked with Box Elder looks a lot like cedar from a picture.

GrantA there are multiple videos out showing how you can use a simple waste block and glue up your blank. where there's a will theres a way.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Feeling good and turning my a** off today. Two handles turned and one put on a (resized) head. A little adjustment and it's ready to go. Second head nice and rounded off, now to trim the handle and it's ready to go. Tried turning a carvers mallet. It was coming out great until I found where some nasty bug had hollowed out where the handle is. At this rate I may make it to the finish line after all!


----------



## Lazyman

> Tried turning a carvers mallet. It was coming out great until I found where some nasty bug had hollowed out where the handle is.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Sounds like a job for some epoxy!


----------



## HokieKen

> Tried turning a carvers mallet. It was coming out great until I found where some nasty bug had hollowed out where the handle is.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Sounds like a job for some epoxy!
> 
> - Lazyman


Or drill it out and use a different wood for the handle ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Sounds like a job for some epoxy!
> - Lazyman
> Or drill it out and use a different wood for the handle ;-)
> - HokieKen


Of coarse! Why did I not think of that! Maybe a combination of both!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hoping to see Ps across the board once Neil catches up. And glad I'm not in this one. It's been in the 90s with dewpoints in the 70s all weekend, and my "shop time" consisted of twenty sweaty minutes in the shop gluing bits together then back to the air conditioning.

Sounds like you'll do fine, Jeff. Remember, you meant to do that!


----------



## palaswood

So i got into bonsai recently (yes the little trees) and they pulled out a couple dozen healthy 10 yr old American Boxwoods in my neighborhood. (buxus sempervirens)










I scooped up 15 of them - all 2ft high. I may have gotten too many because now my shop looks more like a nursery.










Anybody else do bonsai?


----------



## HokieKen

I got a little Bonsai tree as a gift about 20 years ago. It was the lone plant in my studio apartment  It lived a pretty short life. I think I was a little overzealous with my Mr. Myagi impressions… :-(


----------



## GrantA

I must like you guys :-D


----------



## Lazyman

I tried bonsai about 30 years ago and failed. I have purchased a few over the years as well but I usually end up killing them.


----------



## HokieKen

I see 3-jaws and a pretty piece of brass a spinnin' Grant . I like it!


----------



## GrantA

> I see 3-jaws and a pretty piece of brass a spinnin' Grant . I like it!
> 
> - HokieKen


4-jaw Kenny, I'm also in the lookout for a 3-jaw chuck with a D1-4 backing plate


----------



## PoohBaah

We are down to needing progress pictures from 5 people. Please check to see if you have a P by your name to verify that I have received your progress pictures. I will try and contact the remaining people to see if they are going to be in or out.


----------



## doubleG469

Well, after great progress on the air filtration I headed off to Lowes to get the electrical wiring components and filters. After a $65 bill I just thought I wonder how much one costs on Amazon. Wen Filtration on sale for $107 bought and on the way. Returned the Lowes purchase.

Now I am normally a dollar saved kinda guy but when it comes to electrical I don't like to fool around so I trust their QA over my own.

Anyone need a HVAC Blower?


----------



## Lazyman

> Well, after great progress on the air filtration I headed off to Lowes to get the electrical wiring components and filters. After a $65 bill I just thought I wonder how much one costs on Amazon. Wen Filtration on sale for $107 bought and on the way. Returned the Lowes purchase.
> 
> Now I am normally a dollar saved kinda guy but when it comes to electrical I don t like to fool around so I trust their QA over my own.
> 
> Anyone need a HVAC Blower?
> 
> - doubleG469


I've got that Wen air filter and I like it. I especially like that you can use a timer to have it shut itself off after you leave the shop for the day. The remote control is nice too.

BTW Gary, I sent you a PM about a few chunks of wood you can have if you are still interested.


----------



## doubleG469

> Well, after great progress on the air filtration I headed off to Lowes to get the electrical wiring components and filters. After a $65 bill I just thought I wonder how much one costs on Amazon. Wen Filtration on sale for $107 bought and on the way. Returned the Lowes purchase.
> 
> Now I am normally a dollar saved kinda guy but when it comes to electrical I don t like to fool around so I trust their QA over my own.
> 
> Anyone need a HVAC Blower?
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> I ve got that Wen air filter and I like it. I especially like that you can use a timer to have it shut itself off after you leave the shop for the day. The remote control is nice too.
> 
> BTW Gary, I sent you a PM about a few chunks of wood you can have if you are still interested.
> 
> - Lazyman


Check your messages,


----------



## ToddJB

Pics sent


----------



## PoohBaah

Down to 4.


----------



## HokieKen

Those 4 are guys who haven't been very active in the thread. B-dawg was pretty active and I liked the mallet that dude showed early on so I hope he's still in. And I remember the turkey call Buckbuster made for the Surprise Swap and it was beautiful so I hope he's still active. The other 2, I don't know but the more the merrier, so come on fellas!

Pooh, lots of people in this one so don't spend a lot of time or energy chasing them down. Give them the rest of today and any "grace period" you deem appropriate, or none at all if you so choose, and roll on. Hopefully they show up but there's lots of guys waiting for names so they can personalize their entries.


----------



## HokieKen

> I need some new wood, I love Mesquite but seems to be all I have to work right now….
> 
> - doubleG469


I like Mesquite Gary. I don't know if I have anything that makes the shipping worthwhile for you but I'd swap a flat rate box-size blank for the same in Mesquite. Have more of the spalted Maple, Walnut, Cherry, Pear, Hackberry (not spalted) and some plain-old Hard Maple. I have a little Mesquite I got from Dave so no skin off my teeth either way. Just thought I'd throw it out there ;-)

Offers open to anyone else wanting to swap a little wood too!


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny I got the piece of wood you sent, that s interesting stuff- I feel like I might get a splinter if I stare at it for a minute lol…
> 
> - GrantA


Yeah, I really like that Greenheart Grant but it's really old and I really have to pick and choose to find good pieces. I hope the piece I sent you was decent. It's kind tough on bandsaw blades and planer knives but it hand planes pretty easily and it turns absolutely beautifully. I can finish turn it with a scraper and it requires almost no sanding. So slice it up and make some small spindle blanks to practice on


----------



## PoohBaah

> Pooh, lots of people in this one so don t spend a lot of time or energy chasing them down. Give them the rest of today and any "grace period" you deem appropriate, or none at all if you so choose, and roll on. Hopefully they show up but there s lots of guys waiting for names so they can personalize their entries.
> 
> - HokieKen


I am just contacting the ones and giving them a fair shake since there were a lot of newbies in the swap. I will send out the recipient info tomorrow at noon on my lunch break. I have already heard back from a couple of the guys.


----------



## EarlS

Grant / Ken - Is the jury still out on Greenheart turning green after it sits out for a bit or is it the brown you mentioned?

Now that the progress date is here I need to get moving to get everything finished that I want to do for the swap. Fortunately, Friday is a vacation day so I will have a 3 day weekend. I also got another box from the boys at Bell Forest. They must be loving this swap thing. They are out of stock on a lot of their exotic blanks that would work for mallets.

I did manage to spend some quality time with a rasp, file, and sandpaper this weekend smoothing out handles. Time consuming but the end result is a great feeling handle that looks good too. My wife wants to know why I want to make so many different types of mallets and what I'm going to do with them because they are "too pretty to actually use".


----------



## doubleG469

> I need some new wood, I love Mesquite but seems to be all I have to work right now….
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> I like Mesquite Gary. I don t know if I have anything that makes the shipping worthwhile for you but I d swap a flat rate box-size blank for the same in Mesquite. Have more of the spalted Maple, Walnut, Cherry, Pear, Hackberry (not spalted) and some plain-old Hard Maple. I have a little Mesquite I got from Dave so no skin off my teeth either way. Just thought I d throw it out there ;-)
> 
> Offers open to anyone else wanting to swap a little wood too!
> 
> - HokieKen


PM sent


----------



## HokieKen

> Grant / Ken - Is the jury still out on Greenheart turning green after it sits out for a bit or is it the brown you mentioned?...
> 
> - EarlS


Nothing green about it that I've seen Earl. It runs the gamut from light brown/tan all the way to dark brown/almost black. But I haven't seen any at all that I would call green.


----------



## EarlS

Ken - I figured that would be the case. Looks like I will have to do some experimenting to get a green that looks like it is natural and doesn't sand off too easily. I might stain some walnut that is more tan than brown with green stain to get a green that looks like leaves.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken - I figured that would be the case. Looks like I will have to do some experimenting to get a green that looks like it is natural and doesn t sand off too easily. I might stain some walnut that is more tan than brown with green stain to get a green that looks like leaves.
> 
> - EarlS


I have some scrap pieces of some Walnut just like that Earl. Your's for shipping cost if you need it.


----------



## EarlS

Ken - thanks for the offer. I'll look through my scrap stack and see what I have and let you know. I don't need much. It's going to be for a mosaic of a Craftsman style rose on the lid of a silverware chest. I might have posted the picture of it when we were discussing greenheart on this thread a while back.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm just glad I made it in time for the progress pics. I did some more work on mine today, I think they look sweeeeet. One I got advice for yeaterday is going in the burn pile. Brought it in and overnight it cracked like crazy! And it was seasoned locust. Glad I healed up in time, it was touch and go for awhile there.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad you're back on the horse Jeff!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Glad you're back on the horse Jeff!
> 
> - HokieKen


Definitely back on the horse, not sitting as "tall in the saddle" as before yet but I'm a ridin'. )


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all are bad influences on a man's wallet…


----------



## EarlS

Ken that looks like a real nice, albeit expensive, paperweight. That must be some kind of special plastic ziplock bag to need something that heavy. Either that or it is really windy in your part of the country.

I looked around the scrap stack. I think I will take you up on the light walnut. Give me a couple days and I will PM you so we can work out details on shipping and such.


----------



## RichBolduc

You're right…. Mine came in Saturday….

Rich



> Y'all are bad influences on a man's wallet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken that looks like a real nice, albeit expensive, paperweight. That must be some kind of special plastic ziplock bag to need something that heavy. Either that or it is really windy in your part of the country.
> 
> I looked around the scrap stack. I think I will take you up on the light walnut. Give me a couple days and I will PM you so we can work out details on shipping and such.
> 
> - EarlS


Here's the piece I have Earl. It's 2-1/2" thick. Some sapwood and some light-colored heartwood. You're welcome to any and all of it. Steel rule not included ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser…


----------



## Lazyman

I turned a small piece of osage orange today into a tiny 4" bowl. It started out bright yellow but by the time I finished it, it was a really beautiful copper brown. It was a PITA to turn though because it is hard as rock and it was also so badly cracked I had to use some CA to keep the thing from breaking in half. It is such beautiful wood that I might have to use some of it to make some screwdrivers… or mallet #5


----------



## BeardedDog

Sorry fellas, was out of town until last week and you would've guessed the world ended at work. Neil, did you get my progress pics? Wasn't much, but now that I have some cooperative material the rest should go pretty quick. Thanks for the praise on my last one Ken.


----------



## ToddJB

Glad you made it in on time, but I do have some concern around your username and profile pic - specifically around your distinct lack of facial hair, dog.


----------



## BeardedDog

Todd,thanks man! Lack of facial hair is a job requirement. Not that it makes a difference. The only bad gene I seem to have is the poor facial hair gene. I live vicariously through my dogs. Both of which have epic beards.


----------



## EarlS

Ken - bubinga in the teaser?


----------



## HokieKen

No Bubinga ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like a purple heart handle?


----------



## doubleG469

Do my eyes deceive me or is that really just one P needed for the list??? How many did we lose in the process Neil?

Here's a small cottonwood platter I finished while waiting for my recipient last night. 10.5"


----------



## PoohBaah

No, your eyes are still good. There is only one left and we lost one and gained one since the registration deadline. So currently we are at 29 and if Lucas gets back t me by noon we will have 30. I emailed him twice so it closes at noon. I will run the randomization spreadsheet one last time and I will start sending out the recipient info then.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks like a purple heart handle?
> 
> - Lazyman


Yep  But to be perfectly honest, that isn't a swap mallet. It's a head I turned for the swap but then decided to go a different direction for my swap entry. I had a few minutes last night so I decided to drill it out and use a blind wedged tenon to attach the PH handle (thanks for the intro to that joint JayT!). So that one will be a keeper for use in my shop after I finish turning it.

Looking forward to seeing who gets my goodies. Is it noon yet?


----------



## doubleG469

Well after noon I am going to go visit Nathan and peruse his leftover Bradford Pear !

So I won't get to see who I got until later this afternoon….


----------



## HokieKen

> Well after noon I am going to go visit Nathan and peruse his leftover Bradford Pear !
> 
> So I won t get to see who I got until later this afternoon….
> 
> - doubleG469


You boys have fun. Remember Gary has to drive home so don't let him empty your beer fridge Nathan! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Got my recipient info. Lucky fellow ;-P


----------



## doubleG469

Same here, poor sap….


----------



## PhillipRCW

Got my recipient info. Hoping it all turns out the way I'm planning it to. Turning the head and power carving the handle. Hopefully I will have a video of it for my new YouTube channel. Is our recipient the same person sending mallets to us too? Or is it all completely random?


----------



## PoohBaah

Well the recipient info has been sent. I went through it all 3 times to make sure everyone got a name and everyone's name was sent out. So that means I probably missed something. OH well we will make it right if that happened. I thought about sending everyone my info but I had no idea what I would do with 30+ mallets. 



> Is our recipient the same person sending mallets to us too? Or is it all completely random?
> 
> - PhillipRCW


There is a spreadsheet and it matches the sender and the recipient and they are totally random. I do not believe there are any cyclical shipments.


----------



## EarlS

Neil - I thought you said you wanted everyone to send you their "best" mallet?? Something about starting an Etsy store? ;+)


----------



## JayT

Got my recipient name, time to do some cyberstalking.


----------



## PhillipRCW

I might change my mallet on the combo. My recipient built an identical wood combo mallet last year. Just stalked his page. I still like the overall design and it's different. Just the wood species I want to change now.


----------



## jmartel

Stalking is a lot harder when they haven't made a single post.


----------



## Mosquito

Got mine, all stalker-ed up. I….. am gonna have some work to do I think lol


----------



## RichBolduc

Stalking has commenced…. Even found their Facebook page….

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Careful Rich, some things can't be unseen!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh I DEFINITELY know who has my name now.


----------



## RichBolduc

Rich



> Careful Rich, some things can t be unseen!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## wormil

I gotta step up my game! I have the pieces, some assembly required. Glad I have a/c in the shop, it's a hot one this week.


----------



## BeardedDog

Game on! Not gonna lie, this swap has me sitting at work waiting for the time to tick by so I can get back in my shop.


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, I hope my mallet fits your needs this time.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm off all day tomorrow as the AC guys are coming to put in a new unit… which means a full day in the shop I hope…. Then the wifes out of town Thursday night through Saturday or Sunday… so if the honey-do list is short even more time. My goal is 3 different styles for who I got….

Rich


----------



## EarlS

yawn - some of us are done already - OK - not me but some other participants…...dang it I have to mow the yard tonight so less shop time tonight. Guess I will have to get used to getting up at 4 AM to work on the mallet before I go to work like I did for the box swap. I just hope the neighbors don't mind hearing my DC and router at that time of the day. Only 2 -1/2 hours until I get off work….....


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, I hope my mallet fits your needs this time.
> 
> - ToddJB


Everything you do is perfect ;-)



> ...Guess I will have to get used to getting up at 4 AM to work on the mallet before I go to work…
> 
> - EarlS


That's what I end up doing quite often when I have larger projects going. The wife often comes up with things that keep me out of the shop in the evenings and on weekends. I ain't gotta worry about her getting out of bed before 6am though!



> ...sitting at work waiting for the time to tick by so I can get back in my shop.
> 
> - BeardedDog


Welcome to every day of my life B-dawg ;-P And hell, I even like my job. If I didn't I think my head would explode!


----------



## EarlS

Ken - I'm at work by 5:30 AM so I only pick up about 1/2 hour by getting up at 4:00 AM. For some reason my wife wants me to stay around the house after supper rather than leave her in peace and head back out to the shop. I have to be careful not to spend too much time out there. She was less than happy with the amount of time I spent on the box swap. I'm still looking for good reasons/excuses to use. What works??


----------



## GrantA

Earl you should make her a hammer!


----------



## RichBolduc

Why give her something to beat him with when he's spending to much time in the shop? That's like your father telling you to get the belt or go pick out your own switch…. 

Rich



> Earl you should make her a hammer!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

Lol ok make her a box then


----------



## palaswood

You all got an email to your personal email addresses?

I didnt get anything yet, they still going out?


----------



## PoohBaah

I sent it to the email you gave me.

Ill sent it again



> You all got an email to your personal email addresses?
> 
> I didnt get anything yet, they still going out?
> 
> - palaswood


----------



## palaswood

you can just reply to the email i sent with the progress pics. Thanks!


----------



## palaswood

Thanks boss! Got my recipient and now I can step into overdrive and personalize the item(s).


----------



## PoohBaah

Also I want to remind everyone to please notify me when you have shipped and when you have received your packages. This allows me to add an 'S' and 'R' by your name and if when that happens we can do out reveal. If you receive your mallet please do not post pictures of it until all parties have received and then we will all reveal at once.

One last thing, please keep all arms and legs inside the tram while in motion. Thank you and enjoy.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...She was less than happy with the amount of time I spent on the box swap. I m still looking for good reasons/excuses to use. What works??
> 
> - EarlS


Did you read the part about me having to get up at 4am to get shop time? Don't ask me what works!

I kid about it but it's not really my wife. She's good about me spending most of my "free" time in the shop. But, life is a busy beast so sometimes 4am is the only time for shop time. I take it where I can!


----------



## EarlS

Rich - my Dad and Mon did exactly that. "Go Get The Belt" was the start of the walk of pain when I was little.

Grant - I am making her a box, when I finish with the box I'm working on for me, and the mallets, and I work out a deal with Kenny for some light walnut so I can make a rose mosaic on the lid. Then she wants a bookcase/ shelf unit or both for her desk, and some Stickley display cabinets with lighting, a couple more walnut chairs and a game table to go with them. Someplace in there I am supposed to make a matching shelf unit/bookcase for my youngest daughter BEFORE she goes to college in a year. The oldest daughter wants a nightstand and bookcases to match her bed. Then there are the 5 or 6 clocks I want to make (anyone see Bicentennial Man?). I'm sure there are more things on the list by I forget what they might be…... One thing I won't make her is a mallet or a rolling pin. Of course a rolling pin would mean I need a lathe and Kenny and others have been luring me over to the dark side posting pretty pictures of bowls and such…....hmmmm????


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got my victims name and the mallet will be in the mail Thursday. Poohbaah too bad I didn't get your name or you might've gotten a personal delivery, just a 2hour drive.


----------



## bobasaurus




----------



## PoohBaah

> I got my victims name and the mallet will be in the mail Thursday. Poohbaah too bad I didn t get your name or you might ve gotten a personal delivery, just a 2hour drive.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


I was tempted to alter things a bit so that we got each other but I didn't. I thought I best not mess with the randomization of the wood working gods.


----------



## HokieKen

I know slag and a drifted eye when I see it Allen! Man I hope that's making its way to VA!!



> I got my victims name and the mallet will be in the mail Thursday. Poohbaah too bad I didn t get your name or you might ve gotten a personal delivery, just a 2hour drive.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Geeze, give us slackers a chance at least! Hell, even if I was done and had it packaged already I'd be lucky to get it in the mail by Thursday…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Got my recipient! I actually forgot Today was name day. I planned on weed eating my mountain side today but the weed eater said "remember that bad bearing I had last year? I'm gonna lock up". That's the bad news, good news is a new stihl weed eater while I fix my old one!  Four hours later and I'm done. Not bad for a broken down 60+1 retiree. )

I too tried stalking for a "personal touch" but I too can't do it. I have two mallets ready to go, except for a smooth finish, but want to try for one more. If I can find a chunk of wood that refuses to crack. LOL Lathe is on the picnic table ready to go. (Oiled and plastic covered).

Ken, no hurry. You can drop my mallet(s) by when your ready and save postage. ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I know slag and a drifted eye when I see it Allen! Man I hope that s making its way to VA!!
> - HokieKen


You *do* mean Tazewell Va, right Ken?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I was tempted to alter things a bit so that we got each other but I didn t. I thought I best not mess with the randomization of the wood working gods.
> 
> - PoohBaah


When I did the knife swap, I used the most scientific, highly complex randomization method that there is. I put each name in a Maxwell house coffee can and had my wife draw the names. "OK honey, now you are drawing for who Dave sends to".


----------



## palaswood

We still have 3 weeks to go on the build before final ship day. No rush people


----------



## BeardedDog

I've been looking at getting a drive spur in that style for a little while. I checked the customer reviews on the PSI version and decided against that one. Apparently a lot of people are having problems with the spring loaded center point seizing. What do you guys think about them? The Sorby spurs are three times the cost, but I'm leaning that direction.


----------



## ToddJB

> We still have 3 weeks to go on the build before final ship day. No rush people
> 
> - palaswood


I'm always a last day'er. God created limits so that I could push them.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

can I please get a new recipient …my crap is not good enough for this dude :<((


----------



## ToddJB

> can I please get a new recipient …my crap is not good enough for this dude :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I'll trade you. My stuff is way too good for Kenny.


----------



## RichBolduc

I feel bad for my guy too… I should send him a sympathy card with a gift card for Rockler, WoodCraft, or Bell Forest Products…

Rich



> can I please get a new recipient …my crap is not good enough for this dude :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## GR8HUNTER

maybe a gift certificate for mallets R us good idea Rich thanks :<))


----------



## Lazyman

> Well after noon I am going to go visit Nathan and peruse his leftover Bradford Pear !
> 
> So I won t get to see who I got until later this afternoon….
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> You boys have fun. Remember Gary has to drive home so don t let him empty your beer fridge Nathan! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Man, we got to talking about turning and mallets and such I completely forgot to offer him a brew. NEXT time Gary.


----------



## HokieKen

> Well after noon I am going to go visit Nathan and peruse his leftover Bradford Pear !
> 
> So I won t get to see who I got until later this afternoon….
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> You boys have fun. Remember Gary has to drive home so don t let him empty your beer fridge Nathan! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Man, we got to talking about turning and mallets and such I completely forgot to offer him a brew. NEXT time Gary.
> 
> - Lazyman


If you didn't offer me a beer, there wouldn't be a next time.

;-) Kidding of course. That's great y'all got to meet and talk shop.


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody else score good stuff for Father's Day? Here's my haul  Some HSS reduced shank drill bits 9/16-1", a new glass disc for my WorkSharp. Some new sharpening belts and a leather strop for my blade sharpening attachment for my WorkSharp and a new 36" ripping chain for my chainsaw. Now I just need the 36" bar and an Alaskan mill to go with it


----------



## HokieKen

> I ll trade you. My stuff is way too good for Kenny.
> 
> - ToddJB


Now you sound like my wife…


----------



## Lazyman

My wife gave me a gift of nothing which is code for just go buy something you want. She did make me her famous apple pie though.


----------



## mikeacg

You got off easy in the box swap Tony so this will balance it out a bit! Your box was way to nice for someone like me!!!! 
Gotta go and stalk my recipient now….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I ll trade you. My stuff is way too good for Kenny.
> 
> - ToddJB


maybe we did trade


----------



## BMichs75

Received my recipient today. I even tested the almost finished product out on some chisel work. I hope this person has some serious mortise chiseling to do because this thing is a beast


----------



## GrantA

I still deciding what direction to go with my handle but in the mean time this new to me lathe (which was free) is probably going to cost me a more solid lathe soon!
I've been casting & turning more foam for fishing rod handles, tried some black rit dye today (powdered) mixed into the foam, turned out pretty awesome! Here's a piece off the end of my pvc pipe mold, looks a little funny to me! Maybe it'll end up some sort of a bonus item though


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, there were some gems on my local CL tonight. This was the winner though. I'm not gonna buy it or anything but for some reason a "full size lay" made me giggle hysterically.









Actually probably a decent deal if anyone near Roanoke needs a decent "minie wood lay"


----------



## GrantA

Bahahaha Kenny look what we posted at the same time


----------



## HokieKen

Oh geeze Grant… No offense but I really hope you didn't get my name. There is just nothing nice that comes to mind with that pic….

(Just kidding, I hope you DID get my name. I haven't forgotten your last teaser ) )


----------



## HokieKen

> Bahahaha Kenny look what we posted at the same time
> 
> - GrantA


Yours is definitely a full size, not a "minie". )

I really need to grow up…


----------



## HokieKen

And, for those times when a full size lay just isn't enough, you can have a large heavy duty lay.


----------



## GrantA

I'm dying here Kenny, where are you finding these lays?? You should hit up the seller they might have some nice "lay toos" for sale too (you know like gouges and such)


----------



## HokieKen

And finally… for those who need to cut an arm off, Delta has the tool for you:









Okay, I'm done now.


----------



## wormil

I have a guy that owes me money, that arm saw might come in handy!


----------



## HokieKen

If the arm saw isn't persuasive enough, maybe you can find a knee mill ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

> When I did the knife swap, I used the most scientific, highly complex randomization method that there is. I put each name in a Maxwell house coffee can and had my wife draw the names. "OK honey, now you are drawing for who Dave sends to".


For the box swap, I used Jeff's method, but without a coffee can. Or a wife. But then I'm pretty gallootish sometimes.

No S yet? Slackers! It's been almost 18 hours since Neil sent out names!


----------



## RichBolduc

We didn't all get Neil's name did we? Someone check eBay to see if all our mallet progress pics are on there as listings.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

> If the arm saw isn't persuasive enough, maybe you can find a knee mill ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Knee mallet. Who told you what I'm making for the swap?


----------



## Lazyman

I got a notice from USPS that a package is in route to my house. Since I haven't ordered anything online this week, it looks like we may have an early bird. Not complaining, mind you. I just hope that when it arrives it doesn't make the ones I made look like #%£^.


----------



## GrantA

Nathan that will just give you time to polish yours up to match it!


----------



## PoohBaah

I always go with the more is better even if the quality is less than some in the group. I know that mine will not stack up compared to some. Trust me I have seen the progress pictures. But I know that it about making the best item/items you can and all this back and forth talk is pretty fun too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Neil you seen my progress pic … will my recipient be happy :<))))))) or sad :<((((((((


----------



## doubleG469

> Well after noon I am going to go visit Nathan and peruse his leftover Bradford Pear !
> 
> So I won t get to see who I got until later this afternoon….
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> You boys have fun. Remember Gary has to drive home so don t let him empty your beer fridge Nathan! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Man, we got to talking about turning and mallets and such I completely forgot to offer him a brew. NEXT time Gary.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> If you didn't offer me a beer, there wouldn't be a next time.
> 
> ;-) Kidding of course. That's great y'all got to meet and talk shop.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ha was having such a good conversation I didn't even think about a beer. Good chatting with you Nathan and thanks again for the blanks. Tell your lovely wife that I am sorry I didn't take everything and I hope she got her new table!

I went home threw that little pine on the lathe, shaped the outside turned it around and started hollowing. Bugs got to it to much cause about halfway in it blew out the bottom and will now get turned in to a waste block. Shame shame. So I threw on a piece of that spalted oak. 3 sharpens later and almost 2 hours it's almost round!

Oh and Nathans recipient has nothing to worry about, if you don't want them you can always send to me.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Neil you seen my progress pic … will my recipient be happy :<))))))) or sad :<((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Ill put it like this, Tony. I have not seen a progress picture that I would not be quite happy to receive.


----------



## EarlS

The way I see it, if I don't put a return address on the box I send to my recipient he won't know who sent it so I can use plausible deniability when it comes time for the reveal. Of course there is always the "some assembly required" approach where you send the raw materials and a set of plans along with a smartly worded note explaining how much fun the recipient will have making the mallet to their "exact specifications". Barring either of those approaches, I think there is still time to get something on Etsy or maybe Lee Valley?

I did manage to get a fair amount of work on the 2nd mallet last night since it started raining part way through the lawn mowing so I had to quit. darn. And Friday is vacation day. I'm already planning to stop by the hardwood place and pick up some more chestnut just because he has some. Might see what else he has too. Kind of a late Father's Day present and a mallet needs to be stored in a good stout box.

Here's an idea. A Schrödinger's Cat box that might or might not have a mallet inside it. Theoretical Quantum Mechanics in woodworking.


----------



## bndawgs

Hopefully getting some cherry logs tomorrow. Found an ad on CL advertising them. Supposed to have the tree cut down tomorrow if it doesn't rain.


----------



## HokieKen

> Hopefully getting some cherry logs tomorrow. Found an ad on CL advertising them. Supposed to have the tree cut down tomorrow if it doesn t rain.
> 
> - Steve


Nice Steve. I love Cherry. It gets a bad wrap sometimes IMO because the veneer is over-used in the furniture market. I think it's a lovely wood that works well. I always keep any eye out for it.



> I got a notice from USPS that a package is in route to my house. Since I haven t ordered anything online this week, it looks like we may have an early bird. Not complaining, mind you. I just hope that when it arrives it doesn t make the ones I made look like #%£^.
> 
> - Lazyman


I will be perfectly happy when I recieve your package Nathan. I'm positive that you have my name for sure maybe. And I think we all know your work is always good. And an unexpected package is kinda fishy… You better forward it on to me and let me open it for you and make sure there's nothing dangerous in there. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I always go with the more is better even if the quality is less than some in the group. I know that mine will not stack up compared to some. Trust me I have seen the progress pictures. But I know that it about making the best item/items you can and all this back and forth talk is pretty fun too.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Neil, mine look better then my "progress, or lack of progress pic" showed. Thankfully! When I did the knife swap, it was tough seeing all these great progress pics. I know what you mean.


----------



## BeardedDog

Oh man! I feel like a kid on Christmas eve! I just got a call for help last night to cut up a Russian Olive that just fell. Didn't know they got this big!! Buddy said help me cut it up and take what you want.








!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score B-dog! Slice me off a chunk!


----------



## doubleG469

+1 on a chunk of that lovely tree!!!!!


----------



## BeardedDog

I'm considering buying a few chains to get through that. I have a feeling the chains wont stay sharp long enough to get through all that.


----------



## ToddJB

Russian Olive from my understanding splits and cracks fast, so before you cut it up make sure you have something to seal the ends on hand.


----------



## BeardedDog

Yeah I'm tracking that. I'm researching options for that now. Do you have any recommendations for end grain sealer to use?


----------



## ToddJB

Anchor Seal seems to be what the pros go for.

I've used Rockler's stuff.

It's not my wheelhouse.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah I m tracking that. I m researching options for that now. Do you have any recommendations for end grain sealer to use?
> 
> - BeardedDog


Anchorseal is my friend for sure. Anchorseal 2 to be more precise… I use to seal any endgrain that's exposed when I grab logs until I can get to them with the chainsaw. After I saw it up, if I just cut out the pith and sapwood, I'll just leave the endgrain sealed. If I cut it into smaller blanks and, especially if it's a wood that's prone to checking really bad, I'll paint it onto all the faces. Of course, that extends drying time…

There are other options but when I researched it, Anchorseal seemed to most widely used and recommended and it's worked well for me. It may seem a little spendy but a gallon goes a long way.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m considering buying a few chains to get through that. I have a feeling the chains wont stay sharp long enough to get through all that.
> 
> - BeardedDog


Be careful Dawg. There's a gal somewhere on that tree, don't hit her with the chain.


----------



## BeardedDog

Kenny, do you wait until a certain moisture content on the wood before you process it from log rounds into whatever boards you need or do you just process it when you get around to it then add additional sealer as needed?


----------



## HokieKen

I just leave them as long rounds until I'm ready to process them to finished blanks/slabs. I usually leave logs alone for at least a year if not two. I feel like I should get more good wood out if it dries in log form. But I have no good evidence to back that up. I do know that some Maple and Walnut that's been in log rounds with the ends sealed for 2+ years on my patio has been yielding a lot of good blanks with minimum loss due to checking.

The one exception was the spalted Maple I got a while back. I did go ahead and process most of that right away because the tree had stood dead for so long and I wanted to put a halt to the spalt before I lost any more to rotting/punky sections.


----------



## HokieKen

I should add though… lots of people say you need to process the wood as soon as possible. They're probably a lot smarter than me too ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

I see Leopardwood in someones future…...










Rich


----------



## doubleG469

Process, stringer and band together for boards the air will help the drying the banding should help the warping.

Lathe turning blanks cut to your round shapes you want, or even rough turn them into bowls and then seal them or pack them in bags with shavings. Let those set for a few years.

All speculation unless you have a kiln the seal em and put them in your kiln to dry to less than, what 10% ish…

IMHO..


----------



## BeardedDog

Thanks Gary. I'm definitely getting into new territory here.


----------



## Lazyman

Rich, That is some awesome woodgrain. Looks reptilian.


----------



## mikeacg

Rich,

Pick me!!!!


----------



## duckmilk

> Ha was having such a good conversation I didn t even think about a beer. - doubleG469


That is just a shame. OK Kenny, you can come visit me and we *will* drink beer.


----------



## HokieKen

Damn right Duck! And we'll still have good conversation too ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks Gary. I m definitely getting into new territory here.
> 
> - BeardedDog


Might get in touch with Charles Chavez (LJ handle: AZwoodie) here on the forums. He mills and dries a lot of AZ woods on his farm. He has a good deal of experience with Olive and he's a super helpful guy. He may have some tips to help you maximize what you get from that tree.


----------



## Lazyman

> Ha was having such a good conversation I didn t even think about a beer. - doubleG469
> 
> That is just a shame. OK Kenny, you can come visit me and we will drink beer.
> 
> - duckmilk


Hey Duck, come visit me in Plano and I'll definitely offer you a beer.


----------



## doubleG469

> Ha was having such a good conversation I didn t even think about a beer. - doubleG469
> 
> That is just a shame. OK Kenny, you can come visit me and we will drink beer.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Hey Duck, come visit me in Plano and I ll definitely offer you a beer.
> 
> - Lazyman


Hey now!


----------



## Lazyman

> Ha was having such a good conversation I didn t even think about a beer. - doubleG469
> 
> That is just a shame. OK Kenny, you can come visit me and we will drink beer.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Hey Duck, come visit me in Plano and I ll definitely offer you a beer.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Hey now!
> 
> - doubleG469


Hah! I already said NEXT time. Might have to get all 3 of us together for a North Texas meet-up


----------



## EarlS

Anyone have thoughts on whether leather is good/bad/unnecessary/essential on the ends of the mallet head?


----------



## HokieKen

Depends on the wood your mallet is made of and what you're striking with it Earl. I put leather on one face of my Oak joiner's mallet when I made it. But I use it mostly for heavy chisel work and setting/releasing holdfasts. I was denting the face of my mallet on both ends so leather wasn't really of any use.

If I were using it to knock furniture together though, I'd probably cover the faces to prevent marking up the furniture pieces. Also, if your mallet wood is either really brittle or a little soft, the leather will absorb some of the shock and hopefully prolong the life of the wood.


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone know anything about fixing up dirtbikes? Just scored a free Yamaha. Engine turns over, but that's about all i've been able to do to it so far.


----------



## bndawgs

I should say, the engine cranks, so it's not seized at least


----------



## HokieKen

For me, dirt bikes are kinda like weedeaters. Either it runs, or I'm done with it. I haven't owned a dirtbike in years but my kid has one and I know several other guys with them. Funny thing, most of them spend more time in the garage than on their bikes. I HATE working on small engines though so take it with a grain of salt but, I'd sell it/trash it/give it away and buy a new one before I spent precious free time fooling with it ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

and i just won an auction for a Powermatic Band Saw

Model # PWBS-14

Says it needs a new upper wheel. Would be nice if it was just a tire and not the actual wheel. wife is going to kill me.


----------



## RichBolduc

If she kills you I'll hide the band saw from her.

Rich



> and i just won an auction for a Powermatic Band Saw
> 
> Model # PWBS-14
> 
> Says it needs a new upper wheel. Would be nice if it was just a tire and not the actual wheel. wife is going to kill me.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## bndawgs

hahaha, i tell ya.

she's actually pretty cool about it now. she knows i'm pretty good about what i invest in. it was $280 and with a new upper wheel, i'm in at $350. would hope i could get at least $400 or more for it if i sold it.

i'm hoping to get a free riding lawnmower and see if i can trade it to a guy i know that works on small engines for work on the dirtbike.


----------



## HokieKen

> hahaha, i tell ya.
> 
> she s actually pretty cool about it now. she knows i m pretty good about what i invest in. *it was $280 and with a new upper wheel, i m in at $350*. would hope i could get at least $400 or more for it if i sold it.
> 
> i m hoping to get a free riding lawnmower and see if i can trade it to a guy i know that works on small engines for work on the dirtbike.
> 
> - Steve


You friggin *SUCK*! Tell your wife that if you hadn't bought it at that price you would have been banned from the forums and we'd all have driven by your house and thrown eggs.


----------



## BeardedDog

Nice score!


----------



## bndawgs

there was a rockwell 3 phase 8" jointer i was bidding on too. but i don't have 3 phase and didn't want to mess with a phase converter. not sure what the guy had as his top bid, but it went for $350.

i was a little worried about available parts, but i probably should have tried for it.

guy just called me, said they moved all the equipment outside. smh i have to try and get it tonight now. grrrr


----------



## bndawgs




----------



## BeardedDog

Yeah, I responded faster than I can read. I scored an older model about a year ago. From time to time I wish I had some of the newer amenities.


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't have jumped on a Rockwell jointer at that price either. I'd have pounced on that PM bandsaw in a heartbeat though. I paid about the same for my Grizzly and think I did pretty well with it. You got a lot more saw for the same cash though. Even with a new wheel, that's still a great buy.


----------



## bndawgs

Heading to get it shortly. going to have to take the top and bottom apart in order to get it in my truck myself. i'm hoping the 221lbs total weight is spread evenly. lol


----------



## wormil

> For me, dirt bikes are kinda like weedeaters. Either it runs, or I m done with it. I haven t owned a dirtbike in years but my kid has one and I know several other guys with them. Funny thing, most of them spend more time in the garage than on their bikes.
> - HokieKen


We had dirt bikes as kids and we'd get about an hour or two of riding for every 3 days in the shop. Of course we were kids and had no idea what we were doing but still.


----------



## HokieKen

Hell Rick, I'm on the downhill side of 40 and still don't know what I'm doing most of the time…


----------



## mikeacg

Steve, 
I spent $20 on one of those build-your-own-bandsaw kits at an auction. Haven't done anything with it yet but was thinking of shooting for a deep-throat set-up. Just closed on a new storefront this morning so it will have to wait a while… but i will have enough floor space for all my businesses at one location! The store hasn't been open for a number of years. It was called Prison View Party Store - sort of a mixed message in that name methinks!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The store hasn t been open for a number of years. It was called Prison View Party Store - sort of a mixed message in that name methinks!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


I know a little about prisons, but never seen a prison (view) party store. I did bust up a few of their partys though. ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Ha was having such a good conversation I didn t even think about a beer. - doubleG469
> 
> That is just a shame. OK Kenny, you can come visit me and we will drink beer.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Hey Duck, come visit me in Plano and I ll definitely offer you a beer.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Hey now!
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Hah! I already said NEXT time. Might have to get all 3 of us together for a North Texas meet-up
> 
> - Lazyman


Sounds good to me!


----------



## mikeacg

Jeff,
It should be a safe location - with a truck driving the perimeter fence 24/7!


----------



## bobasaurus

Finished the head up yesterday, including refining the eye and dressing the faces. There is one corner where the forge welding didn't take perfectly, but it's just cosmetic. The eye isn't perfectly straight either, but I don't think I've ever managed to punch a straight eye.

Now to make a handle, and make a second one for myself.


----------



## HokieKen

So Allen made some damascus )


----------



## HokieKen

Somebody on this thread (Grant I think?) recommended this IPA. Good call


----------



## HokieKen

I'm feeling lucky…


----------



## bobasaurus

> So Allen made some damascus )
> 
> - HokieKen


No damascus unfortunately, but forge welding was involved.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got my dustpan done. Next up, post for the post drill, and till for the planes. And hopefully I'll be caught up by the time the next swap rolls around. Looks like there'll be some interesting "persuaders" before too long.


----------



## wormil

> I'm feeling lucky…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I was doing some skew practice today. My problem is getting a flat surface.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been practicing some with it here lately too. I've gotten pretty comfortable with planing cuts but, like you Rick, I have a hard time keeping the tool in the cut and also keeping from cutting a taper. I'm still not confident in cutting beads or making end-grain cuts. Catches are still pretty frequent. And peeling cuts? Catch every time…

I do find that the bigger the skew, the better for avoiding catches on planing cuts. I do much better with my 1" than I do with my 3/4".


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I'm glad I didn't go for that jointer as well. Apparently the school put all the tools outside right after they took pics of the items. Have more cleanup than I was expecting unfortunately. I would have been pissed to see the jointer all rusted up.

I'm going to email the auction company today to ask if there is any recourse as I feel the item was misrepresented.


----------



## HokieKen

Where you at Steve? I'll gladly reimburse you what you paid and take it off your hands! Rust is a used-tool-buyer's friend. It brings the price down and is easy to get rid of (most of the time…). It appears the rust on that saw is confined to the table top? 30 minutes at most with a razor blade, some scotchbrite pads and a little WD-40 will make that thing look new.


----------



## RichBolduc

Talk to the auction company then clean it up….. so 600 or 800 grit on an orbital sander with WD-40 Rust Release as the lubricant… Then a few coats of Renaissance Wax.

Rich



> Man, I m glad I didn t go for that jointer as well. Apparently the school put all the tools outside right after they took pics of the items. Have more cleanup than I was expecting unfortunately. I would have been pissed to see the jointer all rusted up.
> 
> I m going to email the auction company today to ask if there is any recourse as I feel the item was misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


----------



## HokieKen

Well, the 10$ off $25 Woodcraft coupon hit at just the right time because I need to go get another gallon of Anchorseal. Why? Because it's friggin' RAINING Pear wood around here lately! I've gotten to where I'm just picking the best pieces and leaving the smaller stuff. Just snagged this down the road from my house.


----------



## JayT

Dang, those should have some awesome crotch grain. I've worked with a little bit of pear and it turns so beautifully. 
Can't wait to see what you make out of them.


----------



## bndawgs

> Where you at Steve? I ll gladly reimburse you what you paid and take it off your hands! Rust is a used-tool-buyer s friend. It brings the price down and is easy to get rid of (most of the time…). It appears the rust on that saw is confined to the table top? 30 minutes at most with a razor blade, some scotchbrite pads and a little WD-40 will make that thing look new.
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm up near Dulles Airport, but not ready to let this one go just yet.  I'm just hoping the motor is still good. I know the rust isn't the worst, but the wife wasn't too happy after seeing it.

I took a quick look at the upper wheel and couldn't see any noticeable cracks, so I'm thinking it just needs a new tire. That would be a plus if that's the case. I'll start going over it this weekend.

I just can't believe the school would take a picture of it looking good, then just dump it outside. it was laying on the ground when i got there. smh


----------



## HokieKen

> Dang, those should have some awesome crotch grain. I ve worked with a little bit of pear and it turns so beautifully.
> Can t wait to see what you make out of them.
> 
> - JayT


I expect this 3-way crotch to make a gorgeous small bowl 










Offer still stands for anybody that wants a little of this pear. I have plenty to swap. And don't worry Jeff, I have some sat aside for whenever I see you ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

Since we're in a swap lull - I have a pool table that was left behind by the prior owners. It was in the space where my shop is now. It was moved upstairs. There was no place to mount a fixture as there was no fixture box centered where the table now resides. Not that I'm a real pool shark or anything, but playing pool in the dark really isn't all it's cracked up to be ;P

I didn't want one of those pool table lights made from pool balls or one of the traditional fixtures, so I bought three pendants made by Eangee. Very cool light fixtures. The shades are made from fossilized cocoa leaves. The pendants match the standing lamp on the other side of the loft where the mesquite table is. After installing a ceiling box for the power, I needed to make a tray to run the wires and mount the three individual pendants so they appear as one fixture.

Just some 3/4" baltic plywood, poplar, edge banding and MDF to make this happen. Sprayed with lacquer after everything was finished. All wires were pulled back to the gem box in the ceiling. The tray just hides the wires.























































Then had a tree service here to take care of trees that hadn't seen a chainsaw in better than a decade. It was getting dangerous. But I did end up with some nice cuttings - tulip poplar, silver maple and ash 



















Then of course we need a teaser


----------



## HokieKen

Oooh that's a great teaser Bill! Bodark, ?, Ebony and Brass?

Light fixture is well done too. Much better than just another typical pool table fixture.

Nice little haul of wood there too buddy ;-)


----------



## wormil

> - Steve


And they broke your camera too, man oh man.  Hopefully you get some resolution.


----------



## bndawgs

> - Steve
> 
> And they broke your camera too, man oh man.  Hopefully you get some resolution.
> 
> - Woodknack


lol, i know. i was too mad to turn my phone sideways so that it would end up correctly on here.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Too bad schools are dumping shop equipment. The school I taught at is updating the shops with new equipment. The community decided to setup a career manufacturing center with the hopes of internships and future employment. Rust will go away and you will have a great bandsaw.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, everyone chime in on this one. Hopefully my recipient will and I'll get some guidance 

If you had a choice of the following as a bonus item, which would you prefer?

An extra mallet/hammer (not as purrrdy as the main item but functional)
A box/crate/holder of some sort for the swap item. If this, then which one?
Some nice, but green, wood that could be used to make your own mallet (or whatever you want to make)
Something unrelated to the swap at all but based on other interests you've expressed

Just curious what my recipient would prefer??? I'm not quite done yet with my swap entry but I'm pretty sure I'll have time to throw a bonus in. But not A LOT of time ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

I'd like 3 of these options, but not one of them. I'll leave it to you to figure out which is which, as I don't want to deter my swap giver if they've already gone down that path.

Glad I could be helpful, Kenny.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Alright, everyone chime in on this one. Hopefully my recipient will and I ll get some guidance
> 
> If you had a choice of the following as a bonus item, which would you prefer?
> 
> An extra mallet/hammer (not as purrrdy as the main item but functional)
> A box/crate/holder of some sort for the swap item. If this, then which one?
> Some nice, but green, wood that could be used to make your own mallet (or whatever you want to make)
> Something unrelated to the swap at all but based on other interests you ve expressed
> 
> Just curious what my recipient would prefer??? I m not quite done yet with my swap entry but I m pretty sure I ll have time to throw a bonus in. But not A LOT of time ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


You can never go wrong with giving money. But given the choices, a box or wood are cool too


----------



## RichBolduc

Something wood related for sure. Probably a mallet or wood. The nicer mallet will be more of a display piece while the other a usable one. I know my recipient is receiving a "display" piece and then a couple more usable ones.

Rich



> Alright, everyone chime in on this one. Hopefully my recipient will and I ll get some guidance
> 
> If you had a choice of the following as a bonus item, which would you prefer?
> 
> An extra mallet/hammer (not as purrrdy as the main item but functional)
> A box/crate/holder of some sort for the swap item. If this, then which one?
> Some nice, but green, wood that could be used to make your own mallet (or whatever you want to make)
> Something unrelated to the swap at all but based on other interests you ve expressed
> 
> Just curious what my recipient would prefer??? I m not quite done yet with my swap entry but I m pretty sure I ll have time to throw a bonus in. But not A LOT of time ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

> I d like 3 of these options, but not one of them. I ll leave it to you to figure out which is which, as I don t want to deter my swap giver if they ve already gone down that path.
> 
> Glad I could be helpful, Kenny.
> 
> - ToddJB


Of the three that you like, do you like the second one best?


----------



## BeardedDog

I'd be game for the green wood.


----------



## HokieKen

> Something wood related for sure. Probably a mallet or wood. The nicer mallet will be more of a display piece while the other a usable one. I know my recipient is receiving a "display" piece and then a couple more usable ones.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I don't do display tools. Mine are (hopefully) display-able but meant to be full-on down and dirty users. In fact, it bugs me when I make things for people and they don't use them for fear of messing them up. And if you got my name, your "display" piece with get the hell beat out of it ;-)

Sweet, you guys are liking the green wood! That's the least amount of work  That's actually the one I would pick too…


----------



## bndawgs

Any issue with picking up some wood that's been sitting in the rain? it's that cherry that was cut yesterday. should i bother with the anchorseal until the ends dry?


----------



## HokieKen

Rain ain't gonna hurt nothing Steve. I'd probably let it dry a day or 2 before Anchorsealing it.


----------



## bndawgs

Imagine the slabs? 










What I could get for now


----------



## wormil

Kenny you never go wrong giving wood to a woodworker. Or 1 scotch, 1 bourbon, 1 beer.


----------



## HokieKen

Great score Steve! Too bad they cut it in lengths so short…. Great source for project wood and turning blanks though )

Sorry Rick, I drink alone. All by myself. I drink alone. With nobody else.


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking of drinking alone… it's Friday night fellas  What's on tap? For me, a new (to me) double IPA.


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I could barely get these pieces loaded. Luckily I was able to back my truck into the side of the hill and then basically roll them into the back. Lot heavier than I was expecting.

Now I need to figure out how to process them and where to store them after.


----------



## bndawgs

Going for one of these now


----------



## builtinbkyn

Local brew and the package in the background with my winnings


----------



## RichBolduc

Decisions decisions….

Rich


----------



## wormil

Nothing fancy here


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'll take Basil Hayden's for $500 Alex


----------



## RichBolduc

That stolen is pretty good. Small distillery in St Petersburg FL about 20 minutes from me. I love me some Jameson though…. Can't wait to go to Ireland in September.

Rich



> I ll take Basil Hayden s for $500 Alex
> 
> - builtinbkyn


----------



## builtinbkyn

I have a Makers 46 ready to have it's seal broken. If it weren't so dank out tonight I'd be grabbing a robusto and a rock glass with the Makers right about now. But everything is soaked out there  Probably heading down to the shop to get the swap items ready for launch.


----------



## HokieKen

Steve that's a great beer. Very "summery". Nice choice!

Rick, that's one of my top 2 or 3 "go-to" beers. LOVE IT!

Bill, hope you enjoy the booty ;-). I'm certain that's a good brew but it's foriegn to me…

Rich, you're out of my wheelhouse buddy. I'm strictly a beer guy.

And the first new one I tried was so good I decided to try another one I've never had:


----------



## DavePolaschek

> An extra mallet/hammer (not as purrrdy as the main item but functional)
> A box/crate/holder of some sort for the swap item. If this, then which one?
> Some nice, but green, wood that could be used to make your own mallet (or whatever you want to make)
> Something unrelated to the swap at all but based on other interests you ve expressed


4, 2, 1, 3 in that order. I just don't have space for green wood. Though if you sent me some, I'd probably have to try my hand at carving a bowl. Got a hatchet, drawknife, hook knives and gouges for when I decide I need to try that. Still mulling over the idea of adding a bowl-horse to my low bench. But I really don't need more projects just yet.

What I'd *really* like is a few months to get caught up on everything before the Kenny's-running-a-beer-swap swap starts.


----------



## wormil

Well, if we're going to talk the real stuff but I'm trying to behave tonight.


----------



## RichBolduc

I have some ghost pepper vodka i made….

Tomorrow I'm making going to try my hand at hot sauces… My 1 ghost pepper tree gave me at least 60 peppers to use.

Rich


----------



## wormil

Rich, just finished my first batch of fermented hot sauce. Mix of Habs, cayenne, red jalapeños, and some garlic for good measure.


----------



## RichBolduc

nice!!!!! I have a bunch of hab's too.












> Rich, just finished my first batch of fermented hot sauce. Mix of Habs, cayenne, red jalapeños, and some garlic for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodknack


----------



## duckmilk

> Speaking of drinking alone… it's Friday night fellas  What's on tap? For me, a new (to me) double IPA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Beer snobs


----------



## jeffswildwood

It's Friday, and a rainy one. Couldn't do any turning to finish up my swap project(s) so I concentrated on my craft fair projects. I really got behind while I was laid up and made up for a lot of it today. What do you think!









A couple of log cabin bird houses. Built entirely of pine cut offs I save back.










Two of the five bird feeders hand painted by my Son. In the background you can see two of the five flower carts I made. And of coarse several of my PO box banks set aside.

No special beer, looks like a Bud lite night.


----------



## RichBolduc

It's ok… I'm not a beer guy… i'll drink your whiskey, you can have my beer.

Rich



> Rich, you're out of my wheelhouse buddy. I'm strictly a beer guy.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## mikeacg

> Rich, just finished my first batch of fermented hot sauce. Mix of Habs, cayenne, red jalapeños, and some garlic for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodknack


We need to talk! That looks awesome!!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Nice work Jeff!

Pennsylvania is "foreign" Kenny? lol. The beer is a Munich Dinkel style lager called Pious Monk Dinkel.

Hot sauce makes a great add-on surprise 

Let's go Rangers! I mean Pens! Oh hockey is over ;p


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm not sure how many people can handle ghost pepper hot sauce…..

Rich



> Hot sauce makes a great add-on surprise
> 
> - builtinbkyn


----------



## wormil

> We need to talk! That looks awesome!!
> - mikeacg


Thanks. Delicious but not very spicy. Next time I'll leave in the pith and seeds.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m not sure how many people can handle ghost pepper hot sauce…..
> 
> Rich
> 
> Hot sauce makes a great add-on surprise
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> - RichBolduc


I can! Love hot sauce!


----------



## HokieKen

I love me some hot sauce too!

Bill, if it's not sold here it's foreign. ;-) And I'm trying very hard to avoid the easy jokes about you and a Monk's dinkel. You're welcome.

Duck, you could make Zima look masculine. Drink what ya want buddy! Ditto on the Bud Jeff. If you like it, it's a good beer 

Dave, beer swap is coming for sure. We'll probably end up shipping around Labor Day so make some room in that schedule!

I've actually been thinking that I'll post a beer swap thread as soon as this one wraps up. Then 4-5 weeks should be ample time for everyone to put a project together and get a sixer.

Any of you fellas interested in the beer swap, that sound like a good schedule for it? I don't want it to put pressure on anyone but I don't want to drag it out for 2 months either…


----------



## HokieKen

Great… I really needed this to pop up right after I told the wife that I didn't foresee any large tool purchases in the near future…'

https://roanoke.craigslist.org/tls/d/powermatic-15-inch-planner/6623971358.html


----------



## HokieKen

> It s ok… I m not a beer guy… i ll drink your whiskey, you can have my beer.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Rich, you're out of my wheelhouse buddy. I'm strictly a beer guy.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - RichBolduc


That's a deal… since I have no whiskey you're getting a little screwed though… ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, the bridhouses look great! Is the show in Tazewell? I may try to make it down. I have 2 trips I'm already trying to plan down there. I need to consolidate!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm at the ass end of a big thunderstorm and it's only 69 degrees and there are no friggin bugs! I hope the wife isn't expecting me inside tonight!


----------



## wormil

I like beer even though sometimes it gives me a headache but bourbon makes me feel 20 years younger, lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, 20 years ago, drinking beer was about all I did ;-) Not gonna lie though, chasing 20 year old girls without being considered a pervert is a fond period that will always be missed…


----------



## EarlS

Ken - I like the box/holder idea. I know I'm going to have mallets coming out of my ears. I'm at 4 and counting with at least 2 more styles to make. My recipient might get a box-o-mallets - quantity over quality so he can pick the one he wants and re-gift the rest?

My score for today - 175 BF of REALLY nice 4/4 cherry and 4/4 walnut that was graded common. Nicest common I've ever seen. $1.65/BF so I bought it ALL. He said it was common and I wasn't going to argue. All of the boards are S2S and it is really nicely planed so I just need to run it through the Dewalt 735 once to get a final thickness and minimal sanding. I also picked up some more 4/4 and 8/4 american chestnut that might make a bonus box for a mallet.

The guy that runs the mill where I've been getting my wood told me his son and daughter have a good restaurant so we tried it out. It was really good and he was there having dinner with his wife. My beer tonight was a local - Bent River Stout - Had the first one down before appetizers were gone so I got a second pint to go with the 1/2 smoked chicken, potatoes, and asparagus. Switched to bourbon to go with the butterscotch pudding concoction for dessert.

Tomorrow starts the serious mallet work with the high dollar exotic woods and such. These are the ones I want to come out perfect. After seeing some of the teasers, perfection is the only option. No pressure…...


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser…


----------



## Woodmaster1

My victim is getting a couple of extras besides the mallet. So whatever people wanted it is too late my stuff is boxed and ready for shipment. I can't chime in on the alcohol haven't drank any in 5 years, no reason just don't anymore.


----------



## wormil

Teaser, an mdf mallet










Kidding, it's a roller for a belt sander.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, free wood is always nice especially something unusual or not available locally. I think that a hanger for a tool wall or chest might be a nice extra.

I really enjoyed this local brew


----------



## Lazyman

Anyone know the difference between Achorseal 2 and classic? I've never used either one.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet Rick! What size belts you making it for?

Nathan, I have no idea what the difference is. My local Woodcraft only sells Anchorseal 2 and that's all they have had since I started turning so it's all I've ever used. Works great though


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and that IPA looks yummy


----------



## wormil

> Sweet Rick! What size belts you making it for?
> - HokieKen


Its designed for 2×36" belts but I'm going to make it so 42" belts fit, I hope. Flying by the seat of my pants a bit.


----------



## wormil

> - Lazyman


I like that color, perfect.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Ken - I like the box/holder idea. I know I m going to have mallets coming out of my ears. I m at 4 and counting with at least 2 more styles to make. My recipient might get a box-o-mallets - quantity over quality so he can pick the one he wants and re-gift the rest?
> 
> My score for today - 175 BF of REALLY nice 4/4 cherry and 4/4 walnut that was graded common. Nicest common I ve ever seen. $1.65/BF so I bought it ALL. He said it was common and I wasn t going to argue. All of the boards are S2S and it is really nicely planed so I just need to run it through the Dewalt 735 once to get a final thickness and minimal sanding. I also picked up some more 4/4 and 8/4 american chestnut that might make a bonus box for a mallet.
> 
> The guy that runs the mill where I ve been getting my wood told me his son and daughter have a good restaurant so we tried it out. It was really good and he was there having dinner with his wife. My beer tonight was a local - Bent River Stout - Had the first one down before appetizers were gone so I got a second pint to go with the 1/2 smoked chicken, potatoes, and asparagus. Switched to bourbon to go with the butterscotch pudding concoction for dessert.
> 
> Tomorrow starts the serious mallet work with the high dollar exotic woods and such. These are the ones I want to come out perfect. After seeing some of the teasers, perfection is the only option. No pressure…...
> 
> - EarlS


Dang, I would have bought it all too. That goes for $6-8 per bf here. I need a wood guy like that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, beer swap is coming for sure. We'll probably end up shipping around Labor Day so make some room in that schedule!


Hmm. Labor Day is almost the end of beer season for me. Almost all my beer anymore is post lawn-mowing, and the grass slows way down then. Then again, as busy as I've been so far this year, more time seems good to me, especially if I decide to carve some sort of drinking utensil.


----------



## mikeacg

My buddy (who is a home brewer) stopped by last night with 2 beers to test drive. 








First one was a local brew called Woody Wheat (Austin Bros, in Alpena, MI - just below the bridge) and the second was a German schwarzbier from Kostritzer.








Happy hour ran a little long last night but we were all celebrating the new store!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, the bridhouses look great! Is the show in Tazewell? I may try to make it down. I have 2 trips I'm already trying to plan down there. I need to consolidate!
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, it is in Tazewell. It's called their "*Main Street festival*". Main street is blocked off and vendors set up and begin at about 9:00 am until 4:00 pm. Lots of local artist and even wood workers (like me). Then the "*Cruise In*" starts. Locals with their classic cars, old camaros, mustangs and the like parade in and park their cars for others to admire. Then the live band starts. Goes on until late at night. I might add "*Painted Peak brewery*" is right on main street.  All this on July 28th.

I did this festival last year and did really well. I have been working on my inventory since early January *while *doing box and mallet swaps. Busy time in the shop. I try to stock items that I see no one else selling at any other craft fair. Things like my post office door banks. My recent injury got me behind but with my wifes help painting and staining, I'm catching up.


----------



## HokieKen

> Sweet Rick! What size belts you making it for?
> - HokieKen
> 
> Its designed for 2×36" belts but I m going to make it so 42" belts fit, I hope. Flying by the seat of my pants a bit.
> 
> - Woodknack


Good luck! I've got a 2×72 designed and all the parts bought but haven't had time to work on it much. I did decide to go all metal and purchased all the wheels so I won't have to make any MDF wheels ;-)


----------



## wormil

Originally I was going to build a 72" but they take up a lot more space and since I rarely work with metal it didn't seem worth it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

.

*for my secret "giftee"* - - - I am finally getting around to your Swap Project.
I have been an accomplished turner for a long time, almost two weeks now.
I have read many books and watched many YouTube videos on how to turn stuff.
and asked many questions here on how to turn stuff on a lathe and what tools to use.
Hope you are satisfied with your gift that will go out in Monday's mail.
it was a bit of a struggle with my limited dexterity, but, I think it will be okay.
oh - the tung oil is still a bit sticky, I think I put it on too thick - just wipe it off with a rag.










.

.


----------



## wormil

Is it a secret? I thought it was said earlier that we are swapping with each other (the person getting mine is also sending to me) instead of round Robin? But maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

hmmmm I dunno - I don't read instructions unless everything else fails.

this is how I interpret it:

*Basic Details:*
If you have not participated in one of our LumberJocks Shop Made Swaps before, Welcome! 
It's relatively simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address 
via e-mail after progress pictures are turned in and before the shipping deadline to where they 
will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. 
The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, 
will be selected randomly.

Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping. 
I will not influence who anyone is paired with.

so ~ PoohBaah ~ is is round robin or random ???

Personally, I would like it to be like exchanging Christmas gifts.
keep it strictly random and anonymous until the reveal.

.

.


----------



## builtinbkyn

You draw a random person. It's possible you will be "swapping" with your sender, but that's now how it intentionally works. It's names drawn from a hat.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Is it a secret? I thought it was said earlier that we are swapping with each other (the person getting mine is also sending to me) instead of round Robin? But maybe I misunderstood.
> 
> - Woodknack


Usually that don't happen. In the knife swap it was completely round robin. No back and forth. Occasionally, there will be a me to you, and you to me set up but it don't happen often.


----------



## wormil

Yeah it's not my first swap Jeff, I've been in a few and run a few. I'm asking about this swap. The OP isn't clear to me or maybe I'm being dense.


----------



## jeffswildwood

No problem Rick. I'll let Neil clarify. It's his OP. Neil??


----------



## builtinbkyn

Neil did say he was drawing names from a hat and the whole thing was randomized. It's in a earlier post when he said he was readying to send out names.


----------



## wormil

Yeah I didn't think much about it at the time but it seemed like 2 people swapping with each other but we don't have an even number so I guess it has to be round Robin. I haven't read every post and even unsubbed the thread for awhile because I couldn't keep up with all the posts.


----------



## HokieKen

Through circumstances that were unique, I found out who is sending to me. I can say for sure that it's round robin…


----------



## wormil

> No problem Rick. I ll let Neil clarify. It s his OP. Neil??
> - jeffswildwood


On second reading my reply sounded pissy, sorry, that's not what I intended. I'm just lazy when typing on my phone and use less words.

Thanks Kenny.


----------



## Lazyman

> Teaser, an mdf mallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding, it s a roller for a belt sander.
> 
> - Woodknack


Are you going to put a crown on one of the rollers? What about rubber on the bottom one. It seems to me like belt grinders for metal often have a rubber wheel that you can actually grind against. I've been thinking about making a 2" belt grinder/sander for a while now so I've been thinking about different design ideas.


----------



## RichBolduc

I really hope my recipient likes hot sauce…. He's getting a varietypack. 4 flavors done, the last 2 are cooking down.



















Rich


----------



## wormil

> Are you going to put a crown on one of the rollers? What about rubber on the bottom one. It seems to me like belt grinders for metal often have a rubber wheel that you can actually grind against. I ve been thinking about making a 2" belt grinder/sander for a while now so I ve been thinking about different design ideas.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yes to the crown. I'm going to try it bare first and if it slips I'll try John Heisz' trick of silicone on the wheel. Have you picked a design?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I really hope my recipient likes hot sauce…. He s getting a varietypack. 4 flavors done, the last 2 are cooking down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


A six pack of home made hot sauces? I hope it's headed my way!


----------



## wormil

Rich I like those little jars. Is the sauce hot? I mean, does it make you cry?


----------



## wormil

Special guests tonight, Kirk and Sweeney


----------



## RichBolduc

The 2 habanero flavors have just over 100 peppers between the 2 flavors.

The other 4 are all ghost pepper sauces with about another 100 peppers between the 4 flavors.

Ghosts are one of the to 10 hottest peppers in the world at over 1 million scoville.

I made some ghost pepper vodka too for bloody Mary's .

Rich



> Rich I like those little jars. Is the sauce hot? I mean, does it make you cry?
> 
> - Woodknack


----------



## EarlS

Has anyone sent out their mallet yet?


----------



## Lazyman

> Yes to the crown. I m going to try it bare first and if it slips I ll try John Heisz trick of silicone on the wheel.* Have you picked a design*?
> 
> - Woodknack


Not really. Bench space is at a premium in my shop so I keep going back and forth between 36" and 48" so I decided to set the project aside for a while. I really like the simplicity and small footprint of this design or the shopnotes one it is based upon but I need to play around with it in Sketchup to see if I can scale it up for a longer belt effectively. I also like the idea of having it stick out over the edge of the bench like the belt grinders you see the knife makers on YouTube use.


----------



## wormil

Shopnotes is the version I'm building.


----------



## bobasaurus

Just put on the first coat of finish to my item. It has a few flaws, but I like it overall.


----------



## HokieKen

Well it's 2am and I just finished working on a cuptisserie. Somebody owes me big for this one…










Before you ask, ^that is a cuptisserie.


----------



## wormil

> Well it's 2am and I just finished working on a cuptisserie.
> 
> - HokieKen


Sir, that kind of language is in bad taste. Please proceed to the mouth washing station and use copious amounts of soap… the gross tasting kind.


----------



## Lazyman

Next thing you know, Kenny will tell us he is buying his lumber at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Well it's 2am and I just finished working on a cuptisserie. Somebody owes me big for this one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you ask, ^that is a cuptisserie.
> 
> - HokieKen


I know I could search for what a cuptisserie is, but I'd rather have you tell it ;P. What the heck is that thing?

Oh by the way, it looks like you did a fine job ….... I think.


----------



## EarlS

OK - so I have to admit I had no idea what kind of contraption Ken was building. I googled it and then closed one eye before I started looking at the results. With Kenny's reputation and all, I figured at least I would have one eye that wouldn't be scarred by whatever popped up. I was sadly disappointed to see he's just using big words for a mug spinner. I wonder if it is anything like a plate spinner, or a salad spinner?

Back out to the shop I go. Bloodwood has a spicy cinnamon smell when it is cut. Guess you could call that a teaser.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL… That's not the one I built, it's like that but purely funtional. It spins a cup on the end so that you can apply epoxy in even coats. Then the 4 arms are used to spin cups while the epoxy cures to prevent it running. It has a motor that only turns at 3 rpm so it's REALLY slow…

My son's girlfriend makes tumblers with photographs under epoxy and glittery decorations in the epoxy so she asked if I could make one 'cause she gets lots of runs in hers.


----------



## RichBolduc

Not yet here… I have 3 almost done out of the dozen plus I've attempted.. I just hope at least one of the three I send is somewhat useful. I'm sending in the best of all of the attempts. Only been doing this for about 6 months now and even then I've just made planters and work benched for my wife's gardening. This whole time I've also been working full time as a Mechanical Engineer and taking 3 summer classes for my BA in Management while trying to finish a bathroom remodel before guests get here next weekend.

This whole swap has been nothing but first for me… I even bought new tools just to try different things for this swap.

First time LumberJocks swap. I use to just lurk more or less, but I really enjoy the conversations and the friendliness this turned in to
Bought a lathe for this swap, so that's a first
First time making a hammer/mallet
First time laminating materials
First time using exotic woods
Bought a mortising machine, so first time using one of them
First time using non-woods as part of a project
First time making what my bonus gift is (Hot sauces)
I might try doing an image transfer on one of the mallets, this will also be a first

I'm sure there's more first. Thanks for all the entertainment and guidance everyone.

Rich



> Has anyone sent out their mallet yet?
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhh I noticed it has different smell also and a super fine powder…. Likes to smoke too when drilling and cutting I found out.

Rich



> Back out to the shop I go. Bloodwood has a spicy cinnamon smell when it is cut. Guess you could call that a teaser.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A guy leaves for a week on vacation and there's half a million new posts. I'll have to get the cliff's notes.

I'm hustling now. Running out of time for sure. Going to be 105 and 30% humidity today, I'm standing at the forge all day so I'll check in between heats. Looks like a lot has happened. Keep it up guys!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

As I'm out here getting my but kicked in this weather working at a damn hot forge I was thinking about my recipient who will get these gifts and I'm going to honestly say I'm happy with who I received. He's a bad ass woodworker and produces quality stuff so I know he'll be sending someone something amazing so I'm extremely pleased to send him something that has a lot of my sweat and effort into it. I'm pleased with who I received. Thanks Neil, fine job on the names.


----------



## bobasaurus

Forging in hot weather is brutal, especially if there's some wind blowing the heat towards you. Wish I had an indoor blacksmithing shop with good AC.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I couldn't agree more Allen. The wife and I are either shopping for land or a new house next year so I can get my smithy and my woodworking shop indoors. Right now both are horrible. I have a swamp cooler in the shop that helps but only a mister at the smithy which doesn't help unless I have a little wind which I don't. I'm losing weight today for sure.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Teaser


----------



## mikeacg

"He's a bad ass woodworker and produces quality stuff"

So I guess Dave didn't get my name for the swap…

I had to look up Kenny's contraption and couldn't believe the prices they are getting for these things!!! I haven't seen any of those at the craft fairs up here yet but it's probably just a matter of time… Well at least I learned something new today - and you didn't think you could teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't discount yourself Mike. Your projects make me hungry!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my craft project that consumed my Saturday night and Sunday morning. Now to something funner…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Also Mike, my recipient might not have any interest at all in what I'm making so there is a risk to it I suppose.

Kenny, That's totally useless to me but pretty damn cool!


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, a slightly modified and much simplified version would solve one of the biggest issues I had with making a beer mug last summer which was getting the epoxy to cure evenly inside without runs.


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, the motor I used for that thing was <$10 on Amazon


----------



## jeffswildwood

I now have a set of mallets acceptable for mailing. After several trial and errors that means I have a few for me to beat up. I have one more item I'm working on that may not make it in time.


----------



## bobasaurus

Lookin twisty there, Dave. Can't wait to see what you're making with these things. I didn't do damascus for my item, feel like a slacker. It is completely done though. Might think about bonus items later.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm down to a little sanding and some finish on my swap item. I'll get a bonus thrown in too. I might actually ship a little early on this one! I've often wondered how that would feel…


----------



## RichBolduc

I have 2 done that just need oiling…. one more that needs sanding… I might try to a 4th so I have options on one of the styles… my goal is to get everything shipped out this week.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I made it until 5:00. Have to go help move a pool table at 6:00. Gonna need some more after that BS.


----------



## HokieKen

> As I'm out here getting my but kicked in this weather working at a damn hot forge…
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


At least you're getting the opportunity to re-stock on some of that AZ polish…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allen, my Damascus offering is small, my bonus or main item depending on what they consider the main to be is bigger and not Damascus. The Damascus item is smaller now that I found some delaminations. Should still be handy though.

Kenny, learn to say no to people. Man you're always doing dumb stuff like that.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Kenny, learn to say no to people. Man you're always doing dumb stuff like that.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


*NO!!!*


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> As I'm out here getting my but kicked in this weather working at a damn hot forge…
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> At least you're getting the opportunity to re-stock on some of that AZ polish…
> 
> - HokieKen


I've got buckets of it now. I'll definitely include some on this project. I don't think my recipient was around for that convo so he'll never know.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Or was he….


----------



## RichBolduc

Jeff… I have so much hot sauce in my fridge now that wife wants to kill me… PM me your address and I'll send out some when I send out my mallets to my recipient.

Rich



> I really hope my recipient likes hot sauce…. He s getting a varietypack. 4 flavors done, the last 2 are cooking down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> A six pack of home made hot sauces? I hope it s headed my way!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff… I have so much hot sauce in my fridge now that wife wants to kill me… PM me your address and I ll send out some when I send out my mallets to my recipient.
> 
> Rich
> 
> I really hope my recipient likes hot sauce…. He s getting a varietypack. 4 flavors done, the last 2 are cooking down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> A six pack of home made hot sauces? I hope it s headed my way!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> - RichBolduc


*WOW!* Thanks Rich! I do like hot sauce as does my Son. Addy will be on the way!


----------



## HokieKen

BTW, I've discovered the perfect shop fly/moth/bee swatter. Not even kidding. It's long, kills the little buttholes and won't break a window or fluorescent lamp!


----------



## HokieKen

AND it looks like a light saber so chicks will dig you.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - that is an awesome bug killer!!!!

You know some days everything goes great right up until it doesn't? Yep that was today. I've been patiently, carefully, and slowly working on the main mallet - the big boy. Thought I figured out a clever way to use the Leigh M&T jig to cut parallel slots for some of the inlay. First pass went great. 2nd pass, something slipped so the 1/4" wide slot is now 0.39". Guess I get to do it on the router table like I should have to begin with. On the bright side - the handle turned out great!!!

Teasers:



















No the mallet on the right side of the picture isn't my entry.

One more coat of finish for the fun mallet and some wax then it's done. Still need to get the "bonus" going.


----------



## mikeacg

> Don't discount yourself Mike. Your projects make me hungry!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks Dave! I don't think my mallet will be very tasty though but with enough of Rich's hot sauce who knows? Is it too late to change designs?


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhh. Moved the pool table and stopped by the store for a sixer. All my chores for other people are done so now MY weekend begins! Huh? It's WHAT TIME on Sunday evening?? Sonuva…

Oh well, at least I have a decent summer breeze and a great beer…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, that rubber faced hammer isn't a bad entry! I have one of those and use it constantly.


----------



## Lazyman

> BTW, I've discovered the perfect shop fly/moth/bee swatter. Not even kidding. It's long, kills the little buttholes and won't break a window or fluorescent lamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


But Kenny, it is much more gratifying to hear the little SOB's explode when you use one of these. The juicier they are the louder they pop, especially the mosquitoes after they've bitten you.


----------



## Lazyman

My mallets are done (just have to decide which to send), so I spent the day turning some Bradford pear. I may have gotten a little carried away with the water droplet theme. BP is so nice to turn.










I even did put ripples on the bottom of a couple of them.


----------



## EarlS

Kelley - I need to keep that mallet until I get a replacement from the swap. I'm not sure how mine will perform…...


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those turned out great! I really like the square trays Nathan.

Earl, You'll keep it far beyond the swap I imagine. That thing is handy. You also said earlier I think that you had a mess of mallets laying around now anyway. Can't wait to see this inlay you mentioned. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Lazyman

> Those turned out great! I really like the square trays Nathan.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks. Here is a link to the Mike Peace video where I got the idea for turning those. It is a 2 part video but not doesn't really take that long do do. I wanted to try this as a way of getting a larger bowl using only a 4" log.


----------



## RichBolduc

Those are gorgeous

Rich



> My mallets are done (just have to decide which to send), so I spent the day turning some Bradford pear. I may have gotten a little carried away with the water droplet theme. BP is so nice to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even did put ripples on the bottom of a couple of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'm done and ready to ship. Anyone want to se it?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sure Bill. Let's see!

You need to change your signature Yo! In PA.


----------



## mikeacg

Beautiful job on the pear, Bill! Have to try turning that sometime if I can find it up here!


----------



## doubleG469

Nathan great job those turned out really nice. I like the raindrop effect, that's a brilliant idea! ;-)

My weekend was spent doing the usual, turning some bowls.

an 8" Mesquite









A big elm bowl that pushed my little lathe to it's limits.


----------



## Lazyman

Looks great Gary. That mesquite is something special. Did you sand and finish it with the Feed and Wax? What do you think? If nothing else I like that there is no sanding dust to breath.

One of these days, I am going to have to get a bigger lathe.


----------



## Lazyman

> I m done and ready to ship. Anyone want to se it?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Sure, send it to me. I'll make sure that it gets sent to the right person, after I see it.


----------



## doubleG469

> Looks great Gary. That mesquite is something special. Did you sand and finish it with the Feed and Wax? What do you think? If nothing else I like that there is no sanding dust to breath.
> 
> One of these days, I am going to have to get a bigger lathe.
> 
> - Lazyman


I did, it came out really nice on the mesquite.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice looking bowls Gary! Especially the Mesquite.

I really like those small, live-edge pieces from the Pear Nathan! The water drop is really cool too but I think I would actually use something like the live edge piece. I may have to cut myself a blank of my Pear and give that a go 

I have one of those electric flyswatters too. Problem is the damn bugs seem to end up on my fluorescent lights or my windows all the time. I need something I can whack those things with and not break them… The electric one is a blast with kids though. Just a little tap on the elbow or knee and watch 'em jump! ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I have had really good luck with the bark on BP staying on, though I actually did have to glue one of the edges back on that flat ripple piece. I got a slight catch because of notch in the corner that didn't get turned away and it came off in one piece during turning. If you look closely at the 2 bowls, you'll notice that I left some bark on the outside of those too. You can get a better look if you zoom in on the pictures of the project I just posted. The top layers of BP bark turns away nicely. When you sand it, you get a really cool look from the bark layers and it finishes nicely.


----------



## doubleG469

Forgot to show this one, got this from Kenny. Great looking piece on the surface, got the bottom turned out and had a nice crotch section so I finish sanded and turned it around and started hollowing out.


















Found a nice inclusion but figured I could work through it. nope it separated and started to pull apart so I banjo'd it and mixed up some epoxy and coffee grounds to try and save it.



















That didn't work, it came right back apart so….. on to another one and I have this one set to the side. I have an idea but it'll be a first for me I will update if it works out.

edit: I have your box all set and ready to go but holding it until I get the mallets ready so I only have one trip to the post office.


----------



## HokieKen

Dangit Gary! Sorry buddy. I really thought that blank was solid. Shows what I know…. Can you remove the bad section and fill the void with some dyed epoxy?

No rush on the package. That mesquite bowl you made has me excited to try a platter though


----------



## doubleG469

> Dangit Gary! Sorry buddy. I really thought that blank was solid. Shows what I know…. Can you remove the bad section and fill the void with some dyed epoxy?
> 
> No rush on the package. That mesquite bowl you made has me excited to try a platter though
> 
> - HokieKen


It's way too large a void to try and fill, so I am thinking I am going to cut that part out on the bandsaw and use some of the hackberry or mesquite i have on hand to glue in. It more than likely won't work but it's an idea so I am going to follow it.

It'll be a pie wedge shape or I may cut all the way across and put a racing stripe in it.


----------



## HokieKen

> It s way too large a void to try and fill…
> 
> - doubleG469


You sure? I've seen lots of bowls and platters that have huge sections of cast resin. If you look at this section in the endgrain tables I made, the void that is filled with epoxy goes all the way through the table. I just used some vinyl flooring tape and taped the bottom of the table then poured epoxy and let it cure. Then poured again to fill up the shrinkage. And once it's cured, you can machine the stuff just like wood or plastic. Just a thought…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny's right. Here's some mulberry that should have probably went to the trash but it turned out well. It was really bad when I started with holes going all the way through and loose rot all over. I scraped it out with a screwdriver and then started filing it. It's a serving tray with a cheese slicer on one side. I cut it in two so it would store easier and be smaller if you didn't need something as big. My SIL loves the thing.


----------



## Lazyman

> It s way too large a void to try and fill, so I am thinking I am going to cut that part out on the bandsaw and use some of the hackberry or mesquite i have on hand to glue in. It more than likely won t work but it s an idea so I am going to follow it.
> 
> It ll be a pie wedge shape or I may cut all the way across and put a racing stripe in it.
> 
> - doubleG469


Perhaps you could salvage using something along these lines? 
Another option might be to try to cut some bow ties to hold it together? That could actually look pretty cool if you can get it to work.


----------



## Lazyman

> Kenny's right. Here's some mulberry that should have probably went to the trash but it turned out well. It was really bad when I started with holes going all the way through and loose rot all over. I scraped it out with a screwdriver and then started filing it. It's a serving tray with a cheese slicer on one side. I cut it in two so it would store easier and be smaller if you didn't need something as big. My SIL loves the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Wow Dave! That's stunning. What did you use to color the resin?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Nathan. I have filled a lot of pieces along with making literally 100's of cast knife scales and pen blanks and the best stuff out there for this is Pearlex. It gives a slight sparkle to the color which gives it depth. I've tried a lot of options and I'm definitely far happier with pearlex over everything else for colored dyes.

This particular piece I used different epoxy but now I use alumilite for everything I can turn alumilite, it bubbles less, and it's clear as can be. It's not cheap though.


----------



## PoohBaah

Man guys sure were busy this weekend, almost too many posts to get read.

First, the recipients were done by complete randomness and there were none that were one for one. So everyone is shipping to a different person that they are receiving from.

Next, you damn wood turners continue to amaze me with the pieces that you are all putting out. I have decided that I am not going to get a lathe until I get moved into my new shop when I finish up my barn. I feel like it is a nice incentive for me to strive for.

Also we have our first shipped so someone needs to be on the lookout.


----------



## bndawgs

Well, i couldn't help myself, so i went and got another 3 big pieces of that cherry tree. finally found my anchorseal and got some of the ends sealed off. i had my kids out there "painting" the ends with me.

borrowing my brother's chain saw and will start slicing up the wood into more manageable pieces. was thinking about a few bowl blanks, a few bandsaw box blanks, and then try to get some boards out of the stuff. i wish i had more space to store it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

for my secret "giftee" - - - I am finally getting around to your Swap Project.
I have been an accomplished turner for a long time, almost two weeks now.
I have read many books and watched many YouTube videos on how to turn stuff.
and asked many questions here on how to turn stuff on a lathe and what tools to use.
Hope you are satisfied with your gift that will go out in today's mail. (monday - 6/25).
it was a bit of a struggle with my limited dexterity, but, I think it will be okay.
oh - the tung oil is still a bit sticky, I think I put it on too thick - just wipe it off with a rag.










.

.


----------



## EarlS

John - you probably could just toss a couple of those carving mallets from January in a box and your recipient would be thrilled. They ought to be dry by now ;+)


----------



## HokieKen

Well John, it appears that you're using a skew chisel on a square blank of Lignum Vitae? If so, then you are either the fastest learner I know, or you switched to a gouge right after the picture was taken ;-)


----------



## wormil

Looks like it's going to be an off center turning.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks like it s going to be an off center turning.
> 
> - Woodknack


I didn't notice that. Seriously John? With a skew and the tool rest that far away? That damn chisel would have been under my lathe and I would have had a wet spot on my pants within 30 seconds of turning the thing on…


----------



## HokieKen

Now that I look at John's projects, I see that he's pulling our legs about turning for 2 weeks ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Personally I'm digging the eye protection

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

He's obviously a pirate Rich. I mean, what? is "John Smith" supposed to be his "real" name? Me thinksnot…

(Just razzin' ya John ;-) )


----------



## RichBolduc

I don't see a parrot on his shoulder… I think he may be dreaming of being one.

Rich



> He s obviously a pirate Rich. I mean, what? is "John Smith" supposed to be his "real" name? Me thinksnot…
> 
> (Just razzin ya John ;-) )
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Is it true John? Do you dream of being a parrot?


----------



## mikeacg

The parrot probably caught the skew chisel in the head when it launched out of John's hand…

To ERR is human…

To ARR is pirate!


----------



## RichBolduc

John… How is your rum drinking skill?

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Well, i couldn t help myself, so i went and got another 3 big pieces of that cherry tree. finally found my anchorseal and got some of the ends sealed off. i had my kids out there "painting" the ends with me.
> 
> borrowing my brother s chain saw and will start slicing up the wood into more manageable pieces. was thinking about a few bowl blanks, a few bandsaw box blanks, and then try to get some boards out of the stuff. i wish i had more space to store it.
> 
> - Steve


Doesn't have to be stored indoors Steve. Just out of rain and sun and off of wet ground with airflow. In other words, sticker it up in the front yard and throw a tarp over it loosely. Your wife will LOVE it. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Kenny- is that called "yard art" in your neighborhood? Combine that with a car on blocks for the kiddies to play on and you have the yard of the year. No mowing allowed.


----------



## wormil

"very" loosely with the tarp unless you want spalting. Don't ask how I know, and no it wasn't in my front yard! :/


----------



## HokieKen

Those aren't blocks Earl. Those are square wheels.

Good point Rick. If the tarp is too snug, you have yourself a nice wood sauna. Tarp is just to keep the rain off and keep the wood out of direct sunlight. You need to make sure you have free airflow though.


----------



## doubleG469

I hate when they charge you for airflow….


----------



## bndawgs

I have two possible choices. Underneath my screened back porch. Or inside my plastic shed which gets direct sunlight non stop.

I'm leaning towards putting it all on a rack under the back deck. It'll stay pretty dry unless hosing off the inside of the porch.

I'm going to run out of time though since heading out of town on Thursday.


----------



## bndawgs

I did get one crotch piece and was going to ask my wife if she wanted to see my crotch. lol


----------



## EarlS

Steve - hopefully it wasn't infested with bugs…...


----------



## bndawgs

I don't think it was. the trunk looked solid. and felt solid as each piece is easily over 100 lbs. It looked like the tree had blown over from the wind.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

look closer fellas - that is not even a skew. . . . it is just an old Buck flat chisel.
the wood is a piece of 10 year old P/T pine used to prop up my boat.
(just a teaser for the recipient) hope she/he is satisfied with it.
and the eye patch is from my last T/S kickback fiasco back in Sept.
I still have to wear it in bright sunlight - and in Florida, that is pretty much all day.
the mailman just picked up the box, so it is on its way !!!

.


----------



## HokieKen

PT pine and a bench chisel? That's friggin' awesome John ). Sorry about the eye. Even sorrier you have to live in Florida…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

One shipped already, two weeks early…sigh. I have work to do. Great job John!


----------



## wormil

Geez the pressure is on.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhh you better hope I didn't get you… If you you're getting a box of FL sand….Maybe some of our palm meadow bugs too…

Rich



> PT pine and a bench chisel? That's friggin' awesome John ). Sorry about the eye. Even sorrier you have to live in Florida…
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Long as I don't get your damn humidity!


----------



## RichBolduc

I'll take the 3 months of humidity over the 28 years of blizzards I had in MA.

Rich



> Long as I don't get your damn humidity!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

3 months or 3 quarters? )

Tough call vs NE blizzards. I really hate both.


----------



## HokieKen

Inspired by Nathan, I'm working on my first bowl. Live edge Pear ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> I ll take the 3 months of humidity over the 28 years of blizzards I had in MA.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Long as I don't get your damn humidity!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - RichBolduc


Only kind of humidity I like is the hoppy, amber and foamy kind.


----------



## Lazyman

> Inspired by Nathan, I'm working on my first bowl. Live edge Pear ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I am a little puzzled about the orientation of that BP blank. It looks like you have bark on the end as well as the sides?

EDIT: BTW, if you don't finish rough turning in a single turning session, you might want to wrap the blank with Seran wrap or something to slow down moisture loss. If you don't, you may find that within a few hours, some pretty big cracks will show up.


----------



## HokieKen

This clarify for ya Nathan?


----------



## HokieKen

That was fun but I got the walls WAYYYYYY too thin for wet wood. Actually has holes in the bark areas. Feel sure it'll split apart in short order but it was still fun )


----------



## wormil

Nah, it will warp to super coolness. You ever see those bowls they turn really thin and they warp to crazy shapes?


----------



## Lazyman

If there is no pith through it, it may not crack. Just warp as Rick said which will look pretty cool. It already looks pretty cool. I've never turn throu the bark from the inside before.

Have I said that I need a larger lathe?


----------



## bobasaurus

Got some serious apple wood today from my arborist friend. It showed some signs of fire blight so I stripped the bark off at the site. Sure peels off nicely when freshly cut like this. Sealed the ends with latex paint, hope to make a lot of handles out of it in the future:










My sad attempt at catching drips worked decently. Should get an actual tarp for this someday.


----------



## PoohBaah

Looks like there is a bunch of handles there. I need to get my apple tree sectioned up and send a chunk to VA as well.


----------



## Lazyman

Apple wood is another great turning wood…even better the Bradford Pear.


----------



## EarlS

<sigh> All of this lathe talk and pictures of bowls and such are making me seriously rethink the no-lathe policy. I think I'm with Neil, I need to get a lathe. Maybe I should start a gofundme page to pay for it?? Any takers/supporters? No??? Well then I should make a little lathe piggy bank and start stuffing $$$ in it.


----------



## RichBolduc

I will say I bought a lathe because of this swap… and it's been some of the most fun I've had in the shop.

Rich



> All of this lathe talk and pictures of bowls and such are making me seriously rethink the no-lathe policy. I think I m with Neil, I need to get a lathe. Maybe I should start a gofundme page to pay for it?? Any takers/supporters? No??? Well then I should make a little lathe piggy bank and start stuffing $$$ in it.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Earl - you will still need a lathe to turn the piggy bank










.


----------



## Lazyman

> All of this lathe talk and pictures of bowls and such are making me seriously rethink the no-lathe policy. I think I m with Neil, I need to get a lathe. Maybe I should start a gofundme page to pay for it?? Any takers/supporters? No??? Well then I should make a little lathe piggy bank and start stuffing $$$ in it.
> 
> - EarlS


No, but I'll sell you my cheapo lathe so that I can go buy a better one. ;-) Because I wasn't sure that I would use it much, I made the mistake of buying basically the cheapest new one that I could find. Don't do that. If you are just going to do a little spindle turning for making tool handles and such, my cheap lathe is good enough but for more serious turning, especially bowls, hollow forms and segmented turning, you'll want at least a 12" swing (even that is a little low) and no less than 3/4 variable speed motor. 14" and 1 HP would be what I would shoot for if space and $ are not an issue. And don't forget to budget for the tools and accessories. I have spent 2-3 times on tools and accessories what I spent on my lathe.


----------



## doubleG469

> All of this lathe talk and pictures of bowls and such are making me seriously rethink the no-lathe policy. I think I m with Neil, I need to get a lathe. Maybe I should start a gofundme page to pay for it?? Any takers/supporters? No??? Well then I should make a little lathe piggy bank and start stuffing $$$ in it.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> No, but I ll sell you my cheapo lathe so that I can go buy a better one. ;-) Because I wasn t sure that I would use it much, I made the mistake of buying basically the cheapest new one that I could find. Don t do that. If you are just going to do a little spindle turning for making tool handles and such, my cheap lathe is good enough but for more serious turning, especially bowls, hollow forms and segmented turning, you ll want at least a 12" swing (even that is a little low) and no less than 3/4 variable speed motor. 14" and 1 HP would be what I would shoot for if space and $ are not an issue. And don t forget to budget for the tools and accessories. I have spent 2-3 times on tools and accessories what I spent on my lathe.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1 I personally would go back and shoot for a 20" + swing but that's just me.


----------



## bndawgs

Final haul of the cherry. Guy wanted me to go get more. Lol









And bandsaw after first cleaning session. Need one more pass with 800 grit and then some wax. Need recommendations for wax.


----------



## RichBolduc

I've been happy with

https://www.amazon.com/Picreator-Renaissance-Wax-Polish-200/dp/B0012S1XBO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1530021912&sr=8-3&keywords=renaissance+wax

I've even used it on some bottle stoppers I did

Rich



> And bandsaw after first cleaning section. Need one more pass with 800 grit and then some wax. Need recommendations for wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


----------



## bndawgs

I went looking for that at HD and walmart, but couldn't find it. Maybe I'll just break down and order some


----------



## HokieKen

My Delta is 12.5" swing 1hp. I love it. What I would like is a bed extension. I'd like to make some handles for turning tools like the ones Dave makes. I think If I wanted to tun larger bowls, I'd take a cheap lathe, chop the bed off and fit it with a bigger motor. You considered that Nathan? Then the only thing limiting your swing would be where you mounted it.

Maybe the bowl will survive then? I cut the pith out so maybe cracking won't happen as bad as I feared. And it's really only thin on the sides. I have 1/4" or more thickness on the base. Should I let it sit and see what happens? Shellac it? What do the pro's recommend?

Steve-that PM is looking great! Plain old Johnson's Paste Wax on the table. It works great on all my CI tables. Apply it with steel wool and let it sit until it's not wet anymore and buff it out with a clean cloth.


----------



## TheFridge

Post to end


----------



## HokieKen

Keep your post away from my end Fridge!


----------



## jeffswildwood

There is no doubt that a lathe is fun. When I retired I was going to get a new tool, either a dewalt 734 or a lathe. I chose the dewalt and it has more then paid for itself with the money I saved processing my own wood. I was gifted a lathe by a fellow LJ on here and have had a blast with it. My learning curve has been slow but I'm getting there. It's a great break from horizontal projects but as for return on supplies, not selling much. I do enjoy turning and giving away the bowls I make. Nothing like the look on someones face when you raid their firewood and bring them a bowl from it. It's just plain fun to do. Taking a chunk of wood and "seeing whats inside".


----------



## RichBolduc

Beautiful job cleaning it up btw. You get to fire it up yet to see if anything else is wrong with it?

Rich



> I went looking for that at HD and walmart, but couldn t find it. Maybe I ll just break down and order some
> 
> - Steve


----------



## bndawgs

I"ve said before, I have the Jet JWL -1236. It's a 12" , 34" bed lathe. 


> Beautiful job cleaning it up btw. You get to fire it up yet to see if anything else is wrong with it?
> 
> Rich
> 
> I went looking for that at HD and walmart, but couldn t find it. Maybe I ll just break down and order some
> 
> - Steve
> 
> - RichBolduc


Not yet. I'm starting with the top and then going to work on the bottom part next. I wanted to make sure the motor was completely dried out before turning it on.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> All of this lathe talk and pictures of bowls and such are making me seriously rethink the no-lathe policy. I think I m with Neil, I need to get a lathe. Maybe I should start a gofundme page to pay for it?? Any takers/supporters? No??? Well then I should make a little lathe piggy bank and start stuffing $$$ in it.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, I had a no-lathe policy at one point. I think I even went on a small rant on a thread somewhere on here some time ago talking about how I don't want to turn bowl after bowl after bowl so I think it's pointless for my shop.

One day I'm in Woodcraft and my wife sees a nice 14" swing lathe half off on clearance and practically makes me grab it. I can say now, it's worth it. Man you find plenty of different items to turn and the most important thing, it's relaxing. It's like taking a break from the stuff you have to do in the shop but still getting to be in the shop. Sometimes I'll just stroll out there and turn a pen if I don't have much time or just need to let me work day fade away. An hour later, I'm more relaxed and I have something to show for it that I can keep, give away, or sell. You can also grab junkie wood that you wouldn't use for other projects and go to town. I strongly recommend it for therapeutic purposes mostly but so many other reasons as well.

Kenny, keep an eye on this one. I got mine for $101 but had to modify it for my lathe, Would fit perfect on yours though. $135 isn't too bad but add that to your cart and watch for updates.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030MMB2A/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bobasaurus

> Final haul of the cherry. Guy wanted me to go get more. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And bandsaw after first cleaning session. Need one more pass with 800 grit and then some wax. Need recommendations for wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


What was your process to clean that bandsaw top? Looks awesome.


----------



## Lazyman

> I strongly recommend it for therapeutic purposes mostly but so many other reasons as well.
> 
> Kenny, keep an eye on this one. I got mine for $101 but had to modify it for my lathe, Would fit perfect on yours though. $135 isn t too bad but add that to your cart and watch for updates.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030MMB2A/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


+1 on the therapeutic benefits of turning, though sometimes the clean up afterwards can be a real buzzkill. I literally find chips in every corner of my 20×20 shop. If I don't have another project planned but still want some shop time, a free chunk of wood and the lathe is usually my go-to activity. I am always on the lookout for a new technique or unique form to try to make. Today, I am thinking about trying to turn a biscuit cutter.

Kenny, if you've never used 3 camels for Amazon price alerts I highly recommend it. You simply look up the Amazon 
item on 3 camels, set the price point you are looking for with your email address and they send you an email if the price drops to that point. You can also see Amazon price history to help set a useful alert or even just to know if the price has ever been any lower than it currently is and whether it is worth waiting for a price drop.


----------



## bndawgs

> Final haul of the cherry. Guy wanted me to go get more. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And bandsaw after first cleaning session. Need one more pass with 800 grit and then some wax. Need recommendations for wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> What was your process to clean that bandsaw top? Looks awesome.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Luckily I think the rust was only surface rust, so it wasn't too bad.

One small section, I first took a razor blade and scraped what I could. But then I bought a can of this stuff
data:image/webp;base64,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

I let that soak for a few mins, then started with 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper. That got off most of the rust, then I went back with the razor blade and scraped some remaining rust spots. I was able to roll the saw out into the driveway and worked on it while my kids rode their bikes. Maybe took an hour or so.

It's probably not needed, but I plan to do one more sanding with 800 grit and the wd-40, then put down a coat or two of wax.


----------



## Lazyman

> Keep your post away from my end Fridge!
> 
> - HokieKen


Don't worry. Unless it's made of alder, that is.


----------



## TheFridge

Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## doubleG469

Nathan let me know when you want to dig that Crepe Myrtle root ball up! I am sure it'll make something awesome!


----------



## wormil

I love turning but don't care much for bowl turning, seems like I'm an odd one out on that. Turning bowls is too repetitive. But I have an old Delta headstock with tapered bearings if I ever want to make a bowl lathe.


----------



## HokieKen

> Got some serious apple wood today from my arborist friend. It showed some signs of fire blight so I stripped the bark off at the site. Sure peels off nicely when freshly cut like this. Sealed the ends with latex paint, hope to make a lot of handles out of it in the future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sad attempt at catching drips worked decently. Should get an actual tarp for this someday.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Get some Anchorseal Allen. It dries clear and pops right off of concrete/asphalt/truck bedliner.



> Looks like there is a bunch of handles there. I need to get my apple tree sectioned up and send a chunk to VA as well.
> 
> - PoohBaah


))))))


----------



## HokieKen

> I love turning but don t care much for bowl turning, seems like I m an odd one out on that. Turning bowls is too repetitive. But I have an old Delta headstock with tapered bearings if I ever want to make a bowl lathe.
> 
> - Woodknack


Not really. The bowl I turned last night was my first one ever. And it was fun because it was new but it's not something I'll be doing much of. Honestly by the time I was finished turning it, I was bored with it…


----------



## doubleG469

> Honestly by the time I was finished turning it, I was bored with it…
> 
> - HokieKen


Well you're doing it wrong then!


----------



## bobasaurus

I should get some anchorseal, but I have gallons of old paint the previous homeowner left for me that I'm gradually using up.

Apple is my favorite wood for making handles. It's springy and durable, and easy to work. It used to be more common for tool handles but you very rarely see it these days, probably since apple trees don't grow very tall and straight (finding straight pieces has always been difficult for me, these logs should do nicely). I make jewelers chasing/repousse hammers for my father and it is the absolute best springy wood for them. This site describes how finding an applewood handle is like finding a unicorn, and praises its properties:

http://www.alberic.net/Toolbox_Index/Chasing_Hammers/ChasingHammers.html


----------



## HokieKen

> Honestly by the time I was finished turning it, I was bored with it…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Well you re doing it wrong then!
> 
> - doubleG469


That's the case with most things I do Gary ;-)

I think the reason I don't have more of a desire to turn bowls is because I just don't have much use for them. Nor does most of my family/friends. Beer mugs, vases, tool handles, mallets. All that stuff gets used. I guess I just like making stuff that will be used more than stuff that's just pretty. Don't get me wrong, I definitely see where bowls can be super useful. I just don't have much of a demand for them…

Edit: Plus, bowls eat up a lot of wood! Do you know how many screwdrivers I can make from a single bowl blank? ;-)


----------



## wormil

I made a bunch of small bowls, gave half away, and the other half are sitting in a box somewhere. One is on a shelf as decoration. One holds my keys and change. But I do enjoy small turned boxes.

I hope one of you guys snagged that bullnose I posted.


----------



## EarlS

I thought screwdrivers were something you drink???? If you feed your bowls do they get larger?


----------



## bndawgs

who wants to make some slabs for me?

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/6627500682.html


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am with the turners, it is great fun and you get to very creative without plans or measuring. I have a Rikon 12" variable speed 1 hp lathe and it works great.


----------



## palaswood

Those are some great bowls!

I used to do a lot of turning and when I started woodworking in 2011 it was instant gratification so I often just turned something so I would habe something to show for my efforts at thw end of the day.

After learning dovetails and taking on some bigger projects I can again see thw allure of spinning up a blank and roughing out a form by eye.

But lately my head is in the trees, bonsai that is, and being in so cal, and I may be in the minority here, but Id sooner smoke a bowl than turn one these days.


----------



## HokieKen

> I made a bunch of small bowls, gave half away, and the other half are sitting in a box somewhere. One is on a shelf as decoration. One holds my keys and change. But I do enjoy small turned boxes.
> 
> I hope one of you guys snagged that bullnose I posted.
> 
> - Woodknack


I didn't get it Rick but I would have if I needed it. That was a great price.



> I thought screwdrivers were something you drink????
> 
> - EarlS


They're kinda like Mimosas Earl. They're for ladies. And maybe Bill. It has fruit in it so Bill might like it. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> But lately my head is in the trees, bonsai that is, and being in so cal, and I may be in the minority here, but Id sooner smoke a bowl than turn one these days.
> 
> - palaswood


It's been a lot of years…. While I don't smoke anything anymore, that would be a cool project to make…


----------



## wormil

> who wants to make some slabs for me?
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/6627500682.html
> 
> - Steve


At least he's not trying to sell it. You see that around here sometimes … people trying to sell standing or fallen trees.


----------



## HokieKen

If it wasn't Silver Maple, that guy could have probably sold it to a sawyer. Don't think anybody wants Silvers though.


----------



## wormil

Tree services around here will give you all the free hardwood you want although to get the good stuff you might have to grease a palm or get on a waiting list.


----------



## bndawgs

I don't think there's much of a market for sawyers up here. The guy that cut down that cherry tree could have definitely sold it in another market I'm guessing. He was trying to get me to get more pieces. I don't think he wanted to go back and mess with it.


----------



## Lazyman

I have to admit that sometimes turning bowls can get a little boring, especially something that I have made several of before, which is why I like trying new things. Half the fun for me is figuring out how to do something or sometimes just watching a video and trying it myself. I rarely have a plan for how it is going to look when I am done and it just sort of develops organically. In other words, I turn mistakes into features.

If you want some bowl turning inspiration check out the Meldrum Masterpieces video. Most of them are head scratchers for me.


----------



## RichBolduc

Well… I essentially have 4 that I can ship…. going to try another one tomorrow… one of the "ready" ones needs the handle put in and I'm also waiting for something that's going to get epoxied in the head… Should have them all out on Friday for my recipient… No later than Saturday….

Jeff, your hot sauce will go out then too.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

More lathe fun tonight  My wife's birthday is tomorrow and she always lays her rings on the window sill when she washes dishes. So I turned her a small ring holder from Purpleheart. Now I get a reward ;-)










Edit: BTW, the stem was turned and the end parted off with a skew chisel. And not a single catch )


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well… I essentially have 4 that I can ship…. going to try another one tomorrow… one of the "ready" ones needs the handle put in and I m also waiting for something that s going to get epoxied in the head… Should have them all out on Friday for my recipient… No later than Saturday….
> 
> Jeff, your hot sauce will go out then too.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Looking forward to it! Mine are as ready as they are going to get. My Son will be by tomorrow for their photo session. *(Don't forget to photograph your projects before mailing everyone)* Mine will be in the mail first of the month.



> More lathe fun tonight  My wife's birthday is tomorrow and she always lays her rings on the window sill when she washes dishes. So I turned her a small ring holder from Purpleheart. Now I get a reward ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: BTW, the stem was turned and the end parted off with a skew chisel. And not a single catch )
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken that ring holder is awesome. And such a good idea. I bet she really likes it!


----------



## duckmilk

What a great idea Kenny! I need about 5 of those because my wife is always forgetting where she puts her ring.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks guys. It's practical and I made it so she'll at least pretend to like it ;-)

Pick your wood Duck. Actually, let the wife pick the wood… I'll get one sent your way ;-). Least I can do!


----------



## EarlS

I'm still working on the details for a large joiner's mallet (I make 2 in case something doesn't work) and then there is the "bonus" I'd like to do with some of the chestnut I got. Good thing the weekend is coming and my wife and daughter will be out until late Thursday night. Hopefully, I can get things finished up around the 4th and just have a bit of finishing to get done so I can ship on the 9th. Still a lot of work to do. Time sort of sneaks past and suddenly you are out of time.

Jeff - thanks for the reminder about pictures. I have the camera in the shop but I forget to pull it out and snap a few pictures as I go.

I have been using the new clear Gorilla glue. Anyone else use it? What are your opinions? I keep forgetting to spray he surfaces with some water before I apply it.


----------



## Lazyman

Your really skewed that ring holder Kenny. (See what I did there?)

My last lathe project for a while. A biscuit cutter of BP.


----------



## doubleG469

So I spent some time on the lathe waiting for glue to dry on a mallet.

My wife had liked a 3 wing bowl I did for a friend so I made her one to take to the office.


















now for a swap question, anyone here have either abnormally large hands or small hands. No jokes if you do, just wondering if my recipient is going to have a difficult time indexing my items.

Stupid photo - why does it index them like this? and better yet why hasn't this issue been fixed???


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Stupid photo - why does it index them like this? and better yet why hasn t this issue been fixed???
> 
> - doubleG469


Take the pics in landscape mode with the volume buttons on the bottom. I believe it's an issue with how ios stores metadata for photo orientation rather than an issue with the site. Or, just edit the photo, rotate it 90 degrees, save, edit again, rotate it back where it started.

Nice bowl! I'll have to try one of those. That is pretty cool and the wife would probably like it. Is that your portrait in the background of the second pic? ;-)))

Nathan, that biscuit cutter is great. I wish I knew someone who still made biscuits from scratch….


----------



## doubleG469

> Nice bowl! I ll have to try one of those. That is pretty cool and the wife would probably like it. Is that your portrait in the background of the second pic? ;-)))
> 
> - HokieKen


make sure you start with a nice square block, it makes all the difference. Oh and watch your knuckles!

No silly that's a portrait of the family reunion!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nathan, that biscuit cutter is great. I wish I knew someone who still made biscuits from scratch….
> - HokieKen


I need to put that biscuit cutter on the to do list. Mrs. jeffswildwood still makes from scratch….;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

That is pretty sweet. I will have to make one once I get my lathe since I make a pretty mean biscuit. I add a bourbon maple glaze to mine to set them off.



> Your really skewed that ring holder Kenny. (See what I did there?)
> 
> My last lathe project for a while. A biscuit cutter of BP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty sweet. I will have to make one once I get my lathe since I make a pretty mean biscuit. I add a bourbon maple glaze to mine to set them off.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## EarlS

Neil - you said you set them off with bourbon maple glaze - does the bourbon explode and make them rise better? Seems like a waste of some perfectly good bourbon. I know it's 4th of July soon a couple of bottle rockets would be cheaper and less mess to clean up…...... ;+)

Thought I'd get to wrong side of things before Kenny chimes in.


----------



## mikeacg

Earl,

He never said he put the glaze on the biscuits!!

(Kenny must be sleeping…)


----------



## HokieKen

If your biscuits need a bourbon maple glaze, you need to work on your biscuits.

Just kiddin' Pooh. After seeing your smoking rig and your Briskets, It's a pretty safe bet that I'd gain a few pounds if I were to visit Indiana. Maple biscuits and all!


----------



## doubleG469

You know what a bourbon maple biscuit is missing?


> ?


BACON!


----------



## bndawgs

I was recently introduced to that donut place Duck Donuts. They have a maple bacon glazed donut. it's friggin awesome


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, that biscuit cutter is great. I wish I knew someone who still made biscuits from scratch….
> - HokieKen
> 
> I need to put that biscuit cutter on the to do list. Mrs. jeffswildwood still makes from scratch….;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


BTW, it's not visible in the picture but there are 2 holes drilled in the roof of the cutter section to allow air to escape so it releases better (theoretically since I have not actually tried it yet). I started with a blank about 4" long and 3" across. I probably could have used another half inch between the handle and cutter. I got the idea from a couple YouTube videos so you can probably findone of them t for a step by step or dimensions if you need it.


----------



## wormil

What a day. My fridge quit and with a multimeter and the internet I found the capicitor and ptc relay on the condenser were both bad. Replaced those and it is cooling again but not cold enough. The fan is running. But no idea what to check next. Probably will have to call someone.


----------



## Lazyman

> What a day. My fridge quit and with a multimeter and the internet I found the capicitor and ptc relay on the condenser were both bad. Replaced those and it is cooling again but not cold enough. The fan is running. But no idea what to check next. Probably will have to call someone.
> 
> - Woodknack


When mine would run but not cool enough, I found that the timer that controls the defrost cycle was stuck on defrost, where it raises the temp of the freezer just enough to defrost. I could manually turn the timer past defrost but it would stick every time the defrost cycle would come back on. If you can get to the timer, you can visually tell if it was on the defrost cycle unless it is a more recent machine with totally digital controllers.


----------



## HokieKen

Hey fellas… Little update on one of our own.

I found out over the weekend that Tony (gr8hunter) has my name because he messaged me to let me know his mallet was complete but he hadn't had a chance to sand or finish it. Said he'd had a lung collapse last week and was under doctor's orders to stay out of the shop.

Well, Sunday night I got a message from his wife that his lung had collapsed again and he was in the hospital and they had found blebs on his lung. They were keeping him overnight and a Monday consult turned into surgery on Tuesday.

So I just heard from his wife Tammy and the surgery went well. She said Tony has a long recovery ahead IF she can "hold him down" . She said he went for a walk today and did well so they said they may try clamping his chest tube off tomorrow and see how it goes.

So, light a candle, say a prayer, cross your fingers, sacrifice a goat or just send him some good vibes… whatever it is you do.

I didn't want to divulge all of this about the situation without permission from Tony out of respect for his privacy. But Tammy gave me the okay to let y'all know where he's been so now ya do.

I know Tammy is monitoring his PMs at his request so if you want to drop him a line, I know he appreciates the thoughts. He's a pretty active guy on the site so I'm sure he's missing his "virtual buddies".


----------



## wormil

Thanks Nathan, it's all digital.

That is terrible news about Tony. Well, terrible that it happened, good that the surgery went well. Wish you a speedy recovery Tony.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Wow sorry to hear this news about Tony. Hope your recovery keeps heading in the right direction Tony! Thanks for filling us in Kenny.


----------



## ToddJB

Get well soon, Tony. Live to sand another day.

Mallet is structurally complete. Just needs a few days of rest.










Had to sacafice the one mallet to create another. The walnut roundie earned every wack of it tonight. Sorry old friend. Thankfully, I have ample roundies.


----------



## mikeacg

Tony got my name in the box swap and totally blew me away with the box, box clamp and and all the special treats! It was my first swap and I didn't really know how it worked but he set the bar high and showed me the way! Here's hoping he's back up to speed ASAP! He's on the prayer list for sure…


----------



## EarlS

Hopefully Tony will recover quickly. I always enjoy seeing what he makes and reading his comments. Receiving a mallet from the swap should help make his time away from the shop a little brighter.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tony is a veteran of many swaps and has never failed to make a wonderful swap item. Come on buddy, get better and back in the shop making those wonderful models you do. You are an inspiration for me. Praying you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## doubleG469

Dang, I had Tony on the knife swap and he was kind enough to say nice things about my horrible attempt at a knife. Prayers for a speedy recovery Tony!


----------



## HokieKen

> Thankfully, I have ample roundies.
> 
> - ToddJB


This^ is a great statement.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

*Get Well Soon, Tony !!*

.

*USPS just sent me a note saying that "somebody's" box will be delivered today.*









.


----------



## EarlS

John - that is a fine teaser of a well turned mallet. Looking at your lathe teaser post I can see the process you went through to make such a work of art ;+)


----------



## wormil

I think that's a war club!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> - John Smith


John, that one will probably outlast everyone's. Plus nobody can say "*it's too pretty to use*". :-0


----------



## HokieKen

Well, John did turn that with a bench chisel while he was blindfolded. So that's pretty damn impressive!


----------



## mikeacg

I think John needs to check the bearings on that lathe of his!!!!


----------



## RichBolduc

I don't think it's the bearing on the lathe that are this issue… But other ones….

Rich



> I think John needs to check the bearings on that lathe of his!!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


----------



## ElroyD

Well, my first attempt at a mallet decided to turn into a different mallet than what I was going for. From here till the finish, I'm following what the wood wants to be. Still should be able to make the deadline though.


----------



## EarlS

Elroy - you mean your projects usually look like you thought they would? Mine always "evolve". I'm happy if they don't wind up in the scrap heap.


----------



## RichBolduc

I attempted 4 mallets that turned in to bottle stoppers by the time I was done with them. I'm pretty sure that's what the wood wanted…. To be placed on a bottle of wine or scotch….

Rich



> Elroy - you mean your projects usually look like you thought they would? Mine always "evolve". I m happy if they don t wind up in the scrap heap.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## EarlS

I showed my wife the "big mallet" last night and she asked how much I was going to cost to ship it.


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl just tell her it will fit in a flat rate box and that is very economical.


----------



## RichBolduc

Rich


----------



## palaswood

Tony is a talented woodworker and obviously loves his craft, so I know it will be hard for him to stay out of the shop, but he needs to get better so I wish him the willpower to do whats best for his health. Get well soon Tony.

We are all pulling for you.

Rich, ROFL. I love that line… I think I say it weekly to this day.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

> I showed my wife the "big mallet" last night…
> 
> - EarlS


Atta boy Earl, you dawg ;-)


----------



## palaswood

Step1, cut a hole in a box

2. put your mallet in that BOX

3. Make em open the box, and thats the way ya do it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

After a hot day of pushing a mower I got quite a surprise today! The UPS guy stopped by my house with a box. On it was 2018 lumberjocks mallet/hammer swap *bonus* item. Needless to say I was really happy to get these bonus items! Beautiful and just what I have always wanted to work with. I have his name but not his LJ name so I can send a proper thank you. I don't have an "R" yet and can't post a pic of what I got since it's a bonus item (I don't know, maybe I can), but thanks for thinking of me. Teaser, my Wife saw me open the box and said "I want a jewelry box"! )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hoping for the best for Tony.

That's cool, Jeff! Bonus items are fun!

Gonna be hot here this weekend (90s, with dew points in the 70s), so I gave in. Called up my HVAC guy and will have a new mini-split installed tomorrow. So I spent a couple hours working in the hot shop getting stuff out of the way so we can move my workbench tomorrow so they can have room to work.

And yeah, I realize there's some irony in galooting it up in an air-conditioned shop. Oh well, I'm a complicated guy. Or something.


----------



## Lazyman

> Thanks Nathan, it s all digital.
> 
> - Woodknack


Check the videos for diagnostics. On my new whirlpool fridge that's all digital i discovered it has all kinds of doagnositics. The information sheet on the diagnostics was under the hinge cover on the top right side of the fridge.

Get well Tony!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Dave, I'll come over to finish my mallet then 

How warm does your shop usually get? Mine has been hovering in the upper 60's to low 70's, creeping up to mid 70's when it's exceptionally humid (dehumidifier warms the shop up a little). Our last round of 90's I think the warmest it got in there while running the dehumidifier was 77


----------



## HokieKen

Hollowed out this vase that I turned for the wife last month. I thought it was dead last night when the tenon ripped the bottom out while I was trying to hollow the inside. But it glued back up fine. It dawned on me after the fact that I needed to use the steady rest I made for just such occassions… tonight went much smoother )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nice Dave, I ll come over to finish my mallet then
> 
> How warm does your shop usually get? Mine has been hovering in the upper 60 s to low 70 s, creeping up to mid 70 s when it s exceptionally humid (dehumidifier warms the shop up a little). Our last round of 90 s I think the warmest it got in there while running the dehumidifier was 77


It hits 80 in there pretty regularly. I thought about just getting a dehumidifier, but every time I pull the truck in or out, I'd have another bucket of water to remove from the air. It's reasonable well insulated, but because it's also my garage, the big door gets opened a lot more often than yours does.

The big thermal mass of the slab is great for moderating the temp, but once it gets hot (and it has this week) that mass also keeps it from cooling back off quickly. I'm about to head out there to get things ready for the installers, and it's going to be sweaty work even before sunrise.


----------



## PoohBaah

Dave I have been thinking about that same situation myself. The barn I am remodeling is crearly not air tight but I am going to section off 2 of the 6 sections for a wood shop that will be roughly 20×20. I plan on building walls and insulating so that I can have a small wood stove or furnace to heat in the winter. I am installing a couple windows as well. I am making sure that one is at least large enough for a window air unit and I plan on running a dehumidifier since Indiana love its humidity. 90+ degress with over 85% humidity today.


----------



## EarlS

I bought a decent window unit for my shop/garage a few years back and haven't regretted it one bit. It runs at ~70 when I'm in the shop and 74 when I'm at work. I also turn on the air cleaner and a small fan to help circulate/clean the air. Everything was insulated (R-15 - 2×4 walls) (R-38 - 2 layers of insulation in the ceiling), with a vapor barrier, drywall (mudded and taped) and painted with a light colored paint.

In addition to the obvious benefit of having a reasonably climate controlled work area, the A/C also keeps the humidity down which is good for the board moisture. For those who think I'm making up a story, I talked to the sawyer where I buy my lumber. He has been cutting, drying and selling lumber since the early 70's. He said that wood can easily have moisture content 4-5% higher during the summer and that means it has to "dry" out again in the fall as humidity and temperatures fall. Consistent wood moisture means less problems with wood movement, and all of the other problems that come from high moisture wood as it dries out.

The lower humidity levels also keep surface rust from showing up on the cast iron surfaces on my table saw, joiner, and router table.

The truck sits outside after work until I'm done working in the shop. I also leave it outside all weekend so I can use the entire 2 car garage as a shop. Keeping the overhead door closed is a priority when it is as hot as today (heat index will be 105-110).

Yes the electric bill is higher, but it isn't just the A/C, it is also all of the equipment too. Without the A/C I would not be in the shop from May through September.


----------



## jeffswildwood

When we bought our house 24 years ago, it had baseboard heat and a coal furnace and stoker in the basement that was in bad shape. We had both removed, baseboard and coal system, and a heat pump put in instead. Heat in the winter and A/C for summer. I had them put some closable vents on the main trunk that I would open just a bit in the winter to keep the pipes from freezing. When I began doing wood work this turned out to be great. Warm in the winter, but not real warm, but cool in the summer.


----------



## Mosquito

> It hits 80 in there pretty regularly. I thought about just getting a dehumidifier, but every time I pull the truck in or out, I'd have another bucket of water to remove from the air. It's reasonable well insulated, but because it's also my garage, the big door gets opened a lot more often than yours does.
> 
> The big thermal mass of the slab is great for moderating the temp, but once it gets hot (and it has this week) that mass also keeps it from cooling back off quickly. I'm about to head out there to get things ready for the installers, and it's going to be sweaty work even before sunrise.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Makes sense. If it gets that warm, running the dehumidifier would only make it warmer. I get away wait it I think because with out the dehumidifier running it's usually in the low-mid 60's. I think last year in our stretch of 90's the warmest I saw in the shop was 74, but that was also at 80% humidity, so that sucked lol

I do not envy those installers at all… gonna be a gross one. But, if you're anything like me, you getting an AC installed means the rest of the summer will be cool


----------



## Mosquito

Also, on the A/C front, given that my shop generally stays pretty cool, I've thought that a split or wall unit was probably way overkill. It'd have to be a pretty small a/c to run often enough to keep it from getting too humid in there. I've thought that if I find a need for a/c in the shop, I'd first try one of those portable units with the hoses. Thought I'd use those through-the-door exhaust ports like some car shops have, for venting. Then I could just get it out of the way and store it in the winter, and don't have to open up the wall to install it


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty lucky, my shop is in my 2 car garage which is in the basement. Walk-out on one side, bay doors on another and 2 are underground and it's insulated. I still sweat in the summer and have to fire up my small kerosene heater on occasion in the winter but for the most part, I can work year-round without needing heat or AC.


----------



## Lazyman

> Also, on the A/C front, given that my shop generally stays pretty cool, I ve thought that a split or wall unit was probably way overkill. It d have to be a pretty small a/c to run often enough to keep it from getting too humid in there. I ve thought that if I find a need for a/c in the shop, I d first try one of those portable units with the hoses. Thought I d use those through-the-door exhaust ports like some car shops have, for venting. Then I could just get it out of the way and store it in the winter, and don t have to open up the wall to install it
> 
> - Mosquito


A portable unit with through the door vents is exactly what I do. That keeps it tolerable until about 4 in the afternoon when the sun starts beating down on the insulated door and overwhelms the 16k BTU A/C. My unit also acts as a heat pump to keep it warm in the winter.


----------



## doubleG469

So the bowl from the Kenny maple was a no go. It did not want to be a bowl or a platter. It preferred to be a projectile so I gave into it's wants and threw it away.

On to something new.


----------



## EarlS

Before I bought the window unit I tried a portable unit and it didn't last through the summer and I was constantly messing with the condensate line because it wasn't flowing properly or emptying the condensate bucket because it was full.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I used a window unit in my Brooklyn shop and then switched to a portable as the window unit had trouble keeping up and directing the airflow was obviously more problematic than a floor standing unit would have. The portable did much better. That shop was 420sq.ft. with a 12' ceiling height and large windows. This unit was up to the task. Just need to install a condensate pump if you don't want to deal with emptying the reservoir, which I was forgetting to do. Just plumbed the pump outside.


----------



## RichBolduc

Man… That doesn't sound right… Wife's already claiming your stuff… lol

I was waiting on Amazon for a bit so I can finish some inset pieces…. Mallets go out tomorrow or Monday and I'll get your hot sauce out then too 

Rich



> After a hot day of pushing a mower I got quite a surprise today! The UPS guy stopped by my house with a box. On it was 2018 lumberjocks mallet/hammer swap *bonus* item. Needless to say I was really happy to get these bonus items! Beautiful and just what I have always wanted to work with. I have his name but not his LJ name so I can send a proper thank you. I don t have an "R" yet and can t post a pic of what I got since it s a bonus item (I don t know, maybe I can), but thanks for thinking of me. Teaser, my Wife saw me open the box and said "I want a jewelry box"! )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## Lazyman

> Before I bought the window unit I tried a portable unit and it didn t last through the summer and I was constantly messing with the condensate line because it wasn t flowing properly or emptying the condensate bucket because it was full.
> 
> - EarlS


Mine has a drain that I hook a hose up to and run under the garage door, though after weather striping around the door so it doesn't suck air humid air in around the door, it now seems to evaporate most the condensation out through the exhaust vent.


----------



## doubleG469

I just sweat, take it as it comes and work through it. I have a little fan in the corner to move some air but that's about it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Swamp cooler for me which works just OK.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

shade trees help me out never ever see the sun on roof :<))

thank you guys for all your very kind words … i am home now in recovery mode …. and I'm glad about it :<)))))


----------



## HokieKen

Woo Hoo! Tony's back ) Glad to see you home buddy!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Nice to see you're home Tony! We was all worried about you buddy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome back Tony! Now just take it easy and get yourself healed up!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome back Tony!

Dew point is 81 here today.



> I do not envy those installers at all… gonna be a gross one. But, if you're anything like me, you getting an AC installed means the rest of the summer will be cool


The installers started at 6:50, hit it quick and were cleaned up and done by 9. Took the electrician until 10:15 to get the power going, and it was pretty hot then.

Inspector just left, and it's keeping it about 75 and noticeably drier in my garage now. 15,000 BTU A/C and heat pump. Outside temp is 99 and it's full sun today.



















I'll get some shop time this weekend instead of just sitting in the house thinking about stuff.


----------



## EarlS

Great to see Tony is back. Hope you have a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## woodcox

Great! Tony is back.

Very nice Dave. Shop time just got lavish. Write any of those feelings down?


----------



## HokieKen

> So the bowl from the Kenny maple was a no go. It did not want to be a bowl or a platter. It preferred to be a projectile so I gave into it s wants and threw it away.
> 
> On to something new.
> 
> - doubleG469


Sorry man. Really thought that blank was solid :-(


----------



## builtinbkyn

They did a nice, clean install Dave. Think they'd take work in Pittsburgh? lol


----------



## palaswood

Glad you're back home, resting and getting better Tony.

A pneumothorax is no joke. Did your Doc give you breathing excercises to do? What's your recovery plan?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, those are the same units we had in our conex trailers in Iraq. It kept those tin cans cool even when it hit 140 degrees outside. And warm when winter hit and it dropped to 20 degrees. They work great! I gather you have remote control also?


----------



## Mosquito

That looks good Dave! With the furnace I've got, I can put a standard A-coil in there if I wanted to, which is probably what I would do if I found I needed more A/C on a regular basis


----------



## RichBolduc

Mallets are as done as they're going to get…. Going to ship them tomorrow…. Jeff already knows that he has me sending him mallets because that "Bonus Box" I sent was supposed to be shipped anonomously… but apparently the shipper still put my name on it… -_- Ohh well….. Glad he liked the first part of the bonus gift.. Hope it makes up for my lack of woodworking and mallet skills… As I said before, this whole thing was nothing but firsts for me including buying new equipment to use such as a lathe and mortising machine. I hope at least one of the ones I'm sending is usable… I know one is more decoration than anything.

Rich


----------



## BMichs75

My mallet is done and I will be shipping it first of next week. I am trying to find a great bonus item to go with the mallet, so I will spend the rest of the weekend thinking about what I could send. I was away from the shop today as I drove 220 miles to pick up a brand new powermatic 31A disc/belt sander for $245. Bought it through an online auction company that specializes in returned items. Just unpacked it an found the only thing wrong was it was missing it's mounting screws. 12 screws for a $1250 reduction in price!!!! I'll take that anyday.


----------



## PoohBaah

Dang Brandon! That a local sight or do they have items nation wide?


----------



## duckmilk

> Dang Brandon! That a local sight or do they have items nation wide?
> 
> - PoohBaah


I would like to know as well.

Welcome back Tony!! Large wishes for a happy recovery as well!

Hot in TX, as some of you know all too well. My window unit keeps my shop down into the upper 70's, but I turn it off at night and don't turn it back on until I come back in. I'm cheap.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thats so generous of you giving someone a 31A sander as a bonus gift!!!

Rich



> My mallet is done and I will be shipping it first of next week. I am trying to find a great bonus item to go with the mallet, so I will spend the rest of the weekend thinking about what I could send. I was away from the shop today as I drove 220 miles to pick up a brand new powermatic 31A disc/belt sander for $245. Bought it through an online auction company that specializes in returned items. Just unpacked it an found the only thing wrong was it was missing it s mounting screws. 12 screws for a $1250 reduction in price!!!! I ll take that anyday.
> 
> - BMichs75


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Mallets are as done as they re going to get…. Going to ship them tomorrow…. Jeff already knows that he has me sending him mallets because that "Bonus Box" I sent was supposed to be shipped anonomously… but apparently the shipper still put my name on it… -_- Ohh well….. Glad he liked the first part of the bonus gift.. Hope it makes up for my lack of woodworking and mallet skills… As I said before, this whole thing was nothing but firsts for me including buying new equipment to use such as a lathe and mortising machine. I hope at least one of the ones I m sending is usable… I know one is more decoration than anything.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I absolutely liked the first part. Just like every swap, I can't wait to see the swap item. I'm sure it will be awesome!

One thing that is so nice about swaps is if you tell 30 wood workers to make a mallet or a box or anything, your going to get 30 different versions of that item. I think that's what makes these swaps and reveal day so exciting.


----------



## wormil

> One thing that is so nice about swaps is if you tell 30 wood workers to make a mallet or a box or anything, your going to get 30 different versions of that item. I think that s what makes these swaps and reveal day so exciting.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


That's why I like swaps where everyone makes the same thing, to see variations on a theme.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, those are the same units we had in our conex trailers in Iraq. It kept those tin cans cool even when it hit 140 degrees outside. And warm when winter hit and it dropped to 20 degrees. They work great! I gather you have remote control also?


Yeah, Jeff. It's got a remote thermostat I can move around the shop. And a timed set-back, so I wasn't cooling the shop overnight, but it's starting to bring the temperature back down now so I should be comfortable when I head out there in a few minutes.

And the heat-pump mode might save me some energy in the winter over the radiant panels in the ceiling. We'll see.

They dropped the high temp forecast for today from 90-something to 86, so apparently Mos' thought that we'll get a cooler summer now might already be in play. You're welcome!


----------



## Mosquito

LOL Thanks Dave! I thought I heard some storms pop up in the middle of the night, maybe that's what did it.

Maybe the next swap should be a band saw swap… I managed to acquire a 3rd last night, so I've got one to get rid of now lol


----------



## RichBolduc

Put an "S" next to my name. Thursday delivery.

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Put an "S" next to my name. Thursday delivery.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


 Perfect, I leave on vacation Friday!


----------



## EarlS

The best thing about a day like today is that there is no expectation of doing work outside (96 with heat index of 110). I got up early and had my 40 miles on the bike in by 9:30 AM, took a shower, cooled off for a bit, and then spent the rest of the day in the air-conditioned shop working on mallets. Another one is ready for finish and the final 3 are in the works. Not sure what to do with all of the left overs. Maybe Dave needs one?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got two nice oak mallets at the moment, Earl, but thanks. I did split my construction lumber mallet apart back in April, though…

Might be interested in one of Mos' bandsaws if my sweetie's dad didn't have one he's thinking of letting go. Then again, I'm not sure I *need* a bandsaw. I started with a 3/4" x 6" x 48" piece of birch that was $7 from the bargain bin, and I now have 4 pieces, 1/4×3 x 48, which should be plenty for the sides of the chisel till I'm building. Plus I'm pretty much out of room in my shop again. I'm sure that never happens to any of you guys.


----------



## wormil

You guys are quiet this weekend. Here's an NC brew, bit too much carbonation for me.


----------



## HokieKen

A beer would be great… But we've had 3 grandkids on the lake all day and my ass is thoroughly kicked. I'm too tired for a beer. That's friggin' tired!


----------



## Lazyman

I'm in Hillside Colorado getting together with some old college friends and sampling brews but didn't have a chance to take a picture. Heading to Crested Butte tomorrow for a couple of days and then to Frisco for a few days. I'm sure there will be more IPA's over the next week.


----------



## treg

I've spent the last few days on Maine's southern coast soaking up some sun and local IPA's…only downside is my swap partner notified me that my mallet is waiting for me at home!
Getting back today and putting some finishing touches on mine to send out on Monday.
Stay hydrated


----------



## Wilson_woodworking

This is not the mallet for the swap. But… a buddy was visiting the shop and eyeing the mallet that I made for the swap. He said he'd like one for himself, but bigger. He's a local city policeman and said he would like something he could use to knock out a windshield. So I believe this will fit the bill.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I would be very leary drinking beer from a company that also makes SHOES !!










.

BUT - a nautical shoe company that also makes beer might not be a bad thing !

.

.


----------



## duckmilk

> This is not the mallet for the swap. But… a buddy was visiting the shop and eyeing the mallet that I made for the swap. He said he d like one for himself, but bigger. He s a local city policeman and said he would like something he could use to knock out a windshield. So I believe this will fit the bill.
> 
> - Wilson_woodworking


Haha! That would work, but you might need a more massive handle on it, and a hardened metal pointy thing on one face. Windshields are tough


----------



## PoohBaah

I got a little work in today but not much since using a file and rasp in 100+ degree weather gets old real quick. Any guesses what wood I was working with?


----------



## HokieKen

After a long, exhausting weekend, I did finally get a couple hours to mow the yard. After a little battle with a nest of Yellowjackets, F-it. I'm drinking and looking forward to a relaxing day at work tomorrow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Neil*, dare I guess purpleheart? *Ken*, yellow jackets. They are tough. If I got stung in the arm, I would look like popeye. Big forearm and little bicep.  I hope no stings for you! One of my worst mistakes was during a National Guard camp out, I made the mistake of accidentally pissing in their nest in a tree. *Don't ever do that*! They don't like it very much.


----------



## HokieKen

> *Neil*, dare I guess purpleheart? *Ken*, yellow jackets. They are tough. If I got stung in the arm, I would look like popeye. Big forearm and little bicep.  I hope no stings for you!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Ha! I find that when you run over a nest with a mower, stings are inevitable… 3 on one leg and 2 on the other. Luckily I don't have too bad a reaction to them. They just look like the world's biggest skeeter canped out on my ankles ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, and I'm going with Walnut Pooh.


----------



## PoohBaah

> *Neil*, dare I guess purpleheart?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


That is a fair guess but no luck.


----------



## BMichs75

Website is bidfta.com. I think it's mostly an Ohio company but there are some sites outside of Ohio. Kinda a crap shoot what they have and it was a minor pita to find everything in a massive warehouse, but it worked out for me


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ebony Neil? You need to make yourself some handles for them tools.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Oh, and I'm going with Walnut Pooh.
> 
> - HokieKen


You are correct sir.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave Kelley, my Wife forwarded me a site from a school near where I live, the Wayne C Henderson School of Appalachian Arts in Marion Virginia. As I looked closer, I noticed the logo on the carbide turning tools he was using. Looks like your tools are catching on buddy! Thought you might like to see this.


----------



## EarlS

Neil - good to see that you found some time for working on the mallet with your insanely busy schedule. I was going to guess katalox on the dust on your hands. It looks like it has a fair amount of purple in it. Should make a striking mallet (yep that was the best pun I could come up with on a Monday morning).

Kenny - I got stung in just below my eye by a wasp and wound up in the ER because my whole face swelled up so bad I couldn't see or breathe through my nose. Every time I get stung by a wasp it swells up so I'm very careful when mowing and I use the wasp killer any place I see a wasp nest around the deck and house.

I never did get any response on my question asking if anyone else has any experience with the new clear Gorilla glue.

"Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?"


----------



## PoohBaah

> Should make a striking mallet (yep that was the best pun I could come up with on a Monday morning).
> 
> I never did get any response on my question asking if anyone else has any experience with the new clear Gorilla glue.
> 
> "Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?"
> 
> - EarlS


Earl - nicely played there. Also I have not seen the clear Gorilla glue I will have to look for it. I have always been pleased with their other products.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I never did get any response on my question asking if anyone else has any experience with the new clear Gorilla glue.
> 
> "Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?"
> 
> - EarlS


I have only used titebond but would like to know how it is also!


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff - I'm pretty sure that's my buddy Michael in those pics turning that bowl  He absolutely loves Dave's tools. Said he hardly ever even touches his HSS tools anymore.

Earl - Thankfully, I'm not allergic since the little buggers seem to love me… FYI, Sevin Dust poured on the entrance to an underground nest will kill the whole lot. Without pouring gas into your soil. And I've never used Gorilla wood glue. I do like their 5 minute epoxy though and use it pretty often.


----------



## EarlS

It sounds like I should do a product review on the clear Gorilla Glue after the mallets are finished.


----------



## Lazyman

Earls, looks like you're our official GG Clear tester. I looked at the SDS and could not figure out which class of glue it is. The only chemicals listed seem to all be in less than 3% concentrations. Info on their website says it's paintable and stainable after sanding, though that doesn't necessarily mean it will look good. If you try it let use know what you think.


----------



## Lazyman

> Earl - Thankfully, I m not allergic since the little buggers seem to love me… FYI, Sevin Dust poured on the entrance to an underground nest will kill the whole lot. *Without pouring gas into your soil*. And I ve never used Gorilla wood glue. I do like their 5 minute epoxy though and use it pretty often.
> 
> - HokieKen


But it is a lt more gratifying to burn the bastards after they've stung you. I usually try to leave wasps alone unless their nest is by a door or high traffic area because they eat other bugs but the ones that nest in the ground are way too aggressive.


----------



## doubleG469

> So the bowl from the Kenny maple was a no go. It did not want to be a bowl or a platter. It preferred to be a projectile so I gave into it s wants and threw it away.
> 
> On to something new.
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Sorry man. Really thought that blank was solid :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


You never know what the center holds.


----------



## HokieKen

> But it is a lt more gratifying to burn the bastards after they ve stung you. I usually try to leave wasps alone unless their nest is by a door or high traffic area because they eat other bugs but the ones that nest in the ground are way too aggressive.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah but watching the little fuggers stumble around and try to gain their bearings after they're covered in poison has it's own special feeling of retribution ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> But it is a lt more gratifying to burn the bastards after they ve stung you. I usually try to leave wasps alone unless their nest is by a door or high traffic area because they eat other bugs but the ones that nest in the ground are way too aggressive.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Yeah but watching the little fuggers stumble around and try to gain their bearings after they re covered in poison has it s own special feeling of retribution ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I use gas but don't light it. I found if you light it the gas burns up and they come back. If you don't light it, the fumes keep them away.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff - I m pretty sure that s my buddy Michael in those pics turning that bowl  He absolutely loves Dave s tools. Said he hardly ever even touches his HSS tools anymore.
> 
> - HokieKen


Really? Small world. I just thought it was cool that my Wife sent me a post and there was Daves tools. His school is about a 45 min. drive from here if I go "around the mountains".


----------



## HokieKen

I always used gas too until I decided I probably shouldn't be pouring gas into the ground in my suburban neighborhood… I never lit it either. Yellow Jackets don't leave the nest after dark so I always waited until it was dark then poured in gasoline. There was never any left the next morning. Now I throw some Sevin Dust on whenever I find the nest. The ones returning to the nest pick it up and carry it down in to the queen. Never had a nest survive 24 hours with that stuff. Unfortunately, I am out of Sevin Dust and never did pinpoint the nest last night cause I was tired of getting stung. So I still have that battle to fight today or tomorrow…

Michael teaches at the school Jeff. He teaches banjo and guitar but he's been turning for a year or so. He convinced the school to buy Dave's tools so now I don't think he even turns at home. I think he just goes to the school and uses their Powermatic lathes and Dave's tools all the time ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, I have only used Tightbond in different varieties so i can't speak for the Gorilla glue for wood. I have used their products and they seem as good as any though. I imagine their wood glue is good stuff?

Yeah Jeff, that school ordered multiple sets of the tools. A good group of people over there and I'm proud to have my tools be a part of their curriculum for sure. Thanks for passing that along, I would have never seen those photos.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - sounds like you are the man to talk to for lathe tools once I get around (pun - get it??) to purchasing a lathe.

I'm thinking a "Glue Review" might be a good start and everyone can add their experience with various glues to the thread.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You are a punny man today Earl!!


----------



## doubleG469

for your yellow jacket convo you might find this inspirational.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> for your yellow jacket convo you might find this inspirational.
> 
> - doubleG469


Wow! That's taking revenge to a whole new level! That poor hot dog had a look of "oh s%^#" on it's face as it was being hoisted!


----------



## HokieKen

> for your yellow jacket convo you might find this inspirational.
> 
> - doubleG469


If only I had the time to indulge in such pleasures…



> I m thinking a "Glue Review" might be a good start and everyone can add their experience with various glues to the thread.
> 
> - EarlS


I don't know Earl, it might be hard to hold that thread together. It might get kinda sticky. People get attached to their favorite glues and it's gonna be hard to get everyone to bond amid such discussion.


----------



## PoohBaah

Yea Earl. people get stuck in their ways.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can already see the hide glue arguments coming!!


----------



## HokieKen

> I can already see the hide glue arguments coming!!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Some of those hide glue fellas really get heated.


----------



## HokieKen

But their reasoning always comes apart eventually…


----------



## EarlS

Hopefully, everyone would adhere to the idea of discussing glue types, pros, and cons rather than dissolving into bickering about the which agglutinant is superior. There's my word-of-the-day used in a sentence.


----------



## HokieKen

You would hope so Earl. But it's hard to clean up the joint with everyone squeezing out opinions from one another when you don't know what it takes to cure it.

Edit: Well-played on agglutinant. That was a new one to me ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

All of these glue puns will really stick with me. I think we are really cementing the point across on this topic. We should plaster the forum and paste this discussion everywhere we can.


----------



## PoohBaah

As long as Kenny doesn't start sticking his nose into the conversation and start sniffing around we should be ok.


----------



## mikeacg

Too late for that Neil…


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

A good rational discussion about glue won't tear us apart, in fact, it may hold us all together.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm not sure that is the answer…


----------



## HokieKen

Wood Glue and Hot Glue^ Bahahahahahahahahahaha ))


----------



## jeffswildwood

One thing about it, we stick together without any squeeze out. Swaps are a bonding experience.


----------



## HokieKen

Found my yellow jacket nest and dusted it. With 60 seconds there were at least 2 dozen swarming, pissed off lil bastards lookin for the way in


----------



## RichBolduc

Pics or it didn't happen.

Rich



> Found my yellow jacket nest and dusted it. With 60 seconds there were at least 2 dozen swarming, pissed off lil bastards lookin for the way in
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Pics or it didn t happen.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I just want to see the video …........................................... Kenny running away like a little girl :O


----------



## HokieKen

Actually I took pics but you can only see the fuggers in the live photo cause they're so small. I ain't gettin' any closer though! ;-)









I did just take my socks and shoes off… looks like my reaction to the stings is escalating which they say can happen the more you get stung:-( My ankles look like a pregnant woman's :-((


----------



## HokieKen

> I just want to see the video …........................................... Kenny running away like a little girl :O
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Could have been had yesterday Bill…. twice


----------



## HokieKen

Assuming little girls yell "GDing little MFing SOBs I will eat your women and rape your children for this!!" of course.


----------



## Lazyman

Man, you go for a hike the mountains and the discussion "gets tacky".


----------



## jeffswildwood

That's it, get 'em Ken. Death to the YJ's. Looks like a day light strike. Most daring! My record was about nine stings, the peeing on their house incident. I had swelling and fever.

You should have got the mallet set. Battle mallet to bash the little buggers and the bottle mallet to celebrate the victory! ))


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well hey, you should probably get that looked at. A pregnant man is rare. I'll keep an eye on the news ;p

Yesterday must have been the day of the bees. Christine was stung a few times on her arm while planting flowers in the yard.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just don't cross the glue thread with the bees.

Could get ugly.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - this is…or was…family friendly until you started showing your pregnant ankles….all that skin. And the language - for sin and damnation!!!! I was wondering how long it would be until we were circling the drain like a bunch of wasps burned out on Sevin…....

Dave +1 for tying everything up in one succinct post. You just need a mallet for the trifecta.


----------



## HokieKen

Yes Earl, I felt like the thread was family friendly too. It's just bad business to let that go on for too long.


----------



## HokieKen

And I just got home from seeing Deadpool 2, so I have a whole new vocabulary to stretch out…


----------



## RichBolduc

Congratulations Ken!!! When are you going to have the gender reveal?

Rich



> I did just take my socks and shoes off… looks like my reaction to the stings is escalating which they say can happen the more you get stung:-( My ankles look like a pregnant woman's :-((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, Earl, now I'm wondering what kind of glue you use for bees. Something reversible like hot hide glue? Or waterproof like Titebond III? Enquiring minds want to know!

As for a mallet, probably my next one will be a quickly made beetle that will hopefully not crack like Joshua's did. I've started keeping an eye out for a likely piece of wood, and I've sharpened up my drawknife.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - this little piggy went to market, this little piggy stayed home, this little piggy….#%!$ got stung by a yellow jacket….. Have you seen the first DP? LMAO - I missed DP2, can't wait for it to come out on Blue-Ray.

Dave - bees make their own glue of sorts - Bee Propolis and beeswax. Wiki (the font of all internet knowledge) says: "Propolis or *bee glue *is a resinous mixture that honey bees produce by mixing saliva and beeswax with exudate gathered from tree buds, sap flows, or other botanical sources. It is used as a sealant for unwanted open spaces in the hive. Propolis is used for small gaps, while larger spaces are usually filled with beeswax".

And that, folks, is your useless fact of the day, brought to you by yours truly.


----------



## PoohBaah

We are up to 3 shipped now. Please remember to let me know when you have shipped and also when you have received your packages.

Thank you, now back to regularly schedule bee/glue talk.


----------



## HokieKen

> Congratulations Ken!!! When are you going to have the gender reveal?
> 
> Rich
> - RichBolduc


Be very careful what you ask for Rich… some things can never be unseen.

Earl - Yes, the first DP was awesome! The second one is just as good. You'll love it ;-) I was literally in tears and gasping for breath during one scene. My wife said it's the hardest she's ever seen me laugh. No spoilers but you'll know the scene when you see it )

Okay guys, all this glue talk has to stop. It's just getting tacky now.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan - that's a helluva view man! Wouldn't mind planting a house right there with that being the front porch view. It would suck when the snow melts in the spring but other than that… Hope you're having a good trip buddy. With old friends, good beer and scenery like that, I can't imagine it's anything less!


----------



## HokieKen

> Well hey, you should probably get that looked at. *A pregnant man is rare*. I ll keep an eye on the news ;p
> 
> Yesterday must have been the day of the bees. Christine was stung a few times on her arm while planting flowers in the yard.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Rare? I disagree, I'd have to say a pregnant man was *well done*. Get it? See what I did there?

Are we supposed to know who Christine is? Has bachelor Bill taken a lover? ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Neil - you need to add some bee hives to your operation. Then you would be as busy as a bee…...

Kenny - As I recall, Christine was a "unique" car from 1983.


----------



## RichBolduc

Christine was a 1958 Plymouth Fury

Rich



> Neil - you need to add some bee hives to your operation. Then you would be as busy as a bee…...
> 
> Kenny - As I recall, Christine was a "unique" car from 1983.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Christine was a 1958 Plymouth Fury
> 
> Rich
> 
> Kenny - As I recall, Christine was a "unique" car from 1983.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> - RichBolduc


GREAT MOVIE :<))


----------



## PoohBaah

> Neil - you need to add some bee hives to your operation. Then you would be as busy as a bee…...
> 
> - EarlS


I have been thinking about getting into bee keeping. I was told that it is like 20 minutes a week to check on them adn then a couple hours to harvest honey 2-3 times a year. So not too bad of a time output for such a tasty treat that you can sell pretty easily.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Three shippers….man I need to get on the ball. I'm hoping to get mine done this week other than adding some BLO to it for a handful of days.

Bill, you have a special little lady now? That would be an improvement over the rapper dudes you "chill" with. I'm sure Ja Rule (or whatever his name was) is a good dude but it's probably not the same when he plants flowers and gets stung in your front yard.

Kenny announces he's prego….I always thought he was already.

Earl is full of "useful" knowledge, another engineer nerd for sure. That's why Kenny and Earl get along so well.

Nathan's the only one doing cool stuff as far as I can tell.

Carry on, it's been interesting.


----------



## EarlS

Kelley - I guess if the description fits….. It pays the bills so I'm not complaining.

Not sure what kind of engineer Kenny is so I can't comment on whether he fits the engineer nerd description or not.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Make that four. Mine shipped today. Delivery Sat. 

Dave I think it was Jay Mula.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

FIVE … just came from P.O. Friday delivery Kenny :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> FIVE … just came from P.O. Friday delivery Kenny :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That's awesome Tony, glad your doing better!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I didnt get to put a finish on them and there will still be some shaping to fit his hand … I still will not know too much more till I see the surgeon on July 19 FINGERS CROSSED :<))


----------



## wormil




----------



## builtinbkyn

Well since I opened that can of worms …..... Christine is my ex-wife :O It's a long story, but I guess we don't know how to get out of one another's way. You know …. you can't live with 'em and you can't live without 'em ;p

I've been ready to ship for weeks, but was busy with the house. OK enough excuses. I'll be shipping Thursday ….. unless it rains lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

Tony good to see you posting here again buddy!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GREAT to be back Brother :<)))))


----------



## woodcox

Mark me as have entrusted the Federales with some of my hand made items to post.


----------



## EarlS

Yikes - I managed to start July 4th early by launching a 5/8×1/2×2 piece of African Blackwood into the garage door insulation via my table saw.



















First off - the finger is still attached. I was using my pointer finger for size reference.

How did this happen? I was cutting some small bits of adornment for the mallet, using my gripper to push the piece through, along the fence, and somehow it twisted, bound up, the table saw made a growling noise followed by the whiz that a bullet makes as the piece shot back out of the blade. Fortunately I was not directly behind the blade. It took me a few minutes to collect myself, then a couple more minutes to find it because it wasn't on the floor. Needless to say I abandoned that approach and came up a different one. The exposed face won't be as interesting, but I will have all of my bits and such intact.

I still have 3 versions of a mallet to finish, hopefully tomorrow along with the bonus item. Still on for shipping next Monday. I probably should get a box too. That will help with the shipping part.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Not sure what kind of engineer Kenny is so I can t comment on whether he fits the engineer nerd description or not.
> 
> - EarlS


ME. Is there another kind??



> - Woodknack














> FIVE … just came from P.O. Friday delivery Kenny :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) WOO HOO!!


----------



## HokieKen

Glad your alright Earl! Got a bandsaw? At least a miter gauge or x-cut sled? That l/w proprtion on that piece is too small to be cutting it against the fence on a tablesaw IMHO.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

FIVE … just came from P.O. Friday delivery Kenny :<))

- GR8HUNTER

)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) WOO HOO!!

- HokieKen
[/QUOTE]
I WOULDNT GET TO EXCITED :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> FIVE … just came from P.O. Friday delivery Kenny :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) WOO HOO!!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I WOULDNT GET TO EXCITED :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Too late buddy. I'm already naked in my tent by the mailbox.


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl be safe. I thought we would have to be mindful of lost appendages via fireworks not table saws this week.

Also this is what I will be sipping on tomorrow. Sun King is a great Indy brewery that has a rotating IPA each quarter and I haven't tried this one yet and it seems fitting for the occasion.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> FIVE … just came from P.O. Friday delivery Kenny :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) WOO HOO!!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I WOULDNT GET TO EXCITED :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Too late buddy. I'm already naked in my tent by the mailbox.
> 
> - HokieKen


I DONT THINK I CAN UNSEE THAT IMAGE LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Imagine how the neighbors feel!


----------



## builtinbkyn

So today was another small project. Picked up a Masterbuilt Smoker this morning to cook some ribs to bring to my buddies house as an app. Ribs have my secret dry rub which was applied last night. I'll be doing the 2-2-1 method then finishing them on his BBQ. Chips are some mesquite scraps from my table build and apple wood I had sitting in the shop for quite a while. Man I wish woodworking machines were packed as well as this smoker. Everything was tied down and isolated from movement.

This is a temporary setup until I can get the time to build an outdoor kitchen, but Willie doesn't seem to care lol

Happy 4th dudes! Oh and Kenny, you can probably save your neighbors from the horror. There's no mail delivery today ;p

Forgot the pics :O


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Happy 4th dudes! Oh and Kenny, you can probably save your neighbors from the horror. There s no mail delivery today ;p
> 
> - builtinbkyn


*No way Neil*, he has to take it all the way! But he is allowed to wear the green cape with his battle mallet and hold an American flag. )


----------



## HokieKen

Not taking any chances Bill!

Jeff - it's too hot for the cape. Just pulled out the bottle mallet though 










Happy 4th all!!! Especially to the vets and active duty guys and gals! Thank you all.

I'm ticking a lumber cart off my to-do list today before the family invades for a cookout this evening. You guys doing anything fun?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HAPPY 4TH TO ALL ….I just might take another nap :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad you're doing better Tony. Sit out of the shop until you get a real green light.


----------



## wormil

Well this is disappointing and to add insult my shop window a/c is only sporadically blowing cold air.


----------



## HokieKen

Guess you'll just have to hold your breath Rick!


----------



## RichBolduc

Bill….I want to steal your smoker and your dog….

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I'll just take the ribs


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I guess a ME is kind of an engineer (said the ChE).

I've been out in the shop atoning for my transgression last night with the African Blackwood. That's what taking a short cut will get you. At least there was no blood or trips to the ER.

If you are naked in your tent, at least keep an eye out for wasps. Lots of places you might not want to get stung… just helpin' a brother out.

Bill - I see your dog has his priorities straight. Someone has to guard the smoker.

Now that my ice cream is gone, back to the shop to continue my penance.

Happy Independence Day!!!


----------



## Lazyman

Did I do anything fun? Just a little more hiking, this time near Breckinridge, CO









Followed by some coppery goodness









One of my favorites which is no longer available in TX so am going to stock up while I'm in CO.


----------



## HokieKen

Both of those are beautiful Nathan 

Earl, ChE is just an over-educated engineer ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

I'm running way behind with everything going on up here so, with all the names on the sent list, I am feeling the pressure! Nose to the grindstone from here on out!


----------



## PoohBaah

> Well this is disappointing and to add insult my shop window a/c is only sporadically blowing cold air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodknack


Rick I am a fan of the RZ masks I have had mine about a year and have used it from woodworking, to barn clean out and bean bin clean out and I think they are hard to beat.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - ChE's are just plumbers that know how to make beer (not necessarily good beer though).

Nathan - I'm just a wee bit jealous of your current location. Are you doing any fly fishing?


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - ChE s are just plumbers that know how to make beer (not necessarily good beer though).
> ...
> 
> - EarlS


I tease ChE's and EE's but it's all black magic to me ;-) Civil engineers though…



> Well this is disappointing and to add insult my shop window a/c is only sporadically blowing cold air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> Rick I am a fan of the RZ masks I have had mine about a year and have used it from woodworking, to barn clean out and bean bin clean out and I think they are hard to beat.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Those do look cool Neil. I have the 3M half mask similar to the one that busted on you Rick. I like it a lot and for the price and how often I need it, I'll stick with it. If I wore on more frequently, I'd probably go with something like your's Pooh.

Y'all get anything accomplished on your day off yesterday? I almost got my lumber cart done. Still needs a few pieces but the majority is complete.


----------



## PoohBaah

Yes, mine was a little more expensive but my glasses don't fog up anymore and it breathes so its not full of sweat when I get done like the 3M use to be. You can find discounts for the RZ and they will be around $20 and come with a replacement filter usually too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use both depending on what I'm doing. The RZ one is much nicer on the face by a long shot but fine Dust bothers my sinuses so I use the 3M with the hard cartridges when I do certain things. I use the 3M more often but it's close to 50/50. If you don't have sinus problems then I definitely think the RZ is well worth it. So plus one on that for comfort alone and refills are cheap. It also looks like woodcraft added them to inventory according to this month's flyer so now you don't have to order in refills if there's a woodcraft around you.

Oh, mine also came in a bag to store it in so it doesn't get dusty sitting around waiting to go on your face.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work Kenny. How long did it end up? I need something like that. 









Someone is attention seeking with word of a new arrival.


----------



## HokieKen

Woodcox, it's ~48" long and 32" wide x 48" tall. Here's where I got the plans. Plans are linked at the bottom and there's a build video if needed. Plans were detailed enough for me. Most of the ones posted online seem to be either this design or a very similar variation of it. I deviated slightly because I'm gonna add some small bins on top for pieces that small enough to get lost in the larger bins. I almost left off the sheet goods part and made that side a clamp rack but it seems like I always have a sheet or 2 of plywood underfoot so I left it as called for in plans. I also made the base frame from 2×4s instead of ply because given the possible load this thing could carry, I just felt like it needed a little extra beef.


----------



## PoohBaah

Kenny, always go with extra beef.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, trust me Pooh, I do ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

You can tell we're approaching ship date. All the procrastinators are bustin' ass in the shop so the thread slows way down ;-) Or maybe everyone's just hungover…


----------



## EarlS

After seeing Jaime's mallet on the project page I'm thinking it might not be too late to see what's available on Etsy or maybe Lee Valley. That is one creative mallet. Like others have said - quantity, not quality??


----------



## BeardedDog

Man I hope my recipient likes this mallet. Finally finished it after four attempts. First two resulted in two blanks with too many occlusions and cracks, third ended up breaking apart on me during assembly. I think the wood was dried out improperly. Final attempt actually resulted in a better looking piece than the first three would've had they worked out. I would, however, like to go on record that if he doesn't like it I would be more than happy to get it back!


----------



## ToddJB

I give a lifetime guarantee on my swap items. Have yet to get one back, but I'm guessing its because they're not getting used, or because the receiver just hasn't notified me or breakage. It assuredly isn't because they're getting hard use and are standing up to the test of time.


----------



## BeardedDog

Also, if anyone is in the Northern Nevada area and wants some Russian Olive I have a few truck loads of it. Had to put my 660 through some hard work to get it. The 32" bar wasn't quite big enough for the trunk. I would also like to mention the cut you see on the end of that log was made by my buddy that was chastising me for getting such a big saw. He definitely quit the comments after his cut and I made mine.


----------



## HokieKen

> I give a lifetime guarantee on my swap items. Have yet to get one back, but I m guessing its because they re not getting used, or because the receiver just hasn t notified me or breakage. It assuredly isn t because they re getting hard use and are standing up to the test of time.
> 
> - ToddJB


Modesty doesn't suit you Todd… ;-) I also give a lifetime guarantee: "I guarantee this tool to have a short lifetime"



> After seeing Jaime s mallet on the project page I m thinking it might not be too late to see what s available on Etsy or maybe Lee Valley. That is one creative mallet. Like others have said - quantity, not quality??
> 
> - EarlS


I saw that! Pretty bad-ass.


Dawg - that's one big tree! I got a 36" chain for my Stihl for Father's Day. Now I just need a bar for it… I see you're wearing chaps to protect the goods. Is there a reason you're wearing pants too?


----------



## BeardedDog

> Dawg - that s one big tree! I got a 36" chain for my Stihl for Father s Day. Now I just need a bar for it… I see you re wearing chaps to protect the goods. Is there a reason you re wearing pants too?
> 
> - HokieKen


I wore the pants because of the bees. The trunk had a big crack in it with a nest. Only reason. I plan on upgrading the bar to a 36" probably this winter.


----------



## ToddJB

Bee's are attracted to big cracks; smart thinking with the pants.


----------



## HokieKen

That explains why I get stung so damn much when I'm mowing!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You can tell we re approaching ship date. All the procrastinators are bustin ass in the shop so the thread slows way down ;-) Or maybe everyone s just hungover…
> 
> - HokieKen


No rush for me now, I am the first member of the P-S-R club. Mine arrived today! )) What a wonderful set of mallets. With one of them I don't know how he got his info, but he is good! That one will never hit anything!


----------



## ToddJB

> That one will never hit anything!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


For shame!


----------



## Mosquito

> I give a lifetime guarantee on my swap items. Have yet to get one back, but I m guessing its because they re not getting used, or because the receiver just hasn t notified me or breakage. It assuredly isn t because they re getting hard use and are standing up to the test of time.
> 
> - ToddJB


While I can't refute that I'm not more careful with the screwdrivers you made than most of my other ones, I have yet to have any failures, and I use them fairly often 

Also, the original mallet swap is still my main bench mallet, and that thing gets used all the time, but the ends are starting to get more beat up, so this was good timing.


----------



## Mosquito

Also, You can mark me as Received


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That one will never hit anything!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> For shame!
> 
> - ToddJB


When it's revealed, you will know why! ))


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, that's actually great to hear about the drivers. Those, honestly were the ones I was most worried about, as I'm far from a heat treating expert. The set of chip carvers is up there too in terms of keeping me up at night.


----------



## HokieKen

It's funny to think about now but, the screwdriver swap was my first swap and the drivers I sent you were the first things I ever turned Todd. You break 'em yet? ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> That explains why I get stung so damn much when I m mowing!
> 
> - HokieKen


You mean wearing chaps without pants and bees being attracted to cracks?


----------



## ToddJB

I felt the big one starting to give on a project (not your normal project), so I stopped and moved to the impact hammer. Proceeded to break three bits for it broke loose. So, they're built for use!


----------



## wormil

Sorry for going off topic but half this thread is off topic-my gas grill is long in the tooth, I've already replaced the burners and grill once and I'm going back to charcoal. Is the Weber still the go-to for charcoal grills? I don't know if any other brands are up to Weber quality.


----------



## jeffswildwood

The screwdriver swap has to be my toughest. At the time no lathe, no drill press and no knowledge of making a screwdriver. I did all the handles with a set of files. I filed for days. I hope they are still holding up for jmartel!


----------



## HokieKen

Good to hear Todd!

As usual, good things come to those who camp naked in the front yard.










Act like a pirate Pooh and give me an "Arrrrr" )


----------



## ToddJB

Wait, is that a flat rate box that has been reshaped? Do they allow that and honor the flat rate?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I usually go everyday with just a pair of chaps. The wife loves it. Well, she never actually said she did but she must love it right?

I'm just slapping some blo on my handles every couple hours at this point and I will ship probably Saturday, maybe tomorrow, I can just send them wet. 

For a hint, I'll say my package is going Northeast from here. Should really give it away.

Honestly I hope my recipient likes what I'm sending. It's defijitely different than what others are sending I imagine.


----------



## Lazyman

> Sorry for going off topic but half this thread is off topic-my gas grill is long in the tooth, I ve already replaced the burners and grill once and I m going back to charcoal. Is the Weber still the go-to for charcoal grills? I don t know if any other brands are up to Weber quality.
> 
> - Woodknack


I've never seen one that is better quality for a kettle style but I prefer the barrel shaped ones made from 1/4" steel plate because it is easier to put your coals at one end to smoke ribs and brisket. It think the one I bought about 15 years ago that is still going strong was made by Oklahoma Joe but that might be a regional brand. It was a little more expensive but worth it IMO.

If you do want the Weber kettle style, you can save a few bucks if you go with the one without the ash bucket on the bottom if that feature isn't important to you.


----------



## GrantA

I've been busy working on finishing off my fishing rods for my alaska trip next week. Lots of shop time between now and Tuesday! I'll be shipping by wed! Here are some pics of that progress, it has been a fun journey learning how to build the rods


----------



## GrantA

On another note, you guys seem pretty knowledgeable on chainsaws - is a like new (bought, used very little and returned, I'm sure there's a long story associated) Stihl MS461 with 36" bar @ $850 a good deal?


----------



## wormil

> I ve never seen one that is better quality for a kettle style but I prefer the barrel shaped ones made from 1/4" steel plate because it is easier to put your coals at one end to smoke ribs and brisket. It think the one I bought about 15 years ago that is still going strong was made by Oklahoma Joe but that might be a regional brand. It was a little more expensive but worth it IMO.
> 
> - Lazyman


Was wondering about those but everyone I know has gas grills. I'll take a look at them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Wait, is that a flat rate box that has been reshaped? Do they allow that and honor the flat rate?


They have at my post office in the past.


----------



## HokieKen

> On another note, you guys seem pretty knowledgeable on chainsaws - is a like new (bought, used very little and returned, I m sure there s a long story associated) Stihl MS461 with 36" bar @ $850 a good deal?
> 
> - GrantA


Trending price for that saw new is $800 on eBay right now. Then figure the 36" bar and chain (assume it has a chain?) is another $100-150. Then I'd say $850 is a fair price for a used one. You're not getting a steal, but not getting ripped off either. Just the way I see it…

So, after opening my awesome package, I figured I should box mine up…










It'll leave for its new home in the morning


----------



## HokieKen

> Wait, is that a flat rate box that has been reshaped? Do they allow that and honor the flat rate?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yes it is and evidently they do. The postage on the box was the flat rate price.


----------



## ToddJB

That might be a game changer for me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Wait, is that a flat rate box that has been reshaped? Do they allow that and honor the flat rate?
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Yes it is and evidently they do. The postage on the box was the flat rate price.
> 
> - HokieKen


one P.O. told me I can do it other one B1tched at my wife said this time BUT NOT AGAIN LMAO :<))


----------



## HokieKen

It's surprising that you can fit that much kick-ass in a box that size Tony!!! ))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I'm very glad your happy I dont think I did nothing to special … and sorry again about not finishing them :<((


----------



## BeardedDog

Grant, keep in mind I am far from an expert. I did a lot of research looking for what would best fit for what I wanted to do and what I could afford. From that research, a 36" bar seems a bit large for that saw. However, I've found guys that tuned up their saws and claim it works well with that size bar.


----------



## jmartel

> Sorry for going off topic but half this thread is off topic-my gas grill is long in the tooth, I ve already replaced the burners and grill once and I m going back to charcoal. Is the Weber still the go-to for charcoal grills? I don t know if any other brands are up to Weber quality.
> 
> - Woodknack


Yes, that's still the one to get. That's what I got last year. Definitely at least get the kind with the upgraded ash bin below it. Could probably go with the $150 model to save some cash if you don't need the fancy grate or the baskets.

I've been mostly smoking on it lately, so I'll probably buy a dedicated smoker in the near future and keep the weber as a grill only. Fits 2 racks of ribs, or a full packer brisket if you trim it just a bit











> The screwdriver swap has to be my toughest. At the time no lathe, no drill press and no knowledge of making a screwdriver. I did all the handles with a set of files. I filed for days. I hope they are still holding up for jmartel!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Still holding up. Serving dedicated functions in the shop, and got a different set for auto/home use.


----------



## wormil

> Yes, that s still the one to get. That s what I got last year. Definitely at least get the kind with the upgraded ash bin below it. Could probably go with the $150 model to save some cash if you don t need the fancy grate or the baskets.
> - jmartel


I found a neighbor selling one, new/unused, for half price. I messaged him. He probably got a hot deal on it somewhere.


----------



## EarlS

Woodknack - I'm a Green Egg fanatic. Great product and lifetime warranty.

Headed out to the shop last night to finish off the mallets and wound up mostly trashing one of them due to tear out. Guess that will limit the pool to pick from. We'll see how the wood filler looks after it is sanded out. Might have to take 1/2 day off so I can get the bonus item going today.

No flat rate box for me…... Handles are too long to fit in the flat rate box…..oops guess I should have checked that out first.


----------



## HokieKen

> Woodknack - I m a Green Egg fanatic. Great product and lifetime warranty.
> 
> Headed out to the shop last night to finish off the mallets and wound up mostly trashing one of them due to tear out. Guess that will limit the pool to pick from. We ll see how the wood filler looks after it is sanded out. Might have to take 1/2 day off so I can get the bonus item going today.
> 
> No flat rate box for me…... Handles are too long to fit in the flat rate box…..oops guess I should have checked that out first.
> 
> - EarlS


There are several sizes of FRB Earl. There are also some sizes that are on the website that they don't stock in most Post Offices. But, sometimes if you ask, they have them in the back.



> Grant, keep in mind I am far from an expert. I did a lot of research looking for what would best fit for what I wanted to do and what I could afford. From that research, a 36" bar seems a bit large for that saw. However, I ve found guys that tuned up their saws and claim it works well with that size bar.
> 
> - BeardedDog


That saw has about the same power as my 044 and I did a ton of reading and came to the conclusion that I'll have a 36" bar for milling but I'll run the stock 20" bar the rest of the time.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m very glad your happy I dont think I did nothing to special … and sorry again about not finishing them :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Oh, I'm happy alright ) The fact that you worried about mailing them at all under the circumstances says a lot. No apologies for not finishing. They're pretty damn close!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Handles are too long to fit in the flat rate box…..oops guess I should have checked that out first.


Reconfigure the box? Or saw the handle in half and send it "some assembly required." ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Cut it in half and send a roll of duct tape.

Rich



> Handles are too long to fit in the flat rate box…..oops guess I should have checked that out first.
> 
> Reconfigure the box? Or saw the handle in half and send it "some assembly required." ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## HokieKen

Pooh, you gave me an S but you can give me an R too ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

> Pooh, you gave me an S but you can give me an R too ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Done and Done.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - if you saw the picture of the box I used to ship my entry to the box swap you'd see why I don't think a flat rate box will work. My "medium sized" box was, well, not so medium. I have the same problem with the mallet swap, I just can't seem to play by the rules.


----------



## doubleG469

> That explains why I get stung so damn much when I m mowing!
> 
> - HokieKen


Stop mowing naked


----------



## HokieKen

> That explains why I get stung so damn much when I m mowing!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Stop mowing naked
> 
> - doubleG469


Yeah right. Then my clothes will get dirty.


----------



## doubleG469

> Kenny - if you saw the picture of the box I used to ship my entry to the box swap you d see why I don t think a flat rate box will work. My "medium sized" box was, well, not so medium. I have the same problem with the mallet swap, I just can t seem to play by the rules.
> 
> - EarlS


rules are meant to be broken, bent or molded to ones liking.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

much easier to ask for forgiveness then permission LOL :<))


----------



## EarlS

I don't even ask anymore.

Kenny - you aren't using the right kind of bug repellent. Honey is not an all natural insect repellent and sub screen, despite what you might have been told.


----------



## HokieKen

Duh, Earl. Of course honey isn't… not by itself. You have to mix it with baby oil for it to be effective as a sunscreen! Even a dumb ME knows that!


----------



## HokieKen

BTW dudes, as we are nearing the end of this swap, it's time for someone to think about stepping up to run the next one!

Actually, I'll run the next "swap" but we need someone for the next "tool swap". I'll be launching the beer swap soon ;-) I'll wait until after the ship date for this one just so I don't have to follow both threads at the same time. But, I figure to launch it right after this one and wrap it up before Labor Day. That's plenty of time for a quick beer project without dragging it out too long. So y'all clear your calendars and let's have an even bigger one than last year!


----------



## PoohBaah

I need to wrap up my mallet this weekend and then start my beer swap item right after. There is no time for procrastinating in the next swap and we are at a lull on the farm.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

question about beer swap Kenny can I package just beer or does it have to contain wood ? ?


----------



## PoohBaah

Or beer that has been aged in or on wood?


----------



## HokieKen

> question about beer swap Kenny can I package just beer or does it have to contain wood ? ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Last year we said it had to be a six pack AND something to go with it Tony. But we also said it could be a wooden coaster and a Solo cup. No worries. If you want to participate, we'll work it out. The beer swap is purely for fun and we want to include anyone who wants in! That even includes those who don't like beer ironically ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

> That even includes those who don t like beer ironically ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


That may include me…I'll just give the beer to the wife.

Rich


----------



## builtinbkyn

OK put an S next to my name. The package is heading west of the Mississippi this morning. Neil I'll send you the tracking later.


----------



## EarlS

It's noon and I'm off work for the afternoon to spend some quality time in the shop - Woo Hoo…... maybe I can get the swap stuff done. I haven't even started to think about a tool swap or anything like that. Guess I should consider it since Kenny suggested that we look to the future.


----------



## BMichs75

Mark me with an "S". Delivery to recipient on Monday


----------



## HokieKen

Like I said, I don't want to start a beer swap thread yet but since most of the likely participants are probably following this thread, I'll ask here…

Last year's swap was awesome and there were some REALLY nice projects out of it. But, I'm kinda wondering if (a) we didn't all go a little overboard because we knew everyone else would and (b) if we leave the project part wide open like that if we'd be limiting participation. Some people wanting to participate may look at last year's thread or the project posts from last year's swap and decide to stay on the sidelines because the work produced last year is intimidating?

So, I was pondering whether we might want to narrow the project field down and make it more of a challenge than a showcase? Something along the lines of a bottle opener that contains no metal. Or a six pack tote using nothing but a 24" length of construction tubafor. Or a stein made from only a 20 oz soda bottle and copper pipe. You get the picture….

I personally like how stuff went last year but I don't want to "scare" anyone out of participating either. Plus, the challenge ideas like I threw out would not only level the playing field for everyone but would be something different than we've ever done in the past to the best of my knowledge. Just wanted to get some feedback from this smaller group before I throw it up in the air for the site at large!


----------



## wormil

Earl, I never heard back about the Weber, I'll check out the Green Eggs. For some reason I thought they were just for smoking.
Edit $1200, I'll pass.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Bottle opener, but now store bought pieces. A little woodworking and a little forging


----------



## HokieKen

> Earl, I never heard back about the Weber, I ll check out the Green Eggs. For some reason I thought they were just for smoking.
> Edit $1200, I ll pass.
> 
> - Woodknack


Yeah but that's a small price to pay for…. no, never mind. That's a lot of friggin' cabbage for a grill anyway you look at it ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Bottle opener, but now store bought pieces. A little woodworking and a little forging
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Yeah, something like that  We could even make it so you pick one of the options. So if you don't think you can handle a bottle opener you can do a tubafor tote instead…


----------



## GrantA

Rick, you can get a green egg in the $700 range, without the nest (legs). I suggest a large size for typical family grilling duties and smoking. If you want a portable one check out the mini-max, it's pretty cool. You can sit it on a picnic table and smoke a butt, chicken, maybe a small turkey.


----------



## wormil

I'm sure they are high quality but I have kids to put through school, braces, wisdom teeth, etc. Maybe one day, but not today.


----------



## Woodmaster1

My neighbor is cooking several pork butts for tonight's block party. We usually have one two times a month. The grills are homemade and use charcoal. The large grill cost about $800 for materials and small grill about $130.





























> Sorry for going off topic but half this thread is off topic-my gas grill is long in the tooth, I ve already replaced the burners and grill once and I m going back to charcoal. Is the Weber still the go-to for charcoal grills? I don t know if any other brands are up to Weber quality.
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> Yes, that s still the one to get. That s what I got last year. Definitely at least get the kind with the upgraded ash bin below it. Could probably go with the $150 model to save some cash if you don t need the fancy grate or the baskets.
> 
> I ve been mostly smoking on it lately, so I ll probably buy a dedicated smoker in the near future and keep the weber as a grill only. Fits 2 racks of ribs, or a full packer brisket if you trim it just a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screwdriver swap has to be my toughest. At the time no lathe, no drill press and no knowledge of making a screwdriver. I did all the handles with a set of files. I filed for days. I hope they are still holding up for jmartel!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Still holding up. Serving dedicated functions in the shop, and got a different set for auto/home use.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## GrantA

I understand completely! I'm in the same boat 
I have to say though, now bear in mind I do the cooking at home so mine usually gets used at least 4 times a week year round (south Georgia, no snow here) that it was an egg-cellent investment 
I spent $700 easily on disposable grills, gas and charcoal. They rust out. The egg is ceramic. I've had a couple of the internal ceramic pieces replaced a few times from cracking, no big deal, no cost.
I can get it started at 5am, put 3 butts on it, get it stabilized at 225* and leave it for 12+ hours. No fiddling, no adding coals. It's a pizza oven too. Chicken cooked up high in the dome is like crispy skinned rotisserie /smoked hybrid.
With that said - my dad doesn't grill nearly as often as I do. He got an Akorn from lowes or home depot and loves it. It is very similar to an egg and I think is under $200. It's steel (or some sort of alloy). Long term it'll probably rust but it should last a while.
He hasn't tried a long smoke but for ribs (3-4hrs), pizzas, and regular grilling he loves it. Ashes are easier to clean out than the egg and it's light enough he can take it in the camper in he wants to. 
I'd definitely recommend one of those!


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, this is my grill Rick:









I love having the gas and charcoal options. I like the flavor the charcoal gives but sometimes I don't have enough notice to prep the charcoal and sometimes I need the extra capacity when we have a big cookout with a lot of people. In those cases, I can cook the meats on the charcoal side and put my ears of corn and veggie skewers on the gas side.

And it was <$300 at Lowes. Of course it suffers from the inevitable rust that any of the cheaper grills do and even though there is an optional smoker box sold for it that attaches on the side, it's not nearly air-tight enough for me to attempt to seriously smoke anything on it. But, it's cost effective for me since I grill once a month at the most and gives me the flexibility to use the gas when I need to but have the charcoal most of the time.


----------



## BeardedDog

I have the same grill as Ken but I added the fire box to the charcoal side for smoking. It doesn't keep the smoke in, but with the smoke box, it produces enough to keep up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've always considered a big green egg or one of those ceramic type grills. You guys aren't helping out much with keeping me at bay.

Question though….get home from work and last minute I want to throw burgers on the grill for he family. How long does it take to have a temp for a Quick grill scenario like that? I understand the long cook stuff and could honestly see that happening nearly every weekend but I can't seem to find the real deal on Quick options that doesn't sound like an advertisement.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I hear my package has been delivered. I hope my recipient likes it


----------



## HokieKen

> I have the same grill as Ken but I added the fire box to the charcoal side for smoking. It doesn t keep the smoke in, but with the smoke box, it produces enough to keep up.
> 
> - BeardedDog


Very interesting Dawg… I used to have a dedicated smoker but a derecho a few years ago took care of that for me. I've been contemplating getting another smoker but the fire box sure would be more convenient. So the grill is tight enough that you can smoke a brisket or a few racks of ribs or some turkey legs in reasonable time with yummy results?


----------



## wormil

That is delicious looking food Granta.

When I got my gas grill,I cooked on it every day for a year, and probably 3x week the next year. I do most of the cooking because I love good food, my wife just sees food as nourishment, fuel, a necessity.


----------



## HokieKen

So… getting back onto the mallet track for a minute if I may 

I've been wondering this since the swap began but I haven't said anything because I didn't want to persuade anyone's projects and wanted to see if the swap plays out the way I think it will. But, when woodworkers discuss mallets, the two basic types that come to mind are:

Carver's Mallets









Joiner's Mallets









And when you get to smaller, finesse hammers we think of round heads like these:









It's almost as if we discount round-headed, wooden mallets like this:









And I got to wondering why that is. Not accusing anybody of prejudice or anything ;-) but it would seem that they aren't generally useful based on the proliferation of more rectangular heads but I don't think that's the case at all. The only wooden mallet I owned for years was like that one^. And we know they're sexy 'cause Dawg showed us his early on:









So then methinks… hmmm they must be too hard to make. Hell no! If you have a lathe that's a quick and easy build. Maybe they aren't as useful as their flat-sided brethern? Maybe that's true. But I'm not sure why if it is?

So I was just curious what you guys think. Don't get me wrong, I don't have any special attachment to my round mallet. In fact, I rarely grab it anymore in favor of my joiner's mallet. But that's because my round one is much lighter weight and I find that I like the extra mass as a general purpose tool. But I'd be willing to be that we'll have some of the world's sexiest friggin' beaters come out of this swap and that less than 10% of them will be of the style of Bearded Dog's up there.

Which BTW dawg, I saved that pic when you posted it because I intend to make myself one just like it. I was just waiting to see what I got in the swap first so I didn't end up making the same thing I received ) I've a chunk of gnarly Oak set aside for the head and some Walnut for the handle ))


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, what Dawg pic are your referring to?

I have a mass produced (yet old) hickory round head that I actually used in making the mallet I'm shipping. It's great for whaling away on something.

As to why they're not more prevalent - dunno. Maybe because they have unnecessary width compared to a joiner's mallet? Maybe because they're likely to be made out of a single chunk of log and are more prone to crack lines - like Woody's?


----------



## BeardedDog

Thanks for the plug Kenny. I'm not opposed to any of the other forms of mallets, in fact I've never used them. I just enjoy using my lathe and making that style. I find that I've been able to easily make a wide variety of face profiles on my mallets just by using a lathe; concave, convex, cone shaped, flat faced, even corrugated if desired. I would imagine that would prove to be quite difficult to do on a joiners or carvers mallet. My first mallet I used for carving was a small dead-blow mallet from Harbor Freight. I guess for me its just a matter of what each person got use to. For me, the main reason I lean towards my round heads is because they tend to stand out in a crowd of joiners and carvers mallets.

To answer your previous question, it takes me about 10-12 hours to properly smoke a large brisket and about 4-6 hours to smoke a couple 12 pound turkeys. Exterior temperature affects the time and interior temp dramatically. Every Thanksgiving I smoke a few birds.


----------



## wormil

Whoa, discussing mallets in the mallet thread, settle down! 

I think the square heads are more common because lathes are less common, not uncommon, but every woodworker can make square things. The carving mallets are nice to use when you don't need to really whammy something, that's why I like them. Even more rare are tapered cylinder head mallets, which I considered but


Spoiler



didn't make.


 I couldn't find a picture of one in my 59 seconds of furious google searching.


----------



## RichBolduc

I sent 4 mallets… Covered all the styles listed except the finesse one.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Easy now Rich you're making the slackers among us look bad!


----------



## HokieKen

Good points guys.

Todd - the last pic in my last post is Dawg's inked arm holding his mallet that I dig so much. The extra width is a good point. Although I doubt that when you have a consistent volume that a round head is significantly wider than a rectangular. And the laminated angle is compelling. But even just comparing heads made from a solid chunk, I would guess that rectangular is far more prevalent.

Dawg - I agree completely. A round head on a lathe allows for lots of variation with minimal effort. That's what got me wondering why round ones aren't more common. And I might have to watch for a fire box for the grill 

Rick - you're probably right on. It's probably as simple as accessibility of lathes. Especially in decades past. And if you are talking about a teardrop-shaped mallet, that was one of the styles I considered for the swap too. Spoiler: I didn't make one either ;-)

Rich - you're an overachiever! 4 mallets? Geeze…

Now…. thank God it's Friday evening. How can having Wednesday off make working Thursday and Friday even more grueling?

But it's the weekend now ). Whatch'all drinkin'? Goin' German myself. My second favorite type of beer (after IPAs)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So, I was pondering whether we might want to narrow the project field down and make it more of a challenge than a showcase? Something along the lines of a bottle opener that contains no metal. Or a six pack tote using nothing but a 24" length of construction tubafor. Or a stein made from only a 20 oz soda bottle and copper pipe. You get the picture….


I was pretty sure I was planning to cooper up a beer mug, similar to one that appears in "Woodworking in Estonia" but if that's not the challenge, I dunno. But now I've ruined the surprise, so maybe I'll just have to sit it out.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Like I said, I don t want to start a beer swap thread yet but since most of the likely participants are probably following this thread, I ll ask here…
> 
> Last year s swap was awesome and there were some REALLY nice projects out of it. But, I m kinda wondering if (a) we didn t all go a little overboard because we knew everyone else would and (b) if we leave the project part wide open like that if we d be limiting participation. Some people wanting to participate may look at last year s thread or the project posts from last year s swap and decide to stay on the sidelines because the work produced last year is intimidating?
> 
> So, I was pondering whether we might want to narrow the project field down and make it more of a challenge than a showcase? Something along the lines of a bottle opener that contains no metal. Or a six pack tote using nothing but a 24" length of construction tubafor. Or a stein made from only a 20 oz soda bottle and copper pipe. You get the picture….
> 
> I personally like how stuff went last year but I don t want to "scare" anyone out of participating either. Plus, the challenge ideas like I threw out would not only level the playing field for everyone but would be something different than we ve ever done in the past to the best of my knowledge. Just wanted to get some feedback from this smaller group before I throw it up in the air for the site at large!
> 
> - HokieKen


please excuse me for being a DUM DUM … but what is a tubafor ? :<))


----------



## RichBolduc

> Rich - you're an overachiever! 4 mallets? Geeze…
> 
> - HokieKen


But my 4 will pale in comparison to everyone else's….

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Tony it's a 2×4


----------



## HokieKen

I was just throwing out some food for thought Dave. I was thinking of ways to make sure it's accessible. But maybe we don't want it overly accessible? Maybe we want to just keep a small group of guys who like beer and like making stuff?


----------



## GrantA

I'm still polishing the first mallet…


----------



## HokieKen

> Tony it s a 2×4
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Yeah, that^ Tony ;-))


----------



## BeardedDog

> please excuse me for being a DUM DUM … but what is a tubafor ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


tubafor = *********************************** for Two-by-four.

Kenny, that mallet I posted earlier is laminated. If you alternate the grain it helps minimize cracking. I believe that one was four layers of mahogany, maybe five. If yout line everything up appropriately you can use the seams as a guide to find your center line for drilling out the hole for the handle as well. I've got another technique I use for solid pieces as well. If you guys want I can try to put together a step-by-step process that I use to find the center of a round mallet head. Seems to me to be the part most people struggle with.


----------



## duckmilk

I can't keep up with you guys.

Looks like Kenny sent a box of nails with his swap item.

Rick, if you don't need a moveable grill, why not get some fire brick and build your own?


----------



## HokieKen

DUCK! Don't give away my bonus item!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> please excuse me for being a DUM DUM … but what is a tubafor ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


To play music Tony. What else would you use a tuba for?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony it s a 2×4
> 
> 
> - GrantA


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<))))))))))


----------



## GrantA

LaLaLand ipa by proof brewing in Tallahassee FL


----------



## HokieKen

Just got a couple big pieces of Sweetgum. Anybody worked with it?


----------



## mikeacg

Just finished celebrating my birthday with my beer brewing friend. We had some Decadent Dark Chocolate Ale from Atwater Brewery (from downstate but still might make it into the beer swap)









and a new one from New Belgium (Ft. Collins, CO and Asheville, NC) an HPA called The Hemperor. https://www.newbelgium.com/thehemperor









Interesting flavor on both of these… Not sure the 2nd one will be available everywhere as it uses Hemp seed in the recipe!

For the record, Kenny, that is not a Kolsch glass! I have been learning the finer arts of beer and I ended up ordering genuine Kolsch glasses from Lee Valley of all places for less than I could get them anywhere else!
http://www.leevalley.com/us/garden/page.aspx?cat=2,40733,75407&p=45168


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Rich - you're an overachiever! 4 mallets? Geeze…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> But my 4 will pale in comparison to everyone else s….
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Don't believe it. I know better. )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I was just throwing out some food for thought Dave. I was thinking of ways to make sure it's accessible. But maybe we don't want it overly accessible? Maybe we want to just keep a small group of guys who like beer and like making stuff?


Yeah, and it's a fine idea, Kenny. I probably just had too much time to think with sitting this one out.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a big fan of New Belgium Mike. I saw that Hemporer at the store tonight but it was only sold in a six pack and I wanted to pick my own six so I passed it over. Their Vodoo Ranger IPA is one of my all time favorites.

I did not know that about the Kolsch glass! I actually normally drink it out of a Pilsner glass:










But the goblet was handier at the time 

I guarantee I know what an IPA glass looks like though! ;-))


----------



## wormil

Sirloin basted in Rosemary butter over onions, peppers, ********************ake mushrooms, and zuchinni on the side.










Desert.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

I wasn't beating you up - I was just amazed that I found those glasses for the best price at Lee Valley! Who'd have thought they even sold that kind of stuff?


----------



## HokieKen

Didn't feel beat up at all Mike! I'm sincerely happy to have that little tidbit! You can bet there will be a Kolsch glass in my collection in the not-to-distant future )


----------



## builtinbkyn

> please excuse me for being a DUM DUM … but what is a tubafor ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yeah Tony. It took me about 35 seconds to think about that too.

My swap items fit in a Sucrets box. So they don't fit into any category Kenny posted ;p.


----------



## HokieKen

That dinner looks awesome Rick! I tried that beer a while back but don't recall what I thought about it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh, was drinking this tonight. Not bad for an IPA.


----------



## JayT

Dang, you guys have been chatty on a Friday. Beer & BBQ, and here I thought this was a mallet thread.

For what it's worth, I have a Good One Pony Express offset smoker-they've since renamed it to the Patio Jr. Nice thick steel holds the heat well. Nothing like being able to get everything set and let it cook without having to babysit. I can get 5-6 hours on one load of charcoal, so ribs, pork loin and poultry are easy. Brisket or pork butt obviously have to be reloaded at least once. I'd buy one again in a heartbeat. If not that, I'd probably be looking at a Yoder Smoker

On the mallet front, I've been detoured by redoing our living room-pulling up old carpet and floor, new underlayment, floor, paint, trim, etc. Some much needed rain this morning meant not being able to set up outside to cut baseboard, so I made some "swap time" and now have everything ready to ship, just need to clear off the bench enough to take pics before boxing up. Going to try and get it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## HokieKen

Bill, good choice. I know you're not an IPA guy but that's a goodun.

Welcome back JayT! So the Peekaboo mallet flies the nest in the morning? ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

> I was pretty sure I was planning to cooper up a beer mug, similar to one that appears in "Woodworking in Estonia" but if that's not the challenge, I dunno. But now I've ruined the surprise, so maybe I'll just have to sit it out.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Got to use your 6pack carrier from last years swap. Well actually my wife did since she decided that it was hers now. She was drinking her boozy water and well I brought a bottle of bourbon to the neighbor's house for game night.


----------



## wormil

> Oh, was drinking this tonight. Not bad for an IPA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I recognize the can, I think. Pretty sure I've had it. So many different beers these days I can't keep track. When I was in HS it was easy, Strohs, Coors, Miller, Busch, Blatz, Bud, lol. I could buy a 15 pack for less than $5, now a 6 pack is $10-12.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Got to use your 6pack carrier from last years swap. Well actually my wife did since she decided that it was hers now. She was drinking her boozy water and well I brought a bottle of bourbon to the neighbor's house for game night.


Yay! Glad you're getting good use out of it.


----------



## HokieKen

After a week of oppressive heat and humidity, it's awful nice to wake up and open the shop's bay doors to 67 degrees ))


----------



## HokieKen

Spent the morning loading my new lumber cart. Just built and almost full already….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

beautiful looking cart Kenny … and your right weather is wonderful :<))


----------



## woodcox

Sleeping in the shop again, Kenny? Ed: nice cart work, Sir!

How do Gramercy hold fasts fare with metal hammers? I've done it a little but, I'm unsure if it would be too damaging over time.

Idk why but, I couldn't get used to that barrel head mallet for chiseling. It had been repaired then on holdfast duty, which it has been good for, when it cracked. I used it for almost everything for a while. Had the faces been maintained and not abused it could have lasted longer. I would think they should be seen more than they are. I've always wanted to make a big hooped swinger. Not carny sized mind you but, still useful on top of the bench.

Here is a recent German type mallet that has been a great user so far. I used that face for holdfasts to see how the walnut would do. I like how the anlgled face works for chiseling but, assembling with it seems awkward.









Many mallets needed it seems. Harrumph, Rich has his man covered! I can't wait to see what you guys have been up too.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Tony. You enjoy the weather sitting on the porch, not in the shop! ;-)

W-cox, I probably would sleep in the shop if the wife would allow it ;-). I use my big Oak whacker on my Gramercy holdfasts. I used a rawhide mallet previously. So I've never used a metal hammer on them but since the strike area doesn't really affect function, a little deformation in that location shouldn't be detrimental.


----------



## JayT

I've switched to using a metal hammer on my Gramercy holdfasts and am much happier. Yes, there's a slight bit of deformation at the top of the curve, but it takes much less effort to set them, just the weight of the hammer dropping is enough.

My package got shipped out this morning, headed northeast from here.


----------



## Lazyman

Drove all day yesterday from Frisco, CO to Plano, TX so I'm not loving the heat but at least it is supposed to be only in the low 90's for a few days here. Took a walk this morning and had a relatively nice northerly breeze but 85% humidity sort of spoiled that.

Rick, I looked at my charcoal grill and it is actually a Brinkman barrel style smoker (without the smoker box on the side). It is at least 15 years old and because it is made with 1/4 steel, I should be able to get another 10+ years out of it, though it could use a coat of paint. I use it mostly when I want to smoke something. I bought a scratch and dent Weber natural gas grill a couple of years ago for when I just want to throw some burgers or steaks on the grill without 20-30 minutes lead time to get the fire started. BTW, I highly recommend the Weber Chimney Charcoal starter if you don't already have one. Actually works better than lighter fluid, IMO, which I haven't used since I got one of these.


----------



## HokieKen

Believe it or not, I'm actually CLEANING the shop today!



















Nathan- welcome home buddy! My wife stumbled onto a charcoal chimney starter at Aldis of all places last summer and picked it up for me. About $5 IIRC. I'll never use anything else


----------



## wormil

We use an old Weber for a fire pit, I think this will be it's last year but it's been going since about 2000 and was a grill for a long time before that. They are tough. The legs originally broke and we put the tub in a circle of loose bricks and used it that way for 18 years. We cook hot dogs and make smores on nice evenings.


----------



## HokieKen

It's probably 5:00 somewhere. ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Tell the truth Kenny - you lost something and are just trying to find it, it's ok we've all been there


----------



## mikeacg

Making me thirsty Kenny!

I'm not sure that drinking beer is a good way to get your memory back though…


----------



## HokieKen

Grant, a few years ago, I bought a new tip for my soldering iron. I went to put it on the next evening and couldn't find it. By the time that week was over, I had taken a truckload to the transfer station and a truckload to Goodwill and completely rearranged my garage. Never did find the damn soldering tip…

Mike, would you rather have a nice cold one or your memory? That's what I thought. Cheers buddy ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Ron swanson is my role model


----------



## GrantA

You guys that turn stuff - do you buy epoxy in bulk, to glue stuff back together when it breaks apart and tries to kill you but inevitably fails?

Asking for a friend…

Stupid wood lathe. Never had this problem on the metal lathe. Yet. Knock on wood


----------



## HokieKen

I just use epoxy from Lowes/HD Grant. Usually Gorilla brand 5 minute. That's for small stuff. For big stuff I use Bob Smith Industries 30 minute epoxy that I buy from Amazon in 16 oz lots. For stuff that's visible, that I'm dying or that needs to be food safe, I use Alumilite Ultra Clear Cast. I also buy it in 16 oz lots from Amazon but you can buy it in about any quantity you like. Good stuff but not cheap.


----------



## HokieKen

And Ron Swanson is a hero. He's like an anti-social Chuck Norris. Or an ugly DuckMilk.


----------



## GrantA

The harbor freight quick epoxy seems to be working good on the polyurethane foam I'm working with right now, I always grab a couple packs of that stuff when I go in there 
I'll check out the Bob Smith stuff, I have adtech 820 epoxy resin on hand though if I don't need quick cure


----------



## wormil

I only use epoxy for gluing things together that shouldn't be glued together and buy whatever is at the local hardware store. I'm partial to Loctite brand anything. I'd love to buy some West Systems but I don't use epoxy often enough to make it worthwhile, it would go to waste. I've never used Bob Smith epoxy but their CA glue is my least favorite and I've used about every brand there is.



> ...an anti-social Chuck Norris.
> - HokieKen


So… Chuck Norris. 



> ...an ugly DuckMilk.
> - HokieKen


So… nah, I won't go there. I don't even know the guy, he might be bigger than me.


----------



## GrantA

If you've considered west systems epoxy you should look at the adtech, I bought from Soller Composites, they have it in bulk and package it in smaller cans- I got a quart of resin to play with (I've been using their carbon fiber, scroll up a bit if you missed it) and they have it figured out! They have pumps for the cans that make it 1:1, just 1 pump each or resin and hardener - I can't attest to shelf like with the pumps yet but the product is amazing and is crystal clear. Working time has been almost an hour for me (I'm southwest Georgia, high humidity and heat - I'm using the 824 hardener) and within 7 hours it's hard to touch, just like they say.


----------



## treg

It's 5:00 here!


----------



## Lazyman

I've been using Devcon 5 & 30 minute epoxy for filling voids and occasionally to glue stuff. Loctite from HD/Lowes for quick or small jobs. I've been experimenting with filling voids with turquoise sand as well as copper and brass powder. When something comes apart on the wood lathe, I usually just trash it since most of the wood I turn on the lathe started out on someone's trash pile anyway, though I did repurpose a live oak failure for this swap-hard wood + bad catch = pulled screws out of face plate (thankfully I always wear a face mask). Unless I am filling voids for decorative purposes, I usually use thin or medium CA when turning to stabilize cracks preemptively to prevent the failure in the first place.


----------



## wormil

Sadly no Jimmy Buffett concert this year but I'll celebrate 5 o'clock anyway.


----------



## JayT

Don't know about turning, but I now use Systems 3 epoxy. Used to use hardware store Devcon 2 ton, but switched last year. The Systems 3 is much better to use and shelf life has been great.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Nice cart Kenny. I like the metal bins on the top for small scraps. I may have to modify my cart with those along with some other changes. I originally made my cart to move sheet goods from the freight elevator to my shop in the old place in Brooklyn. No longer need that capability. Now I toss the small scraps in the bottom of the cart and that screws up everything else.

woodcut you can use a metal hammer on the Gramercy holdfasts. Actually I think I remember seeing Frank Klausz doing just that, in his videos. I have a store bought whacker I use and don't care about the condition of the face. It's all dinged up like yours. I've used a claw hammer when that was out of reach. 
.....................................

So this morning I picked up a drum sander at Rockler - Supermax 19-38. Originally went to check out their floor model sale, but there was nothing to see. No floor models of any power equipment were available. I have a few projects planned - new front doors to start and then an outdoor kitchen - so the sander will make things go much faster than purely hand tool work. I figure the purchase is justified just by looking at custom doors costing over $7k - the doors on this house are not a standard size - 30×92 double doors. Even if I went to an oversized single door with sidelights, they would need to be custom made and cost just as much

A drum sander, jointer and lumber for the doors will cost less $ than the pre-made and I end up with the equipment in my shop. Looking at an 8" Baileigh or a PM if I can get it at the right price from a local dealer. Also keeping an eye on CL, but there's slim pickings around here for equipment.










The sander comes in three boxes plus another for the optional in-feed/out-feed tables. When the Rockler guys were bringing the box out to my truck with the main body of the sander, they dropped it twice. It weighs over 200lbs. It made a nice *CLA-BANG*! I politely asked them to bring me another, which they did. But if anyone goes to the Pittsburgh Rockler for one of these, inspect the box. You may get the one that dropped.

The whole assembly went together with little effort - about an hour. Good machining and well thought out. The tables are a bit finicky, but some patients and they can be adjusted to a reasonable tolerance. I need to extend the 6" line to reach the dust port on the sander and I'm ready to rock.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

gratz on your new toy Bill it looks so nice and fancy :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet Bill! Nice sander. The metal on top of my stand were shelves from a work van that someone put up for free on CL. There are a couple of matching cabinets that will show up somewhere in my shop shortly ;/)


----------



## EarlS

Dang it folks 80 new posts - When do you find time to get anything done in the shop? Or are all of you done with your mallets? Sounds like there might be a competition for the largest sized mallet and the most mallets sent. I have to wonder if I have a mallet disorder since there were 9 mallets sitting in the sun today curing the various finishes. The humidity from the past week or so have been high enough the finishes wouldn't harden. It was 55 this morning - wonderful change from 94 with a heat index of 107 on Thursday. Still working on a bonus item (walnut and chestnut are involved).

All of the food posts are making me hungry and we just finished supper (sirloin, baked potates, asparagus on the Green Egg). We use the Green Egg every night during the summer and at least 3 times/week the rest of the year. The tradition for Thanksgiving is smoked Turkey. When we get big snow fall the first thing I do is shovel out the Egg. Pizza is great on it too. The list goes on and on.


----------



## BeardedDog

My mallet and bonus item are done. Shipping them out tomorrow!! I'm not gonna win biggest or most, but I am jealous of the recipient.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all like riddles?

I shipped my swap package yesterday. I finished my swap mallets today. My swap mallets are in the hands of the USPS but my swap mallets are on my workbench right now.


----------



## JayT

Schizophrenia acting up again, Kenny?


----------



## RichBolduc

My guess was to much beer

Rich



> Schizophrenia acting up again, Kenny?
> 
> - JayT


----------



## HokieKen

Yes it is not.


----------



## HokieKen

> My guess was to much beer
> 
> Rich
> 
> Schizophrenia acting up again, Kenny?
> 
> - JayT
> 
> - RichBolduc


Well I'm having my second and the first was 6-7 hours ago so…. could be.


----------



## BeardedDog

> Y'all like riddles?
> 
> I shipped my swap package yesterday. I finished my swap mallets today. My swap mallets are in the hands of the USPS but my swap mallets are on my workbench right now.
> 
> - HokieKen


You work for USPS?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope but nice try dawg ;-)


----------



## wormil

> Well I'm having my second and the first was 6-7 hours ago so…. could be.
> 
> - HokieKen


2nd six pack?

All this talk of giant mallets, steel mallets, boxes of mallets, ... I'm feeling a bit inadequate. I feel like I need to make 10 more mallets that transform into one giant mallet.


----------



## HokieKen

> Well I'm having my second and the first was 6-7 hours ago so…. could be.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> 2nd six pack?
> 
> All this talk of giant mallets, steel mallets, boxes of mallets, ... I m feeling a bit inadequate. I feel like I need to make 10 more mallets that transform into one giant mallet.
> 
> - Woodknack


LOL, nope only a total of 24 oz today.

Malletron! Awesome


----------



## BeardedDog

Your workbench is the bonus item?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. Bonus went with the mallet shipment. I won't be shipping anything else.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

what do I win if I guess it right ? 
or am I ineligible ? :<))


----------



## HokieKen

You can't play Tony ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kenny received mallets from Tony that needed finishing and he finished them. And he sent his swap items to his recipient. Man what was so difficult to understand people?


----------



## HokieKen

Well done Bill. The answer was in the thread all along Grasshoppers.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Getting some understanding of how this works and how much can be removed. Cleaned up some stock ripped from 2×12 that I'll be using to build an assembly table. It's working like a charm and the dust collection is amazing.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Well done Bill. The answer was in the thread all along Grasshoppers.
> 
> - HokieKen


. What did I win?


----------



## wormil

Insanity. You're all drunk. Drunk on mallets.

I'm drunk on BattleBots. Huge is going to take the title this year.


----------



## HokieKen

Is battlebots still on?! I loved that show but I thought it was long dead!

Bill, you win satisfaction. Here have 2. And quit playing with your new toy, it's late! Don't make me tell Christine your still up…


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL well she's in NY so she'll never know ;p


----------



## wormil

> Is battlebots still on?! I loved that show but I thought it was long dead!
> 
> - HokieKen


Yep, on Discovery. They have tweaked the rules more and the fights are more epic than ever. Now every bot must have an active weapon. There is a new bot this year called Huge made out plastic cutting boards and wagon wheels that is 3-0.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it was because of the bees Bill. You shoulda sprayed…

You just made my day Rick )


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Yeah, it was because of the bees Bill. You shoulda sprayed…
> 
> You just made my day Rick )
> 
> - HokieKen


I asked - "Did you see what bit you?" She said it was a hornet or a wasp, but maybe some kind of bee. Well she found out it was a spider bite. Never get a straight answer from her. My life with her is like an episode from I Love Lucy :O


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - Did you have Neil do a "special" drawing and draw your name as both the maker and recipient?


----------



## HokieKen

Look back 11 posts Earl ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Bill, Did you put that new sander in your living room? If that is your shop, I am feeling pretty depressed about my cluttered shop (I told my wife to stop calling it the garage).

Kenny, I built that WWMM lumber cart as one of my first projects after I retired. I wish that I had put 2×4s on the bottom instead of 1-bys. With all of the stuff on there, it has to weight at least 500 lbs. It is nice to have a place to keep sheet goods, long boards and shorts. Unfortunately, I have a couple of Amazon boxes I throw smalls into because I have a hard time throwing anything away that I might find a use for some day-a curse I got from my mom.

Gary (double G) can attest to the fact that my swap item isn't going to be a monster. I made a few of them and cannot decide which to send. As soon as I decide which, I'll be ready to ship.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, I did make the subframe from tubafors ;-). That and adding the bins for shorts were about the only mods I made to the plans. So fat it seems ideal. Of course I'll iverload it and screw that up in no time


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, the cart doesn't hold wood that's drying. My processed blanks go on shelves.


----------



## Lazyman

When possible, I usually stack my processed wet blanks on the concrete floor of my shop with one end down to help minimize cracking in the end grain on that end at least. That actually works pretty well. I also keep a few thin scraps from previous blanks around to put on the top end grain which helps as well.

Unfortunately that means it is taking up floor space.


----------



## HokieKen

I seal mine with anchorseal before I sticker them on the shelves. So far it works well.


----------



## wormil

I use old white paint for sealing end grain. I just slop it on and once it dries I write the wood type.


----------



## Lazyman

> I use old white paint for sealing end grain. I just slop it on and once it dries I write the wood type.
> 
> - Woodknack


I've done that too but it doesn't seem to work as well as just putting the end down on the concrete or covering the top end with a wood cookie leftover from prepping the blanks. I haven't tried the Anchorseal yet because of the cost. I noticed that Rockler sells their own brand that is a little more than half the cost of the AS brand. Anyone tried Rockler's Green wood End Seal ?


----------



## GrantA

Hi my name is Grant and I'm a procrastinator 

Anybody else spending a lot of time in the shop? I worked to 3am last night in my fishing rods I'm building for my trip 
Hammer is coming along nicely, gonna have a hard time putting it in the mailbox! I'll have to make another for me

Here's a peek at One of the things on my bench, i can't confirm or deny it'll be in the swap box


----------



## wormil

Yeah the white paint isn't perfect, I sometimes get minor checking, but it's good enough. Like someone said earlier, most of my turning wood was someone else's trash and the paint is leftovers.


----------



## HokieKen

I use Anchorseal because it's just what I found most widely used when I researched a few years ago. As far as cost, I buy a gallon every time Woodcraft has a $10 off $25 coupon so it's $22/gallon with the coupons. To me the cost is worth the convenience.

Basically, Anchorseal is just Parrafin wax emulsified with something (trade secret) to get it to a paint-like consistency. Whatever else is in there evaporates off in 8 hours or so (my experience, not a claim by the maker) and your left with a thick wax seal.

Nathan - costwise, I think you could melt down a bunch of Paraffin wax (canning wax at the grocery store, very cheap) in a double boiler ( it's petroleum based so be careful with heat) and seal your wood with that and have the exact same effect as Anchorseal. Why don't I do that? I'd rather pay for the Anchorseal and have it ready to use at any time.

It's worth the cost to save the time and energy to me.

As far as laytex paint, a lot of people get excellent results with it. I came to the conclusion that it probably depends on the location, wood type, how long the wood has been cut before sealing and to what extent it is processed prior to painting. As I see it, the biggest issue with a paint "seal" is that the paint dries fully vs the petroleum wax that doesn't truly dry. Once dry, the paint and wood will expand/contract at different rates due to environmental conditions. Eventually the paint is gonna crack. But I recall some people recommending as much as 6 coats of paint and/or a recoating 3-4X a year.

Again, other than Anchorseal I have no personal experience with any of it. So this is just the conclusions I drew based on research I did. Anchorseal does the job well for me so I've never botheeed to test anything else. If ain't broke, don't fix it ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I thought I would add another option besides the obvious one that you were working on the mallet from Tony.

I'm going to have to get some Anchorseal for the pieces of various exotics I bought for the swap that I haven't used. I noticed the katalox and granadillo seem to have cracks showing up that weren't there when I scraped the wax off the blanks.

Off to the shop - finally got all of the chores done so I get the rest of the weekend to myself as my wife and daughter are off shopping.


----------



## GrantA

A great friend who brews beer gave me a gallon jug of his chocolate stout, I'm loving it


----------



## Woodmaster1

Awesome lathe blanks on your shelf Kenny.


----------



## wormil

Looks good Grant. I had a chocolate stout at the local beer store and it was like eating an alcoholic desert. It was good, but one was enough. It was pretty high alcohol % for a beer, so they would only sell 10 oz glass or smaller.

Re: painting ends… It's latex, never had it crack. Don't know why it would. Paraffin would be better as it's the best moisture barrier according to some magazine article I read eleventy or so years ago.


----------



## HokieKen

What the heck is that pic Rick??


----------



## ToddJB

All this grill talk made me get my butt in action.

Out with the old, in with the older.










We bought the $99 special 7 years ago when we moved into this house. It should have been replaced about 4 years ago.

The Weber is the old style. Before outsourcing. I think it's from around 98-00.

Took a few hours of serious cleaning, but it's in pretty great shape. I need to get another thermometer for it and replace a small metal piece which I dont know the name of yet.

But I'm much happier. Lid makes a big metal thud when you lower it down.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I've been getting some good shop time in today. Have most of the boards for the assembly table dimensioned and glued. While I wait on the glue, I put a small rack of lamb in there smoker. Special rub of course. They're trimmed, ready to go and should make some good eats. Oh a chocolate stout is at the ready for dessert - apple pie followed by a Punch stogie.




























Hmmm…................. I need to make a side dish or two.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I personally like how stuff went last year but I don t want to "scare" anyone out of participating either. Plus, the challenge ideas like I threw out would not only level the playing field for everyone but would be something different than we ve ever done in the past to the best of my knowledge. Just wanted to get some feedback from this smaller group before I throw it up in the air for the site at large!
> - HokieKen


Kenny, easiest way to level it is put in a rule that the build materials have to cost less than the beer


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Is battlebots still on?! I loved that show but I thought it was long dead!
> 
> Bill, you win satisfaction. Here have 2. And quit playing with your new toy, it's late! Don't make me tell Christine your still up…
> 
> - HokieKen


Battlebots is your copy of robot wars right?
We restarted a few years back as well.

Google - robot wars carbide- awesome machine


----------



## wormil

Battlebots was started by the same people I believe. I think they were both originally US shows. It's been on and off television but they started tweaking the rules to make them more fun to watch. This season is the best yet. My wife never cared about it before but now she yells at the TV and cheers, lol. Two contraversal decisions in the match last night, got the internet all up in arms.


----------



## wormil

> What the heck is that pic Rick??
> 
> - HokieKen


Me, and part of a mallet. That's my arm. I lost about half the chips reaching for my camera.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well this went a little differently than I anticipated. I'm used to having them med/rare and looking pink inside and the grey freaked me out. They appear more well done, but they're juicy and full of flavor. Next time I'm trying them in the smoker, but no liquid. Had some of the wine in there with water. But overall, it was a success. Good smoke enhanced taste and juicy. The rub provided a nice spicy finish. Sides of rosemary/thyme potatoes and a fresh arugula salad. An Amarone to wash everything down.


----------



## HokieKen

> What the heck is that pic Rick??
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Me, and part of a mallet. That s my arm. I lost about half the chips reaching for my camera.
> 
> - Woodknack


Ahhh. Been there. The wife loves it when I go through the house like that ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Yeah the white paint isn t perfect, I sometimes get minor checking, but it s good enough. Like someone said earlier, most of my turning wood was someone else s trash and the paint is leftovers.
> 
> - Woodknack


Rick you have a really nice blog going. Love to book reviews and actually ordered the Michael Crow book in paperback. I have a few woodworking books in Kindle, but I don't find them shop friendly.

My house is most definitely mid-century modern - built in '77. It's also in need of furnishings as I moved in in December and haven't done much in the way of decorating. I have some new front doors planned and well, so much to do. I'll use the book for inspiration.


----------



## GrantA

Bill that looks great! I'm used to red or pink but lamb is lamb! Heavy on the rosemary  I'm no wine connoisseur but I've never heard of that type, we'll have to look for a bottle

Any feedback on the carbon fiber I posted earlier? Yea or nay? I thought it was cool, maybe not though - I can take the criticism


----------



## GrantA

Wings sounded good today,won't be long!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Bill that looks great! I m used to red or pink but lamb is lamb! Heavy on the rosemary  I m no wine connoisseur but I ve never heard of that type, we ll have to look for a bottle
> 
> Any feedback on the carbon fiber I posted earlier? Yea or nay? I thought it was cool, maybe not though - I can take the criticism
> 
> - GrantA


Grant, yea on the carbon fiber! Definitely looks cool. It's certainly different and probably makes a near indestructible shop tool.

Here's a link to the wine. Kind of a middle of the road bottle, but a good pairing with red meat and savory dishes.


----------



## duckmilk

You guys swap topics faster than I swap underwear.

And no Kenny, Nick Offerman is much better looking than I-- and more talented, and more rich, and a much better woodworker.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> You guys swap topics faster than I swap underwear.
> 
> And no Kenny, Nick Offerman is much better looking than I-- and more talented, and more rich, and a much better woodworker.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck don't sell yourself short. You have much nicer knees lol










Me and my boy enjoying a perfect Summer evening. Said he liked the lamb too ;p


----------



## duckmilk

My wife has always wanted a german shepherd. But our dogs just seem to appear out of nowhere without our input into what breed they may be.

Dunno, I've never seen Nick's knees.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

in my eyes Willie is sexier then Duckmilk :<))


----------



## duckmilk

I have been wanting a larger cast iron skillet so I snagged one of ebay. It showed up with an oil coating that I decided to clean first with hot soapy water, then re-season. I don't know what was on that pan. The soap suds turned brown and it started smelling. To me it smelled like motor oil and my wife thought it smelled like a crude oil field. It was supposed to be a vintage pan, but it looks like a newer version of a Wagner never used. I may have been tricked.
I soaked it in vinegar overnight and scrubbed it again, still smelled but most of the slimy oil was gone. Put it upside down in my gas grill on high for 1.5 hours, guessing the temp was 600+, to burn the stuff out and now it is cooling for another scrub. Where did that oil come from and what could it be? I've done numerous internet searches but didn't find an answer.


----------



## duckmilk

I agree entirely Tony.


----------



## GrantA

Here's my boy Bo with his favorite girl in the world, my oldest (9yrs). We saw him at the shelter and all we heard about for the next couple days was her "little Bobo boy" lol, I said there's nothing little about that one sweetie but my wife was won over. He's been a great dog, just been working on getting him socialized! 








Lord help anything (or anyone) coming between him and either of my girls!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Dessert 










OK I was thinking ….... yeah sometimes I do that. So I was thinking, maybe the next swap after the Summer swap, we can run it so instead of posting teasers, we post progress pics and even final products. Since no one knows who will be shipping to them, in the end, it will still be a surprise to receive one of the projects posted. I think it would be fun to see the progress and how someone went about doing what they did. It would also be fun to hope to receive one item or another. Would that be too intimidating?

Ah I'm smoking my cigar and don't care what *yuins* think lol Yeah look it up lol


----------



## duckmilk

Weuns think that is an interesting concept.


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL Duck I have embraced the yinzer way ;p


----------



## GrantA

Bill I haven't tried that one, not sure I've seen it locally. I've had their oatmeal stout, it was pretty good but not my favorite. I'll look for the chocolate stout to try


----------



## wormil

Duck milk, one of my Lodge pans came with burnt seasoning. I scrubbed and scrubbed and it was hard to remove. Could just be that. Or maybe some dummy tried seasoning with 10w-30!

Target sells 12" Lodge skillets for $15, made in the USA, hard to beat.


----------



## GrantA

You guys don't use motor oil to season cast iron?


----------



## builtinbkyn

I just burn stuff on it and I'm GTG.


----------



## GrantA

a couple sacrificial pieces of bacon usually does it


----------



## builtinbkyn

Healthy looking pup there Grant. Looks like a good boy too. Those girls have to be the apple of your eye. You do good work buddy


----------



## GrantA

Thanks Bill, they're my greatest achievement for sure!


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, you dudes have been busy this evening!

Duck, sure sounds like motor oil to me. Oils with animal fat bases will go rancid over time. But that's a very different smell… I'd think it would burn off with repeated seasoning but if you can still smell it, it's probably gonna affect the taste of your food.

Bill, a Yankee (New Yorker nonetheless) used yuins properly in normal speech. Made my day ;-). Now quit smokin' lamb and fry a possum and we'll have ya fully acclimated!

Good lookin' gals ya got there Grant. You're gonna friggin' HATE that in a few years ;-)

You guys that are drinking CHOCOLATE BEERS have officially had your penises revoked. Willie even looks a little embarrased for you Bill.

I could go for the different spin on the swap Bill. My problem would be that the majority of the progress pics would be of something that didn't make the final cut. It would be interesting though seeing the projects progress. We could even go a step further and instead of assigning names, randomly assign numbers to participants. Then #1 picks his sender, then #2 picks from the rest of the pool and so on and so on… And that could be done in a way that no one would know who picked first or when their project was picked.

Well girls, another weekend over :-( Back on our heads tomorrow. Somebody will be recieving my package tomorrow. You're welcome. I know it's awesome. ;-P


----------



## GrantA

Kenny I'm already camped out by the mailbox waiting for a box

No wait I have to get mine out the door first d'oh!

Don't remind me how fast they grow up!! Good grief it's gonna be tough. Baseball bat swap? Machete? I need something to prop up by the door so it might as well look nice


----------



## HokieKen

Bill's got ya covered with the baseball bat ))


----------



## HokieKen

Inside joke ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Cute kids Grant!

The skillet is going through its first seasoning now. The grill got rid of whatever was on it. It ain't vintage, but Wagner casts were sold after it went out of business. This one does not have the Wagner name on it but the rest of the markings match. The casting on this one is not as fine as the old ones and I ran the random orbit sander on all surfaces. It will be a user.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow, way to many posts to write a synopsis for but congrats Bill on your sander. Good how all making kids, lamb and drinking chocolate beer. Wait no, chocolate beer….sigh.

Funny story. Last year for the beer swap my Mormon wife who's never had a drink in her life was nice and grabbed the beer I was shipping for the swap. She comes home with a couple kinds and one is a six pack of local brew that's peanut butter and chocolate flavored. Let's just say, I went out and picked my own to ship. She's amazing at almost everything.


----------



## Lazyman

> I have been wanting a larger cast iron skillet so I snagged one of ebay. It showed up with an oil coating that I decided to clean first with hot soapy water, then re-season. I don t know what was on that pan. The soap suds turned brown and it started smelling. To me it smelled like motor oil and my wife thought it smelled like a crude oil field. It was supposed to be a vintage pan, but it looks like a newer version of a Wagner never used. I may have been tricked.
> I soaked it in vinegar overnight and scrubbed it again, still smelled but most of the slimy oil was gone. Put it upside down in my gas grill on high for 1.5 hours, guessing the temp was 600+, to burn the stuff out and now it is cooling for another scrub. Where did that oil come from and what could it be? I ve done numerous internet searches but didn t find an answer.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, My wife has been buying old cast iron skillets at garage sales and estate sales and then reselling them on Facebook Marketplace. It is sort of her hobby. I don't think that she has any on hand at the moment but she uses thepan-handler.com to help ID the brand and age of them when she finds them. It might help to find out if it is really an old one or not. One tip is that if that it doesn't have the country of manufacture it was made before 1960. To get the oil off or the burned residue off, you might try some orange oil cleaner or Goo Gone with a scotch bright pad.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, I did want to comment on the swap format. It would be fun to try the number system. If anyone dropped out it wouldn't matter either, you just move the numbers below theirs up one.

The only thing that would suck is knowing mine was picked last every swap. Other than that, sounds good. Then it's more likely someone would pick something they need in something like a surprise swap where there's ton of different items. So that would be cool.


----------



## wormil

Chocolate beer is reserved for men who don't need to look left then right before ordering something.


----------



## Lazyman

I prefer my chocolate in frozen cream.


----------



## EarlS

For some reason chocolate and beer don't sound like they should go together in the same beverage. I made the mistake of not finishing my beer with the main course and thought I would finish it with dessert (chocolate cheesecake). Terrible idea. So I finished the beer, then ordered a black coffee to clear things up before diving back into the dessert. buy hey - to each their own.

I have a dilemma - my bonus item won't fit in the box I have so I can either modify it or find a new box.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> For some reason chocolate and beer don t sound like they should go together in the same beverage.
> 
> - EarlS


Wellllllllll …........ Chocolate Beer Is 3000 Years Old. Seems there is this chicken and egg theory in brewing history. Ancient Beer Points To Origins Of Chocolate.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have a dilemma - my bonus item won't fit in the box I have so I can either modify it or find a new box.


I've run into that a couple times. That's where I first learned that my post office will accept a "reconfigured" flat-rate box. Or you could *build* a box as another bonus. I've thought more than once about sending a stenciled wooden box through the mail.


----------



## doubleG469

> Getting some understanding of how this works and how much can be removed. Cleaned up some stock ripped from 2×12 that I ll be using to build an assembly table. It s working like a charm and the dust collection is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I love mine, but never got my feed tables as level as yours. I also am very impatient and try to take off way too much at once burning out the paper very quickly!

I has helped my finish work immensely though!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Gary the tables are a PITA to adjust. They look level, but they could be better. I kind of lost my patients with them too so called it good enough for now. I pretty much see them as being there to assist in support but not for accuracy. I have been holding the stock down and flush to the platen while feeding to ensure there's no snipe, which I was getting before doing so. Setting the in-feed/out-feed rollers on the Jet planer I had also sucked. Never got them to be just right either.


----------



## HokieKen

> Wellllllllll …........ Chocolate Beer Is 3000 Years Old. Seems there is this chicken and egg theory in brewing history. Ancient Beer Points To Origins Of Chocolate.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


No wonder it tastes like ass if it's that old! )

I will say that when my wife and I were on our honeymoon in AK, we went to a winery for a chocolate and wine pairing tasting. I'm not a huge fan of either of those but I have to admit, it was enjoyable. The best "course" was a jalapeno truffle paired with a sweet Ice Wine. But, they kept the chocolate and the wine separate!

I, of course, tease about the chocolate beer. Drink whatcha like ;-) I've just never cared for most any dark beer I've had with the exception of a couple of porters.


----------



## HokieKen

> Gary the tables are a PITA to adjust. They look level, but they could be better. I kind of *lost my patients* with them too *so called it good enough for now*. I pretty much see them as being there to assist in support but not for accuracy. I have been holding the stock down and flush to the platen while feeding to ensure there s no snipe, which I was getting before doing so. Setting the in-feed/out-feed rollers on the Jet planer I had also sucked. Never got them to be just right either.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Geeze Bill, I sure am glad you're an Architect and not a Doctor with that attitude! ))


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I've done just exactly that in the past using some scrap ripped into 1×2 strips and some 1/8" plywood. The folks at the post office looked a bit perplexed when I came in with it. I'm already fretting about getting the finish to dry on the bonus by Friday since I'm still building on it. Guess I'll make a run to HD and get a larger box and modify it a bit.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Bill, a Yankee (New Yorker nonetheless) used yuins properly in normal speech. Made my day ;-). Now quit smokin' lamb and fry a possum and we'll have ya fully acclimated!
> 
> - HokieKen


word of the day RECTUM
I had 2 nice ATVs till I: Rectum


----------



## Lazyman

Johnny don't say ass, say rectum. Reck'em? Hell, it killed 'em. (From an old joke when I was 9).


----------



## bndawgs

> FWIW, this is my grill Rick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love having the gas and charcoal options. I like the flavor the charcoal gives but sometimes I don t have enough notice to prep the charcoal and sometimes I need the extra capacity when we have a big cookout with a lot of people. In those cases, I can cook the meats on the charcoal side and put my ears of corn and veggie skewers on the gas side.
> 
> And it was <$300 at Lowes. Of course it suffers from the inevitable rust that any of the cheaper grills do and even though there is an optional smoker box sold for it that attaches on the side, it s not nearly air-tight enough for me to attempt to seriously smoke anything on it. But, it s cost effective for me since I grill once a month at the most and gives me the flexibility to use the gas when I need to but have the charcoal most of the time.
> 
> - HokieKen


I've had this same grill for the last 8 yrs. I added the sfb and it's been kept inside my screened porch the whole time. I made the mistake of trying a pizza on the gas side a few years back and well, it got up to about 800 degrees and caught the grease at the bottom on fire. Whole neighborhood came running over to see what was going on. lol

Grill survived, but the coating had burned off and it's now finally showing signs of rust on the back side. I love the versatility of gas/charcoal and would definitely get another one, but I went the route of a pellet grill instead.

I did quite a bit of research between pellet and ceramic, so if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## Lazyman

Grease fires are a flaw and hazard of most of the grills that only use the so called flavor bar tents. You have to clean the tray too frequently, IMO. My previous gas grill was a Ducane which had a special stainless steel grate with ceramic bricks to vaporize all of the grease that dripped onto it. Anything that didn't vaporize on the bricks vaporized on grate. After 15+ years of use, I never had a problem with anything dripping through and collecting below but after just a year of use on my new Weber, I've already had the grease tray catch on fire because I didn't realize how quickly it builds up. Unfortunately, Weber bought Ducane in 2004, dumbed down the quality while also eliminating the steel grate and then killed the brand when no one wanted them any more for some reason. I've been thinking about making a grate similar to the one in the Ducane to see if I can eliminate the drippings collecting in the tray.

BTW, the best way to cook pizza on a gas grill is to put a pizza stone in there. I like the ones that have a ceramic coating on the top. I buddy of mine also puts a little steel tent over it to keep the heat closer to the stone and pizza. Hmm, I might have to make some pizza tonight. It compliments an IPA nicely.


----------



## bndawgs

Oh I had the pizza stone all ready to go, but the grease had other ideas. ha


----------



## bigblockyeti

Went to a pizza party last Friday a my buddy got something like this for his pellet grill.https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079THNYCS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1DXN92KCKEQV4&psc=1
It really worked! Despite only having the grill set at 375° it was ~800° inside the oven area making a 10" pizza take only 3 minutes. I'm thinking of getting one to try on my Weber.
If you really want to go nuts on a grille while skipping pellets and charcoal TEC makes some interesting looking stuff.


----------



## EarlS

Green Egg makes pizza really good too. You don't generally have to worry about grease catching fire with a charcoal/ceramic grill like the Egg. I have singed all the hair off my arm on a couple of occasions.


----------



## HokieKen

Is it reveal day yet? I'm really getting anxious to see what you dudes made! I know I got the best package but I'm curious how the rest of y'all fared ;-))


----------



## PoohBaah

> Is it reveal day yet? I m really getting anxious to see what you dudes made! I know I got the best package but I m curious how the rest of y all fared ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


Not yet Kenny. We have till Friday to get them shipped. And well some of us will need till then.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Geeze Bill, I sure am glad you re an Architect and not a Doctor with that attitude! ))
> 
> - HokieKen


Me too  My beside manners? "What are you whining about now? It's only a little scratch!"

Going hand tools for the joinery on the assembly table. The rest will see the wrath of my power tools


----------



## HokieKen

> ... My beside manners? ...
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I was referring to "patients" instead of "patience" ;-)


> Is it reveal day yet? I m really getting anxious to see what you dudes made! I know I got the best package but I m curious how the rest of y all fared ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Not yet Kenny. We have till Friday to get them shipped. And well some of us will need till then.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Hurry up!


----------



## bndawgs

I would recommend getting the Kamodo Joe from the Costco roadshow if you're going to get a ceramic one. They offer the best bang for the buck and come with a lot more stuff standard than the BGE


----------



## builtinbkyn

> ... My beside manners? ...
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> I was referring to "patients" instead of "patience" ;-)
> 
> Is it reveal day yet? I m really getting anxious to see what you dudes made! I know I got the best package but I m curious how the rest of y all fared ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Not yet Kenny. We have till Friday to get them shipped. And well some of us will need till then.
> 
> - PoohBaah
> 
> Hurry up!
> 
> - HokieKen


Patience dear boy. Patience ;p.

Little known factoid - Architects are notoriously poor spellers.


----------



## GrantA

I got a whole bunch of awesome in the mail today. WOW I can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## jmartel

> Not yet Kenny. We have till Friday to get them shipped. And well some of us will need till then.
> 
> - PoohBaah


The 14th is Saturday. Don't rush me any more than I already am. Hoping to get the main swap item ready for finish tonight. Need to sharpen some tools that I've been putting off first though.


----------



## mikeacg

My sentiments exactly! I'm struggling mightily on this swap!!! I am going to make it but I think I will need all the days Pooh! Sorry for holding up the works guys but I've spent so much time reading all these messages, I can hardly find time to get out to the shop…
Kenny - I, on the other hand, don't trust a beer I can see through. I'm stouts and porters mostly…

Oh… Someone's at the door… Hang on…

FED EX!!!!!! Mark me received Neil! Can't wait to reveal the awesomeness…

Mike


----------



## ToddJB

My main thing is done, I'm just accessorizing now.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm totally razzin' you guys. This is the first time I've been more than a day or two early shipping so I ain't gonna sweat it. There's a bunch of names with no "S" so I assumed we'll go the distance on this one for the reveal ;-) Hell, for a 30-person swap during which one guy had a lung collapse, TWICE, if everyone does ship on time, that's pretty damn impressive!



> ...
> Kenny - I, on the other hand, don t trust a beer I can see through. I m stouts and porters mostly…
> 
> - mikeacg


I figure if I can't see through it, it's got something to hide. Like chocolate.


----------



## palaswood

Im aiming to ship thursday. I had to try a last minute idea.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with Todd. Main mallet is done, all about the extra bling now


----------



## PoohBaah

I am pretty sure that I am probably missing some S and R somewhere. If I am then please just shoot me a message and let me know. Its hard to keep up when you blink and there are 42 more messages.


----------



## EarlS

Home Depot run is done. Got a new shipping box - 21×22x22, heavy duty, and bubble wrap. If nothing else my recipient can have fun popping the bubble wrap…..

I was going to pick up a spare can of Minwax semi-gloss polyurethane but it looks like they are switching over to Varethane spar urethane. For some reason I thought Varethane was owned by Minwax.

Anyone have experience with it? I bought a can to try out but at $10/can it's probably not going to be my go-to approach unless it is really amazing stuff.


----------



## bobasaurus

My item is now shipped, hope the recipient likes it.


----------



## JayT

> Home Depot run is done. Got a new shipping box - 21×22x22, heavy duty, and bubble wrap. If nothing else my recipient can have fun popping the bubble wrap…..
> 
> - EarlS


Oooh, please say you're shipping to me. Between a mallet and bubble wrap, that would take care of stress relief for a day or so.


----------



## BeardedDog

Package is shipped. Should be received on Wednesday per USPS.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lots of shippers now. I should get started on the building phase of my process! :O

Scanning Etsy now.


----------



## HokieKen

Only 3 "R"s up there now. I imagine that will start growing rapidly with all the "S"s popping up )



> Lots of shippers now. I should get started on the building phase of my process! :O
> 
> Scanning Etsy now.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Don't rush man. You can always just have it drop shipped from the seller.


----------



## EarlS

4 more shopping days until Christmas….in July


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Nathan, the skillet is a post 1960 Wagner mold. It spent an hour - hour and a half in the grill and came out bare metal. Putting the second coat of seasoning on it now. Looks great now and should be a decent user.
Used the ROS on it last night to smooth the surfaces some more, but they were not that bad before. All my other cast iron was handed down to me from family.


----------



## wormil

@Earl, It's been so long since I used Minwax poly, I couldn't begin to comment on it. I've been using Parks wb poly leftover from redoing the floors. It dries fast, has almost no odor, and is neutral in tone.


----------



## Lazyman

Made a trip to the post office today. Just sayin'.


----------



## BMichs75

Someone received a package at their front door today. I hope they like said package


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all enjoy your chocolate. I prefer big-boobed blonds.


----------



## bobasaurus

Oh boy, I received my item today. And it is a beast with impressive craftsmanship. Can't wait to show off pictures of it.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Allen. I'm sure what you shipped is a gem so glad you scored a nice one in return!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Friday


----------



## jmartel

Well I got the swap item ready for finish tonight. Start that tomorrow as well as the bonus item. Should actually come in on time for this one.


----------



## EarlS

Damn - I'm really feeling slow. I showed my better half the bonus item last night and she approved. Woke up at 3:30 AM worrying about getting the bonus finished so I headed out to the shop for 2 hours and wound up changing part of it. Granadillo certainly has a tendency to want to crack.

If all goes well and the finish coats dry like they are supposed to, I should be OK. The high humidity is back which caused some problems last week with getting finish to dry. First coat of sealer tonight, maybe a second one too if it dries out. Sand and 1st coat of Arm-R-Seal tomorrow night, then sand and 2nd coat of Arm-R-Seal Thursday. If I keep waking up early I might even get an extra coat of Arm-R-Seal applied in the mornings. Fortunately, Friday is a 1/2 day at work so I can get it boxed up and sent out before the PO closes.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Granadillo certainly has a tendency to want to crack.


There are something like four or five different species that get labeled "granadillo" which behave completely differently. The one I get from SavageWoods seems to be macacauba and I haven't had any problems with cracking.

Just sayin'.

To bring the topic back, I heard the following yesterday and it made me laugh: "Just because you've got a crack in your ass doesn't mean you're disabled. Get a job!" And so, back to rectums. Or something.

Fingers crossed for you Pooh! Hope you can get S and Rs across the board without too many headaches.


----------



## HokieKen

Does anyone know how I can get followers on Musically? I really wish someone would post some links in this completely inappropriate forum on the subject.

Edit: I realize that the above post will be gone shortly and this post will seem nonsensical. So here is the catalyst of my sarcasm:


----------



## PoohBaah

Kenny, some kid in the Ukraine made a Nickle by posting that. Gotta scratch out that living. HAHA


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Does anyone know how I can get followers on Musically? I really wish someone would post some links in this completely inappropriate forum on the subject.
> 
> Edit: I realize that the above post will be gone shortly and this post will seem nonsensical. So here is the catalyst of my sarcasm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks like it's spam for breakfast!


----------



## doubleG469

Neil, mark me as Received please. Got my whopper last night!


----------



## EarlS

Dave - thanks for the info on Savage Woods. I've been getting my exotics from Bell Forest Products. Decent stuff for the most part. The katalox also started cracking after the wax was removed.


----------



## ToddJB

Crate is made. Should ship Friyay.


----------



## Lazyman

Todd, Is the recipient going to need lift gate service?


----------



## HokieKen

Friyay is my favorite yay.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. No. I just have no faith in our United States Postal Service in getting a cardboard box from one location to another without it looking like they were excited about their own recent mallet swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My scheduled delivery date for my package is Friyay.

I'll take an S if people want to keep track.



> Friyay is my favorite yay.
> 
> - HokieKen


Lol


----------



## ElroyD

Working on my bonus item today so that I'll be ready to ship on Friday. Looking forward to seeing all the reveals.


----------



## RichBolduc

Fries make me say YAY!!!

hmmmmm fries…..

Rich



> Friyay is my favorite yay.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## wormil

I only have the bonus item to finish but probably won't get back to it until tomorrow. Shipping by Friyay shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## PhillipRCW

I'm taking Thursday off for a turning day and going to finalize the mallet handle shaping. Should be shipping Friday. Might try to add a few more small turning blanks as well. Are we allowed to say who we're shipping to? I'd hate to waste wood if he can't use it.


----------



## ToddJB

> Might try to add a few more small turning blanks as well. Are we allowed to say who we re shipping to? I d hate to waste wood if *he* can t use it.
> 
> - PhillipRCW


HE? That pretty much gives it away already.

We usually do not share - Kenny just feels like he's outside of the law.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a real rebel. Actually, I never said who I was shipping TO ;-)

Don't post in the thread, we do try to keep name assignments secret until reveals. I revealed under extenuating circumstances ;-) PM Pooh and have him ask your recipient for you.

And turning on Thursday to ship on Friday? You might have a fight on your hands for Procrastination King Todd!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Phillip, I'll use the wood go ahead and ship it buddy!


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking for myself and probably most of us, free wood is always good. Even if I didn't have a lathe, I would find a use for turning blanks. If the wood is cool or unique, I find a use for it.

Now that I think about it, if anyone says that they don't want free wood, we should probably ask Cricket to revoke their LJ ID.


----------



## doubleG469

> Speaking for myself and probably most of us, free wood is always good. Even if I didn t have a lathe, I would find a use for turning blanks. If the wood is cool or unique, I find a use for it.
> 
> Now that I think about it, if anyone says that they don t want free wood, we should probably ask Cricket to revoke their LJ ID.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1


----------



## PhillipRCW

> I m a real rebel. Actually, I never said who I was shipping TO ;-)
> 
> Don t post in the thread, we do try to keep name assignments secret until reveals. I revealed under extenuating circumstances ;-) PM Pooh and have him ask your recipient for you.
> 
> And turning on Thursday to ship on Friday? You might have a fight on your hands for Procrastination King Todd!
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm normally not this late, but it's been crazy with some family drama.

I did order some new carbide bits off of Amazon that had really good reviews. I reached out to the company to ask some questions and they are sending me a whole tool set with inserts to review for them. Hopefully they are in by Thursday and I can use them to finish the head.

The handle is almost done. Power carved most of it. Need to smooth out a few areas with my rasp and some hand sanding.


----------



## HokieKen

I was just razzin' ya Phillip ;-) Most of us are hobbyists so we all know how life can get in the way of woodworking sometimes!

And I'm with the others, whether or not I had a lathe, I would find a use for some cool wood!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - thanks for the info on Savage Woods. I ve been getting my exotics from Bell Forest Products. Decent stuff for the most part. The katalox also started cracking after the wax was removed.


You're welcome, Earl. I've been pretty pleased with their stuff, most of which is dried, rather than wet turning blanks. And the service has been good so far.


----------



## PoohBaah

Man it got quiet in here…....cricket…..cricket…....


----------



## RichBolduc

Everyone's either in the shop trying to finish or sitting at the mail box waiting for the goods.

Rich



> Man it got quiet in here…....cricket…..cricket…....
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## EarlS

Finally turned the lights off at 10:30 last night after spending 7 hours "finishing" the build on the bonus. The first coat of Seal-A-Cell wasn't quite dry this morning at 4:00 AM. Darn humidity is coming back up and messing with the finishing schedule. Looks like they will be sun bathing this afternoon when I get home to help dry things out.

Kenny - what kind of sun tan oil do you recommend?


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl I feel you. It has been over 80% humidity the last two days and its already 78 degrees and 75% humidity. I am planning to bring my mallet and the finishing supplies home from the farm tonight and finish them in my office at home. A little odor wont be too bad and the wife is out of town in South Carolina so she won't be complaining about it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Man it got quiet in here…....cricket…..cricket…....
> 
> - PoohBaah


Neil you sure you live on a farm? Crickets …..... chirp….chirp. Cricket …...cricket? Ah maybe you hand't had you coffee yet lol


----------



## PoohBaah

Bill we raise Angus cattle and a few hogs for the freezer, no chickens. The wife is terrified of them and they are damn dirty. Also the neighbor raises them so I get all the farm fresh eggs I want.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Now where do chickens come into this? I made a fresh pot of coffee. I'll be over in a bit ;p


----------



## builtinbkyn

My recipient will get their package Thursday according to UPS tracking. I shipped it out on Friday morning - 7/6. Man that's slow service. Must be going by Pony Express.


----------



## RichBolduc

Guess we don't have to worry about Pooh sending chickens as the bonus gift….Maybe some steaks?

Rich


----------



## JayT

> Guess we don t have to worry about Pooh sending chickens as the bonus gift….Maybe some steaks?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


If so, then the package better get delivered faster than Bill's.


----------



## HokieKen

A little re-wording and…. there.



> Bill we raise kids. The wife is terrified of them and they are damn dirty.
> 
> - PoohBaah


That's a lot funnier.


----------



## PoohBaah

Kenny, we don't have any children but that prob isn't far off from the truth. No kidos is the only way I have time to do any wood working.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - what kind of sun tan oil do you recommend?
> 
> - EarlS


Crisco. Just don't forget to wear a hat.


----------



## HokieKen

In all seriousness Earl, once the worst of the odor is gone, I bring things with finish on them into the AC to cure in the summer. It'll speed the process significantly. Might try a fan blowing across it too.


----------



## EarlS

Ken - the shop area has an A/C that keeps it about 70-72 as long as I don't open the overhead door. I will admit I probably put the Seal-A-Cell on a little thick last night. It was late and I was tired. There was some material wicking out when I rubbed it down with a rag this morning. I also read the directions this morning and it says to wait 72 hours before the next coat. Guess that won't happen. I will also leave the fan on tonight after I apply the Arm-R-Coat.


----------



## Lazyman

My shop A/C and a fan help my finishes dry pretty nicely but I still bring them inside for final curing most of the time.

BTW, if you haven't already, you might want to go to USPS.com to setup an ID & PW and sign up for "Informed Delivery". They will send you an email when a package label with your address has been created so you can track it and know when it supposed to be delivered. UPS has a similar option. Pretty handy if you have inbound packages so you can make sure that someone goes to retrieve it for you when you aren't there, though it can be pretty annoying when you are at work or something and can't take off to go get your new toy. I got a notice that a package is supposed to be delivered today, though I am too modest to sit naked by the mailbox.

I see that the package that I dropped off at the PO a couple of days ago is supposed to be delivered today too! I hope the box survives better than my package did during the marking tool swap a couple of years ago.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys with the shop AC make me jealous.

I checked the informed delivery Nathan and it doesn't look like my swap person has sent me anything yet. Now I can start the process of elimination I suppose.


----------



## HokieKen

I double checked too Dave. And I have some fine new mallets already in hand and put to work. Nanny Nanny Boo Boo!

Just remember, not everyone ships USPS every time ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

UPS has always informed me but I never signed up through USPS prior to today. Either way, I'm not in a huge hurry. When I get my package and open it the excitement is over and the swap comes to an end so keeping it alive a little longer isn't a big deal really.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, BUT maybe your package is sooooooo big they had to use Fastenal's freight service. I mean, a power hammer is technically a hammer, right?


----------



## Lazyman

Jack hammer!


----------



## doubleG469

> Yeah, BUT maybe your package is sooooooo big they had to use Fastenal s freight service. I mean, a power hammer is technically a hammer, right?
> 
> - HokieKen


oh I will take that one.


----------



## RichBolduc




----------



## doubleG469

> Jack hammer!
> 
> - Lazyman


So I turned a small bowl last night from the Oak you gave me, You should have kept it! it has some great character to it. Oh and I turned a small lidded box from that piece of Crepe Myrtle came out very interesting. You'll get to see that one pretty soon.


----------



## EarlS

as long as no one is sending anything with "MC Hammer" everything should be fine….


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn Earl! I TOTALLY missed an opportunity there. SMH

I would definitely put a power hammer to use big time!


----------



## HokieKen

You didn't really think that would go unanswered did you?


----------



## RichBolduc

How about Greg The Hammer Valentine?










Rich



> as long as no one is sending anything with "MC Hammer" everything should be fine….
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

> How about Greg The Hammer Valentine?
> 
> Rich
> - RichBolduc


Well sure.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Another Hammer! Does anyone remember Sledge Hammer? I used to bump into David Rasche quite a bit on the street near my place and in the hardware store. He was redoing his house that was a few blocks from me. Nice guy. Always said hello. Actually gave him a ride during a downpour.


----------



## RichBolduc

Theres always Peter Gabriel too..






Rich


----------



## HokieKen

OMG, Sledge Hammer! I remember that show. I'm getting a little old… On the sunny side, at least I wasn't old enough to drive when it was on ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Back to a serious note…. how do you guys store your hammers?


----------



## HokieKen

I keep mine in a toolbox.









Screw you that's funny.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ok this made me laugh..

Rich



> I keep mine in a toolbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you that s funny.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Lazyman

> So I turned a small bowl last night from the Oak you gave me, You should have kept it! it has some great character to it. Oh and I turned a small lidded box from that piece of Crepe Myrtle came out very interesting. You ll get to see that one pretty soon.
> 
> - doubleG469


I've still got some of that oak and my wife wasn't happy you didn't take more of it. ;-) 
BTW, I picked up a pile of Bradford Pear today. This guy is losing his BP one branch at a time every time there is a little wind. The main piece is about 5' long and 10" in diameter with several smaller offcuts already cut to nearly the right size for small bowl turning. I may try cutting some into boards on the bandsaw as well as bowl blanks this time. Let me know if you want any of it. It's really nice to turn when it is wet and green. I grabbed more than I need this time so I could share.


----------



## Lazyman

Informed Delivery just informed me of a delivery! The hammer is here! The hammer is here! I practically ran to the mailbox.

Thank you Allen (Bobosaurus), I couldn't be happier. You must be monitoring my Amazon history because you made a tool similar to the ones I've almost purchased several times. It will see much use in my shop. I can't wait to show it off. You sir are a craftsman!

Mark me R.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah… not supposed to reveal who your sender was Nathan. Unless he had a lung collapse twice and had to undergo surgery. Then you can tell. ;-)


----------



## palaswood

I didnt burn down the shop but not for lack of trying.

You know you screwed up when the Molten silicon bronze spews from the seam of the mold and envelops the wood frame engulfing it in flames and the glowing red glob just laughs at you as a half gallon of water does not even quench the demon lump which still glows red as it continually reignites the pine mold frame even after being drowned for over 10 seconds.

So that last idea didnt pan out…

Good thing it was just an extra. So still on track to ship by deadline.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I didnt burn down the shop but not for lack of trying.
> 
> You know you screwed up when the Molten silicon bronze spews from the seam of the mold and envelops the wood frame engulfing it in flames and the glowing red glob just laughs at you as a half gallon of water does not even quench the demon lump which still glows red as it continually reignites the pine mold frame even after being drowned for over 10 seconds.
> 
> So that last idea didnt pan out…
> 
> Good thing it was just an extra. So still on track to ship by deadline.
> 
> - palaswood


Posts like that makes a guy wonder if he did enough…....

Video of that would have been priceless though.


----------



## doubleG469

> I didnt burn down the shop but not for lack of trying.
> 
> You know you screwed up when the Molten silicon bronze spews from the seam of the mold and envelops the wood frame engulfing it in flames and the glowing red glob just laughs at you as a half gallon of water does not even quench the demon lump which still glows red as it continually reignites the pine mold frame even after being drowned for over 10 seconds.
> 
> So that last idea didnt pan out…
> 
> Good thing it was just an extra. So still on track to ship by deadline.
> 
> - palaswood
> 
> Posts like that makes a guy wonder if he did enough…....
> 
> Video of that would have been priceless though.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Definitely makes someone on here feel inadequate.

Not me but someone….


----------



## HokieKen

That. Sounds. AWESOME!


----------



## RichBolduc

I already openly admitted to being an a few notches below amateur… so I sent extra bonus items and mallets… Maybe one day after I finish my 3rd degree I'll have time to spend in the shop more often.

Rich


> I didnt burn down the shop but not for lack of trying.
> 
> You know you screwed up when the Molten silicon bronze spews from the seam of the mold and envelops the wood frame engulfing it in flames and the glowing red glob just laughs at you as a half gallon of water does not even quench the demon lump which still glows red as it continually reignites the pine mold frame even after being drowned for over 10 seconds.
> 
> So that last idea didnt pan out…
> 
> Good thing it was just an extra. So still on track to ship by deadline.
> 
> - palaswood
> 
> Posts like that makes a guy wonder if he did enough…....
> 
> Video of that would have been priceless though.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## RichBolduc

Pics or it didn't happen.

Rich



> I didnt burn down the shop but not for lack of trying.
> 
> You know you screwed up when the Molten silicon bronze spews from the seam of the mold and envelops the wood frame engulfing it in flames and the glowing red glob just laughs at you as a half gallon of water does not even quench the demon lump which still glows red as it continually reignites the pine mold frame even after being drowned for over 10 seconds.
> 
> So that last idea didnt pan out…
> 
> Good thing it was just an extra. So still on track to ship by deadline.
> 
> - palaswood


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Pics or it didn t happen.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


This


----------



## palaswood

No pics of the aftermath but i did take this. My 750g (capacity) graphite crucible cooling off from a ~2000 degree pour of Everdur silicon bronze surrounded by its kaowool ceramic fiber cocoon.

Id say its about 1400 degrees still in the pic


----------



## RichBolduc

I think this wins best teaser pic award….

Rich



> No pics of the aftermath but i did take this. My 750g (capacity) graphite crucible cooling off from a ~2000 degree pour of Everdur silicon bronze surrounded by its kaowool ceramic fiber cocoon.
> 
> Id say its about 1400 degrees still in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - palaswood


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmm. Have you been into The Abyss Joseph?


----------



## Lazyman

> Yeah… not supposed to reveal who your sender was Nathan. Unless he had a lung collapse twice and had to undergo surgery. Then you can tell. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I didn't see that in the OP, just no pics, so I decide it was too nice not to publically thank him.


----------



## palaswood

Jeez i said it was a failure…

Now im feeling peer pressure to fire up the melting furnace again for one last ditch effort.

I know what i did wrong. I rushed the mold making and didnt secure the 2 halves. The metal while liquid still has the same mass and weight and pushed the mold apart allowing it to spill out. 30 mins of work on the mold will fix that.

We'll see…

2000 degree furnace in a 1 car garage in southern california in the summer has me sweating profusely but if its successful its worth it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah… not supposed to reveal who your sender was Nathan. Unless he had a lung collapse twice and had to undergo surgery. Then you can tell. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I didn t see that in the OP, just no pics, so I decide it was too nice not to publically thank him.
> 
> - Lazyman


Sorry but that's no excuse. I'm gonna PM you my address and you'll have to send me the package you recieved from Allen. I re-distribute it as I see fit. In other words, I'll keep it.

I was just razzin' ya. We don't usually tell but nobody's gonna send you to Pooh's office.


----------



## ToddJB

> - palaswood


This looks exactly like the footage from Kenny's recent colonoscopy that he shared with me - for some reason.


----------



## PoohBaah

No, you get sent to my office you have to help in the barn renovation.


----------



## HokieKen

> No, you get sent to my office you have to help in the barn renovation.
> 
> - PoohBaah


I bet you'd eat good while you were there though ;-P


----------



## EarlS

Just a note of clarification - we are doing a mallet swap, not a hammer toss, nor a wife swap, or a mullet swap…right?

Joe - sounds like I made the right choice sticking with wood, after all, I've only had one small fire a result of wood getting too hot in a router bit. You're going to melt the furnace down again???? Make sure you get it on Go-Pro and post it on Youtube so we can all learn something from it.

You forgot to start with "Hold my beer"....


----------



## Lazyman

So we're all meeting at Neil's barn this weekend, right?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here's one more hammer


----------



## HokieKen

> - palaswood
> 
> This looks exactly like the footage from Kenny s recent colonoscopy that he shared with me - for some reason.
> 
> - ToddJB


It is quite glorious, isn't it?


----------



## HokieKen

> So we re all meeting at Neil s barn this weekend, right?
> 
> - Lazyman


Pooh brings the meats and Nathan brings the beer!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> - palaswood
> 
> This looks exactly like the footage from Kenny s recent colonoscopy that he shared with me - for some reason.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> It is quite glorious, isn t it?
> 
> - HokieKen


It's glorious?? Like it's a glory hole?? You're scaring me Kenny. ;P


----------



## EarlS

Kenny needs Johnny Cash singing "Ring of Fire" to go with those colonoscopy pictures, or Bob Seger's "Fire Down Below".


----------



## Lazyman

> So we re all meeting at Neil s barn this weekend, right?
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Pooh brings the meats and Nathan brings the beer!
> 
> - HokieKen


As long as you like IPA,


----------



## HokieKen

> As long as you like IPA,
> 
> - Lazyman


As long as bears crap… well, wherever they want.


----------



## palaswood

#Fail


----------



## builtinbkyn

> #Fail
> 
> - palaswood


 Well you can make them into paperweights


----------



## palaswood

oh look we got a wise ass here

but in all seriousness, i basically made ingots. (glass half full kinda guy)


----------



## palaswood

And here is some australian blackwood I gathered on the bike trail, no big deal…


----------



## Lazyman

> oh look we got a wise ass here
> 
> but in all seriousness, i basically made ingots. (glass half full kinda guy)
> 
> - palaswood


Yes. There is *a* wise ass in the group.


----------



## Lazyman

And back to turning…. playing around with shapes for screwdriver handles using some scraps of BP and pecan.. One of the right is fashioned after the Wera screwdrivers handles, though I may need to put some flat areas to give a better grip. Do you like the middle age look on the left or the nubile Wera shape? You guys have a favorite shape for a screwdriver handle?


----------



## HokieKen

Turned on 3-axes Nathan. I like the grip it gives, they don't roll around. I made Todd a set for the Screwdriver Swap. This is from a set I made my FIL. I have a bit holder I made myself that I love. I have all my grace shafts still and eventually they will all get this style handle. When I get time… HA!


----------



## PoohBaah

Heck you guys all show up this weekend I'll roll the smoker out and buy all the beer.


----------



## RichBolduc

If you were with a 3 hours drive I'd be there.

Rich



> Heck you guys all show up this weekend I'll roll the smoker out and buy all the beer.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## wormil

My wife returned from VA with this.


----------



## EarlS

I was wondering if Joseph cleaned out the litter box. My bonus items got a nice sun tan this afternoon.


----------



## HokieKen

Where in VA Rick? Never heard of it.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

I'm having a bit of a problem seeing the 3 axis turning. Is the barrel flat? I will have to try that with my Sidewinder. 
Feeling a bit better with my swap! Was thinking I would be the last one to ship but finished up tonight (except for bonus items…). Should be in the mail tomorrow if I have a box the right size! Whoo hoooo!


----------



## Lazyman

> Turned on 3-axes Nathan. I like the grip it gives, they don't roll around. I made Todd a set for the Screwdriver Swap. This is from a set I made my FIL. I have a bit holder I made myself that I love. I have all my grace shafts still and eventually they will all get this style handle. When I get time… HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Multi axis was my next one to try. I really like the look of that oak (?) one. The rays really pop.


----------



## wormil

> Where in VA Rick? Never heard of it.
> 
> - HokieKen


No idea. Somewhere near the border. Can't remember if I ever had mead.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> oh look we got a wise ass here
> 
> but in all seriousness, i basically made ingots. (glass half full kinda guy)
> 
> - palaswood


LOL well being this wise ass has yet to receive, there's still hope I'll be getting something from you ;p


----------



## GR8HUNTER

IM still searching the porch everyday for an R also Bill :<))


----------



## jmartel

> Heck you guys all show up this weekend I'll roll the smoker out and buy all the beer.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Or if people want to come to the great North Wet then I'm pretty sure I'm making brisket this weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny,
> 
> I m having a bit of a problem seeing the 3 axis turning. Is the barrel flat? I will have to try that with my Sidewinder.
> Feeling a bit better with my swap! Was thinking I would be the last one to ship but finished up tonight (except for bonus items…). Should be in the mail tomorrow if I have a box the right size! Whoo hoooo!
> 
> - mikeacg


 The upper part of the handle is sorta oval shaped Mike. From the little "knot" down is round (turned on center). I can't really explain it other than it's kinda like the overlap in a venn diagram. It's kind a like turning it round then filing flats on the sides but it's all continuous curves. Clear as mud?

Nathan - that set was White Oak and Walnut. The laminations were reversed for flat and phillips heads.


----------



## HokieKen

> Heck you guys all show up this weekend I'll roll the smoker out and buy all the beer.
> 
> - PoohBaah
> 
> Or if people want to come to the great North Wet then I m pretty sure I m making brisket this weekend.
> 
> - jmartel


Sorry Pooh, Seattle trumps Indiana! Plus Jmart's a Hokie.


----------



## palaswood

I have a delivery!

But i havent shipped yet and im sure someone is waiting so I dont feel right opening it just yet.


----------



## GrantA

Just got to Anchorage - frosty Alaskan Amber. Now to find some food! Been traveling over 12 hours today


----------



## GrantA

Full disclosure - I didn't even go bed last night (Tuesday) between finishing my rods and one of my hammers- my swap recipient gets an IOU, I'll send a package out the week of the 23rd once I'm back home with more goodies!


----------



## wormil

I would like to visit Anchorage again someday. I was stationed there for 4 years and lived there 8 years total. Those oil execs used to come into the bars, hand their corporate card to the bartender and buy round after round.


----------



## palaswood

Bill I aint sending you a god damn thing…
...
...
Or AM I?! 
MwahahaHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Lazyman

> Kenny,
> 
> I m having a bit of a problem seeing the 3 axis turning. Is the barrel flat? I will have to try that with my Sidewinder.
> Feeling a bit better with my swap! Was thinking I would be the last one to ship but finished up tonight (except for bonus items…). Should be in the mail tomorrow if I have a box the right size! Whoo hoooo!
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> The upper part of the handle is sorta oval shaped Mike. From the little "knot" down is round (turned on center). I can't really explain it other than it's kinda like the overlap in a venn diagram. It's kind a like turning it round then filing flats on the sides but it's all continuous curves. Clear as mud?
> 
> Nathan - that set was White Oak and Walnut. The laminations were reversed for flat and phillips heads.
> 
> - HokieKen


Mike, Maybe this will help you visualize how it's done. checkout my post #175 on page 16 to see a picture (or click here). If you look at the picture, you start by turning it round with the center as usual. You then move the tail stock center slightly to one side of the original center, shape that side and then move the tail stock to the other side of the original center and shape that side. Note that any part you don't shape while off center stays with original round shape. I think you can get a 3 sided shape if you move the center in a triangle pattern instead of just on either side of center. That's what I plan to try our for screwdriver handle. Clear as mud?


----------



## Lazyman

> I have a delivery!
> 
> But i havent shipped yet and im sure someone is waiting so I dont feel right opening it just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - palaswood


When it says open from this end, I always open from the other. But I'm not paranoid or anything.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No glitter-bombs in this swap? Heck, open either end!


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny and Nathan, 
I understand 3rd axis turning but it was a little hard to see it in the handle pictures. The end view that Nathan posted makes it clearer and was what I was thinking. I'm going to do a pseudo 3rd axis this afternoon to see what it looks like on my machine (I don't have to actually move the centers to get the same effect)... Might be an extra present for my patient swap recipient…


----------



## PoohBaah

You can mark me as received….. oh wait.

What I opened yesterday was a box of awesome. Lots of goodies that I am more that appreciated.

Great work by one of you out there.


----------



## EarlS

I came in from the shop last night before supper and my wife asked "Who are you?" Not sure if she was expecting someone else or if she was just giving me grief. At any rate, the finishing is almost finished. If things go well, the last coat will go on tonight and I can box it up (21×22x22) tomorrow. Hopefully USPS will take it. I think it's under the weight limit.


----------



## PoohBaah

That is a lot of glitter you can fit in that big box Earl.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm still having trouble getting a good grasp of three axis turning. I understand the principle but the details. Distance off center, as in what will 1/4 get me, what 3/8 will do. Lathe speed to keep down vibration and whether to do off axis first and then round or reverse. I think the best bet is to grab some wood and try it, see what works. That is since I have healed up now and can move my lathe outside. )


----------



## EarlS




----------



## HokieKen

> I m still having trouble getting a good grasp of three axis turning. I understand the principle but the details. Distance off center, as in what will 1/4 get me, what 3/8 will do. Lathe speed to keep down vibration and whether to do off axis first and then round or reverse. I think the best bet is to grab some wood and try it, see what works. That is since I have healed up now and can move my lathe outside. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff, I made drawings for my screwdriver handles and from those in my CAD program I determined how far off center to make the axes. Then I did it and it wasn't right at all ;-) So, just play around with it. I think I ended up using about 1/4" for smaller handles and 3/8" for larger ones. I prefer to turn the blank round and to the size that the widest part of the handle will be. Then move it off. Just play around with speeds. And, you can do it two ways, like Nathan said and just move the tailstock end or, like I did and moved both the tailstock and the spindle end. It'll give a different result and effect what shape you get with different distances. But yeah, in the end, you'll just have to mount some scrap and start playing with it and see how it shapes up!


----------



## HokieKen

> Just got to Anchorage - frosty Alaskan Amber. Now to find some food! Been traveling over 12 hours today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Enjoy the trip Grant. Who are you travelling with? Or are you just two-fisting it? ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> You can mark me as received….. oh wait.
> 
> What I opened yesterday was a box of awesome. Lots of goodies that I am more that appreciated.
> 
> Great work by one of you out there.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Oh i saw yours and yes you did get a box of awesome.


----------



## bndawgs

Bunch of Van shelves like on Kenny's lumber cart

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/tls/d/work-van-shelves-partition/6641126569.html


----------



## doubleG469

Ok I need some wood from you guys in California! Or anywhere for that matter. Anyone have any relatively dried Avacado or Almond big enough to fit in a USPS FRB 12×12x6???

I would gladly exchange and pay for the FRB postage!


----------



## palaswood

I got a box of Awesome too!

Im not gonna tell you whats inside, but you can rattle off a few guesses…

(hint) its heavy and its hard… and looks badass

Thanks to this maker who thinks like a maker. Love it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

What I noticed is *all boxes* in a swap are boxes of awesome! )


----------



## PoohBaah

Just stumbled across this video and well I'm pretty sure I don't have enough time to knock one out for the swap and I would need a lathe. The concept of melting down the bottles is genius though.


----------



## Lazyman

Decided to experiment a little with a 4-axis handle. I still need to play around with it a bit but this might be the way to go for a screwdriver, though a little bit of a pain to layout.


----------



## EarlS

I sure hope the mallet I ordered from Etsy is awesome and gets here soon so I can ship it, as much as it cost…..... ;+D

Neil - that is a cool idea. At first I thought you were referring to melting glass. I remember seeing different lathe projects where cracks or knots were filled with a colored epoxy then finished out. That kind of approach would also result in a unique look.


----------



## wormil

My stuff is done and sitting on my desk but won't go in the mail today, to much going on, sorry recipient.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm still waiting to see what you do with your bonus items after all the raving you did about them

Rich



> What I noticed is *all boxes* in a swap are boxes of awesome! )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## HokieKen

> Decided to experiment a little with a 4-axis handle. I still need to play around with it a bit but this might be the way to go for a screwdriver, though a little bit of a pain to layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Now dammit Nathan! I told you that I have my preferred screwdriver handle shape figured out. But you still want to show me that? ;-)) I like that a lot man. I will stick my my 3-axes for my Grace shanks but I do still have a long bit driver I need a handle for. I might experiment a bit with that triangular shape.

After looking a bit more. WHOA. If you combine this cross-section:



>


With this Wera-like geometry:



>


You just might be on to the perfect handle. Especially for small torx and phillips drivers. And I say that with all sincerity, not being a wise-ass ;-)) I know it's a difficult shape to accomplish and would be uber-difficult to accomplish repeatedly for a matched set. But it may be worth the effort if you were retired and didn't have to go to work…. oh wait! (That was me being a wise-ass ;-) )

But seriously, if you still want to keep experimenting, I'd love to see what something like that looks like.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, a 3-sided one of these…










I'm playing with that first chance I get!


----------



## HokieKen

Think Bradford Pear can take the torsion loads of a large screwdriver meant for really twisting? I would tend to something tougher but that BP test handle you made sure does speak to me….


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all don't mind if I just hi-jack the thread to talk to Nathan about screwdriver handles do ya?

On a serious note, another screwdriver swap might be cool. Been a couple of years.

And that brings up another question…* WHO IS STEPPING UP TO RUN THE NEXT ONE??*


----------



## PoohBaah

Yea someone needs to take the reins for the post beer swap, swap. I mean its not hard. Its like herding a small group of drunken squirrels through a house of mirrors.


----------



## HokieKen

Honestly, if me, Dave and Pooh can all do it, I think it's safe to say anyone who hasn't been shot in the head, twice, is qualified.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny's right, I did it and it went fine.

What was second place in the polls on this swap theme?

If nobody else grabs the reins I'll do it again but if someone new wants a shot feel free!


----------



## PoohBaah

> What was second place in the polls on this swap theme?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Neil, I appreciate it.


----------



## EarlS

I'm going to sit out the fall swap as it is my daughter's senior swim season. Too many meets and related activities to get much done in the shop. I will lurk though.


----------



## jmartel

I'd definitely be down for a measuring/layout tool swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, measuring/layout tools are some of the best shop made tools and there are TONS of possibilities. I'd be in for most any theme but I'd definitely be in for that one.


----------



## ToddJB

Measuring and layout was my first swap. I think I peaked there and haven't produced anything close to it since. It would be interesting to see if I could outdo it if the theme were the same.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So we decided on the layout tool swap and Todd is running it right? That's what I got out of that. Nice to have that lay'ed-out now. (see what I did there)

Congrats Todd. Throw your post up there when Kenny starts the beer swap and I think we can get it going.

You're welcome everyone.


----------



## ToddJB

#nope


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I will do the next swap :<))
if i can i might not be aloud to be in shop


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I will do the next swap :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony are you even able to do it? What did the Dr say? We aren't going to let you participate sick man, I don't speak for everyone but I CAN in this case I think.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I dont find nothing out till july 19 I see the surgeon :<))


----------



## BeardedDog

Speaking of measuring and layout tools. I found this score a while back from a guy that was selling off tools from his dad's old cabinet shop. He was taken back when I got focused on the old tools over the professional shop tools. He said he would sell this to me if I didnt sell it and continued to use it. I just so happened to acquire a large slick from the guy for $50 as well. I figured this would be the place to share and it be appreciated. Spoiler, I'm not swapping this.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You just might be on to the perfect handle. Especially for small torx and phillips drivers. And I say that with all sincerity, not being a wise-ass ;-)) I know it s a difficult shape to accomplish and would be uber-difficult to accomplish repeatedly for a matched set. *But it may be worth the effort if you were retired and didn t have to go to work…. oh wait! (That was me being a wise-ass ;-) )*
> 
> But seriously, if you still want to keep experimenting, I d love to see what something like that looks like.
> 
> - HokieKen


Anyone particular you have in mind Ken? ;-) I'm going to give these a try but I am swamped right now, craft fair is coming up July 28th! I have quite a bit done but several other projects started.

You mentioned screwdriver swap, I think I would have a lot more fun and make a more artistic set this time around. Thanks to someone who hooked me up with a lathe *and* a super drill press! ))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Question, what is your favorite swap item you have seen made. It don't have to be one you made or received, just one that you said WOW about.

So far mine was made by Dave, the Arizona woods screwdriver set. When I saw that one I was like, awesome!


----------



## Lazyman

> Yeah, a 3-sided one of these…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m playing with that first chance I get!
> 
> - HokieKen


First attempt was a fail Kenny. Well, it would actually work okay and it is pretty comfortable in the hand but it is really ugly and irregular. I was originally going to do just what you suggested and combine the 4 axis with Wera profile but that quickly went out the window. I tried only offsetting the tailstock end and it was really hard to figure out when to stop, both along the length and diameter and it wound up way too skinny on the end. I think I will have to offset on both ends and the do the final shaping near the shank last with it back on the original center. I used a 1/2" offset which was probably too much. More experimenting and practicing to do.

Edit: I almost forgot. I did make this today for a buddy of mine for his 60th. I used massaranduba and Woodriver ratcheting screwdriver kit from Woodcraft.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> So far mine was made by Dave, the Arizona woods screwdriver set. When I saw that one I was like, awesome!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Really? Wow man, thanks! I have the shafts to make myself a set of those and haven't yet. The list is sooooo long all the time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nathan, maybe if you did the back end roughly half way or three quarter up the length and left the tip thick then you can turn on the center at the end and get it dialed in like you want. Just leave the extra near the front and you should get awesome, even transitions to the back part of the off center piece. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## ElroyD

Finished item and bonus items are packed and ready to ship. If I make it to the post office tomorrow, I may actually hit a deadline for once in my life!


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, maybe if you did the back end roughly half way or three quarter up the length and left the tip thick then you can turn on the center at the end and get it dialed in like you want. Just leave the extra near the front and you should get awesome, even transitions to the back part of the off center piece. Just thinking out loud here.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


 That is close to what I tried. Part of the problem and what I realized as I was turning is that because it was so short (5" blank), leaving the drive center in the center of the blank, you actually get a taper at the end you offset. This wasn't as noticeable when I turned longer mallet handles on 2 -axis. I also went too deep on one of the facets so had to make it even narrower than planned to rebalance the sides. So I think that it might work better to offset both ends when doing the end away from the shaft.

It didn't help that I used a scrap of massaranduba left over from the one I pictured above. It really chips out badly especially during the offset turning which meant even more removal in an attempt to clean that up. Sort of a comedy of errors but I learned what not to do next time.


----------



## woodcox

A puppy squisher truck just swung by, put me in the holy frog snacks category! I can't wait to show off now.

Nice driver you made there, Nathan.


----------



## palaswood

I would be interested in a Plane swap.

Layout tool not as much


----------



## jeffswildwood

Found this years first yellow jacket nest just a bit ago. Or I should say my tabby tom cat did. He was under the back porch steps and bolted out of there. I looked to see what startled him and saw the jackets. Half an oil bottle of gas, should be gone by morning. Oh, no, I don't light it, let the fumes do the job. )) *Death to the YJ's!*


----------



## jeffswildwood

Absolutely! Nice drivers, handles, box and laser work. And such a creative idea.



> So far mine was made by Dave, the Arizona woods screwdriver set. When I saw that one I was like, awesome!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Really? Wow man, thanks! I have the shafts to make myself a set of those and haven t yet. The list is sooooo long all the time.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## HokieKen

> Question, what is your favorite swap item you have seen made. It don t have to be one you made or received, just one that you said WOW about.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


No brainer…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Question, what is your favorite swap item you have seen made. It don t have to be one you made or received, just one that you said WOW about.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> No brainer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Sweet!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Question, what is your favorite swap item you have seen made. It don t have to be one you made or received, just one that you said WOW about.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> No brainer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


THEY ARE THE BEST I HAVE SEEN WOW :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ANOTHER WOW : http://lumberjocks.com/projects/345729

AND : http://lumberjocks.com/projects/298746


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A couple of kiss asses. What do you guys want from me? ;P

Too bad I don't think I hit that calibre on this swap. Hard to tell what my recipient will think.

Let stop voting now for peoples favorites since I'm batting 1000. 

Mine would be JayTs see through plane I think. There might be others but that's the first one that came to the top of my head. My tenon saw is pretty awesome from Norm too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

lets just face it they are ALL GREAT :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> lets just face it they are ALL GREAT :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Quite true!


----------



## doubleG469

Ever make a snarky response (even though it's accurate) and have a forum d bag come in and try to apply social engineering and explain to you the error of your ways?

Yeah those guys piss me off! Small rant, carry on!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Honestly, if me, Dave and Pooh can all do it, I think it s safe to say anyone who hasn t been shot in the head, twice, is qualified.


I managed to pull off a swap that only went slightly off the rails, so yeah. It's not rocket surgery.

Thought I was getting caught up around the shop a little, but a friend dropped off a cutting board that got run through the dishwasher and needs repairs. He's going to be making brass pins to hold the blade in the turning saw I'm building, so it's a fair trade, but more work.

I actually had enough benchtop cleared to be able to glue up his cutting board though, so that's progress, right?


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for the mention Tony ;-)

I forgot about the Peekaboo plane. That probably is the crown jewel. I get WAY more use out of my turning tools than I ever would that plane. So the carbides get my vote for "if I could pick one to keep". But, JayT definitely hit a home run on design and execution with that plane! It's hard to break out with something truly unique in these swaps. But he managed it.


----------



## GrantA

You guys are just on to the next thing now, like the hammers never even happened lol

To clarify I DID get a hammer shipped just not both the ones I was making or a bonus, so I met the minimum and will exceed it as soon as I'm back.

For now I'mma have a cold beer while sitting on this rock in the creek!


----------



## wormil

Jeebus you guys post a lot. I got to try that honey mead tonight if anyone is interested. I don't know how to describe it except as fermented honey, sweet and sour. Not really like beer or wine.


----------



## GrantA

This whole no darkness deal in Alaska is no joke, I just took this picture at 11:45 pm, better try to get some sleep, heading 40 miles offshore in the morning and have to get up at 4. Sleep is overrated right?!?









Yall check out this beer I found on the shelf, might have to try one lol


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Question, what is your favorite swap item you have seen made. It don t have to be one you made or received, just one that you said WOW about.
> 
> So far mine was made by Dave, the Arizona woods screwdriver set. When I saw that one I was like, awesome!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Gotta be Todd's marking gauge for me


----------



## Lazyman

> Jeebus you guys post a lot. I got to try that honey mead tonight if anyone is interested. I don t know how to describe it except as fermented honey, sweet and sour. Not really like beer or wine.
> 
> - Woodknack


The question is, would you drink it again or reach for an IPA instead?


----------



## jmartel

> and have to get up at 4. Sleep is overrated right?!?
> 
> - GrantA


Would it make you feel better if I told you I got up at 4:30 every day now?


----------



## GrantA

> and have to get up at 4. Sleep is overrated right?!?
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Would it make you feel better if I told you I got up at 4:30 every day now?
> 
> - jmartel


Well I'd bet you usually try to get to bed a little earlier too though 
I'll just have to find time to sleep later


----------



## RichBolduc

Same here… My sleeping in on weekends now consists of 630… 


> Would it make you feel better if I told you I got up at 4:30 every day now?
> 
> - jmartel


Just go to bed tonight when the sun goes down…...... Oh wait….. Good luck finding gold 



> Well I d bet you usually try to get to bed a little earlier too though
> I ll just have to find time to sleep later
> 
> - GrantA


 Rich


----------



## Lazyman

As an old friend always says: "You can sleep when you're dead".


----------



## HokieKen

> This whole no darkness deal in Alaska is no joke, I just took this picture at 11:45 pm, better try to get some sleep, heading 40 miles offshore in the morning and have to get up at 4. Sleep is overrated right?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall check out this beer I found on the shelf, might have to try one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Stock up while you're there Grant. You could make a great beer swap package with some local AK brews!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Before I retired wake up was 3:30 am. On snowy days, 3:00 am. I don't miss that at all!


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah, a 3-sided one of these…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m playing with that first chance I get!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> First attempt was a fail Kenny. Well, it would actually work okay and it is pretty comfortable in the hand but it is really ugly and irregular. I was originally going to do just what you suggested and combine the 4 axis with Wera profile but that quickly went out the window. I tried only offsetting the tailstock end and it was really hard to figure out when to stop, both along the length and diameter and it wound up way too skinny on the end. I think I will have to offset on both ends and the do the final shaping near the shank last with it back on the original center. I used a 1/2" offset which was probably too much. More experimenting and practicing to do.
> 
> Edit: I almost forgot. I did make this today for a buddy of mine for his 60th. I used massaranduba and Woodriver ratcheting screwdriver kit from Woodcraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Finding the right distance for the off-center axes then getting them laid out symmetrically is a trial-and-error process for me. I find it works best for me to rough it on center, then do the off center turnings then put it back on center to finish it out. Getting it to rough shape on center first gives me somewhat of a visual guide to know when to stop with the off-center cutting. I still don't ever get away with out a good bit of sanding to blend all the edges though…


----------



## PoohBaah

We are down to 8 people to ship and one is me. I know that I have heard from a few in the last few days that they will be shipping today. I know that by the time I get off work this evening I will not have time to male it to the post office so mine will ship in the morning.


----------



## HokieKen

Next Friday is reveal day! Woo Hoo! Tool porn ))


----------



## EarlS

Neil - depending on how well the finish on the bonus dries I might get it out today otherwise tomorrow morning. I'll drop you a note when I finally make it to the PO.

I need to make sure I get pictures too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Deadline is tomorrow Earl so you should be good to go buddy.


----------



## HokieKen

Man! It's sooooo nice to set back with my sweet new mallets and knowing that my package has safely made it to its new owner and watch all you suckers scramble to the finish line. I'm gonna have to try this "finish early" bit more often ;-))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The package I sent gets delivered today so there's someone who *might* be in your shoes IF they have shipped their stuff.


----------



## wormil

> The question is, would you drink it again or reach for an IPA instead?
> 
> - Lazyman


IPA, mostly because the mead is $15 for 12oz. It's different but not better or worse.


----------



## palaswood

Im making the full use of the deadline. Thats how i roll


----------



## doubleG469

Mine shows out for delivery. should be there anytime.


----------



## mikeacg

Neil,

Mark me shipped! Whooo hoooo! One whole day early! I'm getting better!


----------



## HokieKen

Way to reach for the stars Mike! ;-))


----------



## ToddJB

I am shipped, as well, Neil.


----------



## wormil

My printer ran out of ink partway through the label, doh!, so I have to go buy ink, print the label, and hopefully make it to the post office.


----------



## ToddJB

Just draw the barcode on. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Mosquito

I should be shipped this weekend sometime. Everything is ready to go, just need to find time to get it out of here


----------



## ToddJB

As long as that time is by 11:59pm Saturday night, Mos. Don't be that guy.


----------



## Mosquito

That is no problem. I won't be that guy… But not because I care about me, as much as it sucks for the recipient


----------



## HokieKen

We care about you Mos'


----------



## PhillipRCW

I'm probably going to be that guy who ships last minute on Saturday. I hate being late or last, but life has been nuts. I'm dying for a full day off to woodwork. I took off yesterday to do this, but ended up replacing a water pump and tstat for my dad instead.


----------



## wormil

> Just draw the barcode on. I m sure it will be fine.
> 
> - ToddJB


I should do that on one side just as a joke but it would probably end up in Uzbekistan.


----------



## EarlS

In the midst of my last minute scramble to figure out how to box everything up, just as I was feeling the cold grey fingers of despair poking me in the head because the box wasn't working out with what needed to be put in it for shipping; a ray of sunshine, a puttering sound came up the driveway. I know that sound well, almost like, well, the sound of 8 tiny reindeer on the roof at Christmas. But it's July, so it must be Christmas in July and the Postman is filling in for Santa. Sure enough, a flat rate box for me…..and in it?? mallet swap stuff, but I can't tell you what, or show you…well you will just have to wait and see…

bwhahahahahaha

BTW - Neil - mark me down with an "S" and an "R" for Remarkable mallet Received


----------



## JayT

Give me a "P", give me an "S", give me an "R". What's that spell?

Well, nothing really, but it does mean that the mallet swap has run full course for me, as I had a package waiting when I got home from work. Can't wait for reveal day to show off the great new toys.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You gave me a "P", you gave me an "S" now give me an "R"….no really I could use a package. (Chirp chirp)

Crickets…....

One of the last minute peeps have my name I guarantee it!!  I feel like Kenny all of a sudden.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I feel like Kenny all of a sudden.


Sitting naked in your tent next to the mailbox, Dave?


----------



## wormil

You got more letters than me! Mine now has a label and will go out tomorrow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

"P"-"S"-"R". *P*retty *S*oon *R*eveal. ;-)


----------



## Woodmaster1

I have shipped, received, and mine has delivered. I think what I received is awesome can't wait for picture day.


----------



## BMichs75

I can hardly take it anymore!!! I've been stalking the delivery guy for the last week. I'll soon be sitting naked by my mailbox… except it will be in an air conditioned vehicle because it's currently more hot and humid than the devils taint outside


----------



## duckmilk




----------



## mikeacg

You are scaring me Brandon! I may never cross the bridge again…


----------



## mikeacg

You trolls are pretty scary!


----------



## mikeacg

Arghhhh!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I feel like Kenny all of a sudden.
> 
> Sitting naked in your tent next to the mailbox, Dave?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Damn skippy!


----------



## wormil

From the new Weber, dogs and zuchinni


----------



## EarlS

I feel 20 lbs lighter now that I shipped my mallet. Tomorrow I can get on with the necessary cleaning up and general housekeeping that has been neglected in the mad rush to finish. Maybe I can also get back to that left over box from the box swap that isn't done.

Rick - that zucchini looks tasty, so do the dogs. Good way to break in the Weber.

For those keeping track of Friday night beer - Dechutes Mirror Pond Pale Ale went down smooth, so did a second one and there was an amazing key lime cheesecake. Now where's my pillow?


----------



## builtinbkyn

I tried sitting by the mailbox naked and it didn't work. The women out for their morning walk did smile though. But still no box for me. Yeah there's a sketchy joke or three in there somewhere …...................... Kenny! ;p I need an R baby!


----------



## HokieKen

Those women were giggling… not smiling Bill.

You said it didn't work but then you need an "R"? Which is it? I'm pretty sure it's the latter because the naked mailbox stalk never fails…


----------



## HokieKen

Good lookin' grub Rick. Congrats on the new grill 

Earl - Deschutes is one of my favorite breweries and that Mirror Pond is great. They have a Fresh Squeezed IPA that's another great seasonal. They also have a new Twilight Ale but I wasn't a big fan of that one.


----------



## wormil

Thanks guys. I can get back to working on my belt sander.


----------



## HokieKen

> I feel like Kenny all of a sudden.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Wow! Congratulations on the greatest day of your life!!! I have to warn you, it's gonna suck pretty hard when you feel like yourself again.


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking of Deschutes… might squeeze this in this evening


----------



## GR8HUNTER

are you in this picture Kenny ? ? 
https://www.craftbeer.com/news/brewery-news/street-pub-roanoke-virginia :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Speaking of Deschutes… might squeeze this in this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks like fun Ken! Wish I could join you there!


----------



## RichBolduc

Here's a non-swap one I did with some Red Mallee Burl and African black wood. This ones going to my uncle in Cali who's been a huge influence and support for what to try out and avoid.




























Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Thanks guys. I can get back to working on my belt sander.
> 
> - Woodknack


What kind of belt sander are you building Rick? Kenny has a grinder build I'm looking forward to seeing.


----------



## RichBolduc

Mark me with an "R"










Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WOW Rich … beautiful mallet :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Rich, you sure make some quality and beautiful mallets. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's pretty damn sexy Rich. Is that Burl strong enough to hold together in use or is that a "display mallet"?


----------



## RichBolduc

Hoping it is. It's almost 2500 on the Janka scale.. then I filled what I could with epoxy.










Rich


> That's pretty damn sexy Rich. Is that Burl strong enough to hold together in use or is that a "display mallet"?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## wormil

The bird has flown the coop, as my wife would say, mark me down as Sent.

Rich that is a stunner.



> What kind of belt sander are you building Rick? Kenny has a grinder build I'm looking forward to seeing.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


2×36 Shopnotes/Woodsmith design. I'm going to stretch it a bit to accept 2×42 belts, which are cheaper.


----------



## palaswood

Shipping today! Ive got some final steps and then taking it to ups store. Ill even expedite it cause thats what a nice guy i am


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice Rick. I have a 2X72 and I use it on almost everything that thing is so handy. Kenny is building a 2X72 now that I imagine he will wonder how he ever went without.

Rich, definitely looks like it will hold up on use. So pretty it would be hard to use but I would use it.


----------



## wormil

I wanted a 2×72 but do very little metal work and space is a premium in my shop so am building the smaller sander. It will be used for sharpening and Sanding small parts.

And why does my phone randomly capitalize words… That's Rhetorical <-(lol).


----------



## jmartel

Mark me as sent.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Well, someone mentioned mallet accessories a while back.
Am I doing it right?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've earings Mike. For you?? Lol

Rick, nothing wrong with 2X42. I think Alec Steele uses a 2X42 and he builds swords off that thing.

Finally you're all getting shipped, I'm hoping Neil messed up and gave you all my name.


----------



## HokieKen

I probably would have gone with a 2×42 grinder but the build cost would be similar and with the space my motor and VFD occupy, I wouldn't shrink the footprint significantly. Plus I like the flexibility of purchasable platens/jigs/contact wheels. But I'll be using it for metal a lot too. For your needs Rick, I agree the smaller footprint is better than extra belt length…

Mostly, mine just can't be smaller than Dave's. That would keep me up nights ;-)


----------



## wormil

I gotta say, the wood I used is hard, really hard. I used carbide because it was dulling my steel tools quickly. Also thank goodness for abranet sandpaper. Regular sandpaper was clogging.


----------



## HokieKen

Rich - gorgeous mallet! Love the wood combination. That burl is sexy as hell.

Jeff - too damn hot and I have too much to do. I'm gonna skip the Street Pub anyway.

So is anyone gonna miss ship deadline or are we all shipped?


----------



## HokieKen

> I gotta say, the wood I used is hard, really hard. I used carbide because it was dulling my steel tools quickly. Also thank goodness for abranet sandpaper. Regular sandpaper was clogging.
> 
> - Woodknack


Ditto. One of the woods I used ate a bandsaw blade for breakfast. It wasn't so bad on turning tools but I still used carbides primarily.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

sorry to change subject but this was in joke of the day : 



 :<))))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well, someone mentioned mallet accessories a while back.
> Am I doing it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Mike, those are down right nice. If you had joined, you could have afforded to mail them. Size was not specified!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So is anyone gonna miss ship deadline or are we all shipped?
> 
> - HokieKen


I used to try and keep track but I didn't this time. We'll have to wait until Neil is done "cow punching, barn rebuilding or corn harvesting" this evening and updates!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I saw a video the other day of the "hog and coyote" hunts in Texas and thought of Duckmilk. My gosh, going out at night, AR-15 rifle with night vision scopes and dropping massive amounts of these critters. One guy even made a hog IED and dropped 9 in one explosion. Are there really that many out there? I bet they really are a big problem for farmers.

My guess is they don't dare venture onto Ducks farm, they know better.


----------



## RichBolduc

I've seen videos of hogs in Tx where they hunt them with helicopters and the herds are huge.

Rich



> I saw a video the other day of the "hog and coyote" hunts in Texas and thought of Duckmilk. My gosh, going out at night, AR-15 rifle with night vision scopes and dropping massive amounts of these critters. One guy even made a hog IED and dropped 9 in one explosion. Are there really that many out there? I bet they really are a big problem for farmers.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Mike, those are down right nice. If you had joined, you could have afforded to mail them. Size was not specified!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yeah, Kenny doesn't know it yet but next swap he's waiting by the mailbox wearing just a cape and mallet earings.

They took longer to make than I expected for a 2 second joke, I may have too much free time


----------



## duckmilk

> I saw a video the other day of the "hog and coyote" hunts in Texas and thought of Duckmilk. My gosh, going out at night, AR-15 rifle with night vision scopes and dropping massive amounts of these critters. One guy even made a hog IED and dropped 9 in one explosion. Are there really that many out there? I bet they really are a big problem for farmers.
> 
> My guess is they don t dare venture onto Ducks farm, they know better.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yes Jeff, there are that many here and they give birth to 10 or 12 several times a year. They venture onto my place at night and we have tracks around the pond as evidence. We seldom see them during the day but more so now than in the past. So I have only killed one on our place in the 4 1/2 years we have been here. They seem to be getting a little more bold lately, or the population is growing so much that we are having more sightings.

I just missed one a month or so back. The bullet must have tickled the hairs on her back because I saw where it struck the ground behind her. Then my rifle jammed and she got away…with 10 or 12 sucklings following her. If I had got her, the rest would have been a coyote night time snack.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very cool video :

https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=A0geK.KbZ0pbQPkAXTtXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=wild+boar+hunting+in+texas+by+helicopter&fr=yfp-t-s#id=2&vid=4ee03f7930021da10bfb88efea5a8fb9&action=view :<))


----------



## JayT

Duck, you looking for volunteers to help reduce your pig population? I'm up for a road trip and some hunting.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Duck, you looking for volunteers to help reduce your pig population? I m up for a road trip and some hunting.
> 
> - JayT


Now that would be a blast. When were done, a big pig roast, with beer! I like where they say it's *pest control*, not hunting. I had no idea the problem had got that bad! Like the video Tony posted, helicopter hunting. I think instead of "Bad company" for music I would have used "*Ride of the Valkyries*" like in Apocalypse now.


----------



## wormil

There used to be a reality show about killing wild hogs in Texas. An old timer and his adult kids.


----------



## RichBolduc

> Now that would be a blast. When were done, a big pig roast, with beer! I like where they say it s *pest control*, not hunting. I had no idea the problem had got that bad! Like the video Tony posted, helicopter hunting. I think instead of "Bad company" for music I would have used "*Ride of the Valkyries*" like in Apocalypse now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


They're bad in Florida too. Year long open season on then here too.

Rich


----------



## ElroyD

My wife brought home a very awesome and thoughtful package from the Post Office today. You can mark me down as Received.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Where we live we have a lot of trouble with coyote. My neighbor lost sheep to them. I've heard we have hogs near here but so far I haven't seen any sign. Around where I live bear is becoming a problem. Starting to get really populated. I almost hit one driving, my neighbor did hit one, my SIL lost two bird feeders (that I made her) in her yard to bears and one cruised my yard two days ago.


----------



## EarlS

Coyotes are wandering around our neighborhood even during the day. Someone even hit one with their car the other day. Sadly, they took it to the vet. Hopefully the vet did the right thing and put it down.

I'm off to mow the yard. Took a 2 hour nap, and generally avoided the shop all day. Kind of a nice break from woodworking. Looks like wine (Chateau St. Michelle from WA), not beer with supper tonight.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes my wifes aunt in vansant has bear problems also

here in Pa .they were stocking coyotes i will shoot them if i see any I HATE COYDOGS :<((


----------



## PoohBaah

> I used to try and keep track but I didn t this time. We ll have to wait until Neil is done "cow punching, barn rebuilding or corn harvesting" this evening and updates!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


From my tracking we are down to 3 to ship. I think that I have them all caught up but hell there are a lot of goats to rope in this one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Coyotes are wandering around our neighborhood even during the day. Someone even hit one with their car the other day. Sadly, they took it to the vet. Hopefully the vet did the right thing and put it down.
> 
> - EarlS


For awhile there was a $50.00 dollar bounty on all coyotes until the money (quickly) ran out.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I used to try and keep track but I didn t this time. We ll have to wait until Neil is done "cow punching, barn rebuilding or corn harvesting" this evening and updates!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> From my tracking we are down to 3 to ship. I think that I have them all caught up but hell there are a lot of goats to rope in this one.
> 
> - PoohBaah


That's true buddy, I would hate to have kept track on this one. You have had your hands full but doing a great job!


----------



## palaswood

Mark me as shipped please and thank you very much


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, you looking for volunteers to help reduce your pig population? I m up for a road trip and some hunting.
> 
> - JayT


I would love to do that, but the pigs are coming up from Corps of Engineers property and I don't know the hunting procedures there. I know there is no license required to hunt pigs, but what permissions I would need on govt. property, I do not know. The one I shot and the other one were on private property. I should find out I guess.

The other problem is the overgrowth of brush (most with thorns) down around the lake. It is sometimes impassable.


----------



## duckmilk

Same here with the bounty on pigs, the money ran out.


----------



## BeardedDog

Next swap! Trip to Duck's, swap rifles for a hunt, return em when done!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Yellow jacket nest #2 found and destroyed*. Gas and foaming spray. jeffswildwood-2, yellow jackets-0. No stings. *Death to the YJ's*. ;-))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Next swap! Trip to Duck s, swap rifles for a hunt, return em when done!!
> 
> - BeardedDog


And a big pig roast!


----------



## duckmilk

Let's wait till it's not so HOT!

Actually, I need to meet the local game warden. We have questions for her about our access to the lake since it borders our property. It would be fun to access the pigs from Corps property.

Oh, wear snake proof boots and jeans for thorny stuff.


----------



## JayT

Sounds like a plan is coming together. Seriously, Duck, I've wanted to do a pig hunt for a while. If you figure out the rules and regulations and there is decent opportunity, I would happily drive down. I never seem to use up all my vacation days, so taking two or three plus a weekend to do some hunting would be great.


----------



## HokieKen

North Carolina and Georgia have tons of guided hog hunts. When I looked i to it, it was all bow hunting. That's been several years though. Might be open for firearms now.

Coyotes are fun. Helped a buddy clean up his farm. Sit off a big field with night vision scopes and spotters in a truck bed and tie a chicken upside down in the middle. Then wait and pick em off. Fun for everyone but the chicken. We never lost a chicken to em though…

Spent today making a slide out tool rack for my turning tools.


----------



## duckmilk

I'll find out Jay.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice tool rack.

I've seen video of guys baiting the pigs in with food, then, when they were all gathered, shooting a jar of tannerite right beside them.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice rack Ken!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks guys. It's gonna be awfully nice having them all organized and be able to slide them out of the way too!


----------



## woodcox

Pretty slick, Kenny. Points for push drill installation as well.

I think an outfit with hounds would a good time. Especially in the brambles.


----------



## wormil

We have coyotes but they don't bother anyone. Oddly someone was bitten by a fox the other day.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Nice rack Kenny, but you probably already heard that from the neighbors.


----------



## EarlS

Nice rack Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all quit staring at my rack ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Mos' and Phillip are the only ones missing an "S". Come on boys, I need some tool porn!


----------



## Lazyman

> Mos' and Phillip are the only ones missing an "S". *Come on boys, I need some tool porn*!
> 
> - HokieKen


Says the guy showing off his rack.


----------



## HokieKen

Exactly Nathan! I been jonesin' for some new screwdriver handles too brother!

Unfortunately today's "woodworking" will be helping my kid put paneling up in his utility room. So if y'all are doing something cool, post some pics so I can live vicariously…


----------



## putty

> Let s wait till it s not so HOT!
> 
> Actually, I need to meet the local game warden. We have questions for her about our access to the lake since it borders our property. It would be fun to access the pigs from Corps property.
> 
> Oh, wear snake proof boots and jeans for thorny stuff.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> A friend lives on Lake Lewisville Duck, his house abuts to corp property, he contacted the corp and is allowed to hunt, he had to take some kind of course and can only use a Bow or Crossbow… firearms are banned from all corp property


----------



## HokieKen

> Pretty slick, Kenny. Points for push drill installation as well. ...
> 
> - woodcox


Do I get bonus points for the push driver too? ;-). I don't understand why push drills and drivers are so undervalued. There should be at least one of each in everyone's toolbox if you ask me.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I use mine. Ordered new bits for the drill from Garrett Wade.


----------



## wormil

> I don't understand why push drills and drivers are so undervalued. There should be at least one of each in everyone's toolbox if you ask me.
> - HokieKen


I have a couple, one Craftsman, one Stanley, and use them all the time. I really like them for drilling pilot holes. The Craftsman is the better of the two.


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, Lee Valley sells adapters for the push drivers to accept 1/4" bits. That adapter was what really made it a regular user in my shop.

The drill bits are pretty easy to sharpen with a small diamond slip stone or a needle file.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Putty. I won't tell them that I carry a pistol down there for snake protection (loaded with bird shot).

My wood working today consisted of cutting up fallen branches with a chain saw.

Oh, I forgot to tell you Putty, that elm branch I was going to cut and give you was all eaten up with bug tracks. Sorry


----------



## duckmilk

> We have coyotes but they don t bother anyone. Oddly someone was bitten by a fox the other day.
> 
> - Woodknack


My wife said earlier that she saw a coyote in the neighbor's pasture fairly close that was taking a dump and totally ignoring her presence. Had bidness to do I guess.


----------



## Mosquito

Got mine to the post office at the cabin Saturday morning just as they opened. Historic Lake City post office. Same one they built in 1915, neat building (My wife had never seen it, so I managed to drag her along with me)


----------



## PoohBaah

My Sunday was more demo of the barn. Man it was hot out.


----------



## duckmilk

That is a really cool post office Mos! Do they have the original mail boxes in it?

Good going Neil, let those old beams air out some.

Hot and humid here as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah it was pretty nasty here today too. Hot and sticky. I was mostly working inside but just going outside to cut panels and carry them in was enough to wear me down.

Tearing stuff down sure is fun though ain't it? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

So I'm watching some DVR recordings from back in April. I just saw a commercial for SUPER TROOPERS 2!!!!!! How did I not know there was a sequel to one of the greatest movies ever!


----------



## wormil

Kenny I heard the sequel isn't very good but I haven't seen it. I loved the original.

Another batch of fermented goodness. This one will be hot.


----------



## Mosquito

> That is a really cool post office Mos! Do they have the original mail boxes in it?
> 
> - duckmilk


Yes it does. I'll see if my adventures bring me near that way in 2 weeks when I'm back and try to grab some pictures. They've got a display case with a bunch of pictures of the building being built


----------



## HokieKen

Looks yummy Rick! I'm almost afraid to see the sequel cause it may suck so bad. I will be watching the original soon though. It's been a while )


----------



## PhillipRCW

Sorry guys. I'm probably the last guy. I hate being late, but it's done. I just didn't get to ship it out Saturday. I hate being that guy. My son cried tonight because I had to pack it in a new box. He opened it and tried to play with it. He named it Thor's persuader. I ended up turning the handle also. I couldn't get the power carved handle to feel comfortable enough.


----------



## Mosquito

I ended up forgetting to take final pictures of mine… again

Also, it's kind of funny that when I shipped mine from the cabin, it comes all the way back up to very near where I live before getting sent out to another facility. Either way, should be delivered tomorrow, it says.


----------



## wormil

I forgot to take pictures one swap and I don't think we ever heard from the recipient so I was out of luck. That happened once or twice on early swaps where someone would participate but never post pictures, or never be heard from again. We hadn't figured out things like progress pictures. You guys do a great job running swaps these days. Big thank you to Neil for running this one.


----------



## jmartel

> I ended up forgetting to take final pictures of mine… again
> 
> - Mosquito


Same. Realized that after I shipped mine out. I made two, but the one I kept is a little differently shaped. But I shipped a mallet and some bonus nice wood to fill up the box a bit more.


----------



## GrantA

What's all this hot & humid talk? Lol I know I'll pay for that soon enough when I'm back in South Georgia! I don't have the group pic of today's loot yet but will post it tomorrow, 8 of us got our halibut limits, 2each. Here's a picture from the boat. Gotta get up in 4hrs for another trip to try for the big halibut hopefully, I'll catch y'all tomorrow sometime!


----------



## PoohBaah

As of this morning we have one left to ship and it looks like that is going to remedy its self today. Then we have 11 left to receive. As soon as I get notification that everyone has received we can start the reveal. So, Kenny keep your pants on.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job, Neil! And everyone! As many people as there were, it's amazing that it came off smoothly. Can't wait to see what you all came up with!


----------



## jeffswildwood

11 mallets in the mail! USPS must love us this week.


----------



## HokieKen

> As of this morning we have one left to ship and it looks like that is going to remedy its self today. Then we have 11 left to receive. As soon as I get notification that everyone has received we can start the reveal. So, Kenny keep your pants on.
> 
> - PoohBaah


What are these "pants" of which you speak?


----------



## PoohBaah

Well, I assumed since you aren't camped out by the mail box anymore you may have put them back on by now.


----------



## JayT

> What are these "pants" of which you speak?
> 
> - HokieKen


They are what men wear to cover their legs, instead of the skirt you usually have on.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> What are these "pants" of which you speak?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> They are what men wear to cover their legs, instead of the skirt you usually have on.
> 
> - JayT


LOL


----------



## EarlS

That's not a skirt. It's a kilt. Tradition suggests you go "commando" when wearing one, or so I've been told.


----------



## PhillipRCW

Mine is headed to the post office today. It's finished, also has some small turning blanks and spalted wood going with it. Sorry to "that" guy. Still have not received a package in the mail, so I don't feel too terrible yet lol.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Grant that looks like an awesome trip buddy! Alaska looks amazing.


----------



## bndawgs

Got some wood cut up this weekend. Man, those woodmizers are awesome.










This was a slice of the cedar tree I had lugged through the woods. Love the color


----------



## PhillipRCW

> Got some wood cut up this weekend. Man, those woodmizers are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a slice of the cedar tree I had lugged through the woods. Love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Steve, that looks like a great day of logging.


----------



## GrantA

Here's yesterday's catch! Headed back out looking for bigger halibut today


----------



## bndawgs

> Got some wood cut up this weekend. Man, those woodmizers are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a slice of the cedar tree I had lugged through the woods. Love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Steve, that looks like a great day of logging.
> 
> - PhillipRCW


Yeah, it was actually lot of fun. Of course, that fun ended when I got home and had to figure out where the hell I was going to stack all the cherry. I got stacks of it all over my yard. But most is going under my back porch where I had to set up a rack with some landscaping timbers and cinder blocks.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm showing out for delivery


----------



## PoohBaah

Apparently there is something out for delivery to my address today. I am anxious to see what it is.


----------



## JayT

> Apparently there is something out for delivery to my address today. I am anxious to see what it is.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Probably Kenny's pants, since he doesn't seem to need them any more.


----------



## ToddJB

> Apparently there is something out for delivery to my address today. I am anxious to see what it is.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Is that a USPS service you can sign up for? I am only notified when I am the sender or when it's an Amazon package.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Apparently there is something out for delivery to my address today. I am anxious to see what it is.
> 
> - PoohBaah
> 
> Is that a USPS service you can sign up for? I am only notified when I am the sender or when it s an Amazon package.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd if you grab the "informed delivery" app from USPS it'll tell you. However it's not a ton of fun at times. I know I'm getting a package today and I know who my sender is based on location which takes some of the fun out of it. Although my sender is a very solid craftsman and I can't wait to see what he made for sure, it's just not a surprise who my sender is anymore. I could be wrong about who it is but I doubt it, I think he's the only one from that state in this thing that I know of. Regardless, I'm still excited to get my package today!!


----------



## PoohBaah

> Is that a USPS service you can sign up for? I am only notified when I am the sender or when it s an Amazon package.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd USPS has what they call "informed delivery". Basically you sign up and any time there is a package being delivered to your adress it gives you the tracking info.


----------



## ToddJB

Interesting, Dave and Pooh. Outside of Amazon and eBay these swaps are the only thing I care about receiving via USPS.


----------



## mikeacg

Mine shows out for delivery as well! Hope he likes it!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree Todd, Amazon and Ebay are pretty much all I care about unless it's a swap. I just started using the app based on I believe Nathan posted the informed delivery thing earlier in this thread. I can see it being handy I imagine.


----------



## HokieKen

All I can say is that you haven't ever tried trading your pants for a skirt, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Mine shows out for delivery as well! Hope he likes it!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


I think Neil will have several R's to put in tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## palaswood

Lol thats a funny gif.

I get that way when i mark same day shipping. Living in a huge metropolitan area has its advantages and many Amazon products are available by 9pm same day of ordered early enough in the day.

I want to thank my sender for thinking of my lil shop apprentice. Means a lot dude. It's going to be so much fun to teach him how to do woodworking one day… cant wait. He is 13 months so at least another month or so…


----------



## ToddJB

Someone has a package sitting on their porch in a much more humid location than Denver.


----------



## EarlS

Seems like most places are providing tracking numbers when they ship your order. I use them to keep track of when things will arrive so I can divert, distract, or get rid of the evidence before my better half sees it. Later, I can tell her "I've had this for a while". It doesn't always work, but it is enough to keep me out of major trouble. Fortunately, I take care of the monthly bills so I'm careful not to open the credit card bill when she is around. I don't want to incriminate myself.


----------



## wormil

I tried signing up for informed delivery but it just goes in circles. I tried different browsers, the app. Do they send you a postcard to verify your identity?


----------



## ToddJB

That would be apropos for USPS


----------



## JayT

> Someone has a package sitting on their porch in a much more humid location than Denver.
> 
> - ToddJB


OK, so Dave is not your recipient.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I ship a lot of stuff out Rick so I had an account already that I logged into and then signed up for the informed delivery thing. It just started working. Maybe sign up for an account first if you don't have one already?


----------



## wormil

> That s would be apropos for USPS
> 
> - ToddJB


Considering the absurd restrictions and requirements (like pre-paying pensions for employees it hasn't hired and won't hire for years to come) forced upon it, usps should have bankrupted long ago and yet they survive without govt funding by improving efficiency. The organization you see today is a miracle, imo, and speaking as someone who has shipped thousands of packages through all the major carriers, USPS is my preference. All carriers have the same problem though-the delivery guy. If you have a good postman or good ups guy, you will generally have a good experience. Get a bad one and you will hate that service.



> I ship a lot of stuff out Rick so I had an account already that I logged into and then signed up for the informed delivery thing. It just started working. Maybe sign up for an account first if you don t have one already?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I've had an account for years, not sure why I'm not "verified."


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks like my package has been dropped off at the house. Too bad I won't be there for several more hours to open the thing.


----------



## EarlS

According to USPS there is a box sitting on someone's porch where it is hot and dry. It was delivered at 11:47 AM.

Someone in IN also had a box delivered to their farm in BFE…

BTW - there have been 2,500 posts and almost 25,000 views on this thread. We really need to get lives…....


----------



## ToddJB

Ha, well, Dave and Earl's posts align well, unless Earl is trying to throw us off.


----------



## PhillipRCW

You can change mine to shipped now.


----------



## EarlS

Nope not related


----------



## wormil

I peeked, can't wait to reveal this mallet. It's going on my mantel.


----------



## PhillipRCW

> I peeked, can t wait to reveal this mallet. It s going on my mantel.
> 
> - Woodknack


I'm actually nervous to see what my recipient thinks of mine. I'm still learning on the lathe, so this was a skill builder for me. I've seen some amazing work come out of most of the people in here so I'm just happy to be able to participate with everyone here. If we were designing and building a dining table or coffee table I would so much more at ease.


----------



## JayT

> I m still learning on the lathe, so this was a skill builder for me.
> 
> - PhillipRCW


Same here. I'd be far more at home doing a plane swap, but it was enjoyable getting to know the lathe better and learn a couple new techniques.


----------



## PhillipRCW

> Same here. I d be far more at home doing a plane swap, but it was enjoyable getting to know the lathe better and learn a couple new techniques.
> 
> - JayT


I've used a hand plane maybe 6 times in my life, and there was horrible tear out on 2 of those times. But I'm hoping to do the next swap just to learn more.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I m actually nervous to see what my recipient thinks of mine. I m still learning on the lathe, so this was a skill builder for me.
> - PhillipRCW


Phillip, I thought the same thing but then I remember the point of these things. You shouldn't build the same hum drum stuff you build all the time. You need to challenge yourself somewhere in the swap. I sent one that I've built several times over at this point and one that's brand new and I'll say it's not the best one I'll ever do I imagine but it was a challenge for sure, several hours/days worth. It was worth it. Not sure if it's useful for my recipient but it was fun and most importantly I pushed myself.

So don't worry, I'm sure whatever you built will be excellent.


----------



## wormil

I went back and forth whether to do something whimsical or functional because my recipient is more than capable of making a mallet. My original idea was both whimsical and functional, if it worked, but the "if" part eventually turned me in another direction.


----------



## PhillipRCW

Oh, I definitely agree with pushing myself. My business is doing completely customer products, so I may do a table one week, a cutting board the next, or switch up to doors, bowls, or a food truck trim out like I'm doing right now. It's crazy and all over the place. I've taken things I've never built before, but I also know my limits and won't take on paid items unless I know I can provide a solid product worth charging for.

As far as the mallet goes, I think mine goes the more whimsical route, but it will put the hurt on a piece of wood if the need arises.


----------



## HokieKen

I was definitely challenged in this one too. Wayyyyy more than I expected! But it was worth it as always ) I ended up making something I'm proud to have my name on and that I think will be a good, solid user for a new friend. And for me, the real "magic" in these swaps is being in the company of extraordinary craftsmen that push new levels and don't let you off the hook with less than you're capable of! We all have different skill levels. But I don't think any of us are truly happy unless we perform slightly above that level.

And, I have a feeling this reveal may embarrass the likes of LN, LV and Garrett Wade ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

> Same here. I d be far more at home doing a plane swap, but it was enjoyable getting to know the lathe better and learn a couple new techniques.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> I ve used a hand plane maybe 6 times in my life, and there was horrible tear out on 2 of those times. But I m hoping to do the next swap just to learn more.
> 
> - PhillipRCW


Hand planes are a true joy once you figure them out. My first few tries were just like yours, tear out and frustration. But now I can setup planes for pretty much anything and get a great surface. They touch every project I make.


----------



## PhillipRCW

> Hand planes are a true joy once you figure them out. My first few tries were just like yours, tear out and frustration. But now I can setup planes for pretty much anything and get a great surface. They touch every project I make.
> 
> - bobasaurus


My goal for next year it to finish at least one item per quarter without sanding. I want to be more proficient with planes and card scrapers. I have a set of large metal legs that I designed that I want to build a big walnut dining table for.


----------



## HokieKen

I've had my mallets for a while but still got a sweet pacakage today from a side swap )









Thanks Gary!


----------



## builtinbkyn

I pushed the envelop and did some things I hadn't done before. Almost gave up on one item, but it turned out well if I do say so myself  Certainly happy with the results and my receiver has already thanked me for the effort. So thanks receiver ;p.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> And, I have a feeling this reveal may embarrass the likes of LN, LV and Garrett Wade ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't think I pulled that off this time unfortunately.


----------



## palaswood

After reading some books written by James Krenov the famous cabinet maker and my favorite craftsman (next to Paul Sellers, but he for other reasons) I started only planing and scraping as a means of crafting my work. I no longer rely on sanding to remove material. I did sand my mallet that I sent. Up to 320 on the handle and 600 on the head, but scraping is necessary even as Ive gotten so much better at planing interlocking or changing grain. I only sand after its all scraped and I have been very happy with the results.

That being said, a finish fresh off the scraper can be very appealing. 
The sides of the Mulberry box on bottom was not sanded, only planed and scraped with a healthy coat of Danish Oil.


----------



## Mosquito

My mallets have landed with their recipient, and I have confirmation via PM


----------



## PhillipRCW

Mark me down for an R as well.


----------



## EarlS

Joseph - is that coloring and grain typical of mullberry? We have mulllberry all over the place around here. My brother just took down a tree and I thought he said it was mulberry. Otherwise we have 3 or 4 of them in the yard.  Dogs and all the critters have been gorging themselves on the berries.

Guess I'd better get some pictures of the mallets I received since it looks like the reveal might be a couple days early.

I found a picture of Kenny showing off his dress…..


----------



## BMichs75

Mark me down with an "R". I received my nicely crafted item with some extra goodies today!


----------



## BeardedDog

Mark me down as an R. I think my sender was going for largest package! I most certainly did not win best in show for what I made. I think I received it!! Hot damn!! Thanks buddy.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## palaswood

This is an aged mulberry. Mulberry will darken from bright yellow to a golden chocolate and eventually to a chocolate brown.

The wood was already sitting around after I milled it, before I made the box and it was milled from a large branch that had been down for what seems a couple or 3 years.

Mulberry is on the harder side of things as far as workability but its still my favorite wood for the colors, hardness, smell whem being worked and sentimental reasons.

Most of my mulberry cuttings I took from it have rooted and are growing! They are from the same tree the box is made from. That tree makes amazing berries. I had my fill a couple months ago when I got the cuttings. Ill get a pic. They are for bonsai


----------



## wormil




----------



## jmartel

Mark me a received as well. USPS has been busy today.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Got this and made a drink for my package opening party.

Give me an R Neil. Thank you.


----------



## wormil

Dave, how is that grapefruit vodka?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's very good. My ex wife's husband is like the regional VP for that brand so he gives me bottles here and there. It's made with real grapefruit. It's good stuff. They have a cranberry one that's just OK, the Tea vodka sucks, haven't tried the other flavors. So far, grapefruit is the winner.


----------



## mikeacg

Rick,

Looks like they weren't very gentle with your package…

How many more R's do we need?


----------



## PoohBaah

4 more R's to go….....


----------



## EarlS

This has to be some kind of record. 29 participants and everyone shipped by the deadline or one day late and we only have a few R's left. Neil should run swaps more often. Are we going to have the reveal a day or two early?


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl as soon as all the RR's are checked off we will reveal.


----------



## mikeacg

Thank you Neil for your service - and Thanks to everybody who participated and helped make this a success! I now have 2 whole swaps under my belt and I'm looking forward to the next one!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Beer swap thread is officially launched )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Thank you Neil for your service - and Thanks to everybody who participated and helped make this a success! I now have 2 whole swaps under my belt and I m looking forward to the next one!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


I agree, thank you Neil for doing an exceptional job on this one. So many senders on this to handle, you did a stellar job buddy.

Speaking of the next swap, who's running it? We should get that thread up soon for sign ups. The beer swap is just an interim short swap so that one doesn't count really as a regular swap. I said before that I would run the next one if someone new doesn't. Tony volunteered as well but I think he won't know until he sees the Dr this week. So what are people's thoughts? I think we should throw a poll up at the end of this week at a minimum. We will be getting closer to Christmas the longer we wait and that's a busy time for all of us.


----------



## jmartel

I thought the next swap was going to be the runner up to this one? Marking/Measuring?

I can't devote the time to running this one in the fall. Plus I already ran the first box swap so I'll let someone else handle this one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I didn't know we decided. I know JayT was looking at making a plane so I assumed we would do another poll. Honestly, I'm good with either one of those myself.

If nobody else chimes in then we can stick with marking/measuring and Todd can run it.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm good with just rolling with layout and marking tools personally. I'd probably sit a plane swap out. Which, might be for the best anyway considering how much other crap I have to do…


----------



## doubleG469

> I've had my mallets for a while but still got a sweet pacakage today from a side swap )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gary!
> 
> - HokieKen


Anytime, I expect to see some nice pieces from that mesquite!


----------



## palaswood

I am going to sit out layout tool swap and rest up for the Plane swap. I assume that will be in oct /nov/dec?


----------



## HokieKen

> Anytime, I expect to see some nice pieces from that mesquite!
> 
> - doubleG469


Well you probably should have kept it then! I'll do my best though ;-)


----------



## wormil

Little more progress on the sander while we wait.


----------



## JayT

> I didn t know we decided. I know JayT was looking at making a plane
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Whoa there. I just said I would be more comfortable making a plane than doing the lathe work on this swap because of experience and knowlege level.

I'll most likely be sitting out swaps for the forseeable future. Between more time and responsibilities at work and wanting to get back to working on ironing out production methods on peekaboo planes, there's just not any more shop time for other projects or swaps.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Mark me as an R Neil


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I didn t know we decided. I know JayT was looking at making a plane
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Whoa there. I just said I would be more comfortable making a plane than doing the lathe work on this swap because of experience and knowlege level.
> 
> I ll most likely be sitting out swaps for the forseeable future. Between more time and responsibilities at work and wanting to get back to working on ironing out production methods on peekaboo planes, there s just not any more shop time for other projects or swaps.
> 
> - JayT


So you're saying there is a chance you'll be in a plane swap if we had one? ;P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Little more progress on the sander while we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodknack


Pretty cool Rick. Looking forward to seeing that beast in action.


----------



## HokieKen

Lookin' nice Rick 



> Whoa there. I just said I would be more comfortable making a plane than doing the lathe work on this swap because of experience and knowlege level.
> 
> I'll most likely be *in all the* swaps for the forseeable future. Between more time and responsibilities at work and wanting to get back to working on ironing out production methods on peekaboo planes, there s just not any more shop time for other projects or swaps. *But I don't care because I live for LJ swaps!*
> 
> - JayT


Fixed that^ typo for ya' JayT ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Ken - you are like the auto correct on my cell phone.

Rick - I'm intrigued by your teaser/update picture for the sander. Is that the base? Then the whole unit will be wood except for the motor?


----------



## wormil

Earl, it's the Shopnotes sander. Oreganwoodrat made one last year.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/312202


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken - you are like the auto correct on my cell phone.
> ...
> - EarlS


That's appropriate since you can automatically assume I'm always correct.


----------



## Lazyman

> Earl, it s the Shopnotes sander. Oreganwoodrat made one last year.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/312202
> 
> - Woodknack


I've been contemplating making that or a similar one. What size belt did you settle on? I seem to recall you said that you were thinking about making it adjustable?


----------



## ToddJB

The hardest parts of these swaps for me are selecting which pictures to use. I'm not a good photographer, so I compensate by taking a 1000 pictures - different angles, different lighting, different settings. Then I can only select like 6. Ha. It's paralyzing to me.


----------



## jmartel

> The hardest parts of these swaps for me are selecting which pictures to use. I m not a good photographer, so I compensate by taking a 1000 pictures - different angles, different lighting, different settings. Then I can only select like 6. Ha. It s paralyzing to me.
> 
> - ToddJB


I like using a fisheye lens so it makes it look like it's popping out at you. Pro-tip right there.


----------



## ToddJB

Like a puffy daddy video?


----------



## wormil

> Earl, it s the Shopnotes sander. Oreganwoodrat made one last year.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/312202
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> I ve been contemplating making that or a similar one. What size belt did you settle on? I seem to recall you said that you were thinking about making it adjustable?
> 
> - Lazyman


It was designed for 36" belts but I left the upper arm long so I can use 42" belts. I need to order some belts so I can get the right tension.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The hardest parts of these swaps for me are selecting which pictures to use. I m not a good photographer, so I compensate by taking a 1000 pictures - different angles, different lighting, different settings. Then I can only select like 6. Ha. It s paralyzing to me.
> 
> - ToddJB


I don't have that problem. My son does photography as part of his job. (Graphics and printing) He does all my project pics. Many times, people have used his pics for my reveal as their project post.


----------



## palaswood

I snapped a few in afternoon sunlight outside before boxing it up. For some reason it always looks better in natural light, to me anyway.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I try to get mine under florescent light in front of a mirror and shoot my pics with the Kenny "no pants policy".

Can't wait for reveal day.


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

We need to talk…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave,
> 
> We need to talk…
> 
> - mikeacg


Sorry Mike, I can't let you in on anymore info than that. It's a trade secret.


----------



## mikeacg

That's fine Dave, but I don't want to hear anything about a "secret sauce'....


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. After some serious back and forth I narrowed it down to like 17 pictures. And of those pictures I used an app called Layout to make sweet like eight 90's style collages.


----------



## RichBolduc

I didn't really take pics of mine… like maybe a couple of each…. lol

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That s fine Dave, but I don t want to hear anything about a "secret sauce ….
> 
> - mikeacg


Sorry to disappoint Mike but many around here already know I have a special finish for these projects. They'll tell you. I'm sorry man, it just goes downhill from here.


----------



## ToddJB

Sack shellac


----------



## duckmilk

> Earl, it s the Shopnotes sander. Oreganwoodrat made one last year.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/312202
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> I ve been contemplating making that or a similar one. What size belt did you settle on? I seem to recall you said that you were thinking about making it adjustable?
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> It was designed for 36" belts but I left the upper arm long so I can use 42" belts. I need to order some belts so I can get the right tension.
> 
> - Woodknack


Here is another one from 12/15.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/205034


----------



## wormil

Yeah he combined 2 different sanders. I considered it but didn't see an advantage so I mostly stuck with the original Shopnotes version. Steve French designed a dust port attachment, sold it to Shopnotes, and it was published several issues later. IMO it's a much better design than the other wood versions out there. Woodsmith has a 4×89 edge sander I'd like to build someday. Bellevue workshop made a version of it that oscillates.


----------



## PoohBaah

We are down to 2 people to receive or acknowledge that they have received.

Also after the reveals are finished and you go to post your project please make sure that you tag it with "Mallet Swap 2018" that way we can make sure that we can easily find them all.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I am still waiting patiently by my mailbox , porch , driveway , maybe I need to remove my pants me thinks :<))

NAAA …. that would not be good for anyone LMAO


----------



## EarlS

Tony - maybe Neil can check with your sender to see if he has a tracking number. Or, whoever is Tony's sender can check on the tracking number and post a status on here. Same for Todd's sender.

Either way, I'd agree that you should keep you pants on, but maybe try putting on a cape and maybe a mask?


----------



## ToddJB

There were some late Saturday and Monday shippers. I don't think we have anything to worry about yet. Regardless, I'm taking my pants off, but that really has nothing to do with the mallet.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

now Todd just a question for you …. are you going to take off or leave on your boxers/briefs ? :<))


----------



## palaswood

I checked on the tracking and the mallet I sent is scheduled to be delivered friday via UPS


----------



## Lazyman

Just waiting for reveal day so decided to make another attempt at a 4 axis screwdriver handle. This one doesn't look as much like a misshapen turd as the first attempt but still need some refinement. I was able to at least get the corners relatively straight. I think that trying to merge the 3 sided shape with the Wera profile will be really tough without some sort of jig. It's very comfortable to hold but I need a better way to shape the end.


----------



## HokieKen

You're getting there Nathan! My initial thoughts are maybe to bring the axes closer together? If you do that, then maybe you can put it back on center to shape the Wera profile? I might be totally wrong but it's just a thought…


----------



## BeardedDog

Are you trying to get the axis to follow a prescribed contour or just get them to line up straight? I'm not familiar with the Wera profile you speak of.


----------



## Lazyman

Dog. I was trying to merge the multi-axis turning and achieve the profile on the right which I copied from a set of Wera screwdrivers I have. I was able to get the corners to mostly line up but also doing the Wera shape at the same time is going to take some experimentation, especially to get consistency.








!


----------



## ToddJB

Mark me down as "R". Boy oh boy, did I get a whopper. And I'm not sure if someone did some peeping around my shop because they sure know my current mallets wood selections.


----------



## BeardedDog

Nathan, have you tried rough turning the profile large and then do the other axis'?


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I guess we know who's name Joseph had ;-) And Todd, I've been peeping around your shop for years. Shhhhh. It's the old tools I'm interested in though, not the mallets.

Nathan - I've been kinda turning it over in my mind how you would be able to repeatedly turn that shape on multiple axes. I got nothin'. I mean there's always a template but that relies on precise layout of the different axes and consistent locating on those layout points. Off even a couple hundredths of an inch would make a huge difference in the appearance and how the contours line up. I'll definitely be watching for your progress! I'll play with the same idea whenever I have some free time on the lathe. I think you're definitely on the right track with the 3 sides and the shape you're shooting for though )


----------



## palaswood

Well isnt my nose red. Is it nose or ass? I forget. Anyways, process of elimination, yes it is I.

Apparently it takes a long time to get there via ground from UPS when shipping saturday from a UPS store. Actually the whole process left a bad taste in my mouth. I'm gonna just wait in line at the post office like everyone else next time.

Tracking info says arriving Friday.

Hopefully it is well received and worth the wait.


----------



## Mosquito

That's why I paid the extra $2 to ship mine USPS Saturday morning instead of UPS Friday night…


----------



## palaswood

they wanted a HUNDRED AND TWENTY dollars to get it there by Wednesday. 
I told him where he could stick the mallet…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

not a problem here Joseph …as a matter of fact I think Neil should start reveal RIGHT NOW … AS MY BOX IS IN CAPABLE HANDS OF UPS LOL :<))

go Neil you made us wait way too long Please start reveal *NOW*

*DID I MENTION FOR NEIL TO START REVEAL?*


----------



## HokieKen

Hey! I say if Tony wants us to start, we start Pooh! He can show us his on Friday. I say if Tony wanrs ir, let's start posting reveals in the morning )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> they wanted a HUNDRED AND TWENTY dollars to get it there by Wednesday.
> I told him where he could stick the mallet…
> 
> - palaswood


UPS sucks. It seems to take them a week to get anything anywhere unless you give them $100+. Not even kidding, I never even consider them anymore for my shipping needs.



> not a problem here Joseph …as a matter of fact I think Neil should start reveal RIGHT NOW … AS MY BOX IS IN CAPABLE HANDS OF UPS LOL :<))
> 
> go Neil you made us wait way too long Please start reveal *NOW*
> 
> *DID I MENTION FOR NEIL TO START REVEAL?*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


HERE HERE!!! or is it HEAR HEAR!!! ?


----------



## palaswood

Well I'm OK with it if you want to save the best for last…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Well I m OK with it if you want to save the best for last…
> 
> - palaswood


Why would Earl wait until last to post?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Duplicate


----------



## HokieKen

Best will definitely be last. Lucky guy is off fishing in Alaska.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thats 5 guys for REVEAL WOOO HOOOO 2morrow

my wife says : we are like kids at christmas time

i said *HO HO HO*


----------



## RichBolduc

I'll post pics once others do 

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> UPS sucks. It seems to take them a week to get anything anywhere unless you give them $100+. Not even kidding, I never even consider them anymore for my shipping needs.


Huh. I had good luck shipping with UPS on the box swap I ran. They weren't as cheap as a medium flat rate box, but they were pretty quick and they even boxed my box for me.

Maybe it's because I wear pants when I go to UPS, though.


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Heck with it, I'm not waiting.*










This is the mallets I got from….*.wait…....just kidding!* They are actually what I had been using. One is a late 1960's leathercraft mallet and the other is one that didn't make the cut. But it's made of locust and busts up a mean bag of ice for the cooler!  Did I trick anyone?


----------



## PoohBaah

Well then if everyone is good with it I would say that the reveal is a go for tomorrow. One day early is pretty good.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well then if everyone is good with it I would say that the reveal is a go for tomorrow. One day early is pretty good.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Whoo Hoo


----------



## BeardedDog

To be clear. Are we revealing what we received, or what we made? FNG question, I know. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## PoohBaah

You reveal what you received


----------



## wormil

Bearded dog, I'm going to reveal everything.


----------



## BeardedDog




----------



## mikeacg

Rick,

Be sure to put a warning on the email in case I try to look at it while at work!!!


----------



## wormil

No warnings. Only 2 hours until tomorrow for me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

NO one going to break the rules and post now ? ? ? really :<))


----------



## HokieKen

See y'all bright and early )


----------



## jeffswildwood

> NO one going to break the rules and post now ? ? ? really :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Give Dave a chance, I have faith he will. ;-P


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Dave is like 2 hours behind us :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> NO one going to break the rules and post now ? ? ? really :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Give Dave a chance, I have faith he will. ;-P
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I would hate to break tradition so I probably will post early.


----------



## HokieKen

3 behind during DST Tony! Pooh is 2 behind us I think. I'll be snoozing at Midnight but I'll have pics up as soon as I get up )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

All, it's 9:30 PM my time so that means it's time!!!

So Rick (Woodknack) was my sender and he did a phenomenal job.

First off, this is the round mallet I use all the time right now.










I'm happy to say that plain Jane mesquite badger is now retired.

Rick made me a couple beautiful matching items. One is a new rounded mallet and the other a matching awl with a little metal work to embellish the piece. I love them both and will use them in the shop tons, these won't be wall hangers.




























Thanks again Rick!! You did a great job buddy!!


----------



## ToddJB

Mother F, Rick. Those are amazing! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## wormil

For a second Dave I thought you were pranking me and were going to say I sent you that beat up mallet, lol! Thank you for the kind words but your beautiful table is showing up my mallet!

Since Dave posted mine and it's almost 2 hours into tomorrow here, I will post next. This is the mallet and accessories I received from LJ: mikeacg
My photo does not do this mallet justice. The walnut grain is beautiful and the workmanship is outstanding and I plan on making a spot on the mantle for it. It somewhat resembles a gavel and ironically arrived on the day my wife had jury duty so she got a double laugh after realizing it's squashing a bug. There is also a nice box with a cockroach to keep up the theme. Thank you Mike!


----------



## ToddJB

You dudes are starting strong! Mike, that banger is banging.

My sender was PhillipRCW, and I will never come across a candle that I will not be able to snuff out with this big bad johnny.










Osage and walnut. As I said earlier, Phillip musta peeked about my shop as Osage and Walnut make up all my mallets.

The bell is slightly curved on the "flat" face for a big wallop when I need it.



















And he was generous enough to throw in some elm, cherry, and walnut - which stacks so nicely.










Thanks again, Phillip!


----------



## wormil

Nice thumper Phillip. The bell shape will make sure Todd never misses!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome Mike and Phillip! Love the theme Mike! Phillip did an exact replica of the liberty bell on a mallet, now that's impressive!


----------



## PhillipRCW

> Thanks again, Phillip!
> 
> - ToddJB


Really glad you liked it man. Also glad the building blocks came in handy for the kids. Haha. I'm 6'5 and a little over 300 lbs. I couldn't see making a little hammer for someone. I tried out that mallet before sending it and it works pretty nice, didn't leave any marks, but still packed some heat behind it.


----------



## PhillipRCW

My sender, Brad, created this beautiful mallet for me. I'm slowly learning my way through hand tool work, so this will be great for the chisel work. I'm planning on doing some bow tie practice over the next few weeks. This will see use every day of that.


----------



## HokieKen

Man! You dudes are off with gusto! All nice mallets but I gotta say, the squished bugs is awesome ). Way to put a cool spin on it Mike!

I'll post my goodies up in a while. I'm on my phone and the pics are in the cloud and LJs makes that a PITA on a mobile device…


----------



## EarlS

Todd - looks like you have some great helpers there too. Very enthusiastic and excited.

Rick - is the handle fluted or is that the grain of the walnut? The squashed bug is perfect.

Dave - I might the last one to post my reveal just to make Kenny squirm in anticipation.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'll get a few pics when I get home of the one Grant sent me and then more when he send me the bonus item when he gets back from Alaska. 

Rich


----------



## PoohBaah

I received a package full of awesome from Lazyman (Nathan). 2 Mallets, holders for them and also a biscuit cutter. All were great quality and I am more than appreciative to receive them.










The carvers mallet was made completely of live oak Nathan harvested. Great looking bark inclusion on it as well. 









This mallets was live oak and red mulberry and has a copper inlay on the head. 









Lastly was this biscuit cutter. Nathan saw that I cook alot and often make biscuits from scratch and included it as well. 









The craftsmanship on everything was top notch. It will all get used with pride. Thank you Nathan.


----------



## HokieKen

Well done Nathan!

Here ya go boys, my sweetness from Tony ))))










A S-W-E-E-T dead-blow mallet made of curly Maple and Purpleheart with a Caribbean Walnut handle. He said it was from a Shop Notes plan. And the inlay of my initials is the icing on the cake!!









The head is filled with bbs and it's a perfect size and weight and the handle is just right. He lined one face with leather and left the other one naked. It's hard to get a pic that shows just how nice this wood is but this shows just how good Tony's craftsmanship is. The glue lines are flawless, the tenon wedges perfectly fit and everything is flush and square.









Now that mallet is truly awesome and it will see a lot, and I mean A LOT, of use in my shop. That pretty ol' gal is in for one long and very hard life ;-) But the bonus is gonna be a user too because it's fills a niche that I don't have filled 

This small hammer was labeled a plane hammer by Tony but, sorry buddy, this guy will make contact with lots of things other than planes! The size is super nice and the long handle will make this perfect for fine tuning taps and little raps on my small carving tools. Again, the wood choices and the craftsmanship are second-to-none.









Tony capped one side of the Caribbean Walnut with a Purpleheart head and the other side with brass.

And then on top of the bonus, Tony bought me breakfast ;-)









All from Amish country near his home in PA. A very welcome bonus in my house where I take coffee intravenously and my wife is a pancake connoisseur!

Now, many of you will remember than Tony's health issues meant that he wasn't allowed in the shop to finish these. I am SOOOOOOOOOO glad he sent them anyway rather than dropping out of the swap. But, let me tell y'all… Tony's unfinished work looks very much like my finished work! I seriously spent a total of 10 minutes sanding these through a few grades of paper. And I had a beer while I did it so that's like 7 minutes of holding my beer and 3 minutes of actual sanding ;-P Then a couple of coats of Tru-Oil and voila! So don't y'all let Tony try to be modest and act like I had to do any "work" on these things! And Tony - Grab my pics above and make yourself a project post! These are excellent tools that fellow LJs that don't follow this thread DESERVE to see!

Thanks again Tony. This was as good a package as I could possibly hope for from this swap. I'm really glad I bribed Pooh to give you my name!! ;-))


----------



## PoohBaah

> I m really glad I bribed Pooh to give you my name!! ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


Yea….. I'll be looking for that beer in the mail.


----------



## EarlS

Good thing my boss is out of the office today or I'm sure I'd be busted for constantly checking to see what new mallets have been posted.

Tony - GR8 looking mallet that you made for Kenny. Hope you get well real soon!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Woke up this morning to some nice mallets! Looking good so far! The bug splat is really creative and now my Wife wants a biscuit cutter! I guess it's my turn. My sender is Richard, RichBolduc, and he went all out in his first swap. First, here is the four fine mallets I got from him.










First is a gavel mallet made from marblewood with a leopardwood handle. This beauty will never see the shop, more later. Next is a heavy duty sledge made from bloodwood between katalox and secured with copper pins. A mortised handle made of bloodwood. This mallet is a beast of a beater! Next is a long carvers mallet made of bacote with a bloodwood trim ring. I really like the feel of this one. And last is another, but bigger, carvers mallet made of tigerwood. I now have a mallet for every occasion. Now some more on the gavel.










This beauty is on my shelf with my other special wood work. In addition to a beautiful mallet. He did a bit of searching and found out I was in both the Navy and the Army and really set this one up by inlaying a commemorative coin on each end. I would have been happy with just this but Rich went further. A fine set of home made hot sauce. And it is hot!










Rich didn't stop there! A week before my mallets arrived a mystery box arrived. It took some doing to find out who sent it as it had a name but no LJ name. I was thrilled when I opened and found this.










A box full of box elder. This has always been one of my favorite woods but I never had a chance to use any. As I said, Rich went all out and I am the lucky one! I love them all and look forward to swinging those beautiful mallets. Thanks Rich!


----------



## RichBolduc

Glad you like them and have use for them… Still waiting to see what you make with that box elder. You said you had some idea for the live edge ones, that got me even more interested 

Rich



> Woke up this morning to some nice mallets! Looking good so far! The bug splat is really creative and now my Wife wants a biscuit cutter! I guess it s my turn. My sender is Richard, RichBolduc, and he went all out in his first swap. First, here is the four fine mallets I got from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First is a gavel mallet made from marblewood with a leopardwood handle. This beauty will never see the shop, more later. Next is a heavy duty sledge made from bloodwood between katalox and secured with copper pins. A mortised handle made of bloodwood. This mallet is a beast of a beater! Next is a long carvers mallet made of bacote with a bloodwood trim ring. I really like the feel of this one. And last is another, but bigger, carvers mallet made of tigerwood. I now have a mallet for every occasion. Now some more on the gavel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty is on my shelf with my other special wood work. In addition to a beautiful mallet. He did a bit of searching and found out I was in both the Navy and the Army and really set this one up by inlaying a commemorative coin on each end. I would have been happy with just this but Rich went further. A fine set of home made hot sauce. And it is hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich didn t stop there! A week before my mallets arrived a mystery box arrived. It took some doing to find out who sent it as it had a name but no LJ name. I was thrilled when I opened and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A box full of box elder. This has always been one of my favorite woods but I never had a chance to use any. As I said, Rich went all out and I am the lucky one! I love them all and look forward to swinging those beautiful mallets. Thanks Rich!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Rich, That one with the live edge may become my next box as the lid! ))


----------



## ElroyD

JayT sent me an awesome set of walnut and Osage orange mallets. The very cool looking mallet on the left is for assembly work. Next to that is a carving mallet which I've already been able to put to work. On the right is a small hammer with brass head that'll come in very useful for adjusting my wooden planes.

The best part of this package is that Jay also included three smaller carving mallets for my daughters, made from maple and apricot (the medium-sized mallet) and sycamore for the smaller ones. I wish I had been able to capture a photo of the smiles and the squeals of delight they had when they opened the package and found out there were tools in there for them too! They are super excited to begin using them next time they are in the shop with me.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice package Jeff! Wow Rich, you really showed out for your first swap dude! Those mallets all look great. The gavel with the coins is an awesome personal touch. Exceptional work man!!


----------



## RichBolduc

Thanks guys… My wife always says I over do everything and over engineer everything… lol I figure if I'm going to try something, go all in….

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I knew it JayT! That's a peekaboo mallet on the left if there ever was one! That's an incredible line-up Jay. You and Rich are making me think I should have made like 2 or 3 more mallets :-/ Including carvers for the girls was an awesome gesture.

Congrats on a great package Elroy!


----------



## HokieKen

> Yea….. I ll be looking for that beer in the mail.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Beer Swap


----------



## builtinbkyn

Wow! Finally get a chance to log on an …......BAM! Mallets all over the place. Really nice showing so far guys. I have one to add.

I received this ambrosia maple and walnut mallet from our fearless leader Neil. It's wedged with some old growth oak from his barn. He said in his note, this was an "unplugged" endeavor. It will make a nice user. Nice work Neil and thanks!


----------



## PoohBaah

> Yea….. I ll be looking for that beer in the mail.
> 
> - PoohBaah
> 
> Beer Swap
> 
> - HokieKen


Fair enough. I need to get to work now if I am going to make it by 8/24. I think that the beer swap will be my last for a while. I have been up in the air about this one but know that I realistically won't have the time for the fall swap. I need to get moving on my barn rehab and harvest and cattle rustling will be picking up soon too.


----------



## doubleG469

Well I guess I am up, mine was from bmichs75DVM and boy is it a doozie! Laminated head and long thin handle big enough for two hands! Nicely done, I don't know anything else about it, woods or construction technique so hopefully he will jump on and tell us more. Oh and thankfully I am a big guy 'cause this ain't your momma's dainty mallet!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Rich, you definitely went overboard and made some phenomenal mallets plus extras on top of the thoughtful gavel bonus?? Wow.

JayT that's an awesome set and you hooked Elroy's daughters up too. Very thoughtful buddy.

Nice carvers mallet Brad!

Neil you got hooked up too! Those look great Nathan!

Tony, that inlay is gorgeous! Those are two fine looking mallets. Happy Kenny found a use for the plane hammer or I would have had him send it to me since that dude doesn't use woodys.

Earl, so you're saying you want to save the best for last?

This is great so far! Keep them coming!


----------



## RichBolduc

Here are some closeups I took of Jeff's before I sent them out. The pics his kid took look a lot better then my phone ones. Probably made close to a dozen mallets trying to get these done. First time working with exotic woods and a lathe. I wish I remembered what that handle of the Bocote/Bloodwood one was…lol

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice galloot mallet Neil! Looks like a solid user.

Looking good Gary! Not sure what your senders name is but that thing is a monster!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So cool Rich! Quantity AND quality. Excellent job!


----------



## PoohBaah

I got distracted by work… work, who needs it anyway.

That being said I also received a surprise from Earl who created this corn inspired beauty for me. Not sure what it is all made of but I am guessing some yellow heart, walnut and maybe maple. But whatever it is, it is awesome.


----------



## RichBolduc

My god that things gorgeous Neil.

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

What a great lineup already! Seems like everybody went above and beyond on this swap…
Ken - Tony (Gr8Hunter) blessed me with the ready-to-go breakfast during the Box Swap as well. Very tasty!!
Thanks for your kind words Rick (WoodKnack). I had way too much fun with this one…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome mallet Earl. Good design for a country farmer like Neil for sure!


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks Neil. I hope you find them useful. Since I have never tested those biscuit cutters, let me know how it works out, including if it holds up okay to washing, etc. Same is true for the mallets. I especially want to know if the stabilization I did on the bark inclusion holds up to pounding. I did quick, albeit light, testing but the proof will come with long term use.


----------



## mikeacg

Tom (treg) asked: What is a Yooper?
It is derived from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan called the UP by most people in the midwest and then morphed into calling those who live here Yoopers. There was a little band a number of years back called the Yoopers who made their fame with a song called: "Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer" 
That's your history lesson for the day folks! Now back to mallets and hammers…


----------



## mikeacg

Got an amazing package full of goodies from brother Tom Regnier (treg) and have been patiently waiting to share with you all. (I guess if I had remembered to take pictures when I got them I wouldn't have had to wait so long for the sun to come up and could have jumped in earlier)...
Maple head and handle with brass rings and a leather wrap on the handle. The craftsmanship is outstanding and it is weighted perfectly (if I can force myself to actually use something so nice…).









He added the Nick Offerman bonus book which I can't wait to get into!









But he wasn't done yet! He also included one of his nice little carved bandsaw boxes. Always wondered how he did the texture and finish on them and now I have one in my collection! 









Thanks a million Tom!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Tom, excellent package you sent there. Very nice! Good book too, I've read it a couple times. Offerman is awesome.


----------



## PhillipRCW

Well Todd I have to apologize after seeing these other mallets and care packages. Next time I will have to step my game up. These care packages are incredible.

What is the fall swap? I can't wait to join another. I just won't be able to do the beer swap since I'm working on two big projects currently. Trimming out a food truck and building a side table/cabinet for a friend.


----------



## Lazyman

And now onto the awesome hammer that I got from Allen (bobosaurus). As I said before he must have been spying on my Amazon shopping history because he sent me a Japanese-style Genno. I have looked many times at buying a small hammer similar to this but never did because I didn't yet have a Japanese hand plane that these are typically used to adjust (along with other things). Of course now that I have the mallet, Allen cost me $10 because I immediately ordered the cheapest Japanese plane I could find on Amazon. The plane actually works amazing right out of the plastic so $10 well spent, but I digress.

Allen forged the head from thick flea market tent stakes and then forge welded some old leaf spring steel to the faces for strength. He hot punched the eye for the handle with a tool that he made himself. The handle is made from maple and is a joy to hold in the hand. It is the perfect weight and size and will get used frequently.










I have never done any forging but it doesn't look easy to me to punch a hole this perfectly in such a small piece of steel. 









And check out his cool logo that he stamped on both the handle and the head.


----------



## EarlS

All I can say about the mallets posted so far is "WOW" the group is certainly setting a high standard of creativity and craftsmanship.

Neil's corn mallet is yellow heart laminated on a walnut and maple handle. It was a concept mallet that I'm not sure would stand up to hard use. The handle is only 5/8" thick inside the head. Knowing he's a farmer, then seeing his "view" from the workshop, I figured he needed an early "shop warming" item.

Dave - I'll most likely post the "best" mallets this evening when I get home. Might be a bit later in the evening as today is my youngest daughter's 18th birthday.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

EXCELLENT WORK ALLEN!

Awesome!

Earl I'm not too worried about it. These others are definitely showing me up this morning. Plus, I've already seen them!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Thanks Woodcox my mallet and marking knife are awesome.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Thanks Neil. I hope you find them useful. Since I have never tested those biscuit cutters, let me know how it works out, including if it holds up okay to washing, etc. Same is true for the mallets. I especially want to know if the stabilization I did on the bark inclusion holds up to pounding. I did quick, albeit light, testing but the proof will come with long term use.
> 
> - Lazyman


No worries, Ill run them all through the paces. Especially the buscuit cutter here soon.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very nice showing woodcox! Love the wood choices.


----------



## EarlS

Woodmaster - looks like African Blackwood for the handle and zebrawood for the head? The marking knife looks like a burl?


----------



## HokieKen

Cheese and crackers fellas, this is some awesome stuff!

Pooh - that looks like a helluva solid banger for Bill. The wood combination is awesome too and it looks well shaped. Way to go galoot ;-P

Earl - very cool sending Pooh a bonus theme mallet. Excellent idea and execution. Don't eat it Neil!

Tom - way to go unique. I was commenting a while back about how it seems as woodworkers we ignore good old round-headed mallets for some reason. Nice to see such a great example of one! I love the brass rings and the leather-wrapped handle. Makes for a handsome tool but also for a tool that's begging to be used and not sit on the shelf 

Allen you never disappoint. That is a cool looking hammer. I don't blame you for buying a plane to use it with Nathan! That looks like a damn useful hammer whether you have a plane or not though. And Allen makes some of the most comfortable looking hammer handles I have ever seen. I wish I could shape those subtle contours like that. Whenever I try, I end up with something that looks like a football wearing a clown hat :-((

Woodcox - great shape on that carvers mallet. Love how the base of the head flows into the handle and then with the metal inlay. Excellent work. Some people may not appreciate the work that goes into making 3 parts from 3 different materials fit so seamlessly but anyone who's tried it does! One day I might even do it 1/2 that well.

Brandon - that mallet for Gary looks like a brute! That should be great for whacking together stubborn joints  That handle shape looks pretty comfy too. What are the woods?

Phillip - I really like the bell-shape of that mallet head. That was one of the things I considered doing for this swap. I have some Osage and Walnut that will probably turn into a shameless rip off ;-P I can't let Todd have something that cool without having one of my own!

I sure as hell hope y'all will all write up a project post. There are lots of mallets here that I need more detail on! Lookin' at you JayT. I need more detail on the peekaboo and the brass head. Lookin' at you too Nathan, I wanna see some more about the copper inlay. Rick already wrote his up so I got the skinny on how he managed his 

Keep 'em comin' fellas! Lots more to see )


----------



## jeffswildwood

Stepped out to take my cats out to play and come back to some *amazing* mallets. Looks like so far everyone's really stepping up! And we still have a LOT more to go!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll have to comment on all the project posts later on or just realize I'm not going to earn my keep at work today.


----------



## Lazyman

Some great tool porn now. Definitely worth the wait. Some really beautiful work out there. Don't forget to tag your project posts with "2018 Mallet Swap" .

Kenny, it was actually brass not copper. I have to say I am a little disappointed in how it turned out. I mixed brass powder with epoxy but I think that I should have used more brass. It didn't really polish up as nicely as I wanted it to but was afraid I would totally screw it up if I tried to remove and redo it.


----------



## BeardedDog

Don't worry Earl. I'll be posting what you sent me after I get off to show the group the best of the build. Told my wife I'm going to have to gut and reno my shop to allow them in there.


----------



## HokieKen

> Some great tool porn now. Definitely worth the wait. Some really beautiful work out there. Don t forget to tag your project posts with "2018 Mallet Swap" .
> 
> Kenny, it was actually brass not copper. I have to say I am a little disappointed in how it turned out. I mixed brass powder with epoxy but I think that I should have used more brass. It didn t really polish up as nicely as I wanted it to but was afraid I would totally screw it up if I tried to remove and redo it.
> 
> - Lazyman


Looks pretty cool from here! I was curious if you tried melting the brass and pouring it into the grooves. Your way sounds much easier and less likely to burn me ;-)


----------



## JayT

Lots of goodies being shown today.

Elroy, glad the girls appreciated their tools. Hope you can put yours to good use, as well.

Yes, Kenny, the one mallet was inspired by your comment about making a peek-a-boo mallet. Started out to be a joke wall hanger and then found out the design might actually function well.

Here's what I received from Gary (doubleG469)










Two mesquite mallets, one a massive beater with a 3-1/2 in diameter head and a carving mallet. The pic doesn't give a great perspective on size, the larger mallet is a BEAST! Being mesquite, they aren't that heavy, but should be incredibly tough. As a bonus, he included a small lidded turned crepe myrtle box. Something tells me I'll only get to keep two of the items and my lovely wife will claim the third.

I really hope she wants the box. If my postings stop, you'll know she took the giant mallet . . . and what she did with it.


----------



## JayT

No worries, Kenny, I'll get a project post up later with some more details.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

off 2 see surgeon … hope he lifts some restriction for me …. cant hardly wait to hurry back to see more awesome mallets and hammers….. GREAT JOB ALL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Gary! Wow that big boy looks like a handy son-of-a-gun to have around  I love the Mesquite. To me that stuff just looks like a gnarly, manly wood that wants to work   Love the matched pair. I'd call 'em "Beauty and the Beast" ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> off 2 see surgeon … hope he lifts some restriction for me …. cant hardly wait to hurry back to see more awesome mallets and hammers….. GREAT JOB ALL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tell the surgeon if he doesn't have great news for ya that you know a bunch of guys with new mallets they're itchin' to use that will drop by and pay him a vist ;-)


----------



## wormil

Over 50 new posts this morning. Great job everyone! The swap mallets and extras are marvelous this year.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent work Gary! Nice little bonus box as well!

I'm trying to keep my high alive people, post what you received!!!

Good luck Tony!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, what's the count? You always keep count. How many are left?

I would do it but I can't count very high.


----------



## JayT

> I would do it but I can't count very high.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


You have to take off your shoes to count higher. At least that's how Kenny does it. If you are going to go without pants, shoes are kind of pointless, too.


----------



## HokieKen

> I would do it but I can't count very high.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> You have to take off your shoes to count higher. At least that s how Kenny does it. If you are going to go without pants, shoes are kind of pointless, too.
> 
> - JayT


Not true JayT. I have delicate feet.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How many fingers and toes do you have Jay? I heard there's like 30 people in this thing (again the counting issue), I only have something like 20 digits. 21 if I don't wear pants. So I wouldn't be able to count all the entries regardless.


----------



## HokieKen

And by my count there have been 14 revealed. 15 if you count Pooh's bonus "mallet on the cob"


----------



## palaswood

And we have Cocobolo people! BeardedDog really came through.



































This Cocobolo and Morado handled Persuader is awesome! I love the copper wedge and the turning. Its going to get a lot of use.

I am a sucker for the Dalgeria genus too. I love the grain and the color.

And such a thoughtful bonus Rattle mallet for my young son complete with rattling kidney beans inside. Its got some really nice curl in it too! Gotta start em young.









The handle was left chunky for me to customize it. I have small hands so maybe I will. I really like that consideration.









Thanks man! I love em!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow big dog!!! Excellent job. Very beautiful cocobolo and a nice little gift for the boy! The rattle was a nice gift too! 

Seriously that cocobolo really pops. Some of the best of that species I've seen right there.

Good score Joseph!


----------



## JayT

Never said I'd be able to count all the way up to the number of people in the swap, Dave, just said that's what you needed to do to count higher.

I don't use fingers and toes to count, anyways. As a musician, I can only count up to 4 and then have to subdivide.

Nice mallet shaped rattle. Unique spin on the swap theme.


----------



## wormil

Wow, that coco bolo mallet looks like it could drive a railroad spike!


----------



## woodcox

Great show guys! I think treg's hooped swinger is exceptional, nice work there Tom.

An amazing bit of work from builtinbkyn/Bill made its way to my shop. Two very nice brass hammers in a box jointed case. Purple/yellow heart with black epoxy inlay in the brass heads. Their fit and finish are top notch. Thank you Bill, they are great tools. 






































> Woodmaster - looks like African Blackwood for the handle and zebrawood for the head? The marking knife looks like a burl?
> 
> - EarlS


Marble wood and African Blackwood, I may have told him it was ebony. I was in a bit of a rush writing the note in the post office. That is an old Canadian dollar coin set in between the handle and head. I thought the worn knurling would add some flair
Ed: the marking knife is bocote.


----------



## Lazyman

That is an impressive mallet Dog! Or should I say sledge-mallet.

Joseph, Jus twait until your son tries out that rattle mallet on the furniture!


----------



## mikeacg

That cocobolo is amazing! Great job BeardedDog!!


----------



## wormil

Bill the brass mallets are over the top.


----------



## EarlS

More WOW!!! - this is better than Christmas, seeing all of the amazing mallets everyone made.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent Bill!! Nice fit in the box and beautiful inlay on the brass! Looks great!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

With a short lull in action here I wanted to take a moment to thank Neil for keeping everyone in line and on task. We appreciate your work man. Thank you for hosting.


----------



## palaswood

I dont think the wife will let him play with the rattle by himself just yet. She's afraid he's gonna bonk himself and I'm sure he would lol. He's a rambunctious fellow. I'll hold it with him and let him rattle it. He loves the little egg shaker we got at his music class a couple months ago, so I know he's gonna love the rattle.

And I know! that Cocobolo is stunning eh!? It is a very solid tool for sure, but it is well balanced and isn't too heavy to use regularly, so I'm very pleased. I'm gonna try it out this weekend, as I spend a LOT of time in the shop. I'm finishing up a tool chest, and i'll probably have a mortise or something I can chop.
I took 2 days off, Friday and Monday, so I get a long weekend to play around with my new Thwacker.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Woodcox looks like you received some awesome mallets. I need to invest in a metal lathe or go back to the school where I taught Industrial Arts and use their lathe.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks guys. No metal lathe here. My Jet was on slow mo and used carbide turning tools and files to shape. Then some trips to the disk sander to true up the ends better than I was able to on the lathe. The inlay is epoxy with black Transtint.


----------



## HokieKen

Good grief… SMH. I way undershot on this swap. Cocobolo is a favorite of mine and with that Rosewood handle, I'd probably trade a kidney for that thing! That's excellent work Dawg and the rattle mallet is an excellent add-on for the little dude.

Bill, geeze man. We gotta get you a job or a wife or something. You always slay me in these swaps. I thought with the new house you'd be operating back down at our level but nope ;-) Seriously GORGEOUS set. Your background in architecture always shows through in your design, material selections and packaging. That's an heirloom set that even I might have a hard time actually hitting something with.


----------



## Wilson_woodworking

Here's what I received from Mr. Jeff at jeffswildwood. Maple, cherry, mystery wood, and oak handle on the smaller one. The larger one has maple and the mystery wood, and spalted hard maple for the handle. The carver's mallet is a hunk of walnut. He says that he's not experienced on the lathe, but I don't see anything but professional work. I love them and have already been knocking them around. This has been a great experience!!


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Jeff! Nice show buddy. What did you do before you got a lathe?! I'm telling you what you've become a pro on that thing. That's an excellent set with the different sizes and styles. And I love the laminations and the VA woods ) Great package man. Those handles look mighty comfy too!

BTW, your mystery wood looks a little like Teak to me. Or maybe Mahogany?


----------



## ToddJB

What a stupid day to be busy at work…. ugh. I need to do some catch up!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> What a stupid day to be busy at work….
> 
> - ToddJB


This comment is appropriate for something or other on most days… ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

17 shown so far. 12 more to go. Come on and pony up the pics suckas!


----------



## Woodmaster1

I hate to make you guys jealous but I am at a point in life where I have six Saturdays and one Sunday.


> What a stupid day to be busy at work…. ugh. I need to do some catch up!!!
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent work Jeff!!! You reeled in a nice haul and sent one as well. Very cool!


----------



## EarlS

The good news is that it is raining here so that means I won't be able to do much of anything outside, which means I can get the "best" mallets (Dave told me to say it that way for Kenny) revealed in a couple of hours when I get home.

After that, a couple of bonus hours in the shop. I'm feeling highly motivated after all of these excellent mallets.

Let the countdown begin.


----------



## palaswood

These swamps motivate me so much to get in the shop. Ironic, since I've been in the shop all this time making the darn thing…


----------



## doubleG469

Holy Toledo BILL! That brass work is amazing!

I can really say that about every single mallet guys.

I was very nervous after I found out I was shipping to Jay"peekaboo plane"T! So I hope you get some use out them. I still have one more I never got to finish, that I may have to finalize and send your way.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm definitely anxious to see those (second) "best" mallets too Earl! I already posted pics of the "best" ones though. I mean anything that has a *KH*on it gets like a bajillion bonus points. It's really not even a fair fight after that.

*POOH* thanks brother! I'm pretty certain you ran the largest swap LJs has ever had and with a darn near perfect on-time ship rate. Even the one late ship worked out fine and beat UPS! Seriously though, thanks for donating the time to see to it. I know it's not a ton of time or work but for a married man running a farm and renovating a barn, every minute counts!

Everybody else… incredible work! Honestly, the overall highest standard of craftsmanship that I've seen in a swap. And that's saying something 'cause LJs never do shoddy work. Haven't seen a single banger I wouldn't be proud to have on my workbench!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> I really hope she wants the box. If my postings stop, you ll know she took the giant mallet . . . and what she did with it.
> 
> - JayT


And if your posts become incoherent and riddled with misspellings, we'll know she took the carver's mallet and what she *tried* to do with it.


----------



## JayT

> I was very nervous after I found out I was shipping to Jay"peekaboo plane"T! So I hope you get some use out them. I still have one more I never got to finish, that I may have to finalize and send your way.
> 
> - doubleG469


You should only be nervous if sending me a plane. 

Oh, they'll definitely get use. My large osage and hickory beater was getting to the point I was thinking about replacing it. The large mallet will be an admirable replacement and carver's mallets are great general purpose tools, with yours being a bit smaller than what I had, so will be better for dovetailing. Think I'm probably going to reshape the handles somewhat, as they are just a bit large for my hands. That's OK, there's no way to know in a swap like this how to fit something to someone else's hand and it should be a minor matter to take just a little bit off each one. What did you use for finish so I can reapply something compatible?


----------



## EarlS

Pooh set the bar way, way up there for future swaps (or swamps) in terms of participants, quality of work, completion, and shipping on time. You can tell he's used to herding "drunken squirrels" to get them to go where he wants.

So KH must stand for "Kenny's Hammer"? Tony certainly was looking out for you, in case any of those sneaks try to distract you with beer and "borrow" it. I'm curious, is a bajillion more or less than a gazillion? because that's how many bonus points I'm giving Dave on his efforts.

Here's my word of the day for everyone: "Damascus". An hour and a bit until….....<click>


----------



## HokieKen

So Dave had to ship your mallet to Syria?

I'm actually not sure what KH stands for. Tony said when he was gluing up the head some scraps fell onto it and got stuck so he just scraped them flush and rolled with it.

Obviously a bajillion is > a gazillion. Duh. Didn't you CE guys have to take any math classes?

Now show me that mallet!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok Earl/Kenny, I'll post them. Since it's slowing down we can have some side fun.

Heres Earl's mallets:


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - just a few, Calculus I, II, III, differential equations, the easy stuff.

Yep those look like my mallets. Guess that will have to do for a bit.


----------



## HokieKen

Some assembly required?


----------



## RichBolduc

This is the brass beauty that GrantA sent me. The lucky guy is up in Alaska now fishing. The weight on this is perfect and fits in my hand nicely. Can't wait to use it, maybe on the Beer Swap items? He apologized that he didn't get me a bonus item, because he wasn't happy with the handle. He said he'll get that out after his trip, so I'll have more pictures. I'm not worried though, I like this guy and can't wait for some shop time with it.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - just a few, Calculus I, II, III, differential equations, the easy stuff.
> 
> Yep those look like my mallets. Guess that will have to do for a bit.
> 
> - EarlS


Mmmmm differential equations. One of my favorite things. Right after prostate exams and kicking myself in the nose.


----------



## HokieKen

Can we assume that you received that brass tapper in the swap Rich? Who made it? That's a unique spin on a classic brass chisel hammer design.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Rich, did you receive that? From who? So covert today.


----------



## HokieKen

Then he edits his posts and makes us look like asses….


----------



## treg

My sender John Smith sent me this awesome journeymans mallet. I really like the size and will definitely get a lot of use in my upcoming projects.
He also included this interesting sea grape wood from Florida that has some cool looking grain to it.
Thanks JOHN!
I really enjoyed my swap!


----------



## woodcox

Here is my second best. I had a catch on the handle that took a lot to clean up also, Woodmaster's mallet head is a hair bigger. 









My CA finish on the marking knife took a minute after it went flying, lol, "pore filler".


----------



## HokieKen

Nice job John. I like that style mallet and I like the aluminum (?) instead of the typical brass head. Excellent job shaping the handle and flowing it into the head. All around nice tool!

Sea Grape? Never heard of it. Is it a vine or bush or something?


----------



## RichBolduc

hahaha Sorry guys… I was posting the pics from my phone and then went back and added the text from the desktop 

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Is that aluminum or steel Tom?

It's a good looking mallet looks like it's huge next to those logs. Wood is nice too. Great job John!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> hahaha Sorry guys… I was posting the pics from my phone and then went back and added the text from the desktop
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Kenny and I are used to looking like asses. It's all good.


----------



## HokieKen

> hahaha Sorry guys… I was posting the pics from my phone and then went back and added the text from the desktop
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Kenny and I are used to looking like asses. It's all good.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Yeah. It's nice to have someone else to blame every now and then though.


----------



## doubleG469

> I was very nervous after I found out I was shipping to Jay"peekaboo plane"T! So I hope you get some use out them. I still have one more I never got to finish, that I may have to finalize and send your way.
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> You should only be nervous if sending me a plane.
> 
> Oh, they ll definitely get use. My large osage and hickory beater was getting to the point I was thinking about replacing it. The large mallet will be an admirable replacement and carver s mallets are great general purpose tools, with yours being a bit smaller than what I had, so will be better for dovetailing. Think I m probably going to reshape the handles somewhat, as they are just a bit large for my hands. That s OK, there s no way to know in a swap like this how to fit something to someone else s hand and it should be a minor matter to take just a little bit off each one. What did you use for finish so I can reapply something compatible?
> 
> - JayT


Danish oil finish, yes the handle on the bigger one was off and trying to shape it kept making it smaller. So I called it done, has a small twist to the grip I couldn't get quite right.


----------



## wormil

Nice mallets John.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - your wait is over. Dave Kelly made a couple of primo mallets and I'm the lucky recipient.




























The big hammer is just over 2 lbs, with a nice long handle made of hickory for strength and flexibility. The head is hand forged 1045 steel. This will be my "persuader" and I can retire the 5 lb sledgehammer.



















The little hammer is for use with smaller, detail work. The head is Damascus steel (1095 and 15N20 in a twist pattern). The handle is zebrawood. My pictures don't do the hammers justice. Definitely WAY beyond my skill level. It has a great sound when you hit something with it. Both heads were stamped, but my poor quality pictures don't show his stamp very well.

Dave will have to fill everyone in on his process when he posts the project. Me? I'm thrilled to have my first, and only, piece of Damascus steel and a great heavy duty hammer to use. They already are in the mallet drawer with the rest of the mallets.










I almost forgot the extra wood (citrus and mesquite) he sent me as well, with a recommendation that I get a lathe and try them on it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here s what I received from Mr. Jeff at jeffswildwood. Maple, cherry, mystery wood, and oak handle on the smaller one. The larger one has maple and the mystery wood, and spalted hard maple for the handle. The carver s mallet is a hunk of walnut. He says that he s not experienced on the lathe, but I don t see anything but professional work. I love them and have already been knocking them around. This has been a great experience!!
> 
> - Wilson_woodworking


Thanks buddy, I am glad you like them. I hope they are banging away for years to come!

Ken, Dave and all thanks for the compliments. They almost didn't come to be. If you remember I injured my back right before P/P day. Not only that but after two hernia surgeries years ago I thought I had re-injured one. With all the faith and offers for help I received, I stayed. Just as soon as I was starting to heal, my wife and Son took my lathe out and I went to work. When the pain would start I would cover the lathe in plastic until I was ready again. These took several days of 800 mg motrin.  I am *so* glad I was able to finish! By the way, I'm back to 100% now. ))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, I go out to mow for three hours and the good stuff comes out. Those use of metals is amazing! Bill, what can I say. That box set is amazing. And Dave! Damascus! Your ready for forged in fire! Great job and great mallets everyone!!


----------



## bobasaurus

Damn Dave, that's some seriously great work. Puts mine to shame. I like the grind pattern on the larger hammer.

I'll have to wait till after work to post my pics and comment more. Some really great work on display so far.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Tom R. (Treg), ~ my pleasure to share with you !! 
the head is aluminum with a 3/8" all-thread 1" inside the head
and 4 or 5" embedded in the handle with epoxy, so it shouldn't come loose.
anyone interested in Sea Grape could google it. (or Seagrape).
when roughly turned then put in the sun, it will turn reddish brown. (in a week or more).
if finished right away, it has a soft maple color and texture.
I don't know what the black chunk of wood is LOL I got it off of ebay and forgot the name of it.
it can make some nice embellishments in your turnings.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn Earl those things have a much better home at your place than mine in that cut foam drawer. My hammers sit in the weather hanging off a rack on the anvil stand so they aren't pretty.

Thanks Allen, coming from you it means a lot. You've been blacksmithing way longer than I have so that's nice of you.


----------



## BeardedDog

> And we have Cocobolo people! BeardedDog really came through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Cocobolo and Morado handled Persuader is awesome! I love the copper wedge and the turning. Its going to get a lot of use.
> 
> I am a sucker for the Dalgeria genus too. I love the grain and the color.
> 
> And such a thoughtful bonus Rattle mallet for my young son complete with rattling kidney beans inside. Its got some really nice curl in it too! Gotta start em young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle was left chunky for me to customize it. I have small hands so maybe I will. I really like that consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! I love em!
> 
> - palaswood


Joseph, I'm glad you like them. I took note of your comments earlier regarding heavy mallets and tried to find a way to make it a bit more spread out so all the weight wasn't at the head. I got lucky with that cocobolo. A local hardwood shop had it hidden in the back. I am fortunate enough to have a good rapport with the staff there and got a closed door shopping experience few customers get. If you ever decide to try out timber framing or larger joinery let me know. I have a few extra timber chisels sitting in a drawer that I'm going to restore. I've been snagging all of them up in my area for surprisingly cheap. I might send one your way if you could use it to go with that mallet.


----------



## HokieKen

Okay Earl. I guess Dave's hand forged damascus might be a little better tahn the 2 tubafors I nailed together.

Seriously Dave, killer set. Now I need an anvil. And a bigger forge. And some tools. And some skills.


----------



## ToddJB

You guys are blowing me away.

Woody, I love that combo and the shape is 2nd to none.

Dave and Allen you SOBs those are freaking crazy. I'm jelly of your additional hobby and skills.

Bill, I'm interested in your process. Did you turn grooves for the epoxy, then epoxy, then turn again? Stunning.

B-Dog dropping the hammer (get it?) on his first swap.

Crap, I can't keep up. You guys are crazy.

My recipient is on vacation so I'm not even sure he's seen what I made yet.


----------



## EarlS

John - aluminum - what a great idea for a mallet head. Hopefully you took plenty of pictures for a project post. I missed seeing what the handle is made of???


----------



## DavePolaschek

Over a hundred messages when I got home from work. Sheesh. Get to work, you slackers!

Nice mallets all around, boys. I've got about twenty different favorite mallets now.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

my sender swap partner was Chris a/k/a The Mosquito (Mos).

I must say that I am deeply honored to have such fine handcrafted tools
from someone of his caliber. THANK YOU Mos !!
[I have never had or built a Joiner's Mallet before and it is a very nice addition
to my bench…. problem is ~ ~ ~ my wife has adopted it as HER mallet.
reason? she pounds a lot of poles in the ground in her garden and she hates my
2lb engineer's hammer - she is thinking this "1lb-4oz" nice oak Joiner's Mallet will be more
her style….. don't worry, Mos - I will make one for her and keep yours on the bench
where it BELONGS].

Thank You again for such a nice gift !!





































.

.
2018 Mallet Swap


----------



## jeffswildwood

Very nice mallets there. My gosh they look silky smooth! I need to try that multi axis turning.


----------



## palaswood

Yes that Cocobolo is gorgeous. I tried out my new Cocobolo mallet for a few minutes and it SUNK a 1/4 inch chisel deep into some pine edge grain so fast, it made my head spin. This is gonna be a great weekend. I'll try to post a project if I finish anything. and Hell yeah i'd use a timber chisel. Is it socket? It would be fun to make a handle for it. I've been wanting to tackle some larger projects.

So many great and amazing mallets and hammers of all sizes and shapes, but one common thread runs through all and that is they are all well made with pride.

Mos that is a clean set of tools. I use a hard maple carving mallet and love it.

Mr. Kelly, my hat is off to you man, but I don't wear a hat, but if I did, I wouldn't be wearing the hat because it would be off to you. Damn those are sweet!!! I'm still chomping at the bit to get into real blacksmith forging, but an apartment on the 3rd floor and a 1 car garage thats about where I have to draw the line.

All great mallets, too many to even name right now.

Is this like the best swap EVER!? Like, Oh my GOSH!


----------



## BeardedDog

They're all socket framing chisels, pretty certain I have multiple 2" ones waiting to be used again. I'll dig through them, clean one up, sharpen it and send it your way so you can make the handle.


----------



## RichBolduc

Dave…..when are you going to start listing Damascus mallets on your site?

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Wow Dave! Those Damascus hammers (let's not hurt their feelings by calling them meer mallets) would probably win the badass award though Dog's cocobolo monster certainly is in the running for most badass mallet.

Of course I certainly like the more finesse sized mallets too. Quite a broad field of talent in this group.

BTW, my wife looked at the last few attempts at turning the 3 axis Wera inspired screwdriver handles and asked me if I was making sex toys. That's why I haven't shown them here. I didn't want to interrupt the tool porn with something that might get flagged as actual porn.


----------



## ToddJB

Nathan, my wife accused me of similar motives with my previous mallets


----------



## RichBolduc

> BTW, my wife looked at the last few attempts at turning the 3 axis Wera inspired screwdriver handles and asked me if I was making sex toys. That s why I haven t shown them here. I didn t want to interrupt the tool porn with something that might get flagged as actual porn.
> 
> - Lazyman


Can't be any worse than my first ever lathe project… A wine stopper my wife, her father, uncle and a bunch of people on Facebook said looked like a butt plug…... Lol

Rich


----------



## PhillipRCW

> Wow Dave! Those Damascus hammers (let s not hurt their feelings by calling them meer mallets) would probably win the badass award though Dog s cocobolo monster certainly is in the running for most badass mallet.
> 
> Of course I certainly like the more finesse sized mallets too. Quite a broad field of talent in this group.
> 
> BTW, my wife looked at the last few attempts at turning the 3 axis Wera inspired screwdriver handles and asked me if I was making sex toys. That s why I haven t shown them here. I didn t want to interrupt the tool porn with something that might get flagged as actual porn.
> 
> - Lazyman


 You joke, but someone flagged me on Facebook and wrote me a message through my business page stating my ring holder looked like a butt plug… so I no longer offer the ring holders lol. I do offer an epoxy coated obtuse shape for unknown uses though. Just added $15 to the price haha.


----------



## Lazyman

LOL. When she told me that I told her that I wish I hadn't commented on how comfortable the early versions were to hold. I probably should have said "familiar".


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow guys, thanks for all the compliments.

Rich I'm not sure if they will ever make the site. I'm very new and green when it comes to blacksmithing, even Damascus is probably something I shouldn't even be attempting at this point but I had to. I have a lot to learn still. If I can get some forge time in front of a press or a power hammer I could probably offer up something on the site but right now it's essentially embarrassing how much time I have in just the heads of those two pieces Earl received doing it all by hand.

That little mallet was my second pieces of Damascus ever. The fist was a weekend before it as I tried to see if I could even do it. This is how that turned out.










So I guess if you're dying to get a mallet then PM me or email me or whatever and we can discuss something but it wouldn't be inexpensive unfortunately. There are so many hours involved. The hammer earl has is 27 layers. The knife above is 163 layers. It's a ton of work.

I'm flattered you all like it.


----------



## RichBolduc

Damascus lathe tool!!!!!

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

LOL, That would be awesome.

Mos, excellent job. Very clean looking and I like the hand mortised handle on the joiners mallet. Looks super clean and neat. I love it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Project posted.


----------



## palaswood

2" chisel? Badass! Thanks man! Yes i have a 1.25" socket chisel with a mulberry handle. Maybe i should keep it going with the mulberry


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I know what you mean about hours spent on swap projects. I quit keeping track of how many hours were spent on the mosaics for the box swap. I greatly appreciate all of the effort and time you put into those 2 hammers.

That is some kind of nice looking knife too.

How do you make the project poster you have on your last post?

C'mon folks post some more reveals, we're wasting day light.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave - I know what you mean about hours spent on swap projects. I quit keeping track of how many hours were spent on the mosaics for the box swap. I greatly appreciate all of the effort and time you put into those 2 hammers.
> 
> That is some kind of nice looking knife too.
> 
> How do you make the project poster you have on your last post?
> 
> C mon folks post some more reveals, we re wasting day light.
> 
> - EarlS


I wasn't complaining Earl. Not even a little. Rich just asked if I was going to sell them and I just don't think I could justify the hours at a reasonable price.

There's a forge in town that has heavy power hammers that I might be able to use here and there, if that happens then I could probably do it. I'm working on it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

And yes, like earl said. Let's keep them coming!!!!


----------



## wormil

Wow Earl, shadowed mallets in the toolbox. I like it.


----------



## wormil

While we are waiting for more reveals… 
Pork chops on the grill tonight


----------



## PhillipRCW

Of course these things show up right after the mallet swap. I could have used these while turning that Osage Orange.


----------



## RichBolduc

Should have of just ordered a set from Dave… I got mine in about 4 days. 

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts




----------



## BMichs75

> Well I guess I am up, mine was from bmichs75DVM and boy is it a doozie! Laminated head and long thin handle big enough for two hands! Nicely done, I don t know anything else about it, woods or construction technique so hopefully he will jump on and tell us more. Oh and thankfully I am a big guy cause this ain t your momma s dainty mallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary,
> I hope my mallet met your expectation. This was my first swap and I must say I had a blast! The mallet is made of curly hard maple laminated with Padauk. The handle was made from sapele that I bought at an auction in a huge pallet full of different woods. The handle "tang" if of dovetail design so not to allow the head to come off. The handle was hand fit into the head with hand tools. I hope you get a lot of enjoyment/use out of it.
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## BeardedDog

Alright fellas. Finally off work and back in the Doghouse (the shop…. get it?) Before the photos I have to admit I wanted to participate in this for two reasons. First, I am fairly new to woodworking. I started putting together my shop just a few years ago and have been fortunate enough to make some big scores at auctions and moving sales to acquire the tools I have on a meager E7 salary. Nw that I have a half decent shop I wanted to meet people with the passion not only for woodworking, but sharing their knowledge. This swap did not let me down in that department what-so-ever. Second was to challenge myself to meet a deadline on a project for someone that knows what it takes to make something like this. Knowing that I was sending a tool to a skilled craftsman added to the challenge. I was nervous whether or not I would be able to meet those expectations when I sent the package off. Joseph, I'm not ashamed to say I stalked you not only on LJ but also on Instagram. Love your work man. I was ecstatic to hear your enthusiasm for what I made. Thanks fellas for letting me tag along.

Now, for what everyone wants to see. I was somehow fortunate enough to receive a HUGE package from Earl. I'm positive my delivery man was MF'n me when he dropped it off.

The second I pulled these out of the package I knew I was in over my head.










What was inside stunned me.
































































Now I'm positive Earl had no idea that I spent most of my life growing up in Omaha Nebraska. So buddy, I know you had no idea how much I would treasure the corncob mallet. Furthermore, the dice mallet hit home too. It's down right scary how I also doubt you knew I moved from Omaha to Las Vegas before I finally settled down in Carson City. You literally told part of my story when you sent me these. I will forever cherish these man. Im biased on this, but I vote Earl for best in show. Go Big Red!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Earl did some fantastic work, those mallets and boxes are over the top. BeardedDog you one lucky participant. I sure you will enjoy those mallets even if they never strike blow.


----------



## woodcox

Dang Earl! That is an amazing set!

[email protected]'n me! I about choked on my burger.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, you really made an awesome set! The creativity and skill is off the charts! Dog you really got set up with this set.


----------



## BMichs75

My turn,
I received my mallet and box of extras from fellow LJ: jmartel. It's a nice joiners mallet made from maple and walnut (appears to be by my eye). The box of extras contained a couple pieces of ebony, curly walnut? and a couple of unknown to me live edge pieces. 


















Thank you jmartel for my first ever swap item! It will get lots of use seeing that it's also my very first mallet


----------



## duckmilk

All I can say is OMG!! It took me over an hour to get through the posts, and there is more coming. WOW!
I want to thank Pooh as well for running this. What a turnout and everyone was on time (pretty much)!

PLEASE, everyone post your projects with "2018 Mallet Swap" so they are all together.

Sorry, and glad, I didn't join. My attempt would probably have been used to cook some burgers.
The swap items here are fabulous! It has been a great ride following along.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome job Jmartel! Solid showing for sure.

Earl earl earl….....I see how you work. Had to show me up? Those boxes and mallets are WAY OVER THE TOP! You went above and beyond. I know you were shooting for quantity over quality but man, you hit them both. That dice mallet is insane. Love the corncob one too. The boxes are awesome….I could go on. Wow!!! I think everyone is jealous with that giant haul. Jeff and big dog definitely have mallets for life at this point. Spoiled brats.

I'm also glad to see a new woodworker scores that set. Don't get me wrong, I would love that whole package but that literally just solidified what this is all about people. Some of us got one mallet, some got one plus a bonus, some got enough mallets to last a lifetime but overall we all came through and did what we could AND like I always say in these things. WE CHALLENGE OURSELVES. I'm proud to be part of this guy's. You all did so well.

Now show me the rest slackers.


----------



## JayT

Project post is up.


----------



## JayT

Dang, Earl, that's over the top. Great job, man.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I've been chomping at the bit for Grant to post pics of my mallets. But ummmm. Now that ummmm Dave and Earl's have been unveiled…. ummmmm yeah….. lets just keep those between you and I… ok Grant?

Seriously Earl. Pull on the reins a bit buddy! You're making the rest of us look like we've been napping since May! Not only is there like 12 mallets but they're all boxed and all have some sort of awesomeness! That's outstanding work and good on you Dawg for scoring that package. And Earl, I'm glad you scored the hand forged sweetness buddy. You definitely earned it!

Good show boys. One and all!


----------



## ToddJB

I'm MF'n you too, BD, but for different reasons. Stunning, Earl.


----------



## HokieKen

Jmart I dig it buddy! IMO a big box of rough cut sexy wood is the perfect bonus in these swaps! . I love the shape on that carver's mallet too. Looks like a pretty substantial piece of wallop from the pics. Big and beefy, just how I like my mallets and my women ;-)

Sorry you had to go after Earl ;-). Ain't gonna lie though, I breathed a little easier when it was you instead of me!


----------



## EarlS

All - thank you for the kind words. I'm very pleased that B-dog likes them. A long time ago, I was a lowly E-3 (Army) saving for college.

I was kind of shooting in the dark with the mallets for B-dog. The dice mallet was kind of a novelty mallet. The corn cob was an IA thing (didn't know you were from Omaha originally), the maple mallet was an attempt to use copper pipe as plugs, the matched set of Bloodwood mallets were made because I wanted to put a G&G or Craftsman look on a mallet.

There were still a couple weeks left and I didn't want to just throw them in a box and I scored some really nice walnut and American chestnut so the box idea came around. Somehow the shipping box wound up weighing 41 lbs and was 22×23x14.

There were a couple of other mallets that didn't make the cut. They are in the mallet drawer picture I posted with the mallets Dave made for me. A second dice mallet had a chunk out of it so I kept it. All told, 9 mallets and 2 boxes in a couple of months kept me out of trouble. This was a nice change of pace in the shop.


----------



## mikeacg

Too cool how it all works itself out! 
BeardedDog, I am only in my second swap so I understand your feelings but this bunch made me feel right at home. You threw an amazing cocobolo piece out and got our attention.
Earl goes above and beyond to you, who through your service to our country have earned my respect. 
And then Earl scores hand forged beauty! 
Ain't life grand????
Makes me proud to be a part of this group!


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is the amazing mallet I received from Wilson woodworking:




























It's made from hickory and walnut, with an inner square of cocobolo. I was blown away when I opened the box, I've never seen anything quite like it. The shaping is really nice, both on the handle and the head. I don't know how the heck that inner square was created, it's actually mitered instead of just butt jointed.

The head is about 7" long by 3 3/8" wide, so this thing is huge. Looking forward to using it a lot in my shop. Thanks a lot Wilson woodworking, you really made my day.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WOW Allen looks to me like a massive beater ….. should be a great whacker :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Allen that thing is awesome. So many pieces laminated. Lots of work.

Great job Wilson WWing!

That's awesome.

So what's the score? How many do we have left?


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome WilsonWW! I love the laminations for the head but I really love the handle. That thing is sexy! Good score Allen!

Sorry Dave, had a busy evening so I lost count…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> So what's the score? How many do we have left?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I have 1 to show tommorow Dave :<))


----------



## woodcox

Pretty hard not to get wood from Jmartel. I mean come on,haha#keepinit, he admittedly does have glorious wood addictions. Or so I've heard. Can't beat that for his first mallet, nice work J.

Earl, what was the pace like before?

I want one now, Duck.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I count 26 so far :<))


----------



## HokieKen

That leaves mine, Todd's and Joseph's to be unveiled tomorrow. I know Grant planned to post reveal pics from Alaska so he probably didn't know we did em a day early.

I'm goin to bed. All these gorgeous mallets wore me out!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh wait… we didn't see Buckbuster's yet either did we?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Oh wait… we didn't see Buckbuster's yet either did we?
> 
> - HokieKen


NOPE :<((


----------



## wormil

Wow, so much creativity in this swap. Very impressive everyone.


----------



## wormil

Has anyone made a Chris Pye style mallet?


----------



## Woodmaster1

My partner has yet to post pictures of mine.


----------



## mikeacg

Do some of you guys never sleep? 
Allen, I really like the color combinations of your Wilson WW Hammer!
Rick, I tried to turn one like that but I messed it up. I have to glue up another chunk and try again - but it will force me to try turning a piece with woods! That maple handle is outstanding!


----------



## EarlS

Woodcox - both the box and mallet swaps were a nice change from making furniture and big pieces. Smaller projects take a lot more patience and finesse since every detail is visible.

The combination hammer grill fork is a true multi tool. That is *********************************** Engineering at it's finest!!!

Allen's mallet from Wilson Woodworking is really interesting. The handle wedges are brilliant, as is the square on the mallet face.

Rick - That mallet is a thing of beauty. Yep this swap proves that I need (or want) a lathe. Time to get the GoFundMe folks to help me get one. Or, if that doesn't work, start putting $$ in the piggy bank.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man I missed a whole lot more wow yesterday. Lots excellent work done in this swap and some way over the top. Nice job fellers!


----------



## HokieKen

So 5 more to be revealed. Bring it on in boys.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

as soon as UPS shows up and I clean drool from my chops and take pictures you will see and I quote :


> Well I m OK with it if you want to save the best for last…
> 
> - palaswood


CANT WAIT :<))


----------



## doubleG469

Wow WOw WOW! You guys really knocked it out of the park!

I am wondering when I am going to see Allen and Dave on "Forged in Fire"??????!?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Wow WOw WOW! You guys really knocked it out of the park!
> 
> I am wondering when I am going to see Allen and Dave on "Forged in Fire"??????!?
> 
> - doubleG469


THAT WOULD BE VERY KOOL ….. just like I kind of know that celebrity LOL :<))

any how at this time I would love to give a *GREAT BIG HUGE THANK YOU TO NEIL /POOH* for running a very successful swap I think he has done a fantastic most excellent job on this … THANKS Neil :<))


----------



## doubleG469

> Wow WOw WOW! You guys really knocked it out of the park!
> 
> I am wondering when I am going to see Allen and Dave on "Forged in Fire"??????!?
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> THAT WOULD BE VERY KOOL ….. just like I kind of know that celebrity LOL :<))
> 
> any how at this time I would love to give a *GREAT BIG HUGE THANK YOU TO NEIL /POOH* for running a very successful swap I think he has done a fantastic most excellent job on this … THANKS Neil :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


+1 Great Job Neil


----------



## doubleG469

> Well I guess I am up, mine was from bmichs75DVM and boy is it a doozie! Laminated head and long thin handle big enough for two hands! Nicely done, I don t know anything else about it, woods or construction technique so hopefully he will jump on and tell us more. Oh and thankfully I am a big guy cause this ain t your momma s dainty mallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary,
> I hope my mallet met your expectation. This was my first swap and I must say I had a blast! The mallet is made of curly hard maple laminated with Padauk. The handle was made from sapele that I bought at an auction in a huge pallet full of different woods. The handle "tang" if of dovetail design so not to allow the head to come off. The handle was hand fit into the head with hand tools. I hope you get a lot of enjoyment/use out of it.
> 
> - BMichs75


I'm going to have to start working out to swing that big bruiser! ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HURRY UP UPS LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We only have five today which is kind of a bummer but I'm ready!! Lets get this show on the road and show your whackers! I don't know every maker we have left to see but I have stalked a few of them and I know we are in for a treat to round this thing out.

Grant, put the pole down for a minute and post Kenny's stuff!!! I want to see it.


----------



## EarlS

Absolutely a *BIG thanks *to Neil for keeping us on track, through all of the distractions, beer, bees, pants, and everything else. I don't think he had to thump anyone, or if he did, it wasn't very hard.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Absolutely a *BIG thanks *to Neil for keeping us on track, through all of the distractions, beer, bees, pants, and everything else. I don t think he had to thump anyone, or if he did, it wasn t very hard.
> 
> - EarlS


Indeed! Great job Neil.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Wow WOw WOW! You guys really knocked it out of the park!
> 
> I am wondering when I am going to see Allen and Dave on "Forged in Fire"??????!?
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> THAT WOULD BE VERY KOOL ….. just like I kind of know that celebrity LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I hear that from my family all the time believe it or not. I can't speak for Allen but that show will be long cancelled by the time I have the skills to be on it.


----------



## doubleG469

Here are the two mallets I kept due to flaws









Oak









Mesquite

The handle on the oak was perfect, felt good but it split when I put the wedges in. Not a big deal but just not trade worthy (and it's a beast)


----------



## HokieKen

> Has anyone made a Chris Pye style mallet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodknack


I have not Rick but I do like that style with the shorter, rounder head. I also like the way the top of the handle forms part of the head. How are the two pieces joined?


----------



## builtinbkyn

Plus 10 here! Thanks for running the show Neil. You herded the kittens like a pro ;p


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Has anyone made a Chris Pye style mallet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> I have not Rick but I do like that style with the shorter, rounder head. I also like the way the top of the handle forms part of the head. How are the two pieces joined?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah that's a looker. I have the curly maple. Just need to see what I have for a nice contrasting head.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Yeah that s a looker. I have the curly maple. Just need to see what I have for a nice contrasting head.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Osage Orange would look pretty spiffy Bill ;-P


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I have got a box from California and I must say I am a very very happy boy … what a gorgeous and very beautiful mallet and the extra woods put this package over the top




































thank you so very much for my fine mallet Joseph


----------



## mikeacg

Great looking hammer Tony and a real score on that wood! Joseph done good!


----------



## jmartel

> My turn,
> I received my mallet and box of extras from fellow LJ: jmartel. It s a nice joiners mallet made from maple and walnut (appears to be by my eye). The box of extras contained a couple pieces of ebony, curly walnut? and a couple of unknown to me live edge pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you jmartel for my first ever swap item! It will get lots of use seeing that it s also my very first mallet
> 
> - BMichs75


Woods are Ebony (very useful for decorative pegs), Curly Koa (crazy hard to find stuff with that kind of figure, picked it up in Hawaii last year), and to be honest, I don't remember what the live edge is. I got it from a LJ member on here. Still have some more of it to play with.

Mallet is made out of Grenadillo for the head and Cherry for the handle. That kind of mallet is good for hitting chisels with. You'd want a square faced mallet for "assisting" joinery to fit together as the rounded head is more likely to dent the workpiece.

I have a problem with hoarding wood and veneers. I would have included some veneer but USPS has typically been pretty rough on it, so I try not to mail too much out.

Sorry for the delay on my reveal photos. Been in a war with the mice in our house lately. I got Elroy in this swap. His first LJ swap, and first unplugged mallet. He also included a primitive hammer for when things get tough and I want to get biblical on a project. Bonus item was a bottle of maple syrup made by his FIL in Vermont. Mallet is a good size for smaller work that doesn't need as much coercion to fit together.










I also made myself one out of the same materials with a bit different embellishments. Here's it next to my 2 mallets that I received from a previous swap from 489tad.


----------



## EarlS

Elroy did some fine work with both wood and primative materials of construction. Can't go wrong with those!!

Joseph's idea of using wedged tenons to hold the head on the handle is a creative alternative to the typical wedge on top of the handle. Looks like you should be able to swap out heads with ease.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice mallet Joseph! Is that wedges top and bottom to hold the handle in place? Very creative and unique  That QS Sycamore is worth the price of admission ;-P Great score Tony.

Excellent wood choices Jmart and curly Koa is one helluva gift! Nice score from Elroy too. That primitive hammer should be helpful in your battles with the little furry bastards  And the joiners mallet looks like a handy size. Well done all!


----------



## wormil

Great mallets Joseph.



> Has anyone made a Chris Pye style mallet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> I have not Rick but I do like that style with the shorter, rounder head. I also like the way the top of the handle forms part of the head. How are the two pieces joined?
> - HokieKen


It's actually 3 pieces. There is a short piece in there. I'm guessing the top 2 are end grain to end grain and the handle goes through both holding them together.


----------



## palaswood

Hey Tony it arrived! Im glad you like it.

The head is Burmese Rosewood (2700 janka) and the handle is Honduran Rosewood.
Yes those are ebony wedges. No glue or power tools were used in the production of this mallet.
Just old timey woodworking hand tools and techniques. 
Finish is two good coats of Danish Oil and a coat of paste finishing wax. A good buffing will bring back the shine for awhile.

The wedges are stamped T and B for top and bottom, since they are different sizes.

You can shorten the handle or shape it to fit your hand if you desire.

I stamped your initials in the top of the handle so nobody can steal it. I hope you enjoy it.

The Quartersawn sycamore I milled myself. The redwood burl I got from a wood trade with a fellow out in colorado.

I wanted to cast you a mallet, but it didnt go as planned, and since I almost burned down my Apartment building, I opted for a moratorium on running the blast furnace in my garage.


----------



## JayT

> The box of extras contained a couple pieces of ebony, curly walnut? and a couple of unknown to me live edge pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BMichs75
> 
> Woods are Ebony (very useful for decorative pegs), Curly Koa (crazy hard to find stuff with that kind of figure, picked it up in Hawaii last year), and to be honest, I don t remember what the live edge is. I got it from a LJ member on here. Still have some more of it to play with.
> 
> - jmartel


Live edge is burl from an Eastern Redbud. Redbud trees don't really grow large enough to become useful for lumber. This came from another woodworker here who had more than he knew what to do with. IIRC, it was from a tree on his grandmother's place that came down in a storm. I sent some to jmart as a thank you for helping with some camera stuff a while back and still have several pieces that are going to eventually become peek-a-boo plane totes.


----------



## HokieKen

Redbud eh? I had to trim a decent sized branch from one of mine this spring. I kept a little chunk to play with just to see if it's worth having. Now I'm glad I did


----------



## woodcox

Nice work Elroy!

Very fine mallet Joseph. You make some great tools.

Jmartel, that is a nice one too. I also like 489tad's dovetailed faces there, looks like it's working well. Cool
idea.


----------



## HokieKen

So, mine, Todd's, Buckbuster's and Woodmaster1's are still to be revealed. Anyone else's?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome job Joseph. The joinery on the joiners mallet is top notch. I like it a lot. Beautiful wood too. Spare wood is handy as well. Definitely awesome work!

Looks awesome Elroy. The rock is cool but how cool is it that your father in law makes maple syrup?? Awesome man!


----------



## ToddJB

Might be easier to figure out who has done the showing.


----------



## HokieKen

Has Mos' revealed yet? Where's that dude at? I think he, GrantA, Buckbuster31 and ElroyD have NOT posted reveals. I don't think Elroy has ever posted on the thread so there's a chance whoever sent to him will have to post for him. Grant should be posting today hopefully from the wilderness. Haven't heard from Buckbuster that I recall since the swap started. And Mos' knows the score. I imagine he has a good reason for being late to the party and will be along shortly.


----------



## ElroyD

> I think he, GrantA, Buckbuster31 and ElroyD have NOT posted reveals. I don t think Elroy has ever posted on the thread so there s a chance whoever sent to him will have to post for him.
> 
> - HokieKen


I posted my reveal yesterday. I'm a pretty quiet guy though, so it may have been lost in the excitement of all the other posts.


----------



## bobasaurus

I just posted my project, here is the link:



I'm glad you seem to like it, Nathan. It's a funny little hammer but I think it's kind of cute and practical for a lot of small shop tasks.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man you step away from the computer for a few and there's more! More awesome whackers and some nice addons to accompany them. Great showing gents!

Maybe a list to show what went where would help make all the needed connections? It's hard keeping track of who sent and received what.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I think two were in the mail to be delivered on friday, today, so whoever it is may still be at work.


----------



## duckmilk

Hmmm, only 8 projects have been posted in the "2018 mallet swap". I hope the rest get there. It is fun looking and reading about them all in one place.


----------



## EarlS

With a mere 2900 posts on this thread it should be a simple exercise to see who has and has not posted their reveal. I'm not doing anything else just now so I will dive on in and see what I can find.


----------



## Lazyman

> I just posted my project, here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> I m glad you seem to like it, Nathan. It s a funny little hammer but I think it s kind of cute and practical for a lot of small shop tasks.
> 
> - bobasaurus


I love it. The handle is so comfy I keep picking it up to hold it and I wind up carrying it into the house. LOL. I think it is laying on the kitchen counter now.


----------



## torus

> Hmmm, only 8 projects have been posted in the "2018 mallet swap". I hope the rest get there. It is fun looking and reading about them all in one place.
> 
> - duckmilk


I am sorry, i am just a mesmerized viewer…. but Woodmaster1 has posted in projects the received mallets from Woodcox. I was hopping that somebody more qualified will point this out… Sorry again….
PS. I am going to build mallet for myself soon… you guys are amazing…


----------



## BMichs75

> Woods are Ebony (very useful for decorative pegs), Curly Koa (crazy hard to find stuff with that kind of figure, picked it up in Hawaii last year), and to be honest, I don t remember what the live edge is. I got it from a LJ member on here. Still have some more of it to play with.
> 
> Mallet is made out of Grenadillo for the head and Cherry for the handle. That kind of mallet is good for hitting chisels with. You d want a square faced mallet for "assisting" joinery to fit together as the rounded head is more likely to dent the workpiece.


Wow I was way off. As for the mallet I meant to say carving/chisel mallet and joiner came out (I ran out of "edit" time before I caught the mistake).
Thanks again for the great pieces!


----------



## EarlS

Here is the scorecard:

Sender recipient
PoohBaah builtinbkyn
HokieKen 
Woodmaster1 
Palaswood Gr8hunter
ElroyD jmartel
KelleyCrafts EarlS
GrantA RichBolduc
builtinbkyn woodcox
Woodknack KelleyCrafts
doubleG469 JayT
mikeacg Woodknack
Mosquito John Smith
jeffswildwood Wilson Woodworking
EarlS BeardedDog
Wilson_woodworking bobosaurus
GR8HUNTER - P S HokieKen
BeardedDog Palaswood
jmartel bmich75
RichBolduc Jeffswildwood
JayT Elroy
Lazyman Poohbaah
bmichs75 doubleg469
treg mikeacg
PhillipRCW ToddJB
woodcox Woodmaster1
bobasaurus Lazyman
Buckbuster31 PhilipRCW???
John Smith Treg
ToddJB

If this is correct, the recipients from Ken, Todd, and Woodmaster haven't posted reveals yet. Philip referenced Brad which I am guessing is Buckbuster? Does this look reasonably close? Quick count is 15 mallets posted on the projects page.

Aghhhhhh - I spaced everything out so it wasn't a jumbled mess and none of the spacing held when I posted it.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I think that I came up with a way to get a consistent Wera shape with a 4-axis turning. I made a simple tool rest that will hold a template and attached a follower to my round carbide tool. This allows me to get a consistent depth on the profile on each axis. I need to get a buddy to weld the tool rest to make it more rigid, it is screwed together now, but it basically works. It will require some clean up with a spindle gouge after initial shaping with the carbide tool and I need to also tweek the template a bit but this looks doable.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks right to me Earl. Thanks for taking time to do that!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Earl. Looks good.

Now you know who you are….post'em!


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan that's brilliant! Never thought about using a follower with a template for some reason. I'm stoked about this. I may handle a bit holder this weekend if I have a couple of free hours )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I kissed that post. Genius Nathan. Great job.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Now because of this post l need to make a new tool rest. Great idea thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrantA

Sorry guys! Went offshore yesterday out of Seward AK and didn't have service then been busy today getting fish vacuum packed, here's the only picture u have which doesn't do Kenny's work justice! He made a pair of amazing mallets with celtic knot inlays. I'll get better pics up Sunday night unless Kenny wants to post some more!


----------



## GrantA

And here are my sea creatures I dragged up from about 200ft. Ling cod and quillback rockfish. Tons of halibut caught too. Pictures don't do alaska justice - after I get a better post up for Kenny's mallets and finish the bonus for Rich I will get some AK pics and videos up to share with you guys!

Rich - if you want to I'll give you a prepaid label to send that brass one back for some polishing ;-)










Look at the teeth on this SOB!









This guy looks like he should have lights on him or something


----------



## HokieKen

Man that looks awesome Grant! Enjoy the trip home. I'll post a project tomorrow with more pucs. Thanks for taking time to post that!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a couple more shots of Grant's mallets:



















I went for a yin/yang theme for this pair of carvers mallets. I'll give detail when I post my project.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome fishing Grant!

Kenny those are the cats meow!!! I like their smaller size and I'm assuming you used green heart for one and maple for the other so they weigh different? If that's the case you're a damn genius. If not then you got lucky.  I wouldn't mind that pair hanging around my shop.


----------



## wormil

Grant you're making me miss Alaska. I used to fish Seward all the time, lots of fun adventures. Catch a rock bass and half the time a lingcod would eat it on the way back to the boat and you'd have 2 fish.


----------



## ToddJB

********************, Kenny.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work, Kenny. They look amazing.


----------



## bobasaurus

Those celtic knots are amazing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dang, Kenny! That's nice work.

30 participants and about seventy-some mallets shown so far. Neil, you ran one heck of a swap, buddy. Nice work!


----------



## HokieKen

Good guess Dave! You must have ESPN! They are indeed Greenheart and Rock Maple. The Maple handle is some of the spalted stuff with the red stains I scored at the beginning of the swap. I was hoping for a little more weight difference but it still worked out okay. The Maple head weighs in at 8 oz and the Greenheart is around 11.5. I spent like 80% of my time doing glue ups and 20% actually turning and finishing. And the handles are attached withe the blind wedged tenons that JayT introduced me to


----------



## builtinbkyn

Wow Kenny. Really well done buddy. You'll have to tell us how to did those Celtic Knots.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Kenny & Rick - I hope to be "trying" to make some of the Chris Dye mallets
after I collect the wood needed. and figure out the appropriate sizes of things.
I have a 5 foot piece of 5/8" aluminum all-thread that should
work just fine holding the head and handle together with epoxy. 
of course a 3/4" wood dowel will work also. 
sometimes I am concerned that a single wood dowel "may" twist out
so I use two or three 1/4" dia. all-thread to prevent any possible twisting.
I found through experience that the 5 minute epoxy is not a good choice for mallets.
IMO, the longer it takes for the epoxy to cure, the stronger it will be.

.

.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WOW Kenny them knots are tremendous fabulous well thought out ….GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks fellas. This was the inspiration:









What I did was my dumbed-down version for someone who couldn't do the carving to save their life ;-) After the first one was done, I realized a second with the woods inverted would make a nice pair.



> ********************, Kenny.
> 
> - ToddJB


Aww you're such a sweetie ;-P



> Wow Kenny. Really well done buddy. You ll have to tell us how to did those Celtic Knots.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Maybe a blog next time I do one. Not something I can explain without pictures. Lots of youtube but I do mine a little different than most. My way wastes a little wood but makes the lamination process much easier.


----------



## EarlS

And Kenny drops the mic (or mallet)......... Who was giving me so much grief about my mallets????

Are you sure those aren't maracas with different colors for the left and right hand? ;+D

I'm not sure those are functional mallets though - because they are too fine to beat up on some dumb chisel. I almost pulled the trigger on a Jet lathe today because Rockler is having 10% off and free shipping. Now I really don't know if I should get a lathe and dip my toes into that area with stuff like this and Bill's brass mallets…..

All joking aside - Awesome mallets Kenny.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Absolutely awesome Ken! Time for you to give me some more lather lessons!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks guys. Here's a prototype that stayed in my shop. It's hideous with the Purpleheart handle but it makes a fine user


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - Do lather lessons involve soap….with Kenny…. and he doesn't wear pants…....oh the humanity!!!!!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Jeff - Do lather lessons involve soap….with Kenny…. and he doesn t wear pants…....oh the humanity!!!!!
> 
> - EarlS


;p


----------



## Mosquito

> Has Mos revealed yet? Where s that dude at? [...] And Mos knows the score. I imagine he has a good reason for being late to the party and will be along shortly.
> 
> - HokieKen


I should have taken pictures when I got them, so I had some. I haven't set foot in the shop for 3 days due to having worked 38 hours in said 3 days lol That'll change today, heading out there in a little bit to tidy some stuff up, and will grab pictures


----------



## HokieKen

38 hours in 3 days? That leaves 34 for the shop buddy. ;-) Enjoy tour time in there today. You earned it! Excellent work on the pair you made too! That lathe suits you well!


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, a "lather" is a pirate's lathe. 
.
.
.
If you don't get it, it's because you aren't a pirate.


----------



## RichBolduc

Lol no need to polish it Grant… It will be used. 

I love those knots… So many ideas….. Ughhh need to figure out what to do/try on the beer swap now.

Rich


----------



## Mosquito

We'll see, I'm stuck working more again today, so shop time may be lacking for a while longer…


----------



## HokieKen

Buckbuster obviously isn't monitoring the thread and hasn't posted since he registered. I say his sender posts pics. If that's cool with Pooh?


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am glad Mos is saving the best for last(lol). My pales in comparison to some of the mallets. Next time I will have to strive to go over the top. I did get several Good ideas from this swap.


----------



## wormil

Those are some sweet mallets Kenny, nice job man.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Buckbuster obviously isn't monitoring the thread and hasn't posted since he registered. I say his sender posts pics. If that's cool with Pooh?
> 
> - HokieKen


I agree, post 'em.


----------



## ToddJB

My bigger concern is do we know who was his recipient? Did they get their mallet from him?


----------



## mikeacg

He was listed as sent - and there is a list of who got who somewhere on here… oh yeah:
Bill showed - Buckbuster31 PhilipRCW???
PhilipRCW - did you receiver a mallet from Blockbuster?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mos, don't make me drive out there to take the pictures for you! ;-)

Kenny, be careful with that lather. Reminds me that Chips Ahoy Chewy say, "Chewy Love" on the package. I hope that's not related to Kenny Lather.


----------



## HokieKen

EVERYTHING is related to Kenny lather Dave.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Neil may have one more task of sorting it all out. But the rules say " If your recipient hasn't posted reveal pics by this date, then it's open season! Feel free to post your own pics in this thread and go ahead and post your project." *The Date mentioned though is July 25th! *


----------



## HokieKen

By process of elimination, we know there are 2 reveals left and we know the recipients are buckbuster and Mos'. We also know the mallets were made by Todd and Woodmaster. So yeah, buckbuster's have been revealed by Phillip.

Wait if you want Todd, but I don't imagine yours will be posted any time in the near future. Sorry bro. Well wait on Mos for Woodmaster's though. We know where he's at.


----------



## HokieKen

Screw the rules. ;-) That rule is for extenuating circumstances.

We need some more activity over in the beer swap dudes! Y'all head on over there when we see these last 2 mallets!


----------



## ToddJB

Fine, ya big baby


----------



## duckmilk

NICE!


----------



## duckmilk

My recipient in the beer swap also didn't post anything on the thread and had some health issues, so I posted my project without his reveal.


----------



## HokieKen

Todd I'm awed brother. That's honestly incredible work. That polished brass and curved Cocobolo makes me feel frisky dude. Total badassery.

Alright Mos' it's down to you!


----------



## Mosquito

So does that make me last? Not sure, as Todd's recipient hasn't posted yet, so maybe not by technicality? lol

I made it out to the shop tonight, but it wasn't until 8 (and I was installing my dust collector), but I did get pictures 

I got these two mallets, and multi screwdriver, along with some quarter saw sycamore I believe it was? (correct me if I'm wrong as the letter is out in the shop and I don't feel like going back out there to double check lol)










This one is an absolute beast. It's going to be a fantastic hold-fast-whacker and mortise-basher










This one should be a nice all around mallet. Good size, weight, and balance for it










Both mallets are branded with his maker mark










Thanks George!


----------



## ToddJB

Your poor holdfasts, Mos. That is a beautiful beast.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Quartersawn sycamore it is. White oak for the mallets and a walnut handle. The multi screwdriver's handle curly maple.


----------



## wormil

Love that big oaken beast. I need me a big chunk of oak.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That big mallet makes your hands look small, Mos. Gonna need to eat your wheaties to swing that one! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Mos'. Great work Woodmaster. Love the big oak whooper!


----------



## EarlS

It looks like everyone is accounted for on this one?

For everyone that is following along:

What is the status of the next (non-beer) swap?

Chores are done. Can't go for a bike ride since I'm waiting for a new bike tire after hitting a chunk of concrete and ripping a hole in the side of the tire. Guess I'm off to the shop for the WHOLE DAY. Maybe I can get that leftover box finished and use my mallets.


----------



## HokieKen

Indeed, who's wrangling the next swap (non-beer)? I know Dave offered to do it if no one else volunteered. He just ran one not long ago though, it would be nice to share out the responsibilities a little broader if anyone who hasn't ran one before is willing.

If not, looks like you're "it" Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

And 2 words for any of you wanting to have a great time and pass the month of August with ease.

BEER SWAP

And if you don't drink , or don't like beer, you're welcome to join anyway. Just request no beer and you can have non-alcoholic drinks instead ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Woodnaster….excellent job. Clean clean looking mallets. Awesome.

Yeah I'll run it if nobody new volunteers but I'm encouraging someone else to do it who hasn't done it before. It's fun to peak at the progress pics as they come in and choose your least favorite for Kenny.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> It's fun to peak at the progress pics as they come in and choose your least favorite for Kenny.


*That* was the problem in the swap I ran. No Kenny, so none of that fun.

I'm going to wait until 2019 before I run another, but there's plenty of suckers… uh, slackers (can I blame that on autocorrupt?) who could run one after the beer and before Christmas. Might even be the last one of 2018, right?


----------



## Mosquito

What if I don't partake in Alcohol, Caffeine, or carbonation?


----------



## woodcox

Nice work, George.


----------



## HokieKen

> What if I don t partake in Alcohol, Caffeine, or carbonation?
> 
> - Mosquito


Then life simply isn't worth living.

;-)

We can send bottled water Mos'. Whatever you want. Just having a good time and making something a little different for a fellow LJ is the point. We definitely have others interested who don't want beer. If there's enough in that boat (meaning 2 or more). I'll pair tgem together so no beer goes either way for you guys.


----------



## mikeacg

Beer swap? No link Kenny?
I field-tested a number of UP beers on Friday night for the swap! Some were good and some were pretty bad… (the pain I endure for you guys!!!!!)
My only regret is that I will have to buy 6 - 6-packs just to give 6 beers away! What ever am I going to do with 30 beers? I don't think they will fit in my refrigerator…


----------



## mikeacg

My first thought on the hammer Mos showed:


----------



## HokieKen

Links suck on my phone Mike. But for all your hard work doing the tasting, you deserve one!

Beer Swap!!


----------



## mikeacg

Thanks Kenny! You've got mail!


----------



## PoohBaah

I have been out of town all weekend and came back to all the amazing works that everyone created. I wanted to say thank you for all the kind words but it was really not too hard to keep this train moving forward. This was a good group about hitting deadlines and following through, especially for such a large group.

Here we go moving forward to the Beer Swap. Good luck Kenny.


----------



## EarlS

Neil - looks like you had a great weekend to be in Chicago.


----------



## PoohBaah

Yes, its was pretty nice. Zoo was fun and only a little bit of rain during the Cubs game but the wind was blowing hard enough and since we sat under the jumbo tron we didn't get wet. Worse part was the Cubs lost. Good food at Shake Shack and when the wife and I travel we always get donuts on the way out of town on Sunday morning, where ever we are. So we stopped at Do-Right Donuts and they had a Lemon Pistachio that was out of this world.


----------



## HokieKen

Excellent work Pooh! See ya' in the beer swap 

My project is posted.


----------



## buckbuster31

my apologies guys! I was on a mini vacation buying another rental investment in Myrtle Beach and just got back. Let me just say that Todd went above and beyond.. All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome back Buckbuster. Sorry we made Todd jump the gun :0 We couldn't wait though!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

how do you get all the pictures all in one place so we can look at all the same time you know what I mean ?? :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Just another reminder the Beer Swap is "on tap" fellas! (see what I did there?)

Did we eventually settle on Dave running the fall swap and marking/measuring being the theme?


----------



## HokieKen

> how do you get all the pictures all in one place so we can look at all the same time you know what I mean ?? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Here are all the projects that are tagged with *2018 Mallet Swap*. Although some aren't tagged properly… like your's Tony ;-)) So you guys that didn't enter *2018 Mallet Swap* in the tag section on the left side of your project post, please go back and edit it to do so.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I'm so sorry I didnt post it correctly I'm a noobie you know :<)).... I think its right now


----------



## HokieKen

You got it now Tony ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Me too!!!!


----------



## builtinbkyn

I just fixed mine ;p


----------



## ToddJB

> Welcome back Buckbuster. Sorry we made Todd jump the gun :0 We couldn t wait though!
> 
> - HokieKen


We? Record shows there was ONE very specific pusher.


----------



## palaswood

Im back at work where i had all my project pics so ill post it today if theres time. I was on vacay with my family for the last several days. My mom came to visit her grandson. It was nice.

Look he palms the basketball already. I think we may have a lil scorer


----------



## HokieKen

Dude's a baller Joseph!



> Welcome back Buckbuster. Sorry we made Todd jump the gun :0 We couldn t wait though!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> We? Record shows there was ONE very specific pusher.
> 
> - ToddJB


Go easy on Dave. He gets a little over-eager.


----------



## palaswood

Rosewood mallet with ebony wedges for Tony the Gr8Hunter


----------



## GR8HUNTER

now if you did not TAG your mallet please do so now so we can see them all tag : 2018 mallet swap thanks all :<))


----------



## treg

I believe I've tagged correctly but don't see it listed.


----------



## ToddJB

Nope.


----------



## wormil

We overachieved.





View on YouTube


----------



## palaswood

A mallet a Level 110 Horde Orc Death Knight would be proud to wield.

Thats a fine level of craftsmanship …

for Australopithecus …


----------



## mikeacg

Here's what it looks like on my page, Tom! You have to add it to the tags. Go to edit and add it there.

Nice mallet Rick!


----------



## HokieKen

Earl and I worked out a little wood swap on the side now that the swap is over. Little did I know that my wood was coming already tooled and assembled 









This thing is so cool! Thanks Earl for an unexpected and much appreciated surprise!


----------



## treg

Gotcha


----------



## mikeacg

Was Earl making one of those for all of us???

You are a lucky man Kenny! It is awesome!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Was Earl making one of those for all of us???
> 
> You are a lucky man Kenny! It is awesome!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


That's what I'm saying Mike!!! That was my favorite of the bunch he sent off and now he sent two! Lucky dawg Kenny.


----------



## EarlS

I didn't realize everyone wanted one or I would have gotten the production line going. I hope Kenny wasn't hanging out by his mailbox with a cape and no pants waiting for it. I am going to make a few more to try out a couple things so get your requests in now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Put me down for one of everything you try Earl.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Was Earl making one of those for all of us???
> 
> - mikeacg


I didn't get my tracking number. Probably didn't have a chance to get to the post office yet. ;p

Nice work there Earl and beautiful wood combination.


----------



## RichBolduc

> I didn t realize everyone wanted one or I would have gotten the production line going. I hope Kenny wasn t hanging out by his mailbox with a cape and no pants waiting for it. I am going to make a few more to try out a couple things so get your requests in now.
> 
> - EarlS


Add my name to the request list… That thing is bad ass!!

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, I'll send you a box of AZ awesome woods for the trouble, Kenny's just sending plain old walnut or something. lol

FWIW, the AZ wood isn't as "clean" as the regular woods but it's nice stuff for sure. I would have used some on the stuff I sent you but none of it is really good for hammer handles, it's mostly too hard and brittle.


----------



## HokieKen

Well hell, in that case, I'll take another one Earl! Just kidding man. I gotta say though, I'm pretty tickled to have this one )

And if I had known what was coming, I would, most assuredly, been nude-stalking the mailbox!


----------



## EarlS

No problem - I'll have them knocked out in a weekend …or two, depending on how long it takes to get the supplies.

Let's see -
Dave
Mike
Rich
Bill
and another one for Kenny since he is a double fisted mallet man. Time to head for the Bell Forest Products. 
website - wood preferences because you know I'm serious???.... yippeeee!!!!


----------



## PoohBaah

Apparently we all should have just given Earl our addresses to start the swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm kidding Earl unless you're really motivated then I'll take whatever. Wood choices are yours if you're making me one. That African black wood is sexy but spendy so don't feel obligated.

On a side note, after discussing it with Kenny and nobody new stepping up, I'll post the sign up for the next swap sometime this week. Maybe tonight but I doubt it. I'm going to have it end sometime in October unless people object. Give me input if you have any.


----------



## mikeacg

Earl,

I was just being my usual Smart Aleck but I would pay money for one of those fine looking mallets and like Dave, I'm not picky on woods!

Dave,

Thanks for taking the bull by the horns on the next swap! I'll be there!


----------



## HokieKen

I have quite the collection of mallets from LJ swaps )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The T track mallet looks dusty. Cool collection.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it doesn't see a lot of action ;-). The one on the right on the other hand, doesn't get dusty


----------



## mikeacg

The one on the right looks more like a Beer Swap remnant…


----------



## EarlS

Someone said mallet making is addictive. Yep…..and I don't mind making an extra couple since I'll have everything set up for one, might as well make a few extras.

Most likely I'll be sitting the next swap out unless I get a really great idea and things settle down once school starts. I could be persuaded to run the 2019 Swap though.


----------



## RichBolduc

Man if you're seriously making more.. at least let me throw you a few bucks or send you a huge chunk of the pecan I got.

I hear the whole school thing… Classes start up in a few weeks again here for college then a week in Ireland in the beginning of September. After the beer swap I may sit the next one out too unless classes are easy, but I'm entering my senior year for my BA at the age of 41 while working full time.

Rich



> Someone said mallet making is addictive. Yep…..and I don t mind making an extra couple since I ll have everything set up for one, might as well make a few extras.
> 
> Most likely I ll be sitting the next swap out unless I get a really great idea and things settle down once school starts. I could be persuaded to run the 2019 Swap though.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

> The one on the right looks more like a Beer Swap remnant…
> 
> - mikeacg


Yep  Jeff made me that last year.


Earl… buddy, I'm sorry. I should have just kept it to myself and not told anyone you sent it to me. ;-) If you do make another batch though, I do have a request. No, I don't want another mallet. I want a blog on the process ) I'm curious how you go about keeping everything aligned during glue-ups and how deep you go on the dot inlays, how you make the dots etc. Looking over your projects, it's obvious you do inlay-type work often and exceptionally well. It's something I'd like to do better and do more often so I'd love to see how you go about the dice mallet!



> Man if you re seriously making more.. at least let me throw you a few bucks or send you a huge chunk of the pecan I got.
> ...
> - RichBolduc


Rich, I don't Earl all that well. However, based on what I do know of him, he's not likely to willingly accept any such thing. Unfortunately for him, I have his address so if you want it, PM me. I'm also pretty sure he'd be gracious and accept any unsolicited packages that may show up with gratitude and not return them to sender ;-))



> ...
> Most likely I ll be sitting the next swap out unless I get a really great idea and things settle down once school starts. I could be persuaded to run the 2019 Swap though.
> 
> - EarlS


Awesome! Thanks for doing that Earl. It seems to be getting harder to find guys willing and able to take the reins on these. Which, is to be expected since we've done so many at this point. AFAIK, Dave's the first to pull double duty but it would be nice if we could pass the torch to someone different each time. Dave would like to run them all because he spends like 3 days with large printouts of all the progress pics on his shop wall scrutinizing them all and deciding who he's gonna give his name to. But still, we should share it around ;-)) We'll miss you in the fall swap but unless you change your mind between now and then, the winter/spring one is all yours!


----------



## BMichs75

Earl, buddy I'd be more than happy to take an extra mallet off your hands. That is I feel you have enough


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I hate to wreck it for everyone but Earl, if it's either make mallets for a bunch of the guys or join the layout/measuring tool swap, I would rather you drop all this crazy mallet talk and join the layout too swap. Seriously, you could start on that instead of doing a bunch of mallets for a bunch of dudes who just got a bunch of mallets. Just sayin.

I didn't see where everyone tagged anything in the layout tool swap unless I missed something but here's a search I found useful. I'll try to get the sign up post going today and the deadline to sign up will be right after the beer swap unfolds.

Again, if people want to chime in on shipping dates, etc. Please do. I am more than happy to be the evil dictator but I am not opposed to some input if people have anything.


----------



## HokieKen

Here are the projects that were tagged from the last layout tool swap. It's not many of them though.


----------



## palaswood

ok yeah, about that layout tool swap…. i'm probably in…

already got visions of rosewood and brass dancing in my head…


----------



## EarlS

I'll have to read through the last several posts when I have a bit more time and focus. The mallets won't be a huge effort since I've made one already and I still have the design and the jigs. The materials are ordered and they can be finished in August.

Participating in the fall swap will depend on how crazy things get when school starts. I did have some ideas for layout/tools that aren't too crazy. Yep, I'm starting to talk myself into it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You also don't have to ship 27 items either Earl….just sayin. 

Hell, I'm signing you up anyway. You'll do it if I do that right?


----------



## BMichs75

If it's too much, I don't want anyone to be "shop" stressed by making a bunch of stuff for others. Especially towards the end of summer vacation.

As for the marking/layout swap, it kind of gives me mild heart palpitations. But I had fun with this one so what the hell, I'm in.

I'm not sure about the beer swap. I am not a big beer drinker, but a good root beer sounds good right now.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - you've twisted my arm enough that I'll do it ;+D ........ and no I'm not shop stressed by any means. I just have to keep in mind that a couple of items are plenty. I do enjoy my shop time and the swaps make me look for interesting things to make as well as trying new techniques in the shop.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here you go!

Fall layout and marking tool swap.


----------



## mikeacg

Dave's right! If you want to join the Marking/Layout swap Earl, I would feel guilty asking you to make me a mallet! Join us!!


----------



## EarlS

I'm signed up for the layout swap and I'm also signed up for the remedial mallet making extra credit. Do mallets count as layout tools? Maybe "kill" two birds with one mallet.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Stick a trammel point on the handle and call it a layout mallet, Earl. Done and done!


----------



## duckmilk

Put measurements on the handle and it is a layout tool.


----------



## duckmilk

> I didn t see where everyone tagged anything in the layout tool swap unless I missed something but here s a search I found useful.
> - KelleyCrafts


I looked through part of that and had a look again at the dividers that Eric (aka Airframer) made. Really awesome! He hasn't posted on this site since Dec. 2016. Wonder what happened? He made some really nice stuff.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Your so boss Earl. Seriously. Or crazy….TBD


----------



## EarlS

Crazy is closer to the truth from what I'm told frequently. I did manage to come up some interesting ideas for layout tools last night on my bike ride (a.k.a design and planning time).

Dave - I like the idea of the swap finishing at the end of October. That should give us plenty of time if it starts in early September without stepping on the beer swap timeline.


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like not everyone tagged their layout tool project postings correctly. You can see the complete list of them in the last posting for the swap here: http://lumberjocks.com/replies/3091826


----------



## RichBolduc

Came home to this sitting on the porch. It's the bonus gift from GrantA. Polished stainless head with a carbon fiber handle. He says the handle is an aluminum rod. In the end is a 2018 penny to remember the year. He also sent a gorgeous piece of heart pine I'm going to have to find use for. Haven't seen any of this is the lumber yards near me. . Thanks Grant!!!! This one will see good use too.

Rich











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lazyman

That is sweet.


----------



## HokieKen

That's super sweet Grant! Nice work. Love the SST and Carbon Fiber. Very slick!


----------



## GrantA

Thanks guys and thanks Rich for putting up with me haha. Now I've got to make myself one of each of the ones I sent him!
So am I allowed to post the CF one as a project since it contains no wood?


----------



## mikeacg

I don't know Grant… I'm thinking if you sent us all one we might look the other way…

Beautiful Mallet! I'd like to see how you did the CF handle sometime if you don't mind!


----------



## GrantA

Now I can show off this pic. Anybody that's ever polished stainless knows this took some work but wow it's worth it


----------



## GrantA

I'll get it posted up and show how I did it. There's a 3/8 aluminum round bar through the center tying it all together


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent work Grant!!! Awesome. Carbon fiber pretty easy to work?


----------



## builtinbkyn

Now that's the sexiest mallet from this swap. Any mallet you can shave by is definitely sexy. And carbon fiber? Well that's even sexier. Nice work there Grant!


----------



## palaswood

Well done Grant. He really came through on that follow up bonus. Nice wood!!!

Oh, so I'm kicking myself now, for not making a Slash Hammer for the swap.

Slash Hammer only $20 bucks. Get it before its gone, because they're SLASHING prices.

https://offerup.com/item/detail/523193391/


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Reviving this old thread to curse some of you on here. Can't affird to eat off it now but I got it!!


----------



## GrantA

Nice Dave! You're gonna love it! What are ya cooking tonight?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Grant!

Local store had whole pork loins for half off so I grabbed one. I plan to use a whiskey, brown sugar, spicy mustard glaze and sauce.

I also grabbed a couple whole chickens and a brisket which will be cooked throughout the week into next weekend.

I've been looking for a chart for approximate damper settings for temps but can't seem to find anything so I'll have to just get some practice in. More O2 = more heat, I understand that so we will see how it goes.


----------



## GrantA

Don't worry about buying the expensive green egg charcoal, any hardwood lump works well. I don't think Publix is out your way, I use their house brand greenwise lump charcoal, also Frontier brand, whatever is available and preferably from the US. I rarely use the pinwheel on top but just the big damper open to about 1/2-3/4 gap and the bottom open 3/4 or more should get a dome temp around 400, perfect for chicken, burgers, chops, those loins too!
After a couple cooks clean out the bottom real well, I use an old (now dedicated) shop vac to vacuum it out through the clean out opening). After cooking shut down the vents to kill it, then next time just stir up the coals so the fines fall to the bottom and add a little fresh. I use Weber paraffin cubes to start it. Just don't use lighter fluid 
Look around here for tips and recipes http://www.nakedwhiz.com/ceramic.htm
Spatchcock chicken is awesome! Get some firebricks to use as spacers to get the grate as high as you can for chicken, makes a huge difference! I use a 2-tiered grate and still use 1×3" pipe nipples to get it up higher.

Let us know what you think! Enjoy!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Grant! I always have some fire bricks laying around for the forge so I should be able to do that. From what I've been reading most people do use the damper on the bottom for most of it. I'm going to try and cook this moon a little slower so I'll try to get the thing to around 300.

I bought the bag of green egg charcoal just as a first bag. From many of the forums I know there are a lot of options so I plane to research that. This bag was convenience for sure. I got everything for a little over 18% off. Some 10% sale plus free tax including accessories. I didn't get the little side table because I've always used that tool chest for next to the grill so I didn't feel I needed it.

I'll shoot pics tonight when I get done. Going to do the asparagus and potatoes on the thing too for the whole meal on this thing. I won't need to put the loin on for another five hours though so it'll be awhile here in my time zone.

Thanks for the link and tips on chicken. I'll make at least one of those this week and probably try for a really long briscut smoke next weekend.


----------



## GrantA

You're gonna love it! Here's a great brisket method too https://biggreenegg.com/recipes/brisket-flat/

Reverse sear on beef tenderloin is amazing too! I haven't done that one myself (too expensive!) but helped with it at an event once. Low and slow then ramp up to sear at the end. Dang it now I'm hungry!
I have some leftover pulled pork thawing for tonight, made an Asian bbq sauce my daughter wanted to try. Ketchup, rice vinegar, soy, brown sugar, Dijon mustard, ginger & cayenne, we'll see!
Tomorrow I'll be cooking on the egg again though


----------



## Woodmaster1

I love my neighbors grill nights for the neighborhood.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## jmartel

I smoked a ribeye for dinner last night. No fancy green egg here, just a standard weber kettle.


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

Don't remember seeing that great little wheeled cart when I looked at Eggs - but it has been many years! I went on a field trip while visiting my buddy and his family down in Tucker, GA. He bought one (I was too cheap - and that's when I had a good paying job!) He's been cooking on it for years and still loves it. I'll probably take a trip down there one day and do Egg Bootcamp with him before I pull the trigger. Good excuse to visit! His daughter is my goddaughter and I haven't seen her in about 6 years. They grow up too fast!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jmartel, nobody ever said you need a fancy green egg. I'm definitely not one who would. I've been grilling successfully for many years on standard grills. This was a "treat yo self" moment I suppose. Everyone who owns one swears by it or they just are too afraid to say it sucks because they spent tons of cash on it.

Mike, that's just the base of a craftsman tool box. I have a much bigger tool bin now so that was moved to grilling duties a few years ago


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

I'm talking about the wheels on the Egg. Matt's came on a stationary stand. I didn't know you could get it on wheels! He doesn't need to move it as he cooks on his carport but up here, I'd need to relocate it depending on the weather…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ha! That was the only stand they sold other than tables.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - looks like you have a BGE cart build somewhere in your future. There are a bunch of really nice ones on LJ - of course. You will be glad you bought the Egg. Oh - make sure and keep the receipt somewhere that you can find it. If one the rings cracks (and they will) you should be able to get a replacement for free - Big Green Egg has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Earl. We have an emailed receipt and a hard copy. One of the reasons we bought it is for that very reason.

I'm about two minutes away from loading some meat on it for the first time.


----------



## EarlS

Dave -I also have the cast iron grate. Far superior to the standard grate. We also have the diffuser for roasts and the pizza stone for amazing thin crust pizza. We have the same size as yours, it's 6 years old and used nearly every day when it's warm and weekly when it isn't warm. Thanksgiving turkey is incredible on it.


----------



## GrantA

This is the grate setup I have, fits a large egg perfectly! Broil King KA5545 Premium Cooking Grate Set https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007760THO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_1UhJBbCK00KS8

This is what I use as a drip pan (doesn't overhang the platesetter on a large egg) and it's great as a turkey roasting pan (20lb bird is no problem), in addition of course to the intended uses Broil King 69824 Stainless Roaster Steamer https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ATQR0JO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_4VhJBb7Y48FDV


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We have the diffuser too, my wife already has a nice pizza stone so we will use that. I want to grab the cast iron grate for it so I'll do that at some point for sure. Way better than the one I'm using now I imagine. Especially for straight up grilling.

I'll build a cart eventually I think. Not sure how soon. So many things on my plate. That's why we have the wheeled nest thing on it now. A table with drawers to get rid of the tool cabinet would be nice for sure.

Wish me luck!


----------



## GrantA

Great choices to break it in! If the pizza stone she has is a pampered chef, Google that first. No clue why but there have been lots of those explode in eggs. With any stone you want to let it come to temp with the egg, from cold. Thermal shock as you know is no good. I have a pizza craft brand, it's thicker than most (3/8-1/2") and is corderite. It's 16" I think, much bigger than the egg brand 
Oh and you want to have an air gap between the platesetter (diffuser) and pizza stone, roll up a few foil balls and squish em flat for spacers, cheap and they work great!


----------



## EarlS

I'll be right over…... should be ready by the time I get there.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Come on over. I have some other family that should be here soon too. You'll fit right in.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

And here it is.

It's wrapped in aluminum foil resting now but we should be ready to dig in in about 20 minutes.


----------



## GrantA

Dave! This is what you get with the higher grate, look at that skin! It'll be done in maybe 10min (just gotta keep it moved around so it's cooking evenly) sooo good!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's on my list brother!!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Wow Earl. I'm just blown away by this. Not only did you craft an awesome mallet, you sent some really cool libations along too. I'm just amazed by the effort and your generosity. The mallet is over the top and will be for showin' and not for blowin' like those fancy hankies stuffed in a jacket pocket  The brews will of course be consumed lol

I'm guessing the head is padauk, but what is the material in the center of the lamination on the handle?




























One day when I actually get to start to use my shop again for other than house related work, you can expect something heading your way. Thanks again Earl. This really made my day!


----------



## EarlS

Bill - head is bloodwood with ebony accent strips and brazilian ebony pips (they should turn dark brown). The handle is black palm, maple, and red heart.

No need to do anything in return. It was fun to make them, and even more fun to send them out to the "volunteers".

Glad you like it. The beverages were really for packing since the mallet wouldn't fit in the smaller flt rate box.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That one is awesome Bill!! Great work Earl. That palm is the bomb. I'll post some of the one I got hopefully this evening. Earl gave me homework so I have only "pre" homework photos but I'll snap new ones when I can.

I don't plan for mine to be a pocket square. It's pretty, really pretty, but it's a mallet. I'll whack mine on stuff.


----------



## mikeacg

I love how they are all just a little different! I posted mine on Earl's Dice Mallet post…


----------

